# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits > Politique >  L'Islam est-il compatible avec la Rpublique Franaise ?

## Jon Shannow

Une tude/sondage publie par l'Institut Montaigne conclut que "Oui", tout en donnant des chiffres qui disent "Non" ! 

En lisant l'article du Monde on peut avoir un doute sur ce qui est affirm !

Le rapport titr "Un Islam franais est possible" et qui se base sur une enqute d'opinion de l'IFOP conclut que "Oui", tout en laissant en suspens un gros "Mais" !

Dans le dtail, on voit que, malgr ce que certains affirment ici, 80% des musulmans RCLAMENT un menu HALLAL  l'cole. 



> Il sagit dabord de la viande halal, ... Lattachement  cette pratique conduit huit musulmans sur dix  estimer que les enfants devraient pouvoir manger halal  lcole.


On ne parle pas l, de menus de substitution, mais bel et bien d'introduire une pratique religieuse dans les coles de la Rpublique !

Ensuite, on voit que les jeunes se radicalisent, ce qui est inquitant car a donne la tendance future.



> Elles frappent par lampleur de ladhsion (28 %)  un islam daffirmation, *critique de la lacit*, dabord soucieux de la loi religieuse, qualifi de  fondamentaliste  et de  scessionniste  dans le rapport. Et si la majorit des musulmans ne sy reconnaissent pas, pas moins de *la moiti des 15-25 ans, eux, se rangent dans cette catgorie*. Il sagit donc dune tendance lourde, qui touche les jeunes de manire puissante, dans un paysage religieux par ailleurs trs diffrenci.


Les termes employs sont assez tonnants, parfois. Par exemple



> In fine, soutiennent les auteurs, ces catgories pourraient tre rsumes en trois groupes. Le premier, reprsentant *46 %* des musulmans de foi ou de culture, regroupe les personnes nayant pas ou peu de revendications dexpression religieuse dans le quotidien et plaant la loi de la Rpublique avant la loi religieuse tout en conservant une pratique trs suprieure  la moyenne nationale. Le rapport les qualifie de  soit totalement scularises, soit en train dachever leur intgration dans le systme de valeurs de la France contemporaine . Ils sont qualifis de  *majorit silencieuse* .


Comment appeler 46% une majorit ? On prend ce terme pour viter de devoir changer de conclusion ? 
46% de musulmans plaant la loi de la Rpublique avant la loi religieuse, pour moi, a signifie clairement que 54% placent la loi religieuse AVANT celle de la Rpublique. Et, dsol de contredire ce rapport, mais 54%, c'est une majorit ! 

Et pour les solutions !



> Il demande ainsi lenseignement de larabe  lcole (plutt que dans les mosques),


Et puis quoi encore ? Moi, je pense qu'il faut mettre les mosques sous tutelle d'un culte musulman lgalis et encadr. Que les prcheurs soient forms et rgulirement valus. Fermetures systmatiques des mosques non conformes et emprisonnement des prcheurs ayant un discours extrmiste. 

Je suis sr que l'on peut lire les rsultats de cette enqute de bien des manires, mais j'ai du mal avec la lecture faite par cet institut...

----------


## ManusDei

http://www.institutmontaigne.org/fr/...le#telecharger

L'tude est l. J'ai pas regard en dtail, mais je mets cet extrait (page 28)



> Ce marqueur social semble s'tre autonomis de la rfrence religieuse : la consommation halal est devenue normale  au sens propre du terme. La norme sociale dpend alors moins de la foi et de la thologie que d'un mode de vie partag


Donc la question du halal est moins religieuse que communautaire. C'est un problme, mais ce n'est pas une question d'islam donc.

Et attention aux biais dans l'tude, le chapitre sur le voile en est un bon exemple, la question pose influe carrment sur les rponses.

----------


## atb

@Jon
A te lire je sens dj que tu as un avis bien tranch. Je me demande pourquoi tu veux crer un dbat en utilisant un point dinterrogation  la fin du titre ?
Tu veux lancer un vrai dbat rpublicain et lac, commence par poser ouvertement ces questions :
-	Quest-ce quune rpublique 
-	Quest que la lacit 
-	Le judasme compatible avec la rpublique 
-	Le christianisme  compatible avec la rpublique 
-	Athisme compatible avec la rpublique 
-	Le lobbyisme (je linvente) compatible avec la rpublique 
Sois un vrai franc. Va au fond du sujet plutt que du faire du buzz  la con.

----------


## Zirak

Ah bah voil, on y vient  notre sujet sur la compatibilit de l'Islam et de la Rpublique, et pourquoi je ne suis pas tonn de l'auteur ? 





> Dans le dtail, on voit que, malgr ce que certains affirment ici, 80% des musulmans RCLAMENT un menu HALLAL  l'cole. 
> 
>  Il sagit dabord de la viande halal, ... Lattachement  cette pratique conduit huit musulmans sur dix  estimer que les enfants devraient pouvoir manger halal  lcole. On ne parle pas l, de menus de substitution, mais bel et bien d'introduire une pratique religieuse dans les coles de la Rpublique !


Non !

C'est mme crit dans ta citation : 




> Il sagit dabord de la viande halal, ... Lattachement  cette pratique conduit huit musulmans sur dix  *estimer* que les enfants *devraient pouvoir* manger halal  lcole.


Ils aimeraient bien que cela soit possible, a serait un plus, mais ils n'exigent rien du tout...





> Lautre marqueur est le voile. Quelque 65 % des musulmans de confession ou de tradition se disent favorables au voile et 24 % sont favorables au port du voile intgral, *les femmes tant un peu plus favorables que les hommes dans lun et lautre cas.* Cette approbation nentrane pas ncessairement une pratique : les deux tiers des femmes disent ne pas porter le voile, tandis que 35 % le portent, ou  toujours  (23 %), ou pas sur le lieu de travail ou dtude (7 %), ou  rarement  (5 %).


Oh bah merde alors, c'est pauvres femmes qu'on oblige  porter le voile  coup de bton... t'en es rendu  venir nous amener des tudes qui disent le contraire de ce que Souviron et toi affirmiez, pour nous prouver que tu avais raison ?  ::mouarf:: 





> Comment appel 46% une majorit ? On prend ce terme pour viter de devoir changer de conclusion ? 
>  46% de musulmans plaant la loi de la Rpublique avant la loi religieuse, pour moi, a signifie clairement que 54% placent la loi religieuse AVANT celle de la Rpublique. Et, dsol de contredire ce rapport, mais 54%, c'est une majorit !


46% dans le 1er groupe, mais on te dit que le 2me groupe, a aussi accept la lacit, donc pourquoi tu les comptes dans les 54% contre ? 

En fait c'est 46 + 26 (un quart des effectifs) = 72% de musulmans qui acceptent la lacit, donc oui, c'est bien une majorit dont on parle.


Et je n'ai mme pas encore t lire l'tude elle-mme, rien qu'en lisant l'article, je ne suis dj pas d'accord avec toi (enfin si, sur la fin, il y a bien diffrentes faons de lire l'tude. ^^)

----------


## Jon Shannow

@atb) Justement, non, je n'ai pas d'avis. Pourquoi ? Parce que pour moi, la religion doit tre affaire prive et ne pas concern les autres. 
Ensuite, si je pose la question, c'est aussi parce qu'il y a cette tude et ses conclusions qui me perturbent.

Donc, je lance cette discussion pour claircir dbattre de tout a. Ta raction me semble trs violente et trs agressive pour une question somme toute lgitime dans le climat actuel. L'tude spare le communautarisme de l'acte de foi, comme Manus Dei l'a mis en vidence. Personnellement, je vois un mlange entre communautarisme et religion. Dans le cas du Hallal, par exemple, Manus Dei dis que c'est plus social que religieux. Toutefois, cette pratique a bien une origine religieuse, et quand un imam doit assister  l'abattage des animaux, je vois le cot religieux et pas le cot social. 

Pareil pour le voile. Quand une partie (certes minoritaire) le revendique contre la loi, avec la polygamie, j'ai du mal  n'y voir qu'un cot social.

Pour ce qui est de la lacit, et pour rpondre en partie  ta question, les catholiques et les juifs de France semblent avoir inclus cette composante. Et les musulmans, jusqu' rcemment ne semblaient pas non plus y voir un problme. Donc,  la question, l'Islam est-il compatible avec la Rpublique Franaise ? La rponse aurait t "Oui", sans hsitation, il y a quelques annes. Quand une majorit des jeunes musulmans se tournent vers un islam radical, personnellement, j'y vois un problme inquitant. 

Je suis athe, et donc les questions de religions ne me concernent pas, sauf si elles entrent en conflit avec ma vie de tous les jours. Et aujourd'hui, c'est ce qui se passe avec l'Islam ! Donc, je me pose des questions. Et, plutt que de m'accuser de tous les maux, ceux qui sont concerns devraient apporter des rponses claires et si possible, des solutions envisageables. On voit que les politiques n'ont aucune solutions valables alors c'est  ceux qui sont directement concerns de prendre les choses en mains, et de faire des propositions, non ?

----------


## ManusDei

Pour le halal quand j'tais  la fac je connaissais pas mal de non-musulmans qui mangeaient halal, parce qu'ils supposaient que la viande tait de meilleure qualit (lol). 

Mais de base j'ai un soucis avec le sujet. L'Islam, c'est un mlange de cultures et de pratiques trs trs diffrentes, en fait chaque musulman est en lien direct (si j'ose dire) avec son Dieu. L'Imam n'a pas ncessairement la position de "suprieur" que peuvent avoir le cur ou le rabbin, mais est souvent vu comme un simple conseiller. Et quand t'es pas d'accord avec le conseiller, ben tu l'ignores ou t'en change  ::): 

De manire gnrale on ne sait de toute faon pas vraiment de quoi on parle quand on parle d'Islam.

Si je prend l'exemple de Toulouse, il y a une cole (Al-Badr) dont le directeur-imam est d'obdience salafiste (et s'en rclame). Sauf qu'il existe deux branches du salafisme, la branche Daech et une branche historique. La branche historique c'est galement traditionnaliste, mais c'est aussi communautariste et farouchement non-violent. Les deux sont  mon avis infrquentables, mais pas pour les mmes raisons. Et des dtails ignors par le grand public comme celui l, y en a tellement qu'en fait cette tude ne va rien apporter au dbat public.

----------


## Invit

> Pareil pour le voile. Quand une partie (certes minoritaire) le revendique contre la loi,


Juste un truc sur le voile, il est interdit seulement : 
-  l'cole, jusqu'au lyce
- dans les administrations
- dans l'espace public seulement s'il est intgral

A part peut-tre une minorit, je ne crois pas qu'il y ait beaucoup de revendications pour le voile  l'cole primaire o pour le droit  se dissimuler intgralement le visage dans la rue.
Les musulmans revendiquent surtout  ce que le droit ne recule pas sur ce sujet : interdiction du voile  l'universit, sur les plages voir partout pour certains...

Ensuite, quand on revendique quelque chose, c'est forcment contre la loi. Donc si toutes les personnes qui demandent quelque chose qui n'est pas dans la loi sont supposes incompatibles avec la Rpublique, les militants pour le mariage homo le sont, ceux qui s'opposent  la loi travail aussi, mais aussi celles qui se sont battues pour l'IVG.
Tu admettras que c'est dbile, donc peut-tre que considrer que la Rpublique est dfinie par notre corpus lgislatif  un instant t n'est pas trs judicieux.

Comme dit Zirak, il y a une diffrence entre " titre personnel, j'aimerais bien que" et "revendiquer". A titre personnel, je souhaite que toutes les religions disparaissent, pourtant je ne vais pas aller le revendiquer.




> Parce que pour moi, la religion doit tre affaire prive et ne pas concern les autres.


Voil, pareil pour toi. A titre personnel tu aimerais que la religion soit une affaire prive. Pourtant a n'est pas le cas, la loi de 1905 garantit le libre exercice des cultes, sans distinction espace public/priv, la seule limite tant le trouble  l'ordre public.
Ce que tu souhaites n'est donc pas compatible avec un des socles de notre dmocratie.

Les musulmans reprsentent un groupe d'intrt comme un autre qui comme tous les groupes d'intrts demandent  ce que la loi voluent dans leur sens. Personnellement, les musulmans m'inquitent beaucoup moins que les groupes d'intrts qui font pression pour polluer et nous empoisonner. 

En plus, force est de constater que a ne marche pas, ils ne gagnent absolument rien. Aucune loi n'a t vote en faveur des musulmans depuis 30 ans, c'est tout le contraire.

----------


## TallyHo

> Moi, je pense qu'il faut mettre les mosques sous tutelle d'un culte musulman lgalis et encadr. Que les prcheurs soient forms et rgulirement valus. Fermetures systmatiques des mosques non conformes et emprisonnement des prcheurs ayant un discours extrmiste.


Et c'est de la faute des musulmans si les extrmistes ne sont pas en prison ou que des fichs S ont pu accder  des postes sensibles sans le moindre souci, genre la scurit des aroports... ?

Pour l'enseignement de l'arabe  l'cole, l encore tu comprends ce que tu veux (ou tu es ignorant). Il s'agit de sparer l'enseignement et la religion car, si tu tombes sur une Mosque litigieuse, ils propagent leur idologie  travers l'enseignement de l'arabe qui se sert bien souvent du Coran comme support. Donc l'ide de ne plus enseigner l'arabe dans les Mosques n'est pas si bte.

----------


## Jon Shannow

Apparemment, je me suis tromp.
J'ai cru qu'on pouvait discuter et dbattre sur ce site. 

Ce n'est pas possible ! Dsol ! Je vais demander  ce que cette discussion soit supprime. 

 ::calim2::

----------


## Zirak

> Apparemment, je me suis tromp.
> J'ai cru qu'on pouvait discuter et dbattre sur ce site. 
> 
> Ce n'est pas possible ! Dsol ! Je vais demander  ce que cette discussion soit supprime.


Discuter pourquoi pas, dbattre non, puisque tu as dj des positions fermes sur le sujet, ce n'est pas comme si on en avait jamais dbattu non plus hein, que cela soit sur le voile, le halal, le burkini, etc. etc.

Tu es dj tellement convaincu par tes positions que ds le dpart, tu dtournes la moiti des propos de l'article que tu viens prsenter pour "ouvrir le dbat". 

Alors moi, je veux bien dbattre, mais on sait dj tous comment a va finir, dans moins de deux pages tu nous traiteras tous de "bien-pensants aveugles" (tiens bien-pensants, c'est le leitmotiv de Sarkozy en ce moment, comme quoi quand je disais que vous aviez le mme discours l'autre fois), et moi, j'insinuerais une fois de plus que tu es sur la mauvaise pente, car tu cites encore mot pour mot, les mmes neries que Nicolas ou Marine...

Au moins l, on aura tous gagn notre temps !   ::aie::

----------


## Invit

> -	Le christianisme compatible avec la rpublique


Bonne ide. La semaine dernire il y a je sais plus que parti (ou peut-tre la Manif pour Tous) qui voulait que lorsqu'on dclare un enfant en mairie on nous incite  nous marier.
Si c'est pas la chrtient qui veut s'immiscer dans la Rpublique, je sais pas ce que c'est.

Donc des groupes qui revendiquent des trucs, il y en a plein, et les musulmans sont loin d'tre les pires.




> Ce n'est pas possible ! Dsol ! Je vais demander  ce que cette discussion soit supprime.


Pourquoi ? Il y a eu des insultes, de la mauvaise foi ? Ou alors tu es juste du que les trois premires personnes  rpondre ne soient pas d'accord avec toi ?




> Discuter pourquoi pas, dbattre non, puisque tu as dj des positions fermes sur le sujet, ce n'est pas comme si on en avait jamais dbattu non plus hein, que cela soit sur le voile, le halal, le burkini, etc. etc.


Mme au del de a, je ne vois pas trop  quoi a sert un "dbat",  part faire passer le temps. Personne n'a jamais convaincu personne dans un dbat, encore moins sur internet. On discute, c'est sympa et tout, mais je ne sais pas trop ce que les gens (et Jon) attendent d'un dbat.

----------


## TallyHo

> Apparemment, je me suis tromp.
> J'ai cru qu'on pouvait discuter et dbattre sur ce site.


Le principe d'un dbat est de donner des arguments et des contre-arguments. Je ne vois pas ce qui te chagrine dans cette discussion...




> Personne n'a jamais convaincu personne dans un dbat, encore moins sur internet. On discute, c'est sympa et tout, mais je ne sais pas trop ce que les gens (et Jon) attendent d'un dbat.


Tu te trompes ! Certains membres m'ont convaincu de consulter et j'ai appris que je suis atteint de complotite... Heureusement a se gurit bien, le mdecin m'a donn une cure de visionnage de TF1 et tout devrait rentrer dans l'ordre dans quelques mois.

----------


## MABROUKI

bonjour




> atb
> Tu veux lancer un vrai dbat rpublicain et lac, commence par poser ouvertement ces questions :
> - Quest-ce quune rpublique 
> - Quest que la lacit 
> - Le judasme compatible avec la rpublique 
> - Le christianisme compatible avec la rpublique 
> - Athisme compatible avec la rpublique 
> - Le lobbyisme (je linvente) compatible avec la rpublique


Ca c'est bien dit ....

Si on fait descendre toutes ses hautes entits de leur pidestal et qu'on les habilles de chair et d'os on est bien embarrass ...


- parce qu'une Rpublique suppose un pouvoir politique issu d'un Parlement elu par suffrages  dmocratiques de ses membres ...

Ensuite il y a des variations  la Mozart dans la Republique: parce que ma foi :

1/Une  Rpublique Athe ANTI-RELIGIEUSE suppose pour tre viable une  majorit de  membres athe...

Sa viabilit et prennit sont assures car au parlement les lois  tendraient  tre  en faveur de la majorit et seraient antireligieuse...


2/ Une Rpublique LAIQUE (stricto sensu  MI-DISTANCE  des religions) suppose pour tre viable des membres en proportions egales  des diverse  croyances....  
Sa viabilit et prennit sont assures car au parlement les lois  tendraient  tre  laiques aka equilibres...

3/Une  Rpublique Religieuse suppose pour tre viable une  majorit de  membres d'une religion donne ...

Sa viabilit et prennit sont assures car au parlement les lois  tendraient  tre  en faveur de la majorit et seraient religieuse...

Le cas 1/ a t illustr recement pat le regime communiste ...
Le cas 2/ est une republique laique VIRTUELLE
Le cas 3/ est la republique US ou le Dieu des Protestants est mentionn dans la constitution...
Le cas francais  est intermediaire  et il illustre les difficultes d'une laicit qui ne rpond pas  la dfinition VIRTUELLE,car la majorit est catholique ,et les laics minoritaires ( l'origine c'etait des anti-clericaux ou anti-religieux) ...

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Pourquoi ? Il y a eu des insultes, de la mauvaise foi ? Ou alors tu es juste du que les trois premires personnes  rpondre ne soient pas d'accord avec toi ?


De la mauvaise foi, sur un sujet qui parle de l'Islam, tu y vas fort.  ::aie:: 
Ensuite, je n'attendais pas que des personnes soient d'accord ou pas avec moi, je ne prtends pas savoir, et c'est pour cela que je posais la question. Mais, je n'ai aucune rponse, que des attaques, mesquines, personnelles. Je suis le vilain canard parce que j'ai pos une question et que visiblement il ne faut pas parler de cette religion ! 
Donc, je prfre ne pas poursuivre.

----------


## ManusDei

Une Rpublique laque peut se faire quelle que soit la religion de ses citoyens. 

Il suffit de se dire que la lacit est le seul moyen d'assurer que ma religion (ou absence de) ne sera pas discrimine ou vue comme infrieure vis--vis des institutions. D'o une sparation (exclusion) des religions de l'appareil d'Etat, car la foi des citoyens peut voluer, et je pourrais bien me retrouver en minorit. Et ce mme si aujourd'hui les athes sont bien partis pour tre largement majoritaires d'ici 30 ou 40 ans.

----------


## TallyHo

> Je suis le vilain canard parce que j'ai pos une question et que visiblement il ne faut pas parler de cette religion ! 
> Donc, je prfre ne pas poursuivre.


Donc tu prfres abdiquer devant la pression sociale... Intressant...  ::):

----------


## r0d

Je pense que c'est une mauvaise question.
Ce qui est typique de la politique moderne: nos souverains posent de mauvaises questions, sur lesquelles nous nous ruons comme des chiens affams. Et j'avoue tre le premier  tomber dans le pige.

Le catholicisme n'tait pas compatible avec la rpublique en 1789, et pourtant, la lacit est dans notre constitution et est un des piliers de notre rpublique.
La question n'est pas de savoir ce qui est compatible, la question est de rflchir  comment articuler les choses pour que a se passe le moins mal possible.

----------


## Grogro

J'ai vu passer l'tude.

Elle soulve de nombreuses questions et casse deux catgories distinctes de fantasmes, la premire de plus en plus rpandue  droite, la seconde dominante  gauche et au centre de l'chiquier politique :

1/ La "grande invasion" qu'on pourrait imaginer en extrapolant les chiffres annuels (assez colossaux il est vrai) d'entres sur le territoire relverait donc bien d'une fantasmagorie d'extrme droite : 4,2 millions de personnes d'ascendance musulmane, dont 85% se dclarent croyantes, a nous fait 6,5% de la population mtropolitaine. On est donc loin du "grand remplacement", mme en tenant compte du diffrentiel de natalit, d'autant plus que 46% acceptent pleinement leur pays d'accueil et sont parfaitement intgrs, en voie d'assimilation. A supposer que ces chiffres, issus d'un lobby patronal, donc trs favorable  une immigration sans limite, ne soient pas trafiqus. Un chantillon de 15000 personnes c'est difficile de faire plus robuste donc je pense qu'on peut s'y fier. Moi-mme je misais sur 10%  la grosse louche, nous voici  mme pas 6% (5,6%, l'article du Monde a fait le calcul  ma place). Dont acte.

2/ L'anglisme des bobos (qu'il soient de gches ou libraux) vis--vis de l'immigration, ultra dominant dans les mdias, est aussi remis  sa place par les chiffres : 28% de fondamentalistes, majoritaires chez les moins de 25 ans, avec une forte dynamique en faveur de ce groupe c'est norme et c'est proccupant. 65% favorables au voile c'est aussi norme, ils ne savent mme pas que cette pratique est contraire  leurs traditions et relve d'une colonisation des esprits par les pays du golfe persique. 24% favorables au voile intgral : il y a donc pas mal de fondamentalistes qui n'y sont pas favorables. 80% favorables aux revendications communautaristes  l'cole, c'est colossal. 25% des musulmans dans une situation intermdiaire, susceptibles de basculer dans le fondamentalisme ou la scularisation suivant les dynamiques  luvre. Un chiffre devrait faire rflchir tout le monde : 50% des musulmans de moins de 25 ans sont extrmistes et, a, c'est une dynamique trs dangereuse. Deux points passs sous silence : le mariage et la natalit. On a besoin d'un panel encore plus complet. Il serait intressant aussi de savoir quels sont les rites et les coles les plus populaires, ou comment sont perus les "hrtiques" (soufis, alvis, alaouites, druzes, yzidis, etc.).

Le premier fantasme merge de la peur et du rejet de l'Autre, le second fantasme merge d'une abstraction et d'une ngation de l'Autre. Je juge le premier fantasme plus malsain que le second, mais dans les deux cas, c'est l'illustration d'une profonde mconnaissance. 

L'tude est aussi intressante par un autre aspect qui illustre une spcificit de l'islam par rapport  la religion que nous connaissons le plus, le catholicisme : on peut tre musulman pratiquant et ne frquenter la mosque que pendant le ramadan. L'islam favorise un dialogue direct entre le croyant et Dieu et c'est une des choses qu'on ne comprend pas en France. Peut-tre aussi que les pratiques religieuses sont si diverses qu'il n'est pas facile pour un musulman de trouver une mosque  son got. 

Nos propres reprsentations sont biaiss par notre entourage. Moi-mme, 100% des musulmans que je connais ont un niveau d'ducation trs suprieur  la moyenne, souvent trilingues (arabe/turc, franais et anglais), et sont  la fois authentiquement croyants et trs attachs  la France comme aux principes rpublicains. Trs peu sont issus des cits (pour ne pas dire aucun), quasiment tous d'immigration rcente. 

Une conclusion s'impose : *on a peur de ce qu'on ne connait pas*.

Edit : un biais implicite de l'tude : ont rpondu les personnes ayant une bonne comprhension de la langue franaise.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Donc tu prfres abdiquer devant la pression sociale... Intressant...


Je n'abdique pas. Je constate que lobbying musulman est trs puissant en France. Il y a peut-tre complot, tu devrais t'y pencher !  :;):

----------


## TallyHo

> Nos propres reprsentations sont biaiss par notre entourage. Moi-mme, 100% des musulmans que je connais ont un niveau d'ducation trs suprieur  la moyenne, souvent trilingues (arabe/turc, franais et anglais), et sont  la fois authentiquement croyants et trs attachs  la France comme aux principes rpublicains. Trs peu sont issus des cits (pour ne pas dire aucun), quasiment tous d'immigration rcente. 
> 
> Une conclusion s'impose : *on a peur de ce qu'on ne connait pas*.


Qu'est ce qui t'as fait changer d'avis vu le nombre de pouces rouges que tu as mis sur une discussion similaire alors que je tenais le mme discours (peur de l'inconnu) ? Est ce qu'on se serait mal compris ?




> Je n'abdique pas. Je constate que lobbying musulman est trs puissant en France. Il y a peut-tre complot, tu devrais t'y pencher !


Je te retourne la question... Qu'est ce qui fait que a clate si soudainement alors qu'il n'y avait pas des revendications aussi fortes avant ? A t'on laiss install un certain extrmisme qui a pu s'enraciner ? Est ce qu'il n'y aurait pas une instrumentalisation ? Et si tu veux vraiment parler de lobby religieux, est ce qu'il n'y a pas un souci quand Mr Zemmour dit qu'un franais qui n'a pas un prnom franais ne l'est pas en prenant Zidane comme exemple (comme prnom, il n'a pas pris David, Diego ou Boris... Va savoir pourquoi...) ? Etc...

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Je pense que c'est une mauvaise question.
> Ce qui est typique de la politique moderne: nos souverains posent de mauvaises questions, sur lesquelles nous nous ruons comme des chiens affams. Et j'avoue tre le premier  tomber dans le pige.
> 
> Le catholicisme n'tait pas compatible avec la rpublique en 1789, et pourtant, la lacit est dans notre constitution et est un des piliers de notre rpublique.
> La question n'est pas de savoir ce qui est compatible, la question est de rflchir  comment articuler les choses pour que a se passe le moins mal possible.


Pour moi la question tait "Est-ce que l'Islam est compatible avec la France aujourd'hui ?" C'tait implicite en lisant l'article et mon post.
Comme je l'ai dit, la situation n'tait pas la mme il y a une dizaine d'annes. Et quand on voit, dans l'tude que la moiti des jeunes musulmans se radicalisent, il y a de quoi se poser des questions. Enfin, c'est ce que je pensais, mais apparemment, non, il ne faut pas !

----------


## TallyHo

> Et quand on voit, dans l'tude que la moiti des jeunes musulmans se radicalisent, il y a de quoi se poser des questions.


Oui tu as raison... Le seul souci est que tu poses des questions uniquement  charge... C'est pour a que le sujet est mal parti.

----------


## ManusDei

> Et quand on voit, dans l'tude que la moiti des jeunes musulmans se radicalisent, il y a de quoi se poser des questions. Enfin, c'est ce que je pensais, mais apparemment, non, il ne faut pas !


Le truc c'est que j'ai moins l'impression que tu te demandes "comment a se fait et o on a merd ?" plutt que "comment on fait pour leur foutre sur la gueule svre ?"
J'exagre, mais l'ide est l  ::):

----------


## MABROUKI

bonjour




> Je te retourne la question... Qu'est ce qui fait que a clate si soudainement alors qu'il n'y avait pas des revendications aussi fortes avant ? A t'on laiss install un certain extrmisme qui a pu s'enraciner ? Est ce qu'il n'y aurait pas une instrumentalisation ? Et si tu veux vraiment parler de lobby religieux, est ce qu'il n'y a pas un souci quand Mr Zemmour dit qu'un franais qui n'a pas un prnom franais ne l'est pas en prenant Zidane comme exemple (comme prnom, il n'a pas pris David, Diego ou Boris... Va savoir pourquoi...) ? Etc...


Rien n'chappe  ta sagacit ...Je suis de ton avis qu'on a laiss s'install un certain extrmisme qui a pu s'enraciner .Les attentats rpts en sont le rvlateur...
L'esprit revendicatif fort suit de tels actes (attentats) pour appuyer le processus extrmiste ... 
L'instrumentalisation est toujours un hte pique-assiette qui s'invite dans  des situations  de conflits aigus....
Ce que montre l'intervention du professeur Nimbus Olive (Zemmour veut dire Olivier en berbre) .
De la surenchre au profit de l'association France-Isral... 
Car un olibrius dont le nom n'a rien de Franais est malvenu pour dfendre la francit et se ridiculise tout bonnement ...
D'ailleurs Jean-Pierre Bacri l'acteur d'origine juive  a prestement remis  sa place ce pauvre diable de Zemmour .
Les deux  d'origine Israelite, sont  devenus Franais suite  la colonisation de l'Algrie ...
Mais l'acquisition de la nationalit franaise pour les anctres de JP Bacri , le fut pour hauts services rendus  la France dans l'affaire des bls et du coup du chasse-mouche du Dey au Consul Deval (le chasse-mouche est un appareil trs dangereux dont il faut respecter le mode d'utilisation)...

Ajouter  cela que ses anctres les Jacob-Bacri taient des banquiers juifs internationaux pour les tats mditerranens.
Originaires de Livourne , ils avaient un passeport Schengen valable mme en Afrique .Ils avaient des rsidences avant 18360  Livourne ,Alger ,Barcelone et Marseille simultanment ,en ces temps reculs..
L'acquisition de la nationalit franaise pour ce   diable de Zemmour pauvre juif arabe d'Alger , issu du ruisseau, est octroy d'office par le fameux   Dcret Crmieux de 1870......

----------


## TallyHo

> Enfin, c'est ce que je pensais, mais apparemment, non, il ne faut pas !


Tu peux penser ce que tu veux...  ::): 

Personnellement, c'est plutt a quia retenu mon attention :




> Cette importante enqute permet dvaluer la part des personnes se disant musulmanes  5,6 % de la population globale


On est quand mme trs trs trs loin de la thorie du grand remplacement... Par contre, on n'arrte pas de nous bassiner avec quelques burkinis qu'on a vu cet t, qu'ils imposent leur culture partout, qu'on est envahi, etc... En les mettant continuellement sur la scne mdiatique, on en arrive  un effet de loupe qui donne l'impression qu'il n'y a qu'eux en France alors qu'ils ne sont que 5%. Ceci confirme la rflexion que j'ai eue sur un autre sujet, on a bien une stigmatisation des musulmans pour cibler indirectement les arabes. Et les attentats n'ont rien  voir, c'tait dj le cas avant.

----------


## ManusDei

Et encore, sur les 5% y en a apparemment pas mal qui ne revendiquent rien, donc on parle de largement moins de 5% qui feraient ventuellement chier le monde.

----------


## Coriolan

> @Jon
> A te lire je sens dj que tu as un avis bien tranch. Je me demande pourquoi tu veux crer un dbat en utilisant un point dinterrogation  la fin du titre ?
> Tu veux lancer un vrai dbat rpublicain et lac, commence par poser ouvertement ces questions :
> -	Quest-ce quune rpublique 
> -	Quest que la lacit 
> -	Le judasme compatible avec la rpublique 
> -	Le christianisme  compatible avec la rpublique 
> -	Athisme compatible avec la rpublique 
> -	Le lobbyisme (je linvente) compatible avec la rpublique 
> Sois un vrai franc. Va au fond du sujet plutt que du faire du buzz  la con.


La lacit se base sur la tolrance.
La tolrance, c'est accepter d'abandonner quelques unes de ses propres valeurs quand on va dans l'espace public partag par tous, et d'accepter de le faire avec des gens qui en font autant, Sinon, si on le fait avec des gens qui n'en font pas autant, c'est de l'anglisme et a favorise les sectaires..
Un sectaire, c'est quelqu'un qui refuse de faire des concessions sur sa faon de vivre.
La tolrance, ce n'est pas d'exiger des autres de pouvoir vivre uniquement selon ses propres rgles et d'accuser les autres d'intolrants s'ils refusent de se faire marcher dessus ......

Les anglistes et parfois les sectaires pensent que tout le monde doit pouvoir vivre comme il l'entend, mais c'est la dfinition de la loi de la jungle (la diffrence entre anglistes et sectaires, c'est que les sectaires pensent dtenir "la" vrit et que les autres se trompent, alors que pour les anglistes, tout le monde il est beau tout le monde il est gentil, en gros, parce que quelque part, ils croient que tout le monde a les mmes valeurs qu'eux : sens du bien, du juste, etc...
Dans les deux cas, il y a une forme de prtention  prendre ses valeurs particulires pour des vrits universelles applicables  tous. 
Les tolrants, eux, luttent contre les anglistes et les sectaires, qui les voient comme des intolrants, comble du paradoxe ...
Les tolrants acceptent de se retrouver dans un espace rgi par ses propres rgles, et donc d'abandonner quelques unes de leurs rgles temporairement, tant qu'ils sont dans cet espace public, partag). Et avec des gens qui en font autant.

La tolrance, ce n'est pas d'exiger de pouvoir vivre comme on l'entend, a c'est du manque de respect envers les autres, tout le contraire de ce qu'enseigne la lacit  la franaise.
Mais un sectaire qui ne peut pas vivre comme il l'entend, donc imposer sa faon de vivre aux autres, accuse les autres d'intolrance.
(Je parle d'une situation de dpart dans un pays laque. Dans une thocratie ou autre dictature, rclamer le droit  vivre comme on l'entend se comprend diffremment , et est lgitime)

Il y a une diffrence entre la lacit  l'anglo-saxonne, qui se rapproche du principe de la loi de la jungle (tout le monde vit selon ses propres rgles, pour simplifier) et la lacit  la franaise, plus aboutie, qui demande de montrer sa tolrance, son respect de l'autre avant d'exiger de l'autre du respect ...

Parce que pour vivre ensemble dans un espace partag, il faut bien des rgles communes, et non pas que chacun suive ses propres rgles - sauf dans le priv o chacun peut faire ce qu il veut en gros..
Ces rgles, pour tre quitables, doivent considrer toutes les idologies religieuses, y compris non croyances,  galit, pour ne lser personne.
Et dans l'idal, se baser sur ce qui est universel  tous les tres humains, avant toute introduction idologique.

En France, cet espace partag est donc rgi par des lois dont la lacit est inspiratrice, avec tout ce que cela implique d'incitation au respect mutuel.

Mais il y a des gens qui vont qualifier cela de lacisme, parce que pour eux, la bonne lacit, c'est la loi de la jungle ...
Parce que pour eux, libert = droit de tout faire, donc loi du plus fort.
Ils ont ces ides simplistes sur la libert et l'galit, quand ils sont de bonne foi, ou veulent clairement imposer aux autres leur propre faon de vivre, quand ils sont de mauvaise foi, et traitent les autres d'intolrants alors qu'ils rclament le droit  se comporter comme des intolrants....

Le pire, c'est que les intolrants se pensent tolrants, mais refuseront de se marier avec des gens d'autres communauts non convertis  leur propre croyance par exemple.
Bref, ils rvent de repli sur eux ou d'uniformit (dans uniformit il y a le mot uniforme ...) au nom de la tolrance et de la diversit !

----------


## ManusDei

Euh, non.
En France on estime que la lacit implique que l'Etat et les rligions sont spares, c'est  dire qu'au sein de l'Etat il ne doit pas y avoir de manifestation religieuse pouvant faire supposer que le personnel de l'Etat serait biais vis--vis d'une religion (donc en thorie pas de financement non plus).
Dans les pays anglo-saxon on estime que si toutes les religions sont reprsentables par le personnel de l'Etat il n'y aura pas de biais vis--vis d'une religion en particulier.

C'est deux conceptions diffrentes mais de l  dire que l'une est par construction "meilleure"... il faut plutt dire que la version franaise nous plat plus ( toi comme  moi).

----------


## Grogro

Il y a plusieurs conceptions de la lacits en France, encore plus ailleurs, et toutes peuvent se montrer lgitimes suivant le contexte. Cela peut prendre la forme du concordat en Alsace-Moselle, qui favorise le dialogue inter-religieux (six religions  Strasbourg et a marche trs bien). Cela peut prendre la forme de la non ingrence de l'Etat dans les affaires religieuses (principe de neutralit, la loi de 1905 peut se rsumer  "l'Etat ne reconnait ni ne subventionne aucun culte"). Cela peut prendre la forme du refus de l'ingrence des religions dans l'espace public. Il n'y a pas qu'une lacit.

----------


## ManusDei

Au regard de la loi franaise l'Alsace-Moselle ne sont pas laques  ::): 
Mais vu que ces territoires n'taient pas franais en 1905 ou 1907 les lois sur la lacit ne s'y appliquent pas.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Je te retourne la question... Qu'est ce qui fait que a clate si soudainement alors qu'il n'y avait pas des revendications aussi fortes avant ? A t'on laiss install un certain extrmisme qui a pu s'enraciner ? Est ce qu'il n'y aurait pas une instrumentalisation ? Et si tu veux vraiment parler de lobby religieux, est ce qu'il n'y a pas un souci quand Mr Zemmour dit qu'un franais qui n'a pas un prnom franais ne l'est pas en prenant Zidane comme exemple (comme prnom, il n'a pas pris David, Diego ou Boris... Va savoir pourquoi...) ? Etc...


Tu pointes effectivement un des points noirs de cette monte de l'islam radical : "le laisser-faire". 
Par facilit, par btise, par calculs politiques, etc... "on" a laiss faire. 
Quant  Zemmour, c'est un polmiste, donc c'est son rle de faire polmique. A chacun de prendre le recul ncessaire pour prendre ce qui est correct dans son discours (car tout n'est pas  jeter dans ce qu'il dit) et  laisser de cot la partie nausabonde. D'ailleurs, si tu cherches des causes au phnomne de radicalisation, qu'on peut, je pense, rapprocher d'un rejet de la France, il y a aussi, et je dirais surtout, le fait de diaboliser ceux qui pointent du doigt ces problmes (c'est d'ailleurs ce qui se passe l, avec ce post. Il ne faut pas dire qu'il y a un problme... c'est mal).
L'instrumentalisation est  double sens. Certains font monter la mayonnaise en se servant des terroristes pour montrer du doigt les musulmans, les autres occultent ce phnomne sous couvert que a reprsente une minorit...




> Le truc c'est que j'ai moins l'impression que tu te demandes "comment a se fait et o on a merd ?" plutt que "comment on fait pour leur foutre sur la gueule svre ?"
> J'exagre, mais l'ide est l


J'aurais plutt, "Comment on fait pour viter qu'ils ne nous (re)foutent sur la gueule ?" 
Ce qui est fait est fait. Et je ne crois pas que nous serions d'accord sur les causes du problme. Donc, plutt que de regarder en arrire, regardons devant nous, et voyons comment faire pour viter que a ne dgnre d'avantage. C'est l mon propos.





> Tu peux penser ce que tu veux...


Trop aimable  toi. :8-): 




> On est quand mme trs trs trs loin de la thorie du grand remplacement... Par contre, on n'arrte pas de nous bassiner avec quelques burkinis qu'on a vu cet t, qu'ils imposent leur culture partout, qu'on est envahi, etc... En les mettant continuellement sur la scne mdiatique, on en arrive  un effet de loupe qui donne l'impression qu'il n'y a qu'eux en France alors qu'ils ne sont que 5%. Ceci confirme la rflexion que j'ai eue sur un autre sujet, on a bien une stigmatisation des musulmans pour cibler indirectement les arabes. Et les attentats n'ont rien  voir, c'tait dj le cas avant.


Je n'ai pas parl, il me semble du "grand remplacement". Par contre, d'une islamisation de la Rpublique, oui ! Et, c'est, comme tu le soulignes, d'autant plus impressionnant que les musulmans ne reprsentent que 5% de la population. Comme si, c'est 5% taient plus important que les 95 autres % ! 
En fait, je dirais  l'inverse de toi, que les musulmans se servent parfaitement de la culpabilit que l'on nous fait porter. L'histoire du voile est tout  fait remarquable dans cet histoire. J'ai pass mes vacances aux Sables d'Olonne, j'y ai pass mon enfance, et je connais pas mal de monde. C'est la premire anne qu'il y a des femmes voiles sur la plage ! J'y vois bien le signe d'une islamisation de notre socit.

----------


## Grogro

> Au regard de la loi franaise l'Alsace-Moselle ne sont pas laques 
> Mais vu que ces territoires n'taient pas franais en 1905 ou 1907 les lois sur la lacit ne s'y appliquent pas.


La lacit existe avant et aprs 1905. Il n'y a jamais eu de conception unique de la lacit. Il y en a au moins 6 ou 7 qui coexistent.

----------


## Zirak

> Certains font monter la mayonnaise en se servant des terroristes pour montrer du doigt les musulmans, *les autres occultent ce phnomne sous couvert que a reprsente une minorit...*


Toujours pas...

Ce n'est pas qu'on veut occulter le phnomne car cela reprsente une minorit, c'est qu'on est contre ce qui est propos, car cela va contraindre TOUS les musulmans, sans avoir aucun effet sur la minorit en question.

Bref, vous prenez un char d'assaut pour tuer une mouche, ce qui va tuer tout le monde sauf la mouche qui va continuer sa vie tranquille, pousse sur le ct par le souffle de l'explosion. 





> Je n'ai pas parl, il me semble du "grand remplacement". Par contre, d'une islamisation de la Rpublique, oui ! Et, c'est, comme tu le soulignes, d'autant plus impressionnant que les musulmans ne reprsentent que 5% de la population. Comme si, c'est 5% taient plus important que les 95 autres % !


Sauf que ce n'est toujours QUE ton ressenti, moi et beaucoup d'autres ne l'avons pas, et non, je n'ai pas l'impression que ces 5% sont plus importants que les 95 autres %. Par contre effectivement, vu qu'on veut mettre en place pleins de trucs ne les visant qu'eux, forcment on en parle plus souvent, ce qui joue sur ton ressenti.

Mais si la Rpublique respectait ses propres lois, il n'y aurait pas eu toutes ces histoires sur le burkini, le voile, et autres, et au final, tu n'aurais peut-tre pas cette impression.





> J'ai pass mes vacances aux Sables d'Olonne, j'y ai pass mon enfance, et je connais pas mal de monde. C'est la premire anne qu'il y a des femmes voiles sur la plage ! J'y vois bien le signe d'une islamisation de notre socit.


Ou ptet que quand tu tais petit, tu tais plus occup  jouer,  t'amuser et  prendre du bon temps, qu' te soucier de la tenue des gens (ce qui devrait toujours tre le cas aujourd'hui normalement...), et que tu n'y faisait pas fait attention ?

Ou que seul, tu ne peux pas surveiller 100% de la plage, donc il n'y en avait peut-tre pas autour de toi, mais plus loin ?

Ou que au contraire, cela veut dire que ces femmes qui n'osaient pas sortir voile avant, le font maintenant, mais pourquoi cela serait plus de l'islamisation que de l'mancipation ?

Etc. Etc.

Y'a pleins de choses que l'on voit aujourd'hui, et que l'on ne voyait pas y'a 20 ou 30 ans, surtout au niveau vestimentaire, on voit plus de gothiques, de gens avec des casquettes, avec des tatouages et/ou des piercings, etc etc, et l'on n'hurle pas  la casquetterisation ou  la tatouarisation de la Rpublique, ou autres.  ::aie::

----------


## ManusDei

Certes, mais je prfre m'en tenir  la loi, a pose un cadre bien dfini.
Ensuite si tu veux prendre un autre cadre faut le prciser, mais si on veut grer 6 ou 7 dfinitions  la foi il me semble que a va tre n'importe quoi.

@Jon Shannow : A voir, mais de tes posts j'ai l'impression que tu cherches  gagner une confrontation, l o je pense plus pertinent d'essayer de bosser ensemble. Certaines des revendications sont abuses et contraire aux lois franaises, d'autres non. Avec les histoires de burkini, le swatting aux Halles hier et autres dlires d'une partie de la population, il me semble que c'est maintenant  nous de lacher du mou sur certains points (sur certaines discriminations en particulier, lies  l'emploi par exemple) pour pouvoir commencer  rgler les nombreux problmes avec les communauts musulmanes ou nord-africaines.

Pour ton histoire de voile, pour certaines le voile est simplement l'quivalent d'un T-shirt "nique la socit", pas une manifestation religieuse donc taper sur la religion ne sert pas  grand chose.

----------


## TallyHo

> J'aurais plutt, "Comment on fait pour viter qu'ils ne nous (re)foutent sur la gueule ?"


Quand est ce qu'il y a eu des attentats dans notre pays ? Fais un rapprochement avec les conflits... Arrter de jouer  des jeux gopolitiques en suivant les amerlocs comme des cons me semble dj une bonne ide... Ca me semble une bonne ide aussi de cesser de jouer un double-jeu en voulant soi-disant lutter contre le terrorisme et continuer de l'autre ct  avoir des relations avec les financiers du terrorisme... Oui mais on ne peut pas car ces financiers investissent chez nous... Donc on ne se plains pas, continuons  regarder le PSG sur TF1 et prenons des bombes sur la gueule.




> Je n'ai pas parl, il me semble du "grand remplacement". Par contre, d'une islamisation de la Rpublique, oui ! Et, c'est, comme tu le soulignes, d'autant plus impressionnant que les musulmans ne reprsentent que 5% de la population. Comme si, c'est 5% taient plus important que les 95 autres % !


Impressionnant parce qu'on te bassine avec a. C'est l'effet de loupe des mdias. Sans compter l'amalgame musulman-arabe qui est fait... Beaucoup de gens disent la mme chose que toi et sous-entendent en fait qu'il y a trop d'arabes ou d'origine arabe. Je ne dis pas que c'est ce que tu dis mais c'est beaucoup a la plupart du temps.




> J'ai pass mes vacances aux Sables d'Olonne, j'y ai pass mon enfance, et je connais pas mal de monde. C'est la premire anne qu'il y a des femmes voiles sur la plage ! J'y vois bien le signe d'une islamisation de notre socit.


Donc un cas et tu gnralises ?

La question n'est pas de dire qu'il y a aucun souci. De mon point de vue, ce qui est insupportable, c'est la personnification : si les gens ne travaillent pas, c'est parce que c'est des feignasses ; si les arabes ont un souci d'intgration, c'est parce qu'ils ne le veulent pas s'intgrer ; si ils vivent dans une cit, c'est parce qu'ils ne veulent pas en sortir et qu'ils aiment a ; etc etc etc...

J'ai un autre raisonnement, si les gens sont comme a, c'est parce qu'on les fait devenir comme a. Ca ne veut pas dire que j'excuse ou je nie les soucis mais plutt que le "systme" est responsable de beaucoup de choses. Pour reprendre le sujet, si il y a des jeunes prts  devenir radicaux, c'est peut-tre parce qu'on a foir une intgration quelque part, qu'ils ne se reconnaissent pas dans La France et donc ils cherchent d'autres moyens de reconnaissance.

Tu pourras leur cracher  la gueule autant que tu voudras, stigmatiser une communaut, les traiter de tout, les foutre dehors, a ne changera rien... Tu auras toujours les racines et un souci d'intgration. Je dirais mme que les pointer du doigt ne fait qu'amplifier le truc.

Le souci n'est pas aussi simple que tu le penses car les racines sont bien plus profondes que tu le penses et elles sont mles  d'autres problmes politiques.

----------


## Grogro

> Sauf que ce n'est toujours QUE ton ressenti, moi et beaucoup d'autres ne l'avons pas, et non, je n'ai pas l'impression que ces 5% sont plus importants que les 95 autres %. Par contre effectivement, vu qu'on veut mettre en place pleins de trucs ne les visant qu'eux, forcment on en parle plus souvent, ce qui joue sur ton ressenti.


C'est l o vous vous trompez tous lourdement. Ces 28% des 5,6% sont bien plus importants que la grande majorit. La minorit agissante, c'est eux. C'est eux qui ont une dynamique trs favorable, et un pouvoir d'entrainement trs important. D'autant plus qu'ils sont majoritaires chez les moins de 25 ans, et qu'ils bnficient de trs puissants relais internationaux et mdiatiques. Les masses blantes ne font pas l'histoire. Jamais. 

Ce qui joue sur le ressenti, c'est aussi ce qu'on voit tous les jours dans les transports, dans les mtropoles. Sur une population mtropolitaine de 64,5 millions d'habitants, a fait 3,6 millions de musulmans. Dont plus d'un millions de radicaux, essentiellement des jeunes, surreprsents dans les mtropoles. C'est suffisant pour qu'on les voit partout, tout le temps, et donc qu'on surestime intuitivement leur nombre par 2 ou par 3. C'est aussi l'volution au fil des mois, qui biaise fortement le ressenti. On avait pas accs  la "grande image" avant cette tude. Il y a forcment quelques biais, c'est invitable mme avec la meilleure volont du monde, mais en l'attente d'informations complmentaires, je la considre comme fiable.

Ce qu'on a pas dit, c'est que sur une population immigre et descendante d'immigrs totale  12 ou 13 millions, on en a donc qu'un million qui rejette la France. Les autres, on a su en faire des franais. Malgr les difficults conomiques, le chaos urbanistique, a montre qu'on a conserv une capacit d'intgration et mme d'assimilation vraiment impressionnante. Et si pour une fois on tait un peu optimistes en France ?  ::):

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Ou ptet que quand tu tais petit, tu tais plus occup  jouer,  t'amuser et  prendre du bon temps, qu' te soucier de la tenue des gens (ce qui devrait toujours tre le cas aujourd'hui normalement...), et que tu n'y faisait pas fait attention ?
> 
> Ou que seul, tu ne peux pas surveiller 100% de la plage, donc il n'y en avait peut-tre pas autour de toi, mais plus loin ?
> 
> Ou que au contraire, cela veut dire que ces femmes qui n'osaient pas sortir voile avant, le font maintenant, mais pourquoi cela serait plus de l'islamisation que de l'mancipation ?


Ou, encore que jusqu'il y a peu, la majorit des musulmans (premire gnration d'migrs) s'intgraient  la France, et qu'aujourd'hui, la seconde gnration forte d'un anglisme politique, cherchent la confrontation et rejette en bloc la socit et les valeurs franaises.




> @Jon Shannow : A voir, mais de tes posts j'ai l'impression que tu cherches  gagner une confrontation, l o je pense plus pertinent d'essayer de bosser ensemble.


En fait, je suis assez fascin par la fermeture d'esprit des gens. Ils sont persuads d'une chose, parce qu'on le leur a dit et rpt, et il n'essaient pas du tout de voir ce qu'il y a derrire la faade. 




> Quand est ce qu'il y a eu des attentats dans notre pays ? Fais un rapprochement avec les conflits...


Tu peux faire exactement le raisonnement inverse. Des migrs musulmans, il y en a depuis pas mal d'annes, mais les problmes d'intgration sont rcents, et bizarrement les attentats arrivent quelques temps aprs... 
Il faut toujours regarder les deux cots de la pice.

----------


## Claude 3573

Bonjour  tous,

Je crois que la question est mal pos, nous parlon d'une religion (la plus vielle) qui n'a rien  voir avec un tat. Meme dans le corant il n'y  rien d'une obligation  ce voiler, et tuer est interdit dans le corant officiel. ce qui n'est pas dcrit dans la bible. Le Problme n'est pas la religion, ni l'tat, ni la laicit mais la Population elle meme. les femmes n'avait et n'on dans le catholisme 'egalement aucun droit, cela change avec le temp et  cause d'une bonne laicit. Le voillage des Femmes est une tradition, bein entendu apport par des machos, et beaucoup de femmes se voilent de plain grs, (c'est la tradition).
Claude

----------


## ManusDei

> Ou, encore que jusqu'il y a peu, la majorit des musulmans (premire gnration d'migrs) s'intgraient  la France


C'est l que je suis pas d'accord. Les discours o la premire gnration d'migrs (on parle bien de ceux ns en France de parents ventuellement trangers ?) est considre comme pas franaise sont lgions.
https://twitter.com/hashtag/muzz <- ce genre de remarques, a fait des dcennies qu'on y a droit, sur les musulmans comme sur les arabes donc quand tu parles de la premire gnration intgre  la France, je suis carrment en dsaccord.




> et qu'aujourd'hui, la seconde gnration forte d'un anglisme politique, cherchent la confrontation et rejette en bloc la socit et les valeurs franaises.


La seconde elle est ne de parents Franais, en France, et y a encore du monde pour mettre en doute leur nationalit. Un peu normal qu'ils fassent la gueule non ?




> Tu peux faire exactement le raisonnement inverse. Des migrs musulmans, il y en a depuis pas mal d'annes, mais les problmes d'intgration sont rcents, et bizarrement les attentats arrivent quelques temps aprs...


Les problmes taient dj l, "touche pas  mon pote" c'est pas rcent, Brahim Bouarram dans la Seine c'tait en 95.

----------


## TallyHo

> Tu peux faire exactement le raisonnement inverse. Des migrs musulmans, il y en a depuis pas mal d'annes, mais les problmes d'intgration sont rcents, et bizarrement les attentats arrivent quelques temps aprs... 
> Il faut toujours regarder les deux cots de la pice.


Ils ne sont pas rcents, ils ont t latents et il y a des facteurs qui les ont rvls. Va parler aux premiers algriens qui sont arrivs en France dans des baraques ou parks dans des cits, qui se sont fait insults de tout dans les mtros et tu leur demanderas ce qu'ils ont pens de l'intgration. Il n'y a rien d'tonnant  ce que ce ressentiment se soit transmis aux gnrations suivantes. T'as qu' voir comment les contentieux peuvent durer et se transmettre... En France, on a encore des gens qui ne peuvent pas encaisser les allemands...

----------


## ManusDei

@Jon Shannow :  je te renvoie  a, plus intressant qu'un simple fait divers
http://www.defenseurdesdroits.fr/fr/...resultats-ATOE

PS : y a clairement pas mal de soucis avec les enfants d'immigrs, des deux cts, mais leur reprocher de ne pas tre des citoyens modles quand ils ne sont pas considrs comme des citoyens (mme quand ils respectent la loi et les traditions franchouillardes) je trouve a aberrant. Ca doit marcher dans les deux sens, est-ce que tu as vu quelque chose de concret pour traiter les enfants d'immigrs comme des citoyens ?

----------


## TallyHo

Il y a clairement des discriminations  l'embauche. N'importe quel personne d'origine trangre (et plus spcialement africaine) peut le constater  travers des expriences. Par exemple, je me souviens de mon jeune temps o j'avais un copain qui habitait une cit  Mantes (on ne choisit pas o on vit...). A partir du moment o on a chang son adresse sur son CV en prenant la mienne et qu'il n'a plus mis de photo, les RDV ont t beaucoup plus frquents, c'tait flagrant. Une amie d'origine arabe a aussi fait la mme exprience. On retrouve des tmoignages similaires assez loquents sur diffrents mdias.

----------


## Grogro

> Ils ne sont pas rcents, ils ont t latents et il y a des facteurs qui les ont rvls. Va parler aux premiers algriens qui sont arrivs en France dans des baraques ou parks dans des cits, qui se sont fait insults de tout dans les mtros et tu leur demanderas ce qu'ils ont pens de l'intgration. Il n'y a rien d'tonnant  ce que ce ressentiment se soit transmis aux gnrations suivantes. T'as qu' voir comment les contentieux peuvent durer et se transmettre... En France, on a encore des gens qui ne peuvent pas encaisser les allemands...


Et ils se sont trs bien intgrs avec le temps, en ayant connu des conditions d'accueil autrement plus difficiles. Parce qu' l'poque on pouvait s'intgrer par le travail. Aujourd'hui le travail se rarfie et le niveau de qualification requis ne cesse d'augmenter. Il y avait galement des structures sociales, au sein des usines, qui facilitait grandement l'intgration. C'tait aussi massivement une immigration de travail avant le milieu des annes 70, pas une immigration familiale. Aujourd'hui, on paye essentiellement la rsultante de trois facteurs : le regroupement familial, l'effondrement de l'cole, et les choix urbanistique dsastreux des annes 50  70 (un exemple : Mantes-la-jolie. Regardez comment le val fourr a t construit). La dsindustrialisation suicidaire du pays a aussi conduit  la fin des activits conomique qui avait justifi la plupart des grands ensembles. Le 93 en est l'incarnation mme.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> C'est l que je suis pas d'accord. Les discours o la premire gnration d'migrs (on parle bien de ceux ns en France de parents ventuellement trangers ?) est considre comme pas franaise sont lgions.


Non, je parle de ceux qui sont arrivs, non franais et qui se sont installs, en France. 



> La seconde elle est ne de parents Franais, en France, et y a encore du monde pour mettre en doute leur nationalit. Un peu normal qu'ils fassent la gueule non ?


Ceux qui mettent le plus en doute leur nationalit, c'est souvent eux-mmes.




> Les problmes taient dj l, "touche pas  mon pote" c'est pas rcent, Brahim Bouarram dans la Seine c'tait en 95.


Oui, enfin, faut pas confondre un acte isol et des actes terroristes revendiqus. 
Dans ce cas, on se demande pourquoi les homosexuels ne posent pas des bombes, vu le nombre d'actes homophobes !
Et puis, je vais faire sauter des smartphones parce qu'on m'a piqu le mien ? etc... 




> @Jon Shannow :  je te renvoie  a, plus intressant qu'un simple fait divers
> http://www.defenseurdesdroits.fr/fr/...resultats-ATOE


Je serais patron, avant d'embaucher un musulman, je me rappellerais de ceci, aussi !  :;):

----------


## Zirak

> Je serais patron, avant d'embaucher un musulman, je me rappellerais de ceci, aussi !


Si tu te rappelais de tous les faits divers, tu serais patron, tu travaillerais tout seul !  ::mouarf::  ::mouarf::

----------


## ManusDei

> Ceux qui mettent le plus en doute leur nationalit, c'est souvent eux-mmes.


Quand t'as 30 ans et qu'on te dit depuis 30 ans que t'es pas Franais, c'est normal non ?




> Dans ce cas, on se demande pourquoi les homosexuels ne posent pas des bombes, vu le nombre d'actes homophobes !


Parce que homo c'est pas crit sur ta gueule, arabe/kabyle/maghrbin oui.
Un homo dans l'espace public, c'est une personne parmi d'autres, anonyme et il est globalement impossible de dire que c'est un homo. 
Un arabe ne peut pas rester dans le placard,  moins d'tre vachement dou en maquillage  ::):

----------


## ManusDei

> Ceux qui mettent le plus en doute leur nationalit, c'est souvent eux-mmes.





> Quand t'as 30 ans et qu'on te dit depuis 30 ans que t'es pas Franais, c'est normal non ?


Je veux pas verser dans l'argument d'autorit, mais je vis avec une kabyle et je vois  quel point a lui pourrit la vie au quotidien, les "blagues" au boulot aprs chaque attentat des collgues disant qu'il faut se mfier d'elle (alors qu'elle est athe et anti-clricale), etc...

Il m'est impossible de dire que c'est  elle de faire un effort alors qu'elle demande juste une vie banale avec "mtro boulot famille dodo"

Elle n'est pas croyante mais si l'occasion se prsente de partir  l'tranger il se pourrait qu'on parte y faire notre vie car pour elle en ce moment la vie en France c'est merdique.

----------


## Jon Shannow

Je constate que visiblement, vous avez partie prenante. Entre Manus Dei dont la compagne est Kabyle, et Zirak dont la sur est musulmane, je comprends que votre jugement est forcment biais.

----------


## TallyHo

> Je serais patron, avant d'embaucher un musulman, je me rappellerais de ceci, aussi !


C'est vraiment n'importe quoi comme argument... Comment peut on discuter avec toi srieusement quand tu es  ce point l stigmatisant et dans la gnralisation ?




> Je constate que visiblement, vous avez partie prenante. Entre Manus Dei dont la compagne est Kabyle, et Zirak dont la sur est musulmane, je comprends que votre jugement est forcment biais.


Et le tien non ? Depuis le dbut on voit clairement que tu ne peux pas encaisser les musulmans voire les arabes tout court... Ce n'est pas un dbat que tu as voulu ouvrir mais un procs...

----------


## Zirak

> Je constate que visiblement, vous avez partie prenante. Entre Manus Dei dont la compagne est Kabyle, et Zirak dont la sur est musulmane, *je comprends que votre jugement est forcment biais.*


Ou comme on ctoie des personnes concernes, on est plus  mme de donner un avis sur  "le pourquoi du comment" de comment vivent les musulmans et/ou les personnes d'origine trangre (@TallyHo, j'ai fais attention, pour ton bon plaisir ;D) en France, que mssieur Jon qui vient faire son prchi-prcha  base de 3 articles de faits divers et de son ressentit ? 

Tu nous rpte en boucle ton message sur l'islamisation de la socit dans tous les fils, car t'as vu un voile  la plage pendant tes vacances, et c'est nous qui ne sommes pas objectifs ?  ::ptdr:: 

(Oui je force le trait exprs, les captain obvious peuvent s'abstenir, merci).


Plus srieusement, dans la plupart de tes messages, on a le droit  :

- j'ai l'impression que...
- j'ai le sentiment que...
- c'est mon ressentit...

Bref, ce ne sont que des impressions, sans rien derrire de concret.

Au final, nous on vit avec ces personnes, donc ce que l'on te dit, mme si l'on ne peut pas gnraliser dans l'autre sens (ma sur ne reprsente pas tous les musulmans de France, on est bien d'accord), est tout de mme un poil plus concret que tes impressions aprs 3 articles de journaux (et 10 boles de cidre  ::D: ), et nous permet de dmentir certaines de tes affirmations faites  l'emporte pice.  :;):

----------


## Ryu2000

La religion appartient  la sphre priv, normalement a ne devrait pas interfrer avec les "valeurs rpublicaines".

Maintenant vous ne parlez plus de musulmans, mais d'immigrs.
Pourquoi il y a autant d'immigration ?
Quel est la source ?

 une poque il a fallut reconstruire le pays, le deal c'tait que des immigrs viennent en France pour bosser et puissent retourner chez eux l o est leur pays et leur famille.
Mais les gros patrons comme Bouygue on vu une opportunit d'avoir de la main d'oeuvre principalement non qualifi  bas prix.
Du coup les gros patrons ont demand au gouvernement de faire des lois comme le regroupement familiale et ce genre de chose.

Quand un franais demandait une augmentation on pouvait lui dire "un immigr serait heureux de prendre ta place en tant pay moins".

*Les Franais et les immigrs sont les victimes du mme mcanisme.*
Les patrons se servent des immigrs pour ne pas a avoir  augmenter les salaires.
Le chmage sert  maintenir tout le monde vers le bas.
Avec le plein emploi si ton job te plait, tu dis "j'ai trouv un boulot plus intressant et mieux pay alors salut !".
Avec le chmage tu dis "mes conditions de travail se dtriorent, je fais +++ d'heures non pay, mais j'ai pas le choix pour survivre.".

Comme disait les communistes dans les annes 80 : "Pourquoi accepter des immigrs en France alors que le pays contient dj des millions de chmeurs Franais et immigrs".
Il tait pas con ce Georges Marchais.

Il y a normment de franais d'origine trangres trs bien intgr.
Mais le problme c'est ceux qui ne sont pas intgr.
Ceux qui n'aiment pas la France.

Pourquoi ils n'aiment pas la France ?
C'est en partie de la faute d'association comme SOS Racisme.
Comme l'a dit Finkelkraut je crois "SOS Baleine c'est pour sauver les baleines, SOS Racisme c'est pour sauver le racisme".

On a dit  ces immigrs que la France tait un pays de colonialiste, un pays de collaborateurs, un pays de raciste, etc.
Aujourd'hui les mdias et les hommes politiques au pouvoir crer de l'islamophobie tout en voulant faire rentrer le maximum d'immigrs.

Au lieu de se concentrer sur les consquences on devrait chercher les causes.

L'immigration devrait tre stopp le plus possible et les franais d'origine immigr devrait tre intgr correctement.
Si c'est pour les stocker dans des banlieues pauvre et les laisser sans avenir a ne peut pas aller.

La France a toujours t le pays le moins raciste, elle a toujours accept des personnes venu d'horizon diffrent,  partir du moment o ils acceptaient de faire partie du projet Franais, pendant des sicles et des sicles.
On a un peu l'impression que le racisme est une invention de la deuxime moiti du 20ime sicle.
Et que l'islamophobie en France est arriv aprs 2010.

Des gars comme Sarkozy disait vouloir lutter contre la violence dans les banlieues tout en faisant entrer 200 000 migrants par an...
Aujourd'hui Sarkozy et Hollande crer de l'islamophobie tout en voulant accueillir des dizaines de milliers de migrants qui disent venir de Syrie...

Il faut aussi prendre en compte qu'en France il est plus facile dassimiler des portugais, des italiens et des espagnoles, que d'autres pays plus loigns, parce qu'ils sont plus proche que nous (et catholique).
Mais bon on peut tre franais et musulman a ne pose aucun problme.
Mais c'est un peu dommage vous allez louper des trucs niveau gastronomie et alcool ^^
Bon aprs a existe des musulmans qui boivent de l'alcool voir qui mangent du jambon.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> C'est vraiment n'importe quoi comme argument... Comment peut on discuter avec toi srieusement quand tu es  ce point l stigmatisant et dans la gnralisation ?


Heu ! C'tait en rapport avec la remarque de ManusDei sur un fait divers des annes 90 ! Juste pour faire le 2 poids, 2 mesures, quoi.





> Et le tien non ? Depuis le dbut on voit clairement que tu ne peux pas encaisser les musulmans voire les arabes tout court... Ce n'est pas un dbat que tu as voulu ouvrir mais un procs...


Moi, je me contente d'essayer d'avoir une lecture diffrente du discours actuel, sur le vivre-ensemble, le pas d'amalgame, en mettant en corrlation les faits, l'historique et le "o nous en sommes". Non, je n'ai rien contre les musulmans (pas plus que contre les cathos ou autres croyants), ni contre les arabes (d'ailleurs, je ne vois pas ce que viens faire ici, les habitants de la pninsule arabique.  ::weird:: ), le seul truc, c'est qu' un moment, il faut ter ses illres. On nous a bassiner pendant des dcennies avec l'intgration, la diversit qui tait une richesse. Aujourd'hui force est de constater que le boomerang revient et qu'il a pas l'air sympa.
On peut faire comme vous, c'est  dire, se culpabiliser, se dire que c'est parce qu'on n'a pas fait comme il faut, toussa toussa. Personnellement, je n'ai jamais rien fait contre les musulmans. Et,  part un ou deux cas de violence dus  des crtins bien cibls (mais des cas de violence, y en a tous les jours et pour des raisons aussi diverses que varies), je n'ai pas souvenir de d'agression en rgle de franais s'en prenant  des musulmans. 

Zirak me reproche de mlanger, de faire l'amalgame, de gnraliser. Mais n'est-ce pas ce qui est fait quand on dit qu'il y a des discriminations ? On prend un cas ou deux de personnes qui n'ont pas t embauches, et comme ces personnes sont musulmanes, noires, magrbine, alors elles sont victimes de discrimination... Heu, j'ai pas t embauch  tous les postes pour lesquels j'ai postul ! Discrimination, parce que je suis trop petit ? Trop blanc ? Trop gros ? Pas assez catholique ? Pas musulmans ? Y a du chmage. Un post pour des dizaines de candidats. A vous entendre il ne faudrait embaucher QUE les minorits ... a ne serait pas de la discrimination ?  ::roll::

----------


## Grogro

Sinon, vous lisez aussi les autres posts ?  ::aie::

----------


## TallyHo

> L'immigration devrait tre stopp le plus possible et les franais d'origine immigr devrait tre intgr correctement.


Ce qui devrait tre stopp, c'est l'entre de certains capitaux en France provenant de pays dont on sait qu'ils financent le terrorisme. Mais bon... Apparemment le financement du PSG est beaucoup plus important... Aprs on viendra nous souler avec la "pertinence" du discours officiel...  ::roll::

----------


## Zirak

> On peut faire comme vous, c'est  dire, se culpabiliser, se dire que c'est parce qu'on n'a pas fait comme il faut, toussa toussa. Personnellement, je n'ai jamais rien fait contre les musulmans.


Mais personne n'a dit que c'tait toi personnellement, mais le fait que toi tu n'ais rien fait, ne signifie pas que personne n'a jamais rien fait (ou que le gouvernement  tout bien fait comme il faut du mieux qu'il pouvait).





> Zirak me reproche de mlanger, de faire l'amalgame, de gnraliser. Mais n'est-ce pas ce qui est fait quand on dit qu'il y a des discriminations ? On prend un cas ou deux de personnes qui n'ont pas t embauches, et comme ces personnes sont musulmanes, noires, magrbine, alors elles sont victimes de discrimination... Heu, j'ai pas t embauch  tous les postes pour lesquels j'ai postul ! Discrimination, parce que je suis trop petit ? Trop blanc ? Trop gros ? Pas assez catholique ? Pas musulmans ? Y a du chmage. Un post pour des dizaines de candidats. A vous entendre il ne faudrait embaucher QUE les minorits ... a ne serait pas de la discrimination ?


Un cas ou deux ? 

Et quand c'est pour des locations d'appartement, c'est  cause du chmage aussi ? 


Je ne comprends pas comment tu peux minimiser tout ce qui concerne les trucs fait  l'encontre des arabes / maghrbins / musulmans (vous me faites chier  la fin  ::aie:: ) alors qu'on a des dizaines / centaines d'exemples, d'enqutes en camras caches, de reportages, de tmoignages, bref du concret qui prouve que ce ne sont pas juste 2/3 cas isols, et  l'inverse, faire une montagne du moindre truc insignifiant qui vient d'eux, comme un burkini ou un voile sur une plage ???

Et surtout comment tu fais pour aprs venir nous dire que non, tu n'as strictement rien contre personne. Je vais te remettre la citation de robert l'agriculteur ! 

Surtout que bon : 




> Non, je n'ai rien contre les musulmans (pas plus que contre les cathos ou autres croyants), ni contre les arabes (d'ailleurs, je ne vois pas ce que viens faire ici, les habitants de la pninsule arabique. ), *le seul truc*, c'est qu' un moment, il faut ter ses illres.


"Je n'ai rien contre les musulmans, MAIS il faut quand mme dire que ..."  ::zoubi::

----------


## TallyHo

> On nous a bassiner pendant des dcennies avec l'intgration, la diversit qui tait une richesse. Aujourd'hui force est de constater que le boomerang revient et qu'il a pas l'air sympa.


Ou pas... 5% de la population ce n'est pas un boomerang. Et encore une fois, tu oublies l'effet de loupe mdiatique qui y est pour beaucoup.




> On peut faire comme vous, c'est  dire, se culpabiliser, se dire que c'est parce qu'on n'a pas fait comme il faut, toussa toussa.


On peut et on doit. Tout simplement parce que le pass explique une grande partie du prsent. Il ne s'agit pas de se culpabiliser mais d'analyser le retour d'exprience pour comprendre et rectifier le tir.




> je n'ai pas souvenir de d'agression en rgle de franais s'en prenant  des musulmans.


Tu as raison, les ratonnades sont une hallucination collective...  ::roll:: 




> On prend un cas ou deux de personnes qui n'ont pas t embauches, et comme ces personnes sont musulmanes, noires, magrbine, alors elles sont victimes de discrimination...


Arrte de faire ton neckarien s.v.p. (oui c'est ma nouvelle insulte)

Ce n'est absolument pas ce qui est dit. Ce qui est dit, c'est qu'en faisant l'exprience de changer d'adresse, de nom ou de ne pas mettre la photo sur le CV, on s'aperoit que le retour sur candidature est bien meilleure. Donc oui il y a quand mme un petit souci...

Aprs je crois que personne ici a dit qu'il faut tout excuser. On n'est pas con, on sait bien qu'il y a des extrmistes qui se servent de la religion pour dtourner des gens. Personne ici a dit de ne pas les sanctionner...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ce qui devrait tre stopp, c'est l'entre de certains capitaux en France provenant de pays dont on sait qu'ils financent le terrorisme.


La France elle mme finance le terrorisme.
Les terroristes ont des armes franaises.
La version officielle c'est "on voulait aider les gentils rebelles modrs  ::): , mais les armes sont malencontreusement tomb dans les mains des mchants terroristes  ::(:  ".
Rebelles modrs...  ::roll:: 

Il y a des problmes beaucoup plus grave en France que le terrorisme.

L'Arabie Saoudite et le Qatar ne financent pas que le terrorisme et des quipes de foot.
L'Arabie Saoudite finance aussi les campagnes politiques, il parait que Sarkozy est all faire un tour en Arabie Saoudite pour dbloquer des fonds pour sa campagne.
(Le fait que Sarkozy soit all voir le roi d'Arabie saoudite c'est officielle, pour l'argent de la campagne on est pas sre, mais bon pendant qu'il tait l bas, tant qu' faire...)

----------


## ManusDei

> Heu ! C'tait en rapport avec la remarque de ManusDei sur un fait divers des annes 90 ! Juste pour faire le 2 poids, 2 mesures, quoi.


Mea culpa pour le fait divers, c'est pour a que j'ai mis le document du dfenseur des droits juste aprs.




> On nous a bassiner pendant des dcennies avec l'intgration, la diversit qui tait une richesse. Aujourd'hui force est de constater que le boomerang revient et qu'il a pas l'air sympa.


Force est de constater que malgr les grands discours sur l'intgration, non, on a volontairement cherch  maintenir les gens dans un coin et que la socit franaise a fait beaucoup d'efforts pour ne pas intgrer ces populations malgr les discours politiques ( droite comme  gauche ou au centre, je suis pas sectaire).




> On peut faire comme vous, c'est  dire, se culpabiliser, se dire que c'est parce qu'on n'a pas fait comme il faut, toussa toussa. Personnellement, je n'ai jamais rien fait contre les musulmans.


Je culpabilise pas, c'est toi qui extrapole. Je vois juste un problme que tu ne veux pas voir.




> Et,  part un ou deux cas de violence dus  des crtins bien cibls (mais des cas de violence, y en a tous les jours et pour des raisons aussi diverses que varies), je n'ai pas souvenir de d'agression en rgle de franais s'en prenant  des musulmans.


Aggression en rgle pas vraiment, mais on a pas mal de documentation aujourd'hui sur les difficults administratives quand tu t'appelles Mohamed (auxquelles n'a pas droit Pierre), sur les CV qui conduisent largement plus souvent  un entretien quand tu t'appelles Marie plutt que Acha, etc...




> On prend un cas ou deux de personnes qui n'ont pas t embauches, et comme ces personnes sont musulmanes, noires, magrbine, alors elles sont victimes de discrimination...


Pas un cas ou deux, de la documentation l encore y en a plein que a soit les embauches, les entres en bote de nuit ou les contrles de police.




> A vous entendre il ne faudrait embaucher QUE les minorits ... a ne serait pas de la discrimination ?


Non, on voudrait juste que tu admettes qu'un blanc et un arabe avec le mme cv n'ont pas les mmes chances d'tre embauchs.
Bref que tu enlves tes oeillres.

Edit : Et sur le ct partie prenante, je pourrais te faire la remarque inverse, tu n'as apparemment pas de musulman ou d'enfant d'immigrs dans ton cercle proche, donc tu ne peux pas avoir connaissance du problme ?

----------


## Invit

> On a dit  ces immigrs que la France tait un pays de colonialiste, un pays de collaborateurs, un pays de raciste, etc.


En mme temps par le pass on a colonis et collabor... Je comprends que certains veuillent mettre a sous le tapis, surtout ceux exeraient des fonctions  l'poque et occupent encore des hauts postes aujourd'hui (coucou Chevnement).

Mais on a eu besoin de rien dire  ces immigrs, parfois ancien coloniss ou descendants de coloniss, ils se font trs bien leur opinion : 
- quand un candidat  la fonction suprme affirme que la colonisation est un partage de culture
- quand on laisse la libre antenne  des personnes qui prtendent que Ptain  sauv des juifs
- quand des lus condamns pour propos racistes sont encore en poste
- quand un ministre dfend le contrle au facis
- quand une ministre emploie le mot ngre
- quand un procureur ment pour cacher un crime policier
..

On est plus dans le clich du gros beauf raciste au PMU du coin. Le raciste aujourd'hui est haut fonctionnaire en costard cravate et c'est vachement plus grave parce qu'il occupe des postes  responsabilit.




> La religion appartient  la sphre priv


Non, a c'est ce que rptent certains car ils aimeraient qu'une religion en particulier soit moins visible ( titre personnel j'aimerais qu'elles le soient toutes). Sauf que la loi ne dit pas a. La loi dit que la Rpublique garantit le libre exercice des cultes et elle ne dit rien d'autre.
Parce que le jour o la loi dira que la religion appartient  la sphre prive, je vous prviens, je veux plus un seul lieu de culte visible : on rase toutes les glises, mosques, synagogues, calvaires... et raf que ce soient des monuments historiques.

----------


## Grogro

De la neutralit de l'Etat (qui n'a jamais t rellement assure)  la neutralit de l'espace public en ce qui concerne l'*expression* de la religion il n'y a qu'un pas. Cela pose la question de la place des religions en France. Circonscrire *l'expression* de la religion  la sphre prive est une demande socitale de plus en plus forte dans un contexte o la trs grande majorit (silencieuse) de la socit franaise est totalement scularise, de plus en plus athe voire hostile aux religions  partir du moment o celles-ci dpassent le cadre du folklore pour dfinir un modle de vie et un idal de socit, bref o la religion reprend son rle structurant. Cette demande n'est pas forcment un signe de maturit collective, mais elle est parfaitement comprhensible. C'est une raction  des phnomnes qui nous dpassent. 

Certaines propositions de l'institut Montaigne sont intressantes et mriteraient un dbat public. Certifier et taxer le halal pour permettre le financement de lieux de culte franais, librs de l'influence des obscurantistes du golfe, c'est pas con. 

Il est intressant galement de savoir qui est derrire cet institut (qu'on a plutt connu pour agiter de nombreux tabous ultra politiquement corrects en conomie).

----------


## MABROUKI

bonjour



> thierrybenji 
> La France elle mme finance le terrorisme.
>  Les terroristes ont des armes franaises.
>  La version officielle c'est "on voulait aider les gentils rebelles modrs , mais les armes sont malencontreusement tomb dans les mains des mchants terroristes  ".
>  Rebelles modrs...


Tu as mis le doigt sur la plaie....
Entendons-nous: les politiciens  Franais et Europens  ont dans le cas du conflit syrien lev  le "serpent terroriste".
En fermant les yeux au dbut de ce conflit sur les recrutements de CITOYENS  EUROPEENS (publicit dans les mdias),les camps d'entrainements (j'ai dj mentionn dans ce forum la foret de Molenbeek),le transit vers la Turquie (via l'Allemagne)...
Les terroristes combattants soi-disant Assad n'taient pas des apprentis mais  des gens entrains venus d'Europe, charg de mettre en route la machine terroriste syrienne locale ...
Le financement et recrutement en EUROPE de ces CANDIDATS TERRORISTES   lui vient des pays du Golfe :Saoudie et Qatar ...
A quel moment ce mcanisme diabolique a-t-il commenc  chapper  ses auteurs ? 
C'est  partir du moment o ces nervis ont voulus faire marche arrire(revenir) aprs avoir dcouvert l'enfer syrien...
On se rappelle bien en 2013 et 2014 les dmarches du gvt franais rapports par tous les mdias  pour demander  la Turquie soit d'empcher ,soit de lui communiquer les listes des individus d'origine franaise   l'embarquement ...
Fatalement et  partir de ce moment le scenario du "retour des agents arabes d'Al Qaida d'origine amricaine  recruts par la CIA en Afghanistan" et interdits de retour aux USA m'tait venu  l'esprit  l'poque...
Ce scenario  on sait qu'il s'est termin par les attentats  du 11 septembre ..
Ce genre de manip   se termine toujours mal ...
Et quand on interroge  les politicards ils vous rpondront toujours "ils ne comprennent pas, ne savent pas ..."   et inventent de faux dbats pour esquiver les questionnements pertinents...

"Ma trabich machachou ,ould el hnach" disait en arabe le colon maltais de mon village qui parlait le franais ,l'arabe dialectal et le berbre couramment  
En Franais : "N'lve jamais un muchacho, fils de serpent"....
Le Sage Homme que voil...

----------


## Invit

> Circonscrire l'expression de la religion  la sphre prive est une demande socitale de plus en plus forte dans un contexte


Il y a du monde pour circonscrire l'islam, mais pour le catholicisme je suis pas sr. Il n'y a qu' voir les ractions ds qu'on parle de toucher aux crches de Nol, donc j'imagine mme pas si on envisage de supprimer sapins de Nol, galette des rois, ufs de Pques...
Ah mais non, je suis c**, a c'est pas de la religion, c'est des "traditions"   ::aie:: 

Srieux, parlez pas de a  la lgre, parce que le jour o la religion est officiellement relgue  la sphre prive, je dbarque dans toutes les coles avec une trononneuse pour abattre les sapins de Nol, et tant pis si a traumatise les gosses  ::massacre::

----------


## TallyHo

En fait c'est vraiment le cas pour certaines choses, ce sont des traditions hrites mais qui n'ont rien  voir avec la religion au dpart, exemple : la galette. Pour la crche tu as raison, en toute logique on ne devrait pas la voir dans les institutions.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Mea culpa pour le fait divers, c'est pour a que j'ai mis le document du dfenseur des droits juste aprs.


C'est d'ailleurs un des trucs tonnants ce document des "dfenseurs des droits". En effet, en France, il est interdit de faire des statistiques ethniques, religieuses, etc. Pourtant, c'est bien ce que fait ce document non ? 
Il faudrait alors demander  ce "dfenseur des droits" de faire une statistique pour voir la rpartition des chmeurs en fonction de leurs religions, leurs couleurs de peau, leurs origines, ... 




> Force est de constater que malgr les grands discours sur l'intgration, non, on a volontairement cherch  maintenir les gens dans un coin et que la socit franaise a fait beaucoup d'efforts pour ne pas intgrer ces populations malgr les discours politiques ( droite comme  gauche ou au centre, je suis pas sectaire).


Ressenti ?





> Je culpabilise pas, c'est toi qui extrapole. Je vois juste un problme que tu ne veux pas voir.


Je dirais que je regarde le problme sous tous les angles, mmes ceux qui tu occultes !



> Aggression en rgle pas vraiment, mais on a pas mal de documentation aujourd'hui sur les difficults administratives quand tu t'appelles Mohamed (auxquelles n'a pas droit Pierre), sur les CV qui conduisent largement plus souvent  un entretien quand tu t'appelles Marie plutt que Acha, etc...


Pour les difficults administratives, j'ai exactement le ressenti inverse. Tu t'appelles Mohamed, les portes s'ouvrent (normal, peur de passer pour des racistes), tu t'appelles Pierre, ben, tu devrais savoir, aprs tout t'es franais, alors dbrouilles toi !




> Pas un cas ou deux, de la documentation l encore y en a plein que a soit les embauches, les entres en bote de nuit ou les contrles de police.


Cf, rponse ci-dessus. Pour les boites de nuit, ce sont des tablissements privs, non ?
Pour les contrles de police, il serait aussi intressant d'avoir des stats par religion/couleurs/origines pour les actes de dlinquance/violence/etc... comme on y arrive apparemment pour les embauches, a devrait pouvoir se faire aussi dans ce cas, non ?




> Non, on voudrait juste que tu admettes qu'un blanc et un arabe avec le mme cv n'ont pas les mmes chances d'tre embauchs.


J'ai t refoul pour une embauche parce que le patron prfrait la jeune demoiselle (qui avait fait les mmes tudes que moi). Merde, je marche sur tes illres !
Ce que je veux dire, c'est qu'embauch une personne, ce n'est pas qu'une comparaison de CV, c'est du feeling, de l'accroche entre humains. 



> Edit : Et sur le ct partie prenante, je pourrais te faire la remarque inverse, tu n'as apparemment pas de musulman ou d'enfant d'immigrs dans ton cercle proche, donc tu ne peux pas avoir connaissance du problme ?


Si c'tait le cas, justement, je ne pourrais plus tre neutre ! Comme vous ne pouvez pas l'tre !




> - quand une ministre emploie le mot ngre


Qu'est-ce que tu as contre le mot "ngre" ? C'est tout  fait le truc qui m'horripile.
Dans la bouche de certains, "franais" est une insulte bien pire que "ngre" dans la bouche d'autres...  :;):

----------


## Ryu2000

> En mme temps par le pass on a colonis et collabor...


On a colonis beaucoup moins que l'Angleterre par exemple et eux ont les fait pas culpabilis.
Et de toute faon ce n'tait pas l'ide des franais, mais du pouvoir en place (il tait socialiste je crois).
Je ne suis absolument pas d'accord avec des types bizarre comme Jules ferry qui a dit en Juillet 1885 :



> il y a pour les races suprieures un droit, parce quil y a un devoir pour elles. Elles ont le devoir de civiliser les races infrieures.


C'est pas tellement les valeurs de la France...
La France est catholique et c'est universel il n'est pas question de race.

Aprs pour la collaboration, c'tait une stratgie pour viter des morts et des destructions et pendant ce temps l il y avait la rsistance en France. (et il y avait une partie de la France qui tait libre)
Ptain a prit toute la responsabilit. (je crois qu'il a t nomm c'est pas lui qui a demand d'tre  ce poste et il n'y a pas eu dlection non plus)
Grce  cette stratgie la France a pu sauver la quasi intgralit de ses juifs.
Comme la rappel Zemmour, il y avait un deal avec l'Allemagne qui nous a permit de ne pas avoir  donner les franais juifs.
Zemmour dit beaucoup de choses intressantes tant qu'i ne parle pas d'Islam...
Enfin bref dans le roman national, la France de cette poque c'tait la Rsistance.




> Il n'y a qu' voir les ractions ds qu'on parle de toucher aux crches de Nol, donc j'imagine mme pas si on envisage de supprimer sapins de Nol, galette des rois, ufs de Pques...


Mais qui veut se dbarrasser des crches de Nol ?
Certainement pas les musulmans, vu que ʿĪsā est un prophte dans l'islam.
Les ftes catholiques doivent rester.
De toute faon a ne drange personne ce sont des jours fris et a fait partie de la France.

Et le capitalisme a mit une surcouche dessus pour qu'on oublie le sens, genre les lapins ou les cloches de Pques, et le pre Nol au couleur de Coca Cola. (bon aprs la naissance de Jsus a t dplac le 25 Dcembre pour faire oublier une fte paenne)
Le jeudi de l'ascension a fait plaisir, surtout pour ceux qui font le pont.

Dans chaque village en France il y a une glise.
Je sais qu'aujourd'hui ceux qui ont le pouvoir veulent dtruire les cathdrales et tous les signes catholique, mais a va leur prendre encore du temps...

----------


## ManusDei

Jon Shannow : T'as un ressenti sur les portes qui s'ouvrent dans l'administration quand on s'appelle Mohamed, ok.
Moi j'ai une longue liste de tests comme celui-ci ce qui est carrment plus solide qu'un ressenti non ? 
http://www.institutmontaigne.org/fr/...he-une-realite
Tu pourrais me dire que c'est juste un test, un essai et pas une tude, mais a fait quelques dcennies que ce genre de tests est fait, et ils arrivent tous  la mme conclusion. Et j'ai pas eu vent d'un seul test du mme genre montrant le rsultat inverse (voire juste une absence de discrimination).




> Si c'tait le cas, justement, je ne pourrais plus tre neutre ! Comme vous ne pouvez pas l'tre !


Mais il n'est juste pas possible qu'il y ait un problme et que tu ne le vois pas, bien sr ?
Y a eu plein de tests comme celui que je cite au-dessus, ils arrivent tous  la mme conclusion, mais en tant pas d'accord t'es neutre ?

Srieusement, de la documentation sur les discriminations lies  l'origine a fait des dcennies qu'on en a (et je parle pas de faits divers), on en rajoute chaque anne donc en l'ignorant t'es tout sauf neutre.

----------


## Zirak

> Il y a du monde pour circonscrire l'islam, mais pour le catholicisme je suis pas sr. Il n'y a qu' voir les ractions ds qu'on parle de toucher aux crches de Nol, donc j'imagine mme pas si on envisage de supprimer sapins de Nol, galette des rois, ufs de Pques...
> Ah mais non, je suis c**, a c'est pas de la religion, c'est des "traditions"  
> 
> Srieux, parlez pas de a  la lgre, parce que le jour o la religion est officiellement relgue  la sphre prive, je dbarque dans toutes les coles avec une trononneuse pour abattre les sapins de Nol, et tant pis si a traumatise les gosses


Non mais rien qu'ici, quand j'ai dit que si on tait vraiment laque, faudrait supprimer tous les jours fris en rapport avec le catholicisme, et les placer sur des jours qui ne correspondent  aucune religion, je me suis pris une vole de pouces rouges, les gars ont rien contre l'islam, ils se revendiquent d'une "Rpublique laque", mais c'est que dans un sens, faut pas toucher  notre hritage culturel catholique qu'on a pourtant mis de ct y'a plus de 100 ans lorsque l'on est devenu laque justement.

Mais  part a, ils n'ont rien contre les musulmans...


Sinon j'tais pas tomb si loin quand mme...  ::aie:: 

Page 1 :




> Alors moi, je veux bien dbattre, mais on sait dj tous comment a va finir, dans moins de deux pages tu nous traiteras tous de "bien-pensants aveugles"


Page 3 : 




> Je constate que visiblement, vous avez partie prenante. Entre Manus Dei dont la compagne est Kabyle, et Zirak dont la sur est musulmane, je comprends que votre jugement est forcment biais.



Page 1 :




> et moi, j'insinuerais une fois de plus que tu es sur la mauvaise pente, car tu cites encore mot pour mot, les mmes neries que Nicolas ou Marine...



Page 3 : 




> Et surtout comment tu fais pour aprs venir nous dire que non, tu n'as strictement rien contre personne. Je vais te remettre la citation de robert l'agriculteur ! 
> 
> [...]
> 
> "Je n'ai rien contre les musulmans, MAIS il faut quand mme dire que ..."



 ::mouarf::

----------


## Grogro

Autrement dit, on est capable de parler politique sereinement sur ce forum, mais ds qu'on parle de religions, on se retrouve dans une flamewar entre identitaires cherchant une mystique du sang qui a toujours t trangre  l'identit nationale franaise, obsds par l'islam, et bobos hors sol, obsd par le catholicisme ?  ::roll::

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Jon Shannow : T'as un ressenti sur les portes qui s'ouvrent dans l'administration quand on s'appelle Mohamed, ok.
> Moi j'ai une longue liste de tests comme celui-ci ce qui est carrment plus solide qu'un ressenti non ? 
> http://www.institutmontaigne.org/fr/...he-une-realite
> Tu pourrais me dire que c'est juste un test, un essai et pas une tude, mais a fait quelques dcennies que ce genre de tests est fait, et ils arrivent tous  la mme conclusion. Et j'ai pas eu vent d'un seul test du mme genre montrant le rsultat inverse (voire juste une absence de discrimination).
> 
> 
> Mais il n'est juste pas possible qu'il y ait un problme et que tu ne le vois pas, bien sr ?
> Y a eu plein de tests comme celui que je cite au-dessus, ils arrivent tous  la mme conclusion, mais en tant pas d'accord t'es neutre ?
> 
> Srieusement, de la documentation sur les discriminations lies  l'origine a fait des dcennies qu'on en a (et je parle pas de faits divers), on en rajoute chaque anne donc en l'ignorant t'es tout sauf neutre.


Ce qui serait intressant, ce serait de voir s'il y a une volution de cette "discrimination". Ce qui serait galement intressant, ce serait de regarder du cot des socits dont les dirigeants sont issus de l'immigration. Par exemple un patron Musulman d'origine Algrienne, embauche-t-il plus facilement des Algriens, des Franais, des juifs ?  Hum ? 
Dans l'tude que tu as mis en lien, il y a la crainte des prires pendant les heures de travail. Ce n'est pas qu'une crainte, c'est une ralit et un vrai problme. Il y a aussi le ramadan. Les personnes qui font le ramadan, pendant cette priode sont moins productives et plus agressives. Ce peut-tre un problme. Dans la socit o je travail, un autre problme que l'on a rencontr, c'est une jeune musulmane qui portait le voile, le poste qu'elle devait occuper ne permettait le port du voile (raison de scurit), pour viter des problmes de prud'homme avec supposition de racisme et de discrimination, elle a t plac sur un autre poste. Une franaise qui aurait eu la mme exigence n'aurait tout simplement pas t garde ! Qu'en penses-tu ? 
Rsultat, les prochaines embauches incluront ce genre de critres... Tu me diras que c'est con comme raisonnement, et que ce n'est pas le cas gnral, blablabla, mais faut se mettre  la place des patrons, aussi...

----------


## Zirak

> et bobos hors sol, obsd par le catholicisme ?


Si vouloir que toutes les religions soient traites de la mme faon, c'est tre un bobo obsd par le catholicisme, je me vois contraint de plaider coupable, mais sinon, j'ai un peu de mal  voir comment je peux tre un "bobo" ? 

En fait, certains se plaignent d'tre stigmatiss, et traits de raciste ds qu'ils parlent de musulmans, alors qu'il faut voir les propos tenus... Et de l'autre ct, si on n'est pas d'accord avec certaines accusations  l'encontre de ces musulmans, on est forcment des "bobos" ou des "gauchistes" ? En fait c'est "faites ce que je dis, pas ce que je fais" ? 

Vous avez le droit de faire des amalgames mais pas les autres ? 


Quant aux discussions politiques sereines sur ce forum, cela se voit que tu n'as pas tout lu sur les gros fils, mais j'ai vu passer plus de noms d'oiseaux et autres joyeusets dans les discussions politiques de ce forum, que lors de ma courte carrire de quelques mois sur LoL... Chacun campe indfiniment sur ses positions, et a fini toujours  moiti en pugilat, jusqu' ce qu'un nouveau sujet vienne dtourner l'attention / la tension ( ::aie:: ) de tout le monde, mais je pense que les dbats sereins qui ont permis  au moins une personne, de faire voluer ses opinions, doivent se compter sur les doigts d'une main.  ::mrgreen::

----------


## ManusDei

> Ce qui serait intressant, ce serait de voir s'il y a une volution de cette "discrimination". Ce qui serait galement intressant, ce serait de regarder du cot des socits dont les dirigeants sont issus de l'immigration. Par exemple un patron Musulman d'origine Algrienne, embauche-t-il plus facilement des Algriens, des Franais, des juifs ?  Hum ?


Ouaip. Faudrait autoriser les statistiques ethniques. Et l je te donne un ressenti, mais je pense que le patron musulman d'origine algrienne sera pas meilleur que les autres.




> Dans l'tude que tu as mis en lien, il y a la crainte des prires pendant les heures de travail. Ce n'est pas qu'une crainte, c'est une ralit et un vrai problme. Il y a aussi le ramadan. Les personnes qui font le ramadan, pendant cette priode sont moins productives et plus agressives. Ce peut-tre un problme. Dans la socit o je travail, un autre problme que l'on a rencontr, c'est une jeune musulmane qui portait le voile, le poste qu'elle devait occuper ne permettait le port du voile (raison de scurit), pour viter des problmes de prud'homme avec supposition de racisme et de discrimination, elle a t plac sur un autre poste. Une franaise qui aurait eu la mme exigence n'aurait tout simplement pas t garde ! Qu'en penses-tu ? 
> Rsultat, les prochaines embauches incluront ce genre de critres... Tu me diras que c'est con comme raisonnement, et que ce n'est pas le cas gnral, blablabla, mais faut se mettre  la place des patrons, aussi...


Mais je comprend tout  fait, et franchement si le poste ne permet pas le port du voile et qu'elle le savait  l'embauche, pour moi elle est tout  fait licenciable et ce n'est pas une question de islamophobie ou autre truc en -phobie. 

Sur le cas de la prire, je sais pas quoi te rpondre. La loi n'interdit pas la prire (on fait ce qu'on veut pendant sa pause), mais n'oblige pas le patron  fournir un lieu ddi, ou priv. Ensuite c'est un problme qui est ultra-rcent (et rare) alors que les discriminations  l'embauche ne le sont pas, donc vouloir se cacher derrire a... c'est un argument spcieux.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Non mais rien qu'ici, quand j'ai dit que si on tait vraiment laque, faudrait supprimer tous les jours fris en rapport avec le catholicisme, et les placer sur des jours qui ne correspondent  aucune religion, je me suis pris une vole de pouces rouges, les gars ont rien contre l'islam, ils se revendiquent d'une "Rpublique laque", mais c'est que dans un sens, faut pas toucher  notre hritage culturel catholique qu'on a pourtant mis de ct y'a plus de 100 ans lorsque l'on est devenu laque justement.


La lacit n'a pas pour but de faire table rase du pass, mais de faire en sorte que la Religion ne dirige plus notre quotidien contre notre volont. Chacun tant libre de se mettre les chaines religieuses et doctrinaires qu'il souhaite, du moment que cela n'entre pas en conflit avec les lois de la Rpublique.

Je ne vois pas sous quel motif lac on devrait changer les jours fris issus de notre pass, notre culture et nos traditions catholiques. 
Faut pas tout mlanger. 

C'est pour cela que les musulmans sont tout  fait libres de pratiquer leur religion en France. Mais les prires de rue n'ont pas lieu d'tre. Tout comme avoir des menus diffrents  la cantine ne posent pas de problme, mais pourquoi obligatoirement un "sans porc" ?  Moi, c'est le poisson que je n'aime pas, donc un menu sans poisson obligatoire, et mon voisin, lui, c'est le buf qu'il n'aime pas, l'autre le poulet, et untel c'est la viande, et unetelle c'est les lgumes... Tu fais combien de menus diffrents, pour le coup ? 
Quand j'tais gosse,  la cantine, y avait UN et UN SEUL plat ! T'aimais pas, tu bouffais pas ! Et personne n'est mort ...  ::ptdr::

----------


## ManusDei

> Je ne vois pas sous quel motif lac on devrait changer les jours fris issus de notre pass, notre culture et nos traditions catholiques. 
> Faut pas tout mlanger.


Ben, si on garde les jours fris catholique on admet que le catholiscisme a encore prise sur l'administration du pays. Je dis a mais je ne suis pas spcialement pour le remplacement de ces jours fris, mme si je pense qu' terme on y viendra ou qu'on viendra  des jours fris "volants" pour motif religieux qui ne peuvent tre refuss, comme les jours enfant malade.




> C'est pour cela que les musulmans sont tout  fait libres de pratiquer leur religion en France. Mais les prires de rue n'ont pas lieu d'tre.


Mou, les musulmans ne veulent pas non plus des prires de rue mais ils n'ont pas de lieux de culte assez grands. Ca pose un problme, le financement de ces lieux de cultes, car on finance une grosse partie des lieux de culte catholiques (loi de 1907 sur les glises). Parler de lacit pour refuser le financement des mosques quand on finance l'entretien des glises (sans droit de citer sur leur utilisation) et gueuler sur le financement des mosques d'o qu'il vienne tout en voulant rguler ce qui s'y passe, admet que c'est un peu se moquer du monde. Pareil pour les processions catholiques, Lourdes, en fait la religion hors de l'espace public, c'est juste celle des musulmans, donc difficile de dire qu'on traite tout le monde  galit non ? Sans compter qu'aujourd'hui, la loi sur la lacit ne rgule absolument pas l'expression publique d'une religion, les pentectistes qui font leur pub dans les grandes villes en ont tout  fait le droit.

Qu'on entretienne les glises car monuments historiques ok, mais pourquoi je pourrais pas mettre un datacenter ou une bote de nuit dedans  partir du moment o je touche pas  la facade ?



> Tout comme avoir des menus diffrents  la cantine ne posent pas de problme, mais pourquoi obligatoirement un "sans porc" ?  Moi, c'est le poisson que je n'aime pas, donc un menu sans poisson obligatoire, et mon voisin, lui, c'est le buf qu'il n'aime pas, l'autre le poulet, et untel c'est la viande, et unetelle c'est les lgumes... Tu fais combien de menus diffrents, pour le coup ? 
> Quand j'tais gosse,  la cantine, y avait UN et UN SEUL plat ! T'aimais pas, tu bouffais pas ! Et personne n'est mort ...


Je suis d'accord avec toi. Par contre les gamins doivent manger et il me semble qu'il est pire d'avoir un gamin qui mangera pas, donc repas de substitution vgtarien (une accomodation raisonnable je trouve, pour reprendre les canadiens et Jupp).

----------


## Zirak

> La lacit n'a pas pour but de faire table rase du pass, *mais de faire en sorte que la Religion ne dirige plus notre quotidien contre notre volont.* 
> 
> *Je ne vois pas sous quel motif lac on devrait changer les jours fris issus de notre pass*, notre culture et nos traditions catholiques. 
> Faut pas tout mlanger.


Tu te rponds tout seul...

Si on est lac, on ne devrait pas avoir des jours fris imposs par des croyances religieuses, ce qui dirige notre quotidien contre notre volont. En tant que lac ET athe, je ne vois pas pourquoi je devrais tre en congs pour le lundi de Pques, et pas pour les Ad ou pour Yom Kippour ?   





> C'est pour cela que les musulmans sont tout  fait libres de pratiquer leur religion en France. Mais les prires de rue n'ont pas lieu d'tre.


Et c'est vrai pour toutes les religions, pourtant, les catholiques qui ont effectus des prires de rue le mois dernier  Paris, n'ont pas t arrts et cela n'a pas choqu grand monde... Par contre quand c'est des musulmans, c'est le drame. Sympa "votre" lacit...





> Tout comme avoir des menus diffrents  la cantine ne posent pas de problme, mais pourquoi obligatoirement un "sans porc" ?  Moi, c'est le poisson que je n'aime pas, donc un menu sans poisson obligatoire, et mon voisin, lui, c'est le buf qu'il n'aime pas, l'autre le poulet, et untel c'est la viande, et unetelle c'est les lgumes... Tu fais combien de menus diffrents, pour le coup ? 
> Quand j'tais gosse,  la cantine, y avait UN et UN SEUL plat ! T'aimais pas, tu bouffais pas ! Et personne n'est mort ...


Et encore une fois,  part une infime minorit, personne ne rclame  corps et  cri un menu sans porc, j'ai pas encore vu des millions de musulmans anti-rpublicains dfiler pour cela dans la rue ou faire grve. 

Et comme je l'ai dj dit pleins de fois, avec des exemples de villes, des liens d'articles et autres, dans la grosse majorit des cas, on parle de menus sans "*VIANDE*" (je le remet en gros et gras), ce qui correspond exactement  ce que tu dis ! 

Donc oui, les 10, 100, 1000 ou 10 000 relous qui veulent du sans porc Hallal, tu les envois chier, mais les 99,99% de musulmans qui se contentaient trs bien d'un menu alternatif sans viande et qui ne rclamaient rien de plus, ne sont toujours pas en train d'islamiser la socit.

----------


## Invit

> Je ne vois pas sous quel motif lac on devrait changer les jours fris issus de notre pass, notre culture et nos traditions catholiques.


Parce que si on te suit, une un jour fri pour fte religieuse a correspond exactement  a : 



> mais de faire en sorte que la Religion ne dirige plus notre quotidien contre notre volont


La Rpublique laque a instaur que 6 jours par an je n'irai pas travailler  cause de ftes religieuses. Ftes que plus grand monde ne clbre par ailleurs,  part Nol. Il y a plus de personnes qui ftent l'Ad que le 15 aot.

Aprs moi je m'en fous, moins je bosse mieux je me porte. Donc si on pouvait rajouter d'autres jours fris pour toutes les ftes religieuses, a me va.

Prends un tranger qui dbarque chez nous, qui a cr son entreprise, et  qui on explique qu'en France la religion et l'Etat sont spares. Bon, par contre lundi c'est Pques donc tu es oblig de fermer ton entreprise, c'est la loi. a a rien  voir avec la Religion, hein, c'est la tradition.
Mais on est lacs, hein, on ne prte pas serment sur la bible et le Prsident ne termine pas son discours par God Bless America. Bon, par contre notre Prsident est chanoine honoraire de Saint-Jean-de-Latran et rappelle  l'occasion que l'instituteur ne remplacera jamais le cur.
Hein ? Quoi ? Le Concordat ?

----------


## TallyHo

> Je dirais que je regarde le problme sous tous les angles, mmes ceux qui tu occultes !


En fait c'est toi qui a occult une donne importante ds le dbut : 5% des sonds sont musulmans. Ce qui donne dj beaucoup moins d'importance aux chiffres suivant car 50% de 5%, a ne fait que 2.5%...

L tu emploies la stratgie classique du nabot ou de la blondinette patricide qui joue avec le sous-entendu et l'amalgame musulman = arabe... 50% des musulmans sont mchants ! Dit comme a, dans la tte des gens, a va tre 50% des arabes sont mchants (soyons honntes). Et donc tu instaures une psychose avec un non-dit ou une imprcision, c'est assez classique dans la manipulation des foules et la politique. A cela tu ajoutes l'effet de loupe des mdias et c'est jackpot.

----------


## fredinkan

> Ce qui serait galement intressant, ce serait de regarder du cot des socits dont les dirigeants sont issus de l'immigration. Par exemple un patron Musulman d'origine Algrienne, embauche-t-il plus facilement des Algriens, des Franais, des juifs ?  Hum ?


En Suisse, un franais embauchera plus facilement un franais qu'un suisse...
Bienvenue dans notre ralit  :;):

----------


## Ryu2000

> En Suisse, un franais embauchera plus facilement un franais qu'un suisse...


En tant que franais j'ai travaill dans une usine en Suisse, c'est impressionnant comme les chefs suisse te considrent comme un sous homme.
C'tait presque comique.

Dans les mtiers dur et sans formation les franais bossent gnralement beaucoup plus efficacement que les Suisses, parce qu'au lieu de gagner le SMIC en bossant en France le type va gagner plus de 3000/mois a motive un peu.
Un gars  l'usine peut atteindre un salaire de 4000/mois voir plus et c'est super cool.  ::mrgreen::  ::D:  :;):  ::zoubi::  ::P:  :8-): 

Il y a un truc gnial en Suisse (je ne comprend pas que a n'existe pas partout), c'est que quand l'conomie va mal les trangers sont virer en priorit.
Les Suisses ont compltement la logique de la survie.

================================

Si en France un musulman crer une entreprise et a une lgre prfrence pour embaucher d'autre musulmans je ne vois pas le problme.
Bon aprs a ne veut rien dire de prendre l'ensemble "les musulmans", si tu prends un musulman Indien, un Chinois, un Turc, un d'Afrique du Nord, un de Syrie, un d'Iran, ils n'auront rien du tout en commun...

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Ouaip. Faudrait autoriser les statistiques ethniques. Et l je te donne un ressenti, mais je pense que le patron musulman d'origine algrienne sera pas meilleur que les autres.


Voil ! On y arrive ! Le racisme, la discrimination ne sont pas lapanage des franais, blancs, catholiques, ... Il se trouve qu'en France, le nombre fait qu'il y a plus de chance de tomber sur une franais, blanc, catholique (pas forcment pratiquant) qui va privilgier, les franais, blancs, catholiques. C'est peut-tre con, mais c'est humain ! C'est pas du mchant racisme, de la vilaine discrimination, c'est juste de l'humain !
Comme certains vont privilgis ceux sortis de la mme cole qu'eux, ou qui sont de la mme rgion, du mme dpartement, de la mme ville, ... 




> Mais je comprend tout  fait, et franchement si le poste ne permet pas le port du voile et qu'elle le savait  l'embauche, pour moi elle est tout  fait licenciable et ce n'est pas une question de islamophobie ou autre truc en -phobie.


Tout  fait, mais, dans le climat actuel, du  cette victimisation des musulmans, qui osera prendre le risque de la licencier ? Du coup, beaucoup hsiteront avant de l'embaucher...




> Ensuite c'est un problme qui est ultra-rcent (et rare) alors que les discriminations  l'embauche ne le sont pas, donc vouloir se cacher derrire a... c'est un argument spcieux.


Pas spcieux ! En fait, tout le mal vient des associations bienpensantes (pour faire plaisir  Zirak  ::zoubi:: ) comme "Touche pas  mon pote" qui  force de vouloir protger, ont dress des murs, l o ils voulaient combattre des barrires.
C'est comme pour le problme du logement. A force de mettre des trucs pour protger les locataires, ben les loyers ont flamb, les propritaires sont devenus frileux et le march s'est restreint !

----------


## ManusDei

> Voil ! On y arrive ! Le racisme, la discrimination ne sont pas lapanage des franais, blancs, catholiques, ... Il se trouve qu'en France, le nombre fait qu'il y a plus de chance de tomber sur une franais, blanc, catholique (pas forcment pratiquant) qui va privilgier, les franais, blancs, catholiques. C'est peut-tre con, mais c'est humain ! C'est pas du mchant racisme, de la vilaine discrimination, c'est juste de l'humain !
> Comme certains vont privilgis ceux sortis de la mme cole qu'eux, ou qui sont de la mme rgion, du mme dpartement, de la mme ville, ...


Il me semble pas avoir dit que la discrimination tait le fait des blancs, juste que les arabes/maghrbins/kabyel taient discrimins. Le raccourci est rapide  faire (je sais que beaucoup le font), mais pas moi.

Et c'est pas parce que c'est humain que c'est pas vilain, ou que ce n'est pas un problme.

----------


## Grogro

> En fait c'est toi qui a occult une donne importante ds le dbut : 5% des sonds sont musulmans. Ce qui donne dj beaucoup moins d'importance aux chiffres suivant car 50% de 5%, a ne fait que 2.5%...
> 
> L tu emploies la stratgie classique du nabot ou de la blondinette patricide qui joue avec le sous-entendu et l'amalgame musulman = arabe... 50% des musulmans sont mchants ! Dit comme a, dans la tte des gens, a va tre 50% des arabes sont mchants (soyons honntes). Et donc tu instaures une psychose avec un non-dit ou une imprcision, c'est assez classique dans la manipulation des foules et la politique. A cela tu ajoutes l'effet de loupe des mdias et c'est jackpot.


On a extrapol  5,6% de la population franaise, ce qui est beaucoup moins que prvu. On sait aussi que les fondamentalistes inintgrables sont encore largement minoritaires : moins de 30% MAIS majoritaires chez les jeunes et c'est a qui est inquitant et tmoigne d'une profonde faillite de la socit franaise. Notre socit a su assimiler parfaitement les espagnols, juifs, italiens, pieds noirs, armniens, russes blancs, a russi  assimiler les premires vagues arabo-musulmane (contrairement aux anglais par ex), mais bute sur la seconde gnration qui n'est ni franaise, ni maghrbine, ni europenne, ni arabe mais compltement  part,  la fois de la France et du pays d'origine des parents, dans un status culturel trs prcaire et indcis. Se construire une identit relve de la gageure dans ces conditions, c'est pour a qu'ils sont si vulnrables aux salafistes. 

Un enseignement  en tirer : faire voler en clats le tabou sur les statistiques ethniques. Mine de rien, on vient de dmontrer que le grand remplacement est un fantasme, et que l'islam minus le salafisme est soluble dans la nation franaise. On montre que ce n'est pas une communaut, mais un ensemble de pratiques trs diffrentes (autant pour la gauche communautariste). On a besoin d'autre tudes, anthropologiques, dmographiques, avec le plus de granularit possible. Parce qu'il reste une hantise identitaire  tudier : la dmographie. 

A voir les ractions des politiques et des ditocrates. En voil une : http://www.slate.fr/story/123677/isl...st-fracassante

----------


## TallyHo

> *Notre socit a su assimiler parfaitement* les espagnols, juifs, italiens, pieds noirs, armniens, russes blancs, a russi  assimiler *les premires vagues arabo-musulmane* (contrairement aux anglais par ex), mais bute sur la seconde gnration qui n'est ni franaise, ni maghrbine, ni europenne, ni arabe mais compltement  part,  la fois de la France et du pays d'origine des parents, dans un status culturel trs prcaire et indcis.


C'est l o je ne suis pas d'accord... On ne les a pas assimil, on a juste fait en sorte qu'ils vivent avec nous avec le moins de problme possible, comprendre qu'on les a park dans des baraques... Si l'assimilation tait un succs, il n'y aurait pas ce rejet de La France dans les jeunes gnrations issues de cette immigration arabo-musulmane.

Et si tu ajoutes le contentieux de dpart pour l'Algrie, a ajoute au ressentiment mme chez les arabes qui taient pour La France car un dracinement comme ils l'ont vcu, c'est dur  vivre. Mme ressentiment d'ailleurs chez les franais qui n'ont pas spcialement vu d'un bon oeil leur arrive.

Pour les autres nationalits, ce n'est pas tout  fait la mme chose, il n'y a pas une histoire aussi charge, il y a des similitudes latines et religieuses, etc... De plus, on est "habitu"  eux car il y a eu une mixit depuis des lustres entre les pays frontaliers et nous. Exemple avec la Catalogne o tu as pas mal de descendance espagnole. La mme en Alsace, dans le Nord, etc... avec leurs pays voisins.

Donc je ne pense pas que toutes les assimilations soient comparables et qu'on puisse appliquer un modle d'assimilation unique.

----------


## ManusDei

Et pour ces autres nationalits, ils sont blancs donc c'est plus facile de ne pas voir le ct "tranger".

----------


## Ryu2000

> Et pour ces autres nationalits, ils sont blancs donc c'est plus facile de ne pas voir le ct "tranger".


J'ai l'impression que le racisme anti chinois ou anti vietnamien nexiste quasiment pas compar au racisme anti maghrbin (qui est trs faible en France).
Peut tre que les asiatiques sont plus fort pour trouver du boulot, a doit jouer.

Et les associations anti raciste ont russi  faire croire que la France est responsable de l'esclavage aux africains.
Du coup beaucoup d'africains pensent que la France a une dette envers l'Afrique.
Les associations anti raciste ne sont pas encore all voir les vietnamiens pour crer une haine anti France  cause de la guerre d'Indochine.

----------


## Grogro

Le racisme c'est pas qu'une histoire de haine, rejet, ou peur de l'autre. C'est aussi une affaire de prjugs.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Le racisme c'est pas qu'une histoire de haine, rejet, ou peur de l'autre. C'est aussi une affaire de prjugs.


Pourquoi les prjugs contre les Algriens sont moins sympa que les prjugs contre les vietnamiens ?

----------


## Zirak

> Pourquoi les prjugs contre les Algriens sont moins sympa que les prjugs contre les vietnamiens ?


Je ne sais pas si "manger du chien", "avoir un petit sexe" et le fait que l'on considre que tous les asiatiques sont chinois, puisse tre qualifi de "prjugs sympa".  ::mouarf:: 


C'est (quitte a rester dans les prjugs) car les asiatiques sont considrs comme trs discrets et travailleurs, alors que les arabes ne sont que des feignants, voleurs, venant nous ruiner en nous pompant tout l'argent de l'Etat via les aides sociales ! 

Et en plus, ils veulent nous obliger  manger hallal, et  porter des burkinis, les salauds !  ::aie::

----------


## Ryu2000

> les asiatiques (...) alors que les arabes


J'ai envie d'tre chiant et de rappeler qu'il n'y a aucun lien entre le continent africain et les arabes.
Certains pays parlent la langue arabe, certains pays font partie de la Ligue Arabe, mais les africains ne sont pas arabes.

Il me semble qu'Arabe c'est plus Oriental (mais l'Iran c'est pas Arabe c'est Perse).

----------


## Zirak

> J'ai envie d'tre chiant et de rappeler qu'il n'y a aucun lien entre le continent africain et les arabes.
> Certains pays parlent la langue arabe, certains pays font partie de la Ligue Arabe, mais les africains ne sont pas arabes.
> 
> Il me semble qu'Arabe c'est plus Oriental (mais l'Iran c'est pas Arabe c'est Perse).



Effectivement, t'es chiant  ::D: 

Les arabes et les maghrbins, c'est comme les vietnamiens et les chinois, ils se ressemblent tous, c'est blanc bonnet et bonnet blanc ! 


En fait c'est cool les prjugs, on peut dire pleins de conneries, on se croirait Trolldi !

----------


## Grogro

> J'ai envie d'tre chiant et de rappeler qu'il n'y a aucun lien entre le continent africain et les arabes.
> Certains pays parlent la langue arabe, certains pays font partie de la Ligue Arabe, mais les africains ne sont pas arabes.
> 
> Il me semble qu'Arabe c'est plus Oriental (mais l'Iran c'est pas Arabe c'est Perse).


La plupart se considrent eux-mmes comme arabes, parce que c'est leur langue mme s'ils n'ont pas du tout la mme culture que des jordaniens ou des kowetiens. J'en connais quelques-uns qui se dfinissent comme berbres et voient les arabes comme des envahisseurs, mais c'est rare. Bizarrement, souvent ils ont aussi une dent contre l'islam et se dfinissent ouvertement comme mcrants. J'en ai mme connu un qui allait provoquer les islamistes dans leurs mosques  4 plombes du mat', avec une bouteille d'alcool et 3 grammes, en pleine guerre civile algrienne.  ::aie::

----------


## TallyHo

> La plupart se considrent eux-mmes comme arabes


Va demander un th  la menthe chez un turque ou va dire un iranien que c'est un arabe... Tu vas voir comment tu vas tre reu  ::mouarf:: 

Pour la langue, il y a plusieurs dialectes et mme certains qui ne se comprennent pas entre eux malgr que la "base" et les sonorits soient les mmes. Non je t'assure, il y a bien des diffrences et ils ne se considrent pas simplement comme arabe  ::):

----------


## MABROUKI

bonjour




> TallyHo
> Donc je ne pense pas que toutes les assimilations soient comparables et qu'on puisse appliquer un modle d'assimilation unique.


Exact ...
Les immigrs de 2eme  gnration sont de nationalit franais mais s'ils ne sont pas intgrs ,ils ne sont pas non plus r-intgrables dans leur pays d'origine ...
Ils sont donc si l'on peut dire des trangers chez eux ...
Les trangers chez eux  c'est trs mauvais...
L'immigration maghrbine se caractrise en plus par des vagues importantes en nombre d'arrivants ..
Si la quantit d'arrivants  dpasse la capacit  intgrer de la socit d'accueil, celle-ci se transformer en capacit  rejeter !!! 




> Grogro
> Le racisme c'est pas qu'une histoire de haine, rejet, ou peur de l'autre. C'est aussi une affaire de prjugs


Les prjuges sur les arabes  ont leur origine  dans la colonisation car vu le nombre d'arabes et l'enjeu capitaliste ,il ne fallait surtout pas parler d'intgration ni d'assimilation  ...
En plus les prjuges ont la vie dure et il faut des gnrations entires pour les oublier...




> ManusDei
> Et pour ces autres nationalits, ils sont blancs donc c'est plus facile de ne pas voir le ct "tranger".


Ce n'est pas tellement la couleur de peau qui pose problme , c'est plutt la culture orientale des arabes... 
L'exemple des grecs, albanais, bosniaques ,quoique europens par le sol et blanc comme le lait ,le dmontre amplement ..
Un grec est un blanc un peu bizarre, de mme pour les russes ...

----------


## clairetj

Puisque le dbat va dans le sens de la question: "la place des religions dans la socit actuelle", une petite info en plus trouv ce matin. Libre  vous d'interprter les donnes indiqus, je sais que certaines personnes n'aiment pas trop les mdias "main-stream" donc je pense que peut-tre la source de l'information ne plaira peut-tre pas.

A la lecture du texte, et sur les exemples cits, on voit trs clairement qu'une religion (plus que les autres) est pointe du doigt (enfin c'est ce que je comprends) donc pour viter toute polmique, je tiens  prciser que je ne donne pas cette information pour stigmatiser une religion en particulier, mais juste pour apporter une nouvelle information qui, peut-tre, apportera une suite dans le dbat ou ouvrira un nouveau volet du dbat

----------


## ManusDei

Je vais interprter alors  ::): 

C'est pas incompatible avec ce qu'on a mis plus haut, dans le document de l'Institut Montaigne l'auteur prcise bien que l'attachement religieux est au final moins un attachement religieux qu'un rejet de la Rpublique Franaise. Et l o la rponse simple est "bah dgage" il me semble qu'il faut prendre le temps de voir d'o vient ce rejet pour traiter le problme  la base (pourquoi ce rejet et que faire pour qu'ils adhrent  la RF ?).

Parce que ces gens sont franais, ce pays est le leur autant que le mien donc on ne peut pas les mettre dehors, donc si on prend pas le temps de voir comment rgler le problme autrement qu' grands coups de tonfa on aura dans le futur une socit bien plus fracture qu'elle ne l'est aujourd'hui.

----------


## Bousk

> J'ai l'impression que le racisme anti chinois ou anti vietnamien nexiste quasiment pas compar au racisme anti maghrbin (qui est trs faible en France).
> Peut tre que les asiatiques sont plus fort pour trouver du boulot, a doit jouer.


Il existe, je vois passer de plus en plus de campagnes de sensibilisation sur a. Il est encore trs (trop) discret par contre.
A-t-on des associations pour a ? En face entre les LICRA et autres, y'a du monde pour aboyer et prendre toute la place.
Perso je l'explique parce que : combien de faits divers impliquant un asiatique ? combien impliquant un maghrbin ?
L'asiatique dans l'inconscient collectif est vu comme le gentil travailleur, qui n'est pas prompt  rpondre violemment; l'image clich des (vieux mais pas que) films.
Combien de frres Karouachi (c'est l'orthographe ?) ? Combien de frres Tang ? (j'en connais 1 seul, et c'est un magasin plutt sympa  ::mrgreen::  ) - et allez pour contenter tout le monde, combien de Breivik ? (l l'orthographe j'ai un gros doute mais vous voyez de qui il s'agit)
Plus toute la discrimination positive parce qu'on a t colonisateurs y'a XXX annes, etc. et _rcemment_, guerre d'algrie & cie.
Pourtant les asiatiques sont aussi trs communautaires, ils ont _leur_ quartier  Paris - et dans toute grande ville -, etc.

Et surtout, politiquement a doit pas tre porteur de protger les asiatiques peut-tre  ::roll::

----------


## Zirak

> Et surtout, politiquement a doit pas tre porteur de protger les asiatiques peut-tre


En mme temps, je pense que dans l'inconscient populaire, ils n'ont pas besoin d'tre protgs, dj car ils ont l'image de plus en plus forte qu'ils sont en train de devenir la 1re puissance mondiale dans pas mal de domaines (car je le rappelle, tous les asiatiques sont chinois  ::D: ), qu'ils sont en train de tout racheter dans pas mal de pays (mais un poil plus discrtement que le Qatar ou autres), qu'ils sont trs communautaires (idem, on ne compte plus le nombre de reportages sur des Chinois qui montent des bizness sur Paris, qui leurs rapportent pas mal, et qui embauchent leurs potes ou envoient l'argent au pays, comme pas mal d'immigrs de n'importe quel pays), et qu'ils ont tendances  s'aider entre-eux, etc etc

Et puis mme dans la rue, pas besoin de les protger puisqu'ils se dfendront  coups de Kung-Fu ! 


Mme si tout ceci est un ramassis de clichs, je pense qu'ils sont suffisamment forts et ancrs pour que les gens se disent qu'ils n'ont pas vraiment besoin de protection.


Et puis surtout, c'est beaucoup moins polmique et cela ne fait presque pas de buzz de taper sur les asiatiques, du coup a n'intresse pas grand monde, ce qui expliquerait galement un moins grand besoin de protection. Du coup, il n'y a pas forcment eu de cration d'association de dfense, ce qui fait que le peu de cas qui passent, on en entend jamais parler. Comme on l'a dj dit plusieurs fois ici, le martelage par les journaux / reportages et autres, qui font une fixette sur les maghrbins, a joue normment sur le ressenti de la population,  force qu'on te pointe toujours le mme bouc missaire, tu finis par croire qu'il est vraiment coupable.

----------


## ManusDei

> ...


J'ai pas de connaissances particulires sur le racisme anti-asiatique en France (j'ai pas vu de tests particuliers, donc a reste dans les ressentis perso).

Mais dans le discours public et politique, a ne dpasse rarement (jamais ?) les clichs, voire le sujet est totalement ignor.
Je ne crois pas avoir entendu de discours politique demandant  renvoyer les niakou chez eux, leur disant que la France "tu l'aimes ou tu la quittes", ou autre du mme genre.

Si on prend Jean-Vincent Plac, malgr toutes les critiques qui lui sont faites (sur son arrivisme, son opportunisme, ses amendes non payes) il me semble pas avoir vu des commentaires demandant  le renvoyer dans son pays. Idem sur Fleur Pellerin, mme si elle n'a pas de casserole de ce genre aux fesses (que je sache).

Edit : Alors que Fleur Pellerin n'est pas franaise par le droit du sol ou le droit du sang, elle est ne Corenne et a t adopte par un couple de franais.

----------


## Grogro

Pas difficile, les associations prtendument "anti-racistes" institutionnelles (et ultra subventionnes) ne fonctionnent que par clientlisme, et n'ont merg sous Mitterrand que pour diviser pour mieux rgner. Donc seul le racisme de l'horrible europen blanc mle htrosexuel et cisgenre contre les gentils musulmans-la-religion-de-la-paix les intresse, et toutes les autres formes de racisme sont taboues. La drive a t lente et progressive, mais le ver tait dans le fruit ds le dpart.

----------


## TallyHo

> Et surtout, politiquement a doit pas tre porteur de protger les asiatiques peut-tre


Si tu regardes du ct politique alors c'est plus porteur de courtiser les africains. Parce que les origines africaines sont plus nombreuses que les origines asiatiques chez nous, parce que on a une histoire commune, parce que c'est l-bas que les politiciens franais vont chercher leurs chques de campagne...




> Pas difficile, les associations prtendument "anti-racistes" institutionnelles (et ultra subventionnes) ne fonctionnent que par clientlisme, et n'ont merg sous Mitterrand que pour diviser pour mieux rgner.


Exact, les grandes associations antiracistes sont une escroquerie politique. Par contre, le clientlisme est aussi pour les juifs mais pour d'autres raisons.

Sinon tant qu'on parle de politique et racisme, je vais dire quelque chose sans arrire-pense idologique car je n'ai pas spcialement de parti et je trouve ce clivage gauche-droite compltement dpass, mais... SVP... Ne votez pas Sarko ou Lepen. Ce n'est pas des gens comme a qu'il faut en ce moment, des gens qui stigmatisent, jouent sur les amalgames et jettent de l'huile sur le feu. Si vous ne voulez pas de "guerre civile" en France, ne votez pas pour eux... Car nous avons les plus fortes communauts musulmanes et juives en France et si les divisions continuent, on ne sait pas comment peuvent dgnrer les conflits communautaires.

----------


## Jon Shannow

Juste une truc, puisqu'on en parle. Si vous allez vivre en Chine, vous serez ce que c'est le racisme anti-franais.  ::aie::

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Parce que ces gens sont franais, ce pays est le leur autant que le mien donc on ne peut pas les mettre dehors, donc si on prend pas le temps de voir comment rgler le problme autrement qu' grands coups de tonfa on aura dans le futur une socit bien plus fracture qu'elle ne l'est aujourd'hui.


On en revient au dbat sur l'identit nationale, que la gauche ne veut et que la droite ne sait pas faire. Avec la question : "Qu'est-ce qu'tre franais ?"
Si tre franais, c'est juste "tre n sur le territoire franais", alors ou, ces gens sont franais. Mais, si tre franais, c'est adhrer aux valeurs de la France, alors, ce n'est plus du tout la mme chose, et ces personnes qui considrent que les principes religieux sont au-dessus des principes de la Rpublique, n'ont rien de franais !

----------


## BenoitM

> Mais, si tre franais, c'est adhrer aux valeurs de la France


Et c'est quoi les valeurs de la France?

Les manifestants contre le mariage homosexuel sont-ils des Franais?
Ceux qui sont contre l'euthanasie sont-ils des Franais?
Christine Boutin est-elle Franaise?
le FN c'est Franais?  ::): 

Je pense que c'est surtout un terme indfinissable qui se limite  un bout de papier

Et si tu arrives  dfinir les valeurs de la France, vu que ces valeurs n'taient pas les mme il y a 1 sicle, ne seront surement pas les mme le sicle prochain...
Donc tre Franais c'est juste valable pour les gens de notre poque?

----------


## yildiz-online

> "Qu'est-ce qu'tre franais ?"


Je pense que les franais soit n'en savent rien, soit prennent ce qui les arrange quand a les arrange, lors de l'attentat contre charlie hebdo, il y a eu une vague de soulvement, pas tant contre l'attentat visant des personnes physiques, mais plutt contre la libert d'expression qui s'est leve en symbole de la Rpublique, aller contre la libert d'expression c'tait contre la valeurs les plus fondamentales de la France...

D'accord, mais pourquoi alors toutes ces indignations pour les publications lors du tremblement de terre en Italie, o d'un coup, la libert d'expression a pris beaucoup moins d'importance, n'est ce plus une valeur fondamentale et immuable de la Rpublique?

----------


## Grogro

> Juste une truc, puisqu'on en parle. Si vous allez vivre en Chine, vous serez ce que c'est le racisme anti-franais.


Ou aller travailler en Suisse. On dit que si tu veux savoir comment un arabe se sent en France, soit un franais en Suisse.  ::aie::

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Et c'est quoi les valeurs de la France?


Mettre les valeurs de ta religion au-dessus de celle de la France, ce n'est pas tre Franais.



> Les manifestants contre le mariage homosexuel sont-ils des Franais?


Si t'interdit les manifestations, l, c'est anti-franais !  ::mouarf:: 



> Ceux qui sont contre l'euthanasie sont-ils des Franais?


Je crois que l'euthanasie est illgale en France, non ? Ou pour le moins encadr. 



> Christine Boutin est-elle Franaise?


J'suis pas sr qu'elle soit Terrienne, alors Franaise...  ::ptdr:: 



> le FN c'est Franais?


Ben, oui. Je ne vois pas ce qui pourrait faire dire le contraire ! 



> Je pense que c'est surtout un terme indfinissable qui se limite  un bout de papier


Pas du tout ! C'est trs dfinissable au contraire, et parfaitement dfini !



> Et si tu arrives  dfinir les valeurs de la France, vu que ces valeurs n'taient pas les mme il y a 1 sicle, ne seront surement pas les mme le sicle prochain...
> Donc tre Franais c'est juste valable pour les gens de notre poque?


Ha ! Alors, du fait que ce soit volutif, ce n'est pas applicable ? Evidemment, dans ce contexte, la religion est plus adapte que la Rpublique !  ::roll::

----------


## Ryu2000

L'image de la France  l'international a dgringol.
Avant la France rayonnait sur le monde.
On tait respect partout.
On avait une vraie politique trangre.

La France c'tait cool, c'est la fille ane de l'glise, c'est un pays universel qui accepte des gens de tout horizon  partir du moment ou ils adhrent au projet franais.
Niveau littrature, science, musique, cinma, philosophie, art, posie c'est le top.

Il y avait des lgendes comme Cline, George Sand, Ren Descartes, Victor Hugo, Marie Curie, Louis Pasteur, Gustave Courbet, Henri Poincar, etc.
Le cinma a t invent par les frres lumires.
Aujourd'hui on rayonne toujours avec la French House (French Touch en gnral), d'ailleurs Mr Oizo sort un album en fin du mois, Justice en sort un en Automne.

Nos histoires sont super cool, genre une pauvre petite paysanne comme Jeanne d'Arc qui boute les anglais hors de France, c'est super styl comme rcit.

La dernire fois qu'on a eu un peu la classe, c'est quand Chirac a refus d'envoyer l'arme franais en Iraq.
C'tait beau, a faisait un peu "Fuck the USA" et a  l'international c'est toujours positif.

Aprs Sarkozy et Hollande on toujours suivi les ordres des USA...  ::(: 
D'ailleurs Sarkozy  fait entrer la France dans l'OTAN  ::pleure::

----------


## BenoitM

> Mettre les valeurs de ta religion au-dessus de celle de la France, ce n'est pas tre Franais.
> ...


Christine Boutin et plusieurs personnes me semble mettre le catholisme avant celle de la France, ou entk que les valeurs de la France sont celle du catholisime.

Vu le temps que vous avez mis pour adopter le mariage pour tous et les remous que ca a fait , je ne suis pas sur que les Franais mettent les valeurs de la France avant celle de la religion.





> Je crois que l'euthanasie est illgale en France, non ?


Elle est illgale  cause de fondement religieux car les religions sont contre.
Donc la France n'est pas Franaise!

----------


## Zirak

> Mettre les valeurs de ta religion au-dessus de celle de la France, ce n'est pas tre Franais.


Et pourtant, tous les X messages, tu nous rpte que la religion chrtienne fait partit de notre histoire, qu'il en faut pas supprimer les jours fris bass sur les ftes de celle-ci, que ceci, que cela, que a fait parti de notre identit mais tout a, c'est faire passer la religion avant les valeurs de la France, puisque la France est laque... 

Donc soit on est effectivement laque, et donc on traite tous les religions pareil, soit on admet que mme si elle est spare de l'tat, la religion catholique tient encore une place importante dans notre identit, et qu'on a quand mme tendance  privilgier celle-ci et donc que nous ne sommes pas si laque que a, c'est juste que "officiellement", on n'a plus de religion d'tat. 

Mais tu ne peux pas venir nous dire qu'il ne faut pas toucher  tel ou tel symbole catho car c'est notre identit, et en mme temps venir nous dire qu'on est un pays laque qui traite tout le monde pareil. Enfin perso, je trouve cela trs contradictoire...

----------


## Grogro

tre franais, c'est une culture, une langue, des principes politiques, un mode de vie et une scularisation trs pousse. C'est aussi une idologie universaliste. On a une volont de convertir le plus de monde possible, un peu comme les ricains. C'est pour a que le multiculturalisme est une aberration en France, et que le communautarisme est aussi mal vu, parce que le communautarisme est peru comme une volont de scession et de rejet. C'est aussi au nom de cet universalisme qu'on a voulu faire des africains et des indochinois des franais. L'enfer est pav de bonnes intentions, on (la gauche rpublicaine du XIXme sicle dont est issue la gauche et la droite classiques moderne) a voulu "leur plus grand bien" au nom d'un paternalisme bien dgueulasse. Mais c'est aussi grce  cet universalisme que l'identit franaise est fondamentalement a-raciale (contrairement  la mystique du sang  l'allemande), et qu'on a pu assimiler des peuples aussi diffrents que des corses, des bretons, des basques, des alsaciens, polynsiens, antillais. Et personne ne conteste leur francit puisqu'ils parlent, vivent et pensent franais. Cette dynamique s'est faite au dtriment des cultures locales, jusqu'aux annes 70. 
"Nos anctres les gaulois", c'est une mtaphore culturelle. C'est fait pour illustrer un rcit commun centrifuge, qui s'tend par cercles au fil des sicles. Sarkozy l'emploie pour sucer le FN en faisant une rfrence contre-nature et trs hypocrite au droit du sang (sans jamais avoir  en prononcer le mot), la classe jacassante le dfonce parce qu'enseigner l'Histoire, ou mme la simple ide d'une culture commune est devenue taboue. Il faut que nous soyons indiffrenciables et jetables.

Les appels au droit du sang vs droit du sol sont totalement trangers  la culture franaise. Un dtail ironique assez cocasse : la France s'est construite par le droit du sol, ds la royaut, le monde arabo-musulman jure par le droit du sang. Principe que nos faf invoque pour viser prcisment... les populations musulmanes. History is a bitch.  ::aie::

----------


## Ryu2000

Si une partie des franais ne sont pas pour le mariage pour tous, a n'a rien a voir avec la religion. (tous les curs disent qu'ils sont prt  clbrer des unions entre personnes du mme sexe, mme si le Vatican n'est pas encore super chaud)
Si l'euthanasie n'est pas lgal en France ce n'est pas  cause de la religion.

Ouvrez les yeux un peu, les catholiques n'ont aucun pouvoir en France, ce sont des victimes, ils sont la cible dnormment d'attaque alors qu'ils sont extrmement faible...
Des mdias comme Charlie Hebdo on toujours fais des unes anti catholique et anti islam et les catholiques n'ont jamais rien fait...
Je parle du Charlie Hebdo tout pourri d'aujourd'hui, pas du vrai Charlie Hebdo de Choron.

S'en prendre  une religion quand elle a du pouvoir c'est cool.
S'en prendre  une religion quand elle n'a plus aucun pouvoir, c'est inutile.

----------


## BenoitM

> tre franais, c'est une culture, une langue, des principes politiques, un mode de vie et une scularisation trs pousse. C'est aussi une idologie universaliste.


Il me semble que je suis Franais alors, les suisses doivent l'tre aussi, et les qubcois aussi.




> Si une partie des franais ne sont pas pour le mariage pour tous, a n'a rien a voir avec la religion. (tous les curs disent qu'ils sont prt  clbrer des unions entre personnes du mme sexe, mme si le Vatican n'est pas encore super chaud)


Je dois pas avoir entendu les mme curs et le mme pape que toi  :;): 




> Si une partie des franais ne sont pas pour le mariage pour tous, a n'a rien a voir avec la religion. (tous les curs disent qu'ils sont prt  clbrer des unions entre personnes du mme sexe, mme si le Vatican n'est pas encore super chaud)
> Si l'euthanasie n'est pas lgal en France ce n'est pas  cause de la religion.


Et c'est pour quelle raison alors?
Et en quoi ses raisons sont acceptable pour une France dite lac?

----------


## Zirak

> Ouvrez les yeux un peu, les catholiques n'ont aucun pouvoir en France, ce sont des victimes, ils sont la cible dnormment d'attaque alors qu'ils sont extrmement faible...
> Des mdias comme Charlie Hebdo on toujours fais des unes anti catholique et anti islam et les catholiques n'ont jamais rien fait...
> Je parle du Charlie Hebdo tout pourri d'aujourd'hui, pas du vrai Charlie Hebdo de Choron.
> 
> S'en prendre  une religion quand elle a du pouvoir c'est cool.
> S'en prendre  une religion quand elle n'a plus aucun pouvoir, c'est inutile.


Ce qui montre bien qu'encore une fois, tu parles un peu sans savoir, justement Charlie Hebdo a toujours tap sur les cathos, mme du temps de Choron, c'tait mme pire  cette poque, puisqu'il n'y avait pas toutes ces histoires sur l'islam et les terroristes, du coup Charlie Hebdo tapait surtout sur les cathos, qui n'avait dj plus de pouvoir...

Y'a pas eu besoin d'attendre Val et la nouvelle mouture pour a.


Quand au fait d'avoir du pouvoir ou non, cela n'a rien  voir, la loi sur la lacit date de 1905, Charlie Hebdo des annes 70, du coup, si on suis ta logique, mme  l'poque de Choron (ou mme pour Hara-Kiri encore avant), c'tait dgueulasse de la part de Charlie Hebdo de taper sur les cathos. 

Et puis ayant du pouvoir ou non, cela n'empche pas les reprsentants religieux de dire ou de faire des conneries, et je ne vois pas pourquoi on ne devrait / pourrait pas les dnoncer  travers une satyre ?

----------


## BenoitM

Et autre question pour ce qui est d'tre Franais.

Lors des colonies les populations taient Franaise? 
Les Habitants d'outre mers sont Franais?

----------


## Ryu2000

Ok Chroron et son quipe s'en prenaient trop au catholicisme, mais c'tait quand mme bien ce qu'ils faisaient.
C'tait drle, ils attaquaient tout le monde et avaient du talent.

Le nouveau Charlie Hebdo est nul  chier.
Personne l'achte il survit grce aux subventions.
C'est qu'une bande de connards qui crer de l'islamophobie. (il y a des communauts beaucoup trop cibl et d'autres pas assez...)
Les gars ont quand mme russi  virer Sin, alors qu'il n'est absolument pas subversif...

C'est toujours plus fun de s'en prendre  ceux qui ont du pouvoir.
Je vois pas le principe de s'en prendre  des faibles...
S'en prendre aux catholiques c'est trop facile, ils sont stigmatiss tous les jours...

Si le peuple n'est pas particulirement fan du mariage pour tous, c'est que a va contre le principe mme de mariage, normalement c'est l'assemblage de 2 objets opposs.
Un mariage c'est quand tu vas fonder une famille.
Un couple du mme sexe ne peut pas procrer.

Il n'y a pas besoin de faire partie d'une religion pour trouver que le pacs c'tait assez (+ dhtrosexuel se pacsent).
De toute faon peu de couple homosexuels souhaitent se marier, donc a ne change pas grand chose au final...
Avant les homosexuels taient fier d'tre diffrents.

----------


## BenoitM

> Un mariage c'est quand tu vas fonder une famille.
> Un couple du mme sexe ne peut pas procrer.
> 
> Il n'y a pas besoin de faire partie d'une religion pour trouver que le pacs c'tait assez (+ dhtrosexuel se pacsent).
> Avant les homosexuels taient fier d'tre diffrents.


Ah donc ceux qui ne veulent pas d'enfant/ sont strile ne peuvent pas se marier? A la base le mariage c'est surtout pour transfrer la richesse, faire des alliances...
Maintenant on fait des mariages pour des droits et montrer l'amour qu'on porte  l'autre.

Les homosexuelles peuvent adopt et donc fonder une famille. Un couple de lesbienne peut faire une insmination (artificielle ou non).




> De toute faon peu de couple homosexuels souhaitent se marier, donc a ne change pas grand chose au final...


Il n'y aurait mme qu'un, je ne vois pas au nom de quoi on pourrait leur interdire!




> Avant les homosexuels taient fier d'tre diffrents.


C'est quoi cette remarque d'homophobe  deux balles?
Tu es sur d'tre Franais toi???
Tu vas me dire que vous n'avez pas dit que l'Homophobie n'tait pas une valeur du bon franais.


ps: je vais viter le dbat sur les religions, un seul dbat est suffisant  :;):

----------


## Grogro

> Il me semble que je suis Franais alors, les suisses doivent l'tre aussi, et les qubcois aussi.


C'est justement toute lambigut de notre universalisme.  :;): 




> Et c'est pour quelle raison alors?
> Et en quoi ses raisons sont acceptable pour une France dite lac?


Pour des raisons d'thique assez videntes, qui rentrent en conflit avec d'autres raisons d'thiques toutes aussi videntes. Ce sont des dilemme moraux et des conflits de valeurs pas du tout vident  trancher, c'est pareil pour l'avortement : pour trancher entre le respect de la vie ds la conception et le droit  disposer de son propre corps (les formulations anglo-saxonnes pro-life et pro-choice sont trs bien trouves), il faut fixer un cadre  l'avance. Ce n'est pas pour rien si ce sont des choix de socit si difficiles  trancher. Il n'y a qu' voir ce qui se passe en Espagne ou en Pologne.

----------


## TallyHo

> Donc soit on est effectivement laque, et donc on traite tous les religions pareil, soit on admet que mme si elle est spare de l'tat, la religion catholique tient encore une place importante dans notre identit, et qu'on a quand mme tendance  privilgier celle-ci et donc que nous ne sommes pas si laque que a, c'est juste que "officiellement", on n'a plus de religion d'tat.


Je t'ai mis +1 car a me fait bizarre de voir ces phrases vu que je me suis fait pourrir par la fine quipe sur l'autre post en disant  peu prs la mme chose... Pour continuer l-dessus : la lacit ne serait-elle pas le problme en fin de compte ? Une socit a volue, les gens n'en veulent peut-tre plus ou ils en ont jamais vraiment voulu. Dans ce cas, peut tre que de remettre une religion d'tat avec une libert de culte pourrait rsoudre le truc. Tout le monde pourrait pratiquer sa religion, avoir des salles pour le faire mais on aurait quand mme une religion d'tat pour mettre certaines limites. Par exemple, le burkini il n'y aurait mme pas eu  lgifrer. Le voile  l'cole non plus. Etc...

----------


## virginieh

> Et autre question pour ce qui est d'tre Franais.
> 
> Lors des colonies les populations taient Franaise? 
> Les Habitants d'outre mers sont Franais?


D'aprs moi, oui et oui, pour les colonies, on se rappelait trs bien qu'ils l'taient pendant les 2 guerres mondiales (et mme les autres avant aussi quand ils taient proches). Et ceux qui vivent dans les DOM/TOM sont toujours franais.

----------


## BenoitM

> C'est justement toute lambigut de notre universalisme. 
> 
> 
> 
> Pour des raisons d'thique assez videntes, qui rentrent en conflit avec d'autres raisons d'thiques toutes aussi videntes. Ce sont des dilemme moraux et des conflits de valeurs pas du tout vident  trancher, c'est pareil pour l'avortement : pour trancher entre le respect de la vie ds la conception et le droit  disposer de son propre corps (les formulations anglo-saxonnes pro-life et pro-choice sont trs bien trouves), il faut fixer un cadre  l'avance. Ce n'est pas pour rien si ce sont des choix de socit si difficiles  trancher. Il n'y a qu' voir ce qui se passe en Espagne ou en Pologne.


L'avortement on peut encore juger.
L'euthanasie je ne vois rien. Ca ne concerne que le patient et le mdecin. (aprs faut des balises)
Le mariage homo, je ne vois rien, ca ne concerne personne d'autre que le couple

----------


## Grogro

> Avant les homosexuels taient fier d'tre diffrents.


C'est une volution socitale assez classique. Quand tu es accept dans les normes, tu n'as plus de raison d'tre fier d'tre diffrent. Quand tu t'embourgeoises tu ne cherches plus  choquer le bourgeois, tu veux juste qu'on te foute la paix. Avant 1981 l'homosexualit tait encore un dlit en France (je ne sais pas si a l'tait dans les faits ou juste dans la loi). Les communauts homosexuelles avaient donc constitu une contre-socit comme bien d'autres groupes culturels ou ethniques, avec une culture propre, des codes, une conscience, et une fiert de leur diffrence. Avec le temps, le processus de normalisation fait son uvre et induit une demande de reconnaissance (de conformisme diront certains) de la part de la socit au sens large, un peu comme une demande d'tre "visible sans tre visible", c'est  dire d'exister lgitimement au regard des normes de la socit sans pour autant tre au centre de tous les regards. Si le placard n'existe plus et que personne ne fait attention  ta diffrence, tre fier d'tre diffrent n'a plus de sens. La suite logique, c'est la demande d'accder aux institutions fondatrices de la socit : le mariage (historiquement fait pour la reproduction et la transmission, dont le rle social a t boulevers par la socit moderne), et la famille. Et l c'est un choix moral pas trivial du tout qui demande une LOURDE rflexion.

----------


## TallyHo

> Il n'y aurait mme qu'un, je ne vois pas au nom de quoi on pourrait leur interdire!


Le tort du mariage homo, c'est d'avoir repris le mot "mariage" et de l'avoir prsent comme une union homo. L encore, on est tomb dans la personnification du dbat si cher  nos politiques pour diviser les gens... Et ils sont tombs dans le panneau et bien comme il faut... Il suffisait de faire un pacte civil pour n'importe qui (ou largir et modifier le PACS  n'importe qui). Et quand je dis n'importe qui, c'est n'importe qui et mme deux meilleurs potes qui voudraient acheter une maison ensemble et qui veulent un contrat pour des raisons administratives. Par exemple, pouvoir lguer  qui il leur semble bon sans se faire matraquer par cette escroquerie de droits de succession... Aprs tout, on paye un bien, on a dj pay les taxes, on devrait pouvoir le donner  qui on veut sans rien payer.




> Tu vas me dire que vous n'avez pas dit que l'Homophobie n'tait pas une valeur du bon franais.


Ha... Ca faisait longtemps qu'on ne nous avait pas sorti un argument boitophobe... Donc tre contre le mariage homo, l'adoption et l'insmination, c'est homophobe ? Heureux d'apprendre que je le suis alors parce que je pense que l'homme se prend parfois pour dieu  vouloir aller contre nature. La logique de reproduction pour notre espce humaine, c'est un homme et une femme. Et, au nom de cette logique, je ne suis pas pour l'insmination et l'adoption.

Le plus drle dans tout a... J'ai des collgues et amis homos hommes et femmes avec qui j'en discute et avec le mme argument, a ne les meut pas plus que a, ils ne me disent pas que je suis homophobe... Ils entendent mon point de vue et c'est tout, a ne va pas empcher de nous faire une bouffe  ::):

----------


## Grogro

> Le tort du mariage homo, c'est d'avoir repris le mot "mariage" et de l'avoir prsent comme une union homo. L encore, on est tomb dans la personnification du dbat si cher  nos politiques pour diviser les gens... Et ils sont tombs dans le panneau et bien comme il faut... Il suffisait de faire un pacte civil pour n'importe qui (ou largir et modifier le PACS  n'importe qui). Et quand je dis n'importe qui, c'est n'importe qui et mme deux meilleurs potes qui voudraient acheter une maison ensemble et qui veulent un contrat pour des raisons administratives. Par exemple, pouvoir lguer  qui il leur semble bon sans se faire matraquer par cette escroquerie de droits de succession... Aprs tout, on paye un bien, on a dj pay les taxes, on devrait pouvoir le donner  qui on veut sans rien payer.


Justement, c'est le mot mariage qui leur tait important. C'est une question de symbole. Relis-mon dernier post, j'explique cette volont de rentrer dans le rang, et pourquoi c'est une demande forte. Parce que a signifie une intgration pleine et entire aux structures fondamentales de la socit.  :;): 

Ensuite il aurait suffit de dcorrler la question du mariage et la question de l'adoption (l'enfant est le tabou ultime de la socit), on aurait pas  ce point divis la socit franaise. Surtout en mentant aussi hontment au sujet de la marchandisation de la conception et de la gestation. Mais diviser pour mieux rgner, c'est aussi le but. Le sectarisme caricatural de boboland a aussi normment influ, et a radicalis l'opposition par ricochet, ce qui par effet boule de neige les a radicalis aussi. Principe de l'affrontement mimtique, encore une fois.

La demande de mariage par les lobbies LGBT est-elle lgitime : oui
Est-elle acceptable : tout dpend de la socit, de son volution, des modalits. Dfinir ce qu'est le mariage est un choix socital collectif qui doit tre mrement rflchi. Tu ne tranches pas verticalement, du haut vers le bas. Surtout pour une question *irrversible*.

----------


## BenoitM

> Le tort du mariage homo, c'est d'avoir repris le mot "mariage" et de l'avoir prsent comme une union homo. L encore, on est tomb dans la personnification du dbat si cher  nos politiques pour diviser les gens... Et ils sont tombs dans le panneau et bien comme il faut... Il suffisait de faire un pacte civil pour n'importe qui (ou largir et modifier le PACS  n'importe qui). Et quand je dis n'importe qui, c'est n'importe qui et mme deux meilleurs potes qui voudraient acheter une maison ensemble et qui veulent un contrat pour des raisons administratives. Par exemple, pouvoir lguer  qui il leur semble bon sans se faire matraquer par cette escroquerie de droits de succession... Aprs tout, on paye un bien, on a dj pay les taxes, on devrait pouvoir le donner  qui on veut sans rien payer.
> 
> 
> 
> Ha... Ca faisait longtemps qu'on ne nous avait pas sorti un argument boitophobe... Donc tre contre le mariage homo, l'adoption et l'insmination, c'est homophobe ? Heureux d'apprendre que je le suis alors parce que je pense que l'homme se prend parfois pour dieu  vouloir aller contre nature. La logique de reproduction pour notre espce humaine, c'est un homme et une femme. Et, au nom de cette logique, je ne suis pas pour l'insmination et l'adoption.
> 
> Le plus drle dans tout a... J'ai des collgues et amis homos hommes et femmes avec qui j'en discute et avec le mme argument, a ne les meut pas plus que a, ils ne me disent pas que je suis homophobe... Ils entendent mon point de vue et c'est tout, a ne va pas empcher de nous faire une bouffe


Ben en Belgique et aux Pays-Bas ont a ouvert le droit au mariage aux homosexuels sans problme il y a 15 ans sans problme et sans quasi division  :;): 
Donc tre contre le mariage homo est homophobe : oui
l'adoption : oui
insmination : non sauf si tu es pour l'insmination pour les couples striles.

Et tu as aussi un ami noir et un ami musulman?  ::): 

ps: 
Les homos ont les mme droits et problme que les htro alors soit tu ouvres le mariage aux homos, soit tu supprime le mariage aux htros.

----------


## TallyHo

Sauf que nous discutons de La France... Et oui j'ai des amis de diffrents bords qui sont heureusement plus nuancs que toi et avec qui on peut discuter intelligemment sans finir dans une boitophobe.

----------


## BenoitM

> Sauf que nous discutons de La France...


C'est vrai que vous avez oublier le nombrilisme dans les valeurs du Franais  ::roll:: 

Ben dsol quand tu as pas de vrai argument pour ne pas autoriser le mariage aux homosexuels je ne te cataloguerai plus dans les homophobes. Mais vu qu'il n'y en a pas ...
Les homos ont des enfants, fondent des familles, des couples htro se  marient sans faire d'enfants...
Donc ta seule justification ne fonctionne pas.
Donc le seul argument que tu as c'est "Parce que" et pour moi c'est pas une raison.

Et surtout qu'est ce que ca peut te faire que des homos se marient ou non???

Et la socit  fait voluer le terme mariage comme une preuve d'amour, et les homos peuvent s'aimer donc peuvent avoir l'envie de se marier.
Si c'est comme tu le dis rserver aux familles, les homos en font donc ils y on droit et il faut l'interdire aux  couple qui ne fondent pas de famille.


(ps: merci grogro, je ne tombais plus sur le terme chauvin  ::): )

----------


## Grogro

Nombrilisme est mme un doux euphmisme. Mais bon, comme le chauvinisme, le got du dbat, et l'art de la contestation, a fait partie de notre ADN.  ::mrgreen::

----------


## TallyHo

> C'est vrai que vous avez oublier le nombrilisme dans les valeurs du Franais


C'est surtout que le sujet au dpart s'intresse  l'Islam *en France* et je ne sais pas qui a dvi sur le mariage homo.




> Ben dsol quand tu as pas de vrai argument pour ne pas autoriser le mariage aux homosexuels je ne te cataloguerai plus dans les homophobes. Mais vu qu'il n'y en a pas ...
> *Les homos ont des enfants*, fondent des familles


Je te donnerais les miens quand tu m'expliqueras comment cela est faisable naturellement. Car mon argument est bien celui-ci, la nature. Cela tant dit, j'ai exactement la mme rflexion pour l'homme augment. Bon aprs que tu me catalogues homophobe, franchement je m'en contrefous d'une force que tu ne peux pas imaginer. Du moment que j'arrive  en discuter intelligemment avec les homos en restant en bons termes, a me va.

----------


## BenoitM

> C'est surtout que le sujet au dpart s'intresse  l'Islam *en France* et je ne sais pas qui a dvi sur le mariage homo.


Le sujet a dvi sur la notion  d'tre Franais  ::): 




> Je te donnerais les miens quand tu m'expliqueras comment cela est faisable naturellement. Car mon argument est bien celui-ci, la nature. Cela tant dit, j'ai exactement la mme rflexion pour l'homme augment. Bon aprs que tu me catalogues homophobe, franchement je m'en contrefous d'une force que tu ne peux pas imaginer. Du moment que j'arrive  en discuter intelligemment avec les homos en restant en bons termes, a me va.


Elle prend un monsieur qui mets son zizi en elle et parfois par magie 9 mois plus tard elle a un enfant. 
Tu n'es pas obliger de vivre avec quelqu'un pour tomber enceinte. Tu peux avoir eu des enfants d'un couple prcdent (oui oui la sexualit ca peut aussi voluer)  
Et je le rpte le *mariage n'est pas rserv*  des gens qui font des enfants!

----------


## TallyHo

> Elle prend un monsieur qui mets son zizi en elle et parfois par magie 9 mois plus tard elle a un enfant.


On est d'accord, un enfant c'est un homme et une femme. Excuses moi de penser que si la nature est faite comme a, c'est qu'il doit bien y avoir une raison. Et cela n'a rien d'homophobe de penser cela. Pas plus qu'un homo qui veut des enfants est htrophobe (ben oui, on peut aussi faire fonctionner ton argument dans l'autre sens...).




> Et je le rpte le *mariage n'est pas rserv*  des gens qui font des enfants!


O ai je dis a ?

----------


## Ryu2000

a ne parle plus d'Islam, de Rpublique ou de France.

Mais je viens de penser  un truc.
Dans beaucoup de pays Africains et Asiatiques il n'y a pas de mariage entre personne du mme sexe. (je pense qu'il faut laisser les peuples garder leur tradition et ne pas leur imposer nos modles, si pour les occidentaux c'est cool les couples gays, c'est pas vrai partout dans le monde)
Donc la diffrentiation ne vient pas de la religion, a n'a aucun rapport.

Dire que le mariage est entre un homme et une femme c'est une valeur universel.
a fait des centaines de milliers d'annes que a fonctionne comme a, c'est le sens naturel. (le mariage n'existait pas, mais les tres humains sont attir par le sexe oppos, sinon ils ne se reproduisent pas)
La complmentarit homme / femme est important pour l'enfant (Freud ne parle que de a, et je ne suis pas du tout fan de Freud...).

Aujourd'hui tout le monde est pro GPA, pro PMA, etc.

Je vais me faire lyncher, mais je trouve qu'on va pas dans le sens naturel.
Je pense que l'orientation sexuel appartient  la sphre prive et a ne regarde pas les autres.
Chacun fais ce qu'il veut avec les personnes consentantes.

Mais autoriser la GPA et PMA a va ouvrir des failles qui vont tre exploit par des personnes pas recommandable du tout.

----------


## BenoitM

> On est d'accord, un enfant c'est un homme et une femme. Excuses moi de penser que si la nature est faite comme a, c'est qu'il doit bien y avoir une raison


La nature est assez varie 
Il y a la division cellulaire, la parthnogense, hermaphrodisme, et l'homosexualit existe aussi chez les animaux et l'homme est aussi la nature  :;): 

Le mariage est une invention humaine 




> Et cela n'a rien d'homophobe de penser cela.


Euh non mais la on parle pas de procation mais du mariage  ::): 





> Pas plus qu'un homo qui veut des enfants est htrophobe (ben oui, on peut aussi faire fonctionner ton argument dans l'autre sens...).


Pas compris le raisonnement




> O ai je dis a ?


Ben j'essaie de comprendre ton raisonnement:
Mariage = union d'un couple pour faire des enfants.
Donc si je suis ton raisonnement ceux qui ne font pas d'enfants non pas le droit de se marier.

Ou alors le mariage c'est autre chose que union d'un couple qui vont faire des enfants
(et pour moi c'est le cas vu un mariage est simple acte juridique (+ un acte symbolique) qui donne des droits et des devoirs or c'est droits et devoir peuvent s'appliquer  2 personnes du mme sexe qui vive ensemble)

----------


## BenoitM

> Dire que le mariage est entre un homme et une femme c'est une valeur universel.


L'universalit ca n'existe pas




> a fait des centaines de milliers d'annes que a fonctionne comme a, c'est le sens naturel. (le mariage n'existait pas, mais les tres humains sont attir par le sexe oppos, sinon ils ne se reproduisent pas)


Ca fait des milliers d'annes que l'homosexualit existe  :;): 




> La complmentarit homme / femme est important pour l'enfant (Freud ne parle que de a, et je ne suis pas du tout fan de Freud...).


Vu le nombre de meurtrier, fou , .... Ca n'a pas l'air de suffire
Et vu qu'il y a des enfants de couple homosexuel qui se porte bien. (C'est plutot le regard de la socit qui pose soucis)




> Aujourd'hui tout le monde est pro GPA, pro PMA, etc.
> 
> Je vais me faire lyncher, mais je trouve qu'on va pas dans le sens naturel.


Perso moi je trouve que les mdicaments ca ne va pas dans le sens du naturel




> Je pense que l'orientation sexuel appartient  la sphre prive et a ne regarde pas les autres.
> Chacun fais ce qu'il veut avec les personnes consentantes.


Alors pourquoi interdire le mariage homo?




> Mais autoriser la GPA et PMA a va ouvrir des failles qui vont tre exploit par des personnes pas recommandable du tout.


Interdisons les voitures, l'alcool, le chocolat, le saucisson, ...
Et ces personnes n'ont pas besoin de lois...
Ce n'est pas parce qu'on ne met pas de cadre pour la GPA et la PMA que celle-ci n'existe pas

----------


## Grogro

> Ben j'essaie de comprendre ton raisonnement:
> Mariage = union d'un couple pour faire des enfants.
> Donc si je suis ton raisonnement ceux qui ne font pas d'enfants non pas le droit de se marier.


Historiquement, c'tait le sens du mariage en tant qu'institution. Assurer la reproduction de la socit, la constitution d'une famille, et la transmission dans les socits dites traditionnelles (deux concepts inconcevables pour les libraux-libertaires qui vivent dans un ternel prsent). L'occident a simplement modifi le rle du mariage avec le passage  la socit post-moderne et a fait du mariage un simple contrat juridique entre deux individus. Comme je n'ai aucun complexe paternaliste de supriorit morale, je me garderai bien de juger du bien fond de cette volution socitale, et surtout pas avec un jugement binaire simpliste  ::): . C'est une volution adapte  la socit actuelle que je n'approuve pas plus que je ne la dplore, je ne la juge pas  ::): .

PS : accessoirement, le "mariage pour tous" a t un suicide lectorale de la part de la gauche.

----------


## MABROUKI

bonjour




> BenoitM 
> Et je le rpte le mariage n'est pas rserv  des gens qui font des enfants!


C'est srieux l ,ou bien c'est l'attaque adverse qui te pousse  l'excs dans le propos !!!
Le mariage est une "institution"  de la nature si l'on peut dire pour la prservation de notre espce ...
Mme les pauvres cigognes  ,sans trop rflchir se marient le temps d'une saison pour procrer ... 
Le mariage naturel a t simplement recycle  par les religions comme institution sociale.
Si le but est de satisfaire des pulsions sexuelles ,le concubinage suffit avec un certificat marital ...
Le soi-disant "mariage gay"  est non seulement une dpravation sexuelle, mais ce qui est inadmissible une insulte au mariage normal. par le fait mme qu'il usurpe le nom de mariage ...
Nron qui tait un dprav sexuel ,organisa en son temps des mariages avec sa propre mre Agrippine et des Ephbes ,dans le seul but d'offenser la socit !!!

On sait que les thurifraires  anti-mariage ont prolifr depuis que Platon a formule dans sa Cit Idale, le communisme des esclaves ,des femmes et des biens ,sans succs ...
L'adoption soulve le problme de la filiation relle ,et un enfant adopt doit conserver le nom patronymique d'origine s'il en a un 
A dfaut (nourrissons recueillis) porter la particule SNP adjointe  son nom d'adoption...
Les parents d'adoption ne doivent pas occulter l'adoption pour l'enfant adopt qui finira par le dcouvrir devenu adulte...
Pour les dpravs gays ,le droit de paternit doit tre interdit car il se mrite !!!

----------


## BenoitM

> Historiquement, c'tait le sens du mariage en tant qu'institution. Assurer la reproduction de la socit, la constitution d'une famille, et la transmission dans les socits dites traditionnelles (deux concepts inconcevables pour les libraux-libertaires qui vivent dans un ternel prsent). L'occident a simplement modifi le rle du mariage avec le passage  la socit post-moderne et a fait du mariage un simple contrat juridique entre deux individus. Comme je n'ai aucun complexe paternaliste de supriorit morale, je me garderai bien de juger du bien fond de cette volution socitale, et surtout pas avec un jugement binaire simpliste . C'est une volution adapte  la socit actuelle que je n'approuve pas plus que je ne la dplore, je ne la juge pas .
> 
> PS : accessoirement, le "mariage pour tous" a t un suicide lectorale de la part de la gauche.


Ca a toujours t un contrat juridique pour la rpartition des biens et du pouvoir.
Pour ca qu'on a eu tant de mariages dans la royaut et les bonnes familles.
Les enfants c'est n'est que pour assurer ses possessions dans la "famille"  ::): 
La seule chose qui a changer c'est la notion d'amour dans la socit post moderne




> ...


J'essaye de ne pas trop rpondre aux trolls

----------


## Zirak

> Historiquement, c'tait le sens du mariage en tant qu'institution. Assurer la reproduction de la socit, la constitution d'une famille, et la transmission dans les socits dites traditionnelles (deux concepts inconcevables pour les libraux-libertaires qui vivent dans un ternel prsent).


Oui enfin avant que le mariage n'existe, on se reproduisait trs bien quand mme, sinon on ne serait pas l pour en parler  ::D: 

Pour moi c'est justement les religions qui ont voulu mettre un cadre l-dessus, cadre que je trouve inadapt, d'une part car l'poque, la socit, les murs ont volu, mais aussi car nous sommes dans un pays "laque" donc, qu'il faut considrer le mariage religieux d'une part (que les cathos ne veulent pas marier des homos, c'est leur problme par exemple), mais que rien n'empche d'autoriser le mariage civil  la mairie pour les homos, car dans ce cas l, cela ne concerne plus la religion.

En arriver  tout le bordel qu'il y a eu, soit-disant juste car on a utilis le mot "mariage", alors que l'important, ce n'est pas le terme, mais l'acte, moi a me fait quand mme halluciner  notre poque. En fait, c'est comme si on avait t des millions  manifester dans la rue, car l'tat veut qu'on utilise le terme "arrosage" (en bon franais) et non plus "spam", alors que pour nous, le mot arrosage reprsente une activit rserve exclusivement  ceux qui jardine et aux pompiers, et que l'on trouve cela inadmissible d'utiliser ce mot pour qualifier autre chose.  ::aie::

----------


## TallyHo

> ...


Personnellement, j'en ai rien  cirer que les gens s'unissent mais sans emprunter le mot mariage. Et comme je disais, je suis mme favorable  des contrats passs entre individus pour des "unions administratives" : une bande potes qui voudraient acheter une maison de vacances ensemble par exemple. Pour faciliter les legs et tout a.

Pour les enfants je te rexplique...
Je suis htro, je ne veux pas que les homos aient des enfants donc je suis homophobe.
Tout comme...
Je suis homo, je veux des enfants comme les htros donc je suis htrophobe.

Je te retourne l'argument en inversant le propos pour te montrer  quel point ton raisonnement est binaire...

Et puis bon... Je ne vais pas non plus m'excuser de niquer avec le sexe oppos et que la loi de la nature soit comme elle est... Comme je ne te demande pas de t'excuser de prfrer le mme sexe... Si tu as des griefs  ce niveau l, va te plaindre  Dieu _<--- habile relance du sujet sur la religion..._  ::mrgreen::

----------


## BenoitM

> Personnellement, j'en ai rien  cirer que les gens s'unissent mais sans emprunter le mot mariage. Et comme je disais, je suis mme favorable  des contrats passs entre individus pour des "unions administratives"


Ca s'appelle le mariage (on a ajout la notion d'amour et de fidlit*), c'est tout a fait applicable pour un couple homo.
Donc pourquoi vouloir inventer un mot, si celui ci existe dj?

* un peu devenu factuelle maintenant (euh a a  toujours t trs factuelle en fait vu le nombre de amants/matresses dans l'histoire)

Si le mariage est juste pour toi un acte juridique pourquoi le reserver  un groupe.
Pq un homme et une femme peuvent se marier.
Et les autres doivent avoir un contrat diffrent




> Pour les enfants je te rexplique...
> Je suis htro, je ne veux pas que les homos aient des enfants donc je suis homophobe.
> Tout comme...
> Je suis homo, je veux des enfants comme les htros donc je suis htrophobe.
> 
> Je te retourne l'argument en inversant le propos pour te montrer  quel point ton raisonnement est binaire...


Euh tre phobe c'est avoir peur de quelque chose.
Et quand on parle de catgorie sociale c'est souvent aussi vouloir donner moins de droit  une catgorie de personne.

Un htrotrophe serait quelqu'un qui voudrait accorder moins de droit aux htros qu'aux homosexuels.
Ce qui serait htrophobe, serait d'interdire le mariage pour les htros et de les autoriser pour les homosexuels.
Ici on demande l'galit de droit

----------


## TallyHo

> Donc pourquoi vouloir inventer un mot, si celui ci existe dj?


Tout simplement parce que ce mot  une connotation diffrente qu'une simple union pour beaucoup de gens, qu'on vit en socit et qu'il faut en tenir compte.




> Euh tre phobe c'est avoir peur de quelque chose.


Ce n'est pas parce qu'on ne dsire pas que les homos aient des enfants qu'on en a peur. Donc tu remarques toi-mme le non-sens de ton affirmation prcdente...




> Ici on demande l'galit de droit


Ton droit, c'est la nature qui l'a dcid  ce niveau l. Deux hommes ou deux femmes ne peuvent pas faire un enfant, c'est comme a et il y a une raison. Ce que vous demandez n'est pas une galit de droit mais de combler un dsir goste.

L'galit de droit est de ne pas discriminer des gens  l'embauche  cause de leurs pratiques sexuelles par exemple.

----------


## Grogro

Et si on parlait de la phobophobie histoire de ridiculiser cette tendance lourde  la psychiatrisation de l'opposition ?  ::ptdr::

----------


## TallyHo

Bien trouv  ::D: 

Il faut avouer que c'est pratique. Je ne suis pas d'accord avec toi, hop tu me catalogues en Grogrophobe. Bon... Aprs ce n'est pas ce qu'il y a de plus pertinent mais on peut s'en sortir comme a en face d'un simplet  ::):

----------


## MABROUKI

> TallyHo
> Tout comme...
>  Je suis homo, je veux des enfants comme les htros donc je suis htrophobe.


Rien n'chappe  ta sagacit  comme d' habitude !!!
Les homos veulent donc les enfants des htros ,que leur fausse et soi-disant  "union"  n'as pu leur procurer...
Les unions homos prouvent de ce fait sur le terrain qu'elles sont dficientes et inutiles ,mme dans une socit de pygmes !!!
Le droit de succession  est une ncessit sociale et il s'est impos de lui-mme en cas de mort subite ...
Dans un tel cas ,si ce droit naturel n'existait pas ,les incapables (enfants)  seraient menacs  dans leur existence ,et la socit serait bien embarrass de  dcider  qui les biens du dfunt seraient dvolus...
Les droits naturels  se distinguent des autres droits institus par le fait que leur abolition pose plus de problmes qu'elle n'en rsout...

----------


## halaster08

A tous ceux qui refusent que les couplent homosexuels puissent adopter, je voudrais vous posez ces questions:

Vous avez une ide de combien d'enfant il y a en orphelinat et/ou famille daccueil, parce que leur parents htro n'ont pas pu/voulu s'occuper d'eux?
Vous pensez vraiment que c'est mieux pour un enfant de grandir sans famille plutt qu'avec deux papas/mamans?



Et sinon pour dtendre un peu, vous connaissez le Roi Lion de Disney? Qui lve Simba aprs la mort de ses parents? Ce serait pas un couple gay par hasard? Elle fini bien l'histoire? a vous suffit pas comme preuve?

----------


## TallyHo

> Vous avez une ide de combien d'enfant il y a en orphelinat et/ou famille daccueil, parce que leur parents htro n'ont pas pu/voulu s'occuper d'eux?


Dbat sentimentalis... Trs utilis dans la pub et devenu une habitude aujourd'hui pour "manipuler" l'opinion. Je ne sais pas si tu l'as fait exprs ou pas mais c'est le malheur des dbats et de l'actualit aujourd'hui, tout est tourn sur l'motion pour mieux dconnecter la raison.




> Vous pensez vraiment que c'est mieux pour un enfant de grandir sans famille plutt qu'avec deux papas/mamans?


Je pense surtout qu'il serait dj mieux de faire en sorte qu'il y ait moins de familles clates, une meilleure prise en charge des mres clibataires (et des pres aussi d'ailleurs), de meilleures conditions de vie, etc etc etc...

Ce genre de choses ne se dcident pas avec des bons sentiments, un claquement de doigts ou pour faire plaisir dans une perspective lectorale... Il s'agit d'enfants et, accessoirement, d'une modification profonde de la vision du pre et de la mre. Il faudrait dj lancer des tudes d'envergure sur x annes sur des couples tests pour observer l'volution de l'enfant.

----------


## halaster08

> tout est tourn sur l'motion pour mieux dconnecter la raison.


Dsol mais moi a ne me parait pas du tout raisonnable de laisser des enfants en orphelinat/famille d'acceuil, alors que des gens veulent les adopter.
Et oui la vrit est triste mais c'est pas une raison pour la cacher sous le tapis.




> Je pense surtout qu'il serait dj mieux de faire en sorte qu'il y ait moins de familles clates, une meilleure prise en charge des mres clibataires (et des pres aussi d'ailleurs), de meilleures conditions de vie, etc etc etc...


C'est un beau discours de politicien bravo, mais dans les faits a donne quoi?




> Il s'agit d'enfants


Justement c'est a eux que je pense




> et, accessoirement, d'une modification profonde de la vision du pre et de la mre


Parce que la vision du pre et de la mre d'un enfant en orphelinat/famille daccueil elle est pas modifi profondment?




> Il faudrait dj lancer des tudes d'envergure sur x annes sur des couples tests pour observer l'volution de l'enfant.


Et pendant que tu fais ton tude des enfants souffrent...
Ce dont a besoin un enfant c'est de l'amour et de l'attention de ses parents, qu'ils soient les parents biologiques ou non, divorcs, remaris, du mme sexe, a n'a aucune importance.

Bref, tu tiens l un beau petit discours de bourgeois bien n, bien conformiste, que je trouve  vomir.
Je ne comprends vraiment pas comment on peut refuser  des enfants le droit d'avoir une enfance heureuse.

----------


## TallyHo

> Bref, tu tiens l un beau petit discours de bourgeois bien n, bien conformiste, que je trouve  vomir.


Tu juges sans me connatre... Je ne peux pas t'en vouloir puisque tu raisonnes avec l'motion et tu illustres ainsi parfaitement ce que je dis  :;): 

Je tiens un discours d'un gars qui a justement eu des dcisions difficiles  prendre. Et quand tu as des dossiers difficiles ou dlicats, le sentiment doit tre cart car a court-circuite ton objectivit comme tu viens de le dmontrer. Ne t'inquite pas, tu comprendras ce que je veux dire plus tard quand tu auras eu quelques galres dans la vie. Non pas que je te le souhaite mais rien est parfait et tu en auras forcment.




> qu'ils soient les parents biologiques ou non, divorcs, remaris, du mme sexe, a n'a aucune importance.


Jugement personnel dict encore une fois par l'motion. Comment peux tu en tre certain puisque tu ne l'a pas tudi ?

Je vais te prendre un exemple moins "motionnel". Un gars a une petite boite, elle ne va pas bien et il doit virer son ouvrier. Tu crois que le boss se lve tous les jours en esprant le virer et qu'il va faire a sur un coup de tte ? Non a va le faire chier de le virer. Mais il aura pris cette dcision car il aura analyser ses finances et la seule solution qu'il trouve pour s'en sortir est de virer son ouvrier. Il ne le fera pas de gaiet de coeur mais il devra quand mme le faire, que a lui plaise ou non.

Il y a un moment o il va falloir grandir un peu et concevoir que la comprhension ne vaut pas caution et que la raison ne vaut pas la passion. En d'autres termes, je peux trs bien tre d'accord avec toi (et je le suis) mais ne pas cder au n'importe quoi pour satisfaire un sentiment personnel.

----------


## Neckara

> Envoy par halaster08
> 
> 
> Bref, tu tiens l un beau petit discours de bourgeois bien n, bien conformiste, que je trouve  vomir.
> 
> 
> Tu juges sans me connatre...


Je ne peux que le confirmer, TallyHo est  des annes-lumires d'tre conformiste.

Il a d'ailleurs tout  fait raison de te faire le reproche de l'appel aux sentiments que tu nous fait, et tout  fait raison de demander, dans le doute, que des tudes soient ralises.


Je pense qu'on est tous d'accord qu'on ne laisse pas n'importe qui adopter un enfant, je vais prendre le cas extrme, on ne va pas laisser un pdophile notaire* adopter un enfant. Il faut donc dfinir une limite (pas ncessairement prcise) pour valider ou non une adoption, suivant certains principes et contraintes.

Or, en l'absence de donnes objectives ou d'tudes (en considrant qu'il n'en existe pas), la question est assez difficile  prendre, faut-il prendre ou non le risque de se tromper ?

Cependant, je pense qu'il doit dj exister de la littrature  ce sujet, il convient donc dj de l'tudier afin d'en peser le pour et le contre. Je n'en suis toutefois pas au fait, donc je vais rester prudent, mais je ne pense pas qu'un couple de mme sexe ai une quelconque nocivit sur l'enfant.
En revanche, il est sr que des "mauvais" parents, seront nocifs pour l'enfant.


EDIT * : Les pdophiles notaires, c'est les pires  ::mouarf:: .
Je voulais dire "les pdophiles notoires", dsol pour la coquille  ::oops:: .

----------


## halaster08

> Tu juges sans me connatre...


Je juge ton discours




> tu comprendras ce que je veux dire plus tard quand tu auras eu quelques galres dans la vie.


Tu juges sans me connatre...




> Jugement personnel dict encore une fois par l'motion. Comment peux tu en tre certain puisque tu ne l'a pas tudi ?


Parce que le tiens de jugement il est pas personnel? Comment peux tu en tre certain puisque tu ne l'a pas tudi ?
Disons, sans plus entrer dans les dtails parce que j'ai pas spcialement l'intention de raconter ma vie, que je parle d'exprience, la mienne et/o celle de mes proches. Et que je pense que je sais de quoi je parle.

Pour ton exemple, je suis dsol mais je ne vois absolument pas le rapport avec le fait que les couples homo ne puissent adopter.




> Je ne peux que le confirmer, TallyHo est  des annes-lumires d'tre conformiste.


Pas sur ce sujet.




> Je pense qu'on est tous d'accord qu'on ne laisse pas n'importe qui adopter un enfant, je vais prendre le cas extrme, on ne va pas laisser un pdophile notaire* adopter un enfant. Il faut donc dfinir une limite (pas ncessairement prcise) pour valider ou non une adoption, suivant certains principes et contraintes.


Bien sur qu'on est d'accord qu'il ne faut pas confier des enfants a n'importe qui, mais je ne pense pas que des homo soient dangereux pour un enfant juste parce qu'ils sont homo.




> donc je vais rester prudent, mais je ne pense pas qu'un couple de mme sexe ai une quelconque nocivit sur l'enfant.
> En revanche, il est sr que des "mauvais" parents, seront nocifs pour l'enfant.


Je suis d'accord et j'ajouterais que l'absence de parents est aussi nocive pour l'enfant.





> Or, en l'absence de donnes objectives ou d'tudes (en considrant qu'il n'en existe pas), la question est assez difficile  prendre, faut-il prendre ou non le risque de se tromper ?


Dbat intressant, pour ma part je dirais qu'en France on est innocent jusqu preuve du contraire, donc a moins de prouver que des parents homo soient dangereux pour l'enfant on devraient accepter qu'ils puissent adopter.

----------


## Neckara

> Dbat intressant, pour ma part je dirais qu'en France on est innocent jusqu preuve du contraire, donc a moins de prouver que des parents homo soient dangereux pour l'enfant on devraient accepter qu'ils puissent adopter.


Il n'est pas question de les juger "coupable", mais de savoir s'ils sont "aptes"  lever un enfant "correctement". Le principe du "innocent jusqu' preuve du contraire" me semble donc inappropri ici. En revanche, on pourrait effectivement utiliser le rasoir d'Ockham et se rappeler de la thire de Russell.

Cependant, malgr le fait qu'on puisse avoir une hypothse privilgie, le doute subsistera toujours tant qu'on aura pas des preuves solides, que ce soit en ralisant des tudes ou en lisant la littrature existante. Ds lors, on pourrait objecter en utilisant,  tort ou  raison, le "principe de prcaution".

De plus, une autre question se pose encore, si on les considre "aptes", est-ce qu'on doit leur donner la mme "priorit" que les autres dans les adoptions ? Ou plus gnralement, est-ce que la constitution familiale, la situation familiale doit tre pris en compte (de manire consciente ou non) ?
Or il me semble que chaque rgion (?) a un ensemble de personnes (je n'ai pas le nom de l'institution) pour faire suite ou non  une demande d'adoption, et qui restent relativement "libres" quant  leurs dcisions.

C'est donc une double question qu'on se pose ici :
quels devraient tre les critres pour "classer" les demandes d'adoptions ;comment le mettre en place structurellement de manire efficace.


 ce sujet, j'avais visionn il y a quelques mois un cho des lois sur l'adoption par les couples gays (26 minutes). Je pense que cette ressource pourrait t'intresser, elle parle aussi du mariage homosexuel et la procration artificielle pour les couples gays.

----------


## TallyHo

> mais *je ne pense pas* que des homo soient dangereux pour un enfant juste parce qu'ils sont homo.


TU penses... Donc ce n'est pas une vrit.




> donc a moins de prouver que des parents homo soient dangereux pour l'enfant *on devraient accepter* qu'ils puissent adopter.


On devrait parce que tu l'as dcid ? Qu'est ce qui nous prouve que ce n'est pas "dangereux" ? Tu ne prouveras rien tant que tu ne l'exprimenteras pas sur un chantillon... Donc on revient  ce que je disais, il ne s'agit pas de prendre une dcision  la lgre par bon sentiment ou juste parce que "on pense" sans avoir fait d'tude ou d'observation pour avoir un retour.

Pour l'exemple, je te prends un cas moins motionnel pour te montrer que la dcision de raison n'est pas en corrlation avec la dcision du coeur.

Appliqu  notre discussion, a donnerait : oui je suis d'accord pour que les enfants aient des parents bien sur, mme homos (coeur). Non je ne suis pas d'accord pour le faire sur un claquement de doigts avec des bons sentiments car on ne sait pas o a mne pour le moment (raison). Aprs il y a peut-tre des tudes et tests dj faits, je n'en sais rien, je ne connais pas tout non plus. Si c'est positif alors pourquoi pas ? Sinon, si le retour est ngatif, c'est non, peu importe le bon sentiment.

----------


## halaster08

> Il n'est pas question de les juger "coupable", mais de savoir s'ils sont "aptes"  lever un enfant "correctement". Le principe du "innocent jusqu' preuve du contraire" me semble donc inappropri ici.


Donc de base ils seraient "inapte" tant qu'on ne les as pas jug "apte", c'est donc "coupable" jusqu'a preuve du contraire. 




> De plus, une autre question se pose encore, si on les considre "aptes", est-ce qu'on doit leur donner la mme "priorit" que les autres dans les adoptions ? Ou plus gnralement, est-ce que la constitution familiale, la situation familiale doit tre pris en compte (de manire consciente ou non) ?


Pour moi, les prfrences sexuelles ne devraient pas entrer en ligne de compte (sauf les pdophiles notaires bien sur  ::):  ), donc priorit identique, a partir du moment o t'es mari tu formes une famille, point.

Merci pour le lien, la loi est donc bien de mon ct, sauf qu'en pratique l'adoption leur est toujours refus...




> TU penses... Donc ce n'est pas une vrit.


Dj je n'ai jamais prtendu connatre La vrit, je me permet juste de donner mon opinion, pour info des homo qui adoptent a se fait dj depuis des annes, sauf qu'ils se font passer pour clib, et j'ai jamais entendu parler d'enfants traumatis par a, d'o mon opinion.

Bref, a ma connaissance c'est plus "dangereux" de laisser des enfants sans famille, qu'avec des parents homo.

----------


## CodeurPlusPlus

> (...)
> 
> Elle n'est pas croyante mais si l'occasion se prsente de partir  l'tranger il se pourrait qu'on parte y faire notre vie car pour elle en ce moment la vie en France c'est merdique.


Allez donc vivre en Terre d'Islam pour voir si l'herbe y est plus verte !

----------


## TallyHo

> Dj je n'ai jamais prtendu connatre La vrit, je me permet juste de donner mon opinion, pour info des homo qui adoptent a se fait dj depuis des annes, sauf qu'ils se font passer pour clib, et j'ai jamais entendu parler d'enfants traumatis par a, d'o mon opinion.


Ha voila, c'est ton opinion... Non parce qu'au dbut tu faisais presque un jugement des autres qui ne voulaient pas de a, d'o ma rponse  ::): 




> Allez donc vivre en Terre d'Islam pour voir si l'herbe y est plus verte !


Tu en as beaucoup des rponses  la con comme a ? Va vivre en terre chrtienne, genre en Ukraine pour voir si c'est le bonheur... Franchement, tu me laisses le choix entre Maroc et Ukraine, je choisis le Maroc sans hsiter. La question est surtout de savoir quelle est ton exprience sur la "terre d'islam" ? Tu y a vcu ? Et qu'entends tu par terre d'Islam ? Maghreb ?

Encore un boulet qui ne rflchit pas et qui se laisse manipuler par l'amalgame du mchant musulman terroriste. Le mme genre de boulet dans ma rue qui nous a sorti qu'il s'assoit plus  ct de barbus un peu bronzs dans le bus... H ben putain, avec de telle mentalit, on n'est pas prt de s'en sortir.

Dsol pour les autres membres qui lisent mais il n'y a rien qui m'nerve plus que la stigmatisation et la gnralisation, surtout pour excuser une haine de l'autre.

----------


## halaster08

> Ha voila, c'est ton opinion... Non parce qu'au dbut tu faisais presque un jugement des autres qui ne voulaient pas de a, d'o ma rponse


Mais oui je juges que les gens qui sont contre sont des cons, et je le revendique, il n'y a aucun argument contre qui soit valide, d'ailleurs c'est reconnu dans la loi, mais malheureusement en pratique c'est toujours impossible pour un couple homo d'adopter, a cause apparemment du conservatisme des conseil de famille qui ,malgr l'agrment de l'tat, leur refuse l'adoption. (voir le lien de Neckara)

Mais bon, a sert  rien de continuer le HS, j'ai dis ce que j'avais a dire. Je m'arreterais donc l.

----------


## Grogro

Histoire de recentrer le sujet aprs les drives puriles des dernires pages, voici un sondage on ne peut plus d'actualit.

Qu'est-ce qu'tre franais : http://www.marianne.net/sondage-voil...100245939.html

Indice : ce n'est massivement pas une question de race, de sang, ou de religion. Il n'y a bien que la classe jacassante qui projette son propre racisme bobo-parisiano-centr sur un pays rel qu'elle ne frquente pas.  ::):

----------


## TallyHo

> Histoire de recentrer le sujet aprs les drives puriles des dernires pages, voici un sondage on ne peut plus d'actualit.


Encourager les trolls comme tu l'as fait n'est pas puril par contre...  ::roll:: 

Qu'y a t'il de puril  discuter de l'adoption des enfants par les homos au fait ? Le HS serait il devenu puril ?




> Qu'est-ce qu'tre franais : http://www.marianne.net/sondage-voil...100245939.html
> 
> Indice : ce n'est massivement pas une question de race, de sang, ou de religion. Il n'y a bien que la classe jacassante qui projette son propre racisme bobo-parisiano-centr sur un pays rel qu'elle ne frquente pas.


Quelle est ta position car tu es ambigu sur ce sujet ? Tantt tu es de ceux qui fustigent les personnes qui pensent que le vivre ensemble est possible quelque soit la religion ou les origines. Tantt tu sembles partager l'ide que le vivre ensemble est possible  travers des valeurs communes (rpublique etc...).

----------


## Ryu2000

J'aimerai parler du fait que le systme (mdias + politiques) est en train de crer de l'islamophobie.

Dj avec des sondages manipuls (plonasme (de toutes faon comment tu veux faire des statistiques avec un panel de 1000 individus ?)), par exemple :
Parmi ces musulmans que la gauche bien-pensante qualifie de  modrs , 29% estiment que la loi islamique, la charia, est plus importante que la loi de la Rpublique.

En ce moment on nous parle constamment de l'islam en France.
 chaque fois ils font un lien entre les franais musulmans et les attaques terroristes, alors que les terroristes sont terroristes, ils ne sont pas musulmans.
Pour moi il n'y a pas de lien entre les franais musulmans et les terroristes.

On entend rgulirement dans les mdias mainstream qu'il ne faut pas avoir honte d'tre islamophobe (je trouve que c'est  l'oppos des valeurs de la France).
E. BADINTER : " Ne pas avoir peur de se faire traiter d'islamophobe " :


Sarkozy : "Ds que l'on prononce le mot islam on est accus d'tre islamophobe"

Zemmour en ce moment n'arrte pas de dire que nous somme en guerre civil  cause de l'Islam.
Il est invit dans tous les mdias.

Des franais musulmans il y en a depuis des gnrations et a n'a jamais pos problme, ils sont bien intgr, ils respectent la France, ils parlent franais, il n'y a pas de problme.

Bon par contre l'Arabie Saoudite et le Qatar (les potes de Sarkozy) financent des mosque en France et a c'est plutt mauvais.
Il est possible qu'en France il y ait des imams mal intentionn.
Quelque part on pourrait dire qu'il y a un islam par musulman. (il n'y a pas seulement chiite et sunnite, chaque Imam a sa vision)
Un mauvais Imam a peut peut tre avoir des consquences.

Une vido intressante pour comprendre l'immigration en France (qui l'a voulu et pourquoi) :

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Il n'est pas question de les juger "coupable", mais de savoir s'ils sont "aptes"  lever un enfant "correctement".


Depuis quand est-ce que pour avoir des enfants, il faut tre "apte  les lever" ?  ::weird:: 
Non, parce que les affaires de maltraitance, d'oubli de gamins dans les voitures (parce qu'on est all en boite de nuit), d'abandon, de conglations de bbs, de meurtres, a ne concerne pas les couples homosexuels ? Et, c'est gens qui ont fait a, ils avaient un certificat d'aptitude  lever un enfant ?

Tes parents avaient-ils un certificat d'aptitude pour avoir le droit de t'lever ?

Pourquoi les couples d'homosexuels ne seraient-ils pas capables d'lever des enfants ? En plus, c'est pas comme si les exemples n'existaient pas d'enfants lever par des couples homo qui se portent trs bien, sont panouis et vivent leur vie (et ne sont pas homosexuels, soit dit en passant). 

Je trouve votre discours plein de prjugs homophobes...

----------


## TallyHo

> Non, parce que les affaires de maltraitance, d'oubli de gamins dans les voitures (parce qu'on est all en boite de nuit), d'abandon, de conglations de bbs, de meurtres, a ne concerne pas les couples homosexuels ?


Double strike : sentimentalisation du dbat + gnralisation... Donc parce qu'il y a eu des cas de maltraitances chez les htros, a fait de nous des horribles monstres et les homos des gentils parents ? Vu d'ici, je dirais plutt que c'est toi qui est htrophobe. Sans compter le fait que si on parle plus "souvent" des cas d'enfants maltraits chez les htros, c'est peut tre parce qu'on est plus nombreux, non ? Mais bon... On ne va pas te demander de rflchir jusque l...




> Tes parents avaient-ils un certificat d'aptitude pour avoir le droit de t'lever ?


Et oui a existe moralement et c'est codifi dans la loi puisqu'on peut t'enlever tes enfants si tu les ngliges...




> Pourquoi les couples d'homosexuels ne seraient-ils pas capables d'lever des enfants ? En plus, c'est pas comme si les exemples n'existaient pas d'enfants lever par des couples homo qui se portent trs bien, sont panouis et vivent leur vie (et ne sont pas homosexuels, soit dit en passant).


Gnralisation encore une fois... Tu te surpasses aujourd'hui !  ::D: 

Quelques exemples ne suffisent pas pour gnraliser. Par contre, si tu as une tude srieuse, elle est bienvenue.




> Je trouve votre discours plein de prjugs homophobes...


Je trouve que tu viens de dmontrer une nouvelle fois que tu as la rflexion d'un moineau et que tu es htrophobe en plus...

----------


## TallyHo

> Bon par contre l'Arabie Saoudite et le Qatar (les potes de Sarkozy) financent des mosque en France et a c'est plutt mauvais.
> Il est possible qu'en France il y ait des imams mal intentionn.


Il y en a, c'est certain. Mais a ne suffit pas  stigmatiser une communaut. Il faut voir les causes et elles ne sont pas toutes dues  la communaut musulmane, loin de l. Il y a eu un laisser-faire de la part des politiques pour des raisons lectorales et/ou gopolitiques. On a clairement un double-jeu en droulant le tapis rouge aux financiers du terrorisme en leur remettant des mdailles... Et de l'autre ct, on lutte soi-disant contre le terrorisme... En d'autres termes, les acteurs du terrorisme sont excusables quand ils financent le PSG. Tant qu'on ne sera pas cohrent au niveau politique, on aura des problmes.

----------


## Jon Shannow

Tu es le premier ! Je ne pensais pas que a m'arriverait un jour. Tu ouvres ma liste d'ignors. 
 ::(:

----------


## TallyHo

Pauvre petit chou qui est bouscul dans son paradigme et se ferme comme une hutre...  ::):

----------


## Neckara

> Je trouve votre discours plein de prjugs homophobes...


Je trouve surtout que tu as des difficults de lecture... Je n'ai jamais affirm que les couples homosexuel n'taient pas "aptes"  lever un enfant, bien au contraire.




> Depuis quand est-ce que pour avoir des enfants, il faut tre "apte  les lever" ?


Que tu le veuilles ou non, que ce soit fond ou non, c'est pourtant l'argument avanc par l'opposition : que le fait d'tre un couple homosexuel ne leur permettrait pas d'lever correctement un enfant.

De plus, ce n'est pas ici qu'une question d'lever un gamin, mais d'adopter. Or lors d'une adoption, ton dossier va tre examin, donc oui, en quelque sorte, on va t'valuer.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Je trouve surtout que tu as des difficults de lecture... Je n'ai jamais affirm que les couples homosexuel n'taient pas "aptes"  lever un enfant, bien au contraire.


Heu, a ne serait pas toi qui aurait des difficults  t'exprimer ? Tu as cris :



> Il n'est pas question de les juger "coupable", mais de savoir s'ils sont "aptes"  lever un enfant "correctement".


Il est difficile ensuite de conclure que tu les trouves aptes  lever un enfant... 




> Que tu le veuilles ou non, que ce soit fond ou non, c'est pourtant l'argument avanc par l'opposition : que le fait d'tre un couple homosexuel ne leur permettrait pas d'lever correctement un enfant.


Et le simple fait que quelques politiques mettent ce point en avant, en fait une vrit absolue ? C'est a ta mthodologie ?




> De plus, ce n'est pas ici qu'une question d'lever un gamin, mais d'adopter. Or lors d'une adoption, ton dossier va tre examin, donc oui, en quelque sorte, on va t'valuer.


Oui, et les couples d'homo ne demandent pas de passer outre. Ils demandent juste d'tre jugs sur les mmes critres que les couples htro, et ces critres sont plus financiers, en effet, en France, tre apte  lever un enfant, c'est avoir de l'argent, et accessoirement avoir un casier vierge. C'est sr que c'est fiable !  ::aie::

----------


## ManusDei

> A tous ceux qui refusent que les couplent homosexuels puissent adopter, je voudrais vous posez ces questions:
> 
> Vous avez une ide de combien d'enfant il y a en orphelinat et/ou famille daccueil, parce que leur parents htro n'ont pas pu/voulu s'occuper d'eux?
> Vous pensez vraiment que c'est mieux pour un enfant de grandir sans famille plutt qu'avec deux papas/mamans?


Bien qu'tant largement pour, je rpond quand mme. La plupart des enfants en orphelinat ou en famille d'acceuil ne sont pas adoptables. Pour des raisons diverses, leurs parents sont toujours l mais ne peuvent pas s'en occuper (pas capable, interdiction ou autre). Et mme si tu rends ces enfants adoptables, il n'y a de toute faon pas assez d'enfants en orphelinat pour toutes les familles homo.

De plus, ce n'est clairement pas la question  poser. Cette manire que tu utilises pour prsenter les choses prsente les enfants un peu comme un bien/un droit. Je sais que c'est pas voulu, mais a craint  :;): 

Il me semble que la question  poser c'est "on voit qu'il y a dj des enfants levs par des couples homos, est-ce qu'ils vont bien/pas plus mal que les autres ?", c'est  dire "est-ce que les enfants levs par les couples homo sont cingls  ::): ". Si tout va bien, bah rien ne s'oppose  ce que les homos puissent lever des enfants. Si non, pas d'adoption possible.

C'est un peu le paradoxe de l'adoption, les pires parents (htro) au monde peuvent procrer et mal lever des enfants parce qu'il n'y a pas de permis pour tre parents, mais quand on adopte on passe par une administration et l'Etat s'engage sur le sujet, donc il est normal de vrifier la capacit (montaire et mentale) des potentiels adoptants. Car oui, si vous voulez adopter vous passez voir des docteurs (psychologies, psychiatres ? Je sais plus) qui vont estimer si vous tes mentalement capables d'lever un enfant.

Et dans les faits, les tudes (malheureusement principalement outre-atlantique) montrent que les enfants vont bien. La seule diffrence avec les enfants levs par des couples htros est qu'ils souffrent de l'homophobie subie par leurs parents. Et qu'ils vont tre plus nombreux  "tester" les relations homosexuelles, bien qu'au final ils ne soient pas plus nombreux  se dfinir homo.

----------


## Ryu2000

Vous pensez qu'il y a beaucoup d'enfants qui sont en attente d'tre adopts.
Qu'il est mieux pour un enfant d'tre adopt par un couple homosexuel que de ne pas tre adopt du tout. (a c'est surement vrai, mais...)

En ralit qu'est-ce qu'il ce passe :
- Le processus d'adoption est extrmement long, il y a plus de demandes (de couples htrosexuels) que d'enfants  adopter
- On a pas le recul suffisant pour connaitre les consquences d'tre lev par des parents du mme sexe
- Pour rpondre  la demande, des usines de bbs ont t cr
- Les couples homosexuels ont recourt  des femmes porteuses ou des donneurs
- Beaucoup de couples qui ont adopt ont ensuite voulu "changer" leur bbs
- Il y a trs peu de couples homosexuels qui veulent se marier et avoir des enfants

"Donne enfant adopt": aux Etats-Unis, le march de l'enfant d'occasion

Les nouveaux-ns taient destins  tre vendus  des clientes fortunes, venues du Niger.
Il doit y avoir un documentaire "Google Baby" sur le sujet.

Comme dis Pierre Berger :



> Nous ne pouvons pas faire de distinction dans les droits, que ce soit la PMA, la GPA ou l'adoption. Moi je suis pour toutes les liberts. Louer son ventre pour faire un enfant ou louer ses bras pour travailler  l'usine, quelle diffrence ?


Donc en gros au lieu d'adopter des enfants, il y a des usines qui produisent (il est mme possible de choisir les donneurs sur catalogue : je choisi ce donneur et cette femme porteuse et je reviens dans 10 mois ^^), et il existe galement des femmes porteuses pour les couples d'hommes homosexuels, pour les couples de femmes homosexuels n'ont besoin qu'un donneur.

Les couples homosexuels durent moins longtemps en moyenne que les couples htrosexuels.
Et le rle du pre et le rle de la mre sont extrmement diffrent et important pour un enfant.
Et l vous me direz "c'est certainement mieux qu'une famille monoparentale".

Donc si vous me dite qu'il y a un couple homosexuel qui existe depuis 10 ans qui va lever un enfant adopt, c'est trs bien.
Mais dans le reste des cas c'est chaud...

Les lois vont tre assoupli afin qu'il soit plus simple d'adopter, de faire une GPA, de faire une PMA.
Par consquent il risque d'y avoir des pdophiles qui vont chercher  adopter (c'est dj arriv aux USA).
Adopt et viol, six annes en enfer

Donc vous allez me dire "oui mais les pdophiles qui se font passer pour des couples homosexuels c'est extrmement rare, a n'arrive quasiment jamais, il y a surement plus de pdophiles htrosexuels".
Certes, mais les lois vont tre assouplies, c'est la suite du mariage pour tous.

Le mariage pour tous c'est l'tape 1.
a va continuer, le lobby LGBT demande bien plus.
Il y aura de plus en plus de failles dans le systme.
Failles qui vont tre exploit par des personnes malveillantes.

Faut bien se rendre compte que des enfants vont tre cr  destination de pdophiles et a commence par le mariage pour tous (qui n'a aucun lien avec la pdophilie).

Des fois on fait un ajustement dans le systme qui semble tre un progrs, mais qui produit des failles de scurit trs grave.

----------


## Grogro

Ce n'est pas compliqu, la demande pour l'adoption a littralement explos depuis plusieurs dcennies. Ce n'est pas pour rien si la majorit des adoptions ce sont des enfants du tiers monde (les bbs corens dans les annes 70 par exemple), avec souvent des trafics et la constitution d'un march d'enfants particulirement dgueulasse, pour les bourgeois ayant les moyens de payer. Repensez  l'affaire Arche de Zo et dites vous que ce n'est que le sommet de l'iceberg. 
Aux USA c'est encore pire, le cynisme consumriste va encore plus loin et il s'est constitu un march de la "r-adoption". Je vous laisse imaginer le ravage pour des enfants qui ont dj t spars de leurs parents biologiques par les alas de la vie. La suite logique, invitable, et par ailleurs totalement dfendable par cohrence une fois l'adoption-march entre dans les murs, c'tait l'universalisation de la "marchandise". L'enfant devenu un "droit", au dtriment de ses droits les plus fondamentaux, rduit  un bien de consommation, peu importe ses besoins. Viendra ensuite la marchandisation de la conception, dj largement avance dans les pays anglo-saxons, avec choix du gnome suivant le portefeuille des clients, puis celle de la gestation. On voit des personnalits comme Fourest rver de l'utrus artificiel, pour "librer" les femmes. Histoire sans doute de maximiser leur productivit pour la socit marchande. Il parait que c'est le progrs.  ::ptdr:: 

Note : on peut tre personnellement oppos  l'adoption "pour tous",  la PMA/GPA, comme mzigue, pour des raisons d'thique fondamentales, sans tre pour autant opposant  la loi Taubira. Parce que la socit est telle qu'elle est actuellement, les diffrents avatars du "mariage pour tous" c'est une volution assez naturelle, dans la continuit. On peut accepter un choix de socit sans y tre pleinement favorable. Il faut juste tre prt  assumer dans quelle voie on s'engage.

Et ne venez surtout pas ramener une nime tentative grotesque de psychiatrisation de tout commencement de pense divergente. Vos rflexes totalitaires de petits capos, on commence  en avoir l'habitude, c'est un clich cul maintenant.  ::):

----------


## ManusDei

Vous vous rendez compte que si on raisonne sur la base de faits divers on devrait pouvoir faire interdire l'adoption tout court, voire les couples htrosexuel (parce que bon, les femmes qui meurent sous les coups de leur conjoint tous les 3 jours en France c'est exclusivement dans les couples htros  ce jour) ?

----------


## BenoitM

On a pas attendu les lois sur la GPA, de faire une PMA.
Les premiers cas de GPA,PMA ont t ralis par des couples htros car ils ne pouvait pas faire d'enfants.

Puis bon si tu veux t'attaquer au problme de l'humanit.
Les armes  feu, les voitures, l'alcool et le tabac me semble des menaces bien plus srieuse que quelque cas d'abus sur la GPA, PMA.

Seul solution je pense c'est d'interdire la procration : plus de problme d'adoption, de gpa, pma  ::):

----------


## TallyHo

> Il me semble que la question  poser c'est "on voit qu'il y a dj des enfants levs par des couples homos, est-ce qu'ils vont bien/pas plus mal que les autres ?", c'est  dire "est-ce que les enfants levs par les couples homo sont cingls ". Si tout va bien, bah rien ne s'oppose  ce que les homos puissent lever des enfants. Si non, pas d'adoption possible.


C'est effectivement le raisonnement  adopter dans ce genre de sujet. Il n'y a malheureusement pas de place aux "bons sentiments" ou au dsir personnel...




> C'est un peu le paradoxe de l'adoption, les pires parents (htro) au monde peuvent procrer et mal lever des enfants parce qu'il n'y a pas de permis pour tre parents, mais quand on adopte on passe par une administration et l'Etat s'engage sur le sujet, donc il est normal de vrifier la capacit (montaire et mentale) des potentiels adoptants. Car oui, si vous voulez adopter vous passez voir des docteurs (psychologies, psychiatres ? Je sais plus) qui vont estimer si vous tes mentalement capables d'lever un enfant.


Il n'y a aucun paradoxe, c'est juste la nature. Ca commence aussi  bien faire cette culpabilisation de ce qui au dpart normal / naturel. Alors quoi ? On devrait s'excuser d'tre htro et de pouvoir faire des enfants ?

De pus, ce que tu dis est faux, des htros peuvent se faire enlever leurs enfants si ils n'en prennent pas soin correctement. Dans le cas de couples voulant adopter, on ne fait que de la prvention / vrification avant de leur donner la garde de l'enfant parce qu'on peut le faire. Un couple htro, on ne peut videment ragir qu'aprs coup...

Ou alors vous essayez peut-tre de nous dire qu'il faudrait une autorisation de procrer pour les htros ? C'est a votre superbe conception de l'galit des droits ? Faire une rgression de la majorit pour satisfaire une minorit ? Qui plus est, une minorit dans une minorit puisque vous oubliez aussi de dire quand mme que tous les homos ne revendiquent pas le mariage et / ou l'adoption... Loin de l mme...

----------


## ManusDei

> Il n'y a aucun paradoxe, c'est juste la nature. Ca commence aussi  bien faire cette culpabilisation de ce qui au dpart normal / naturel. Alors quoi ? On devrait s'excuser d'tre htro et de pouvoir faire des enfants ?


Y a pas de culpabilisation, je parle d'un paradoxe social, pas biologique ou culturel.




> De pus, ce que tu dis est faux, des htros peuvent se faire enlever leurs enfants si ils n'en prennent pas soin correctement.


C'est trs compliqu, et rare. Si tu frquentes quelques profs en cole primaire demande leur.




> Ou alors vous essayez peut-tre de nous dire qu'il faudrait une autorisation de procrer pour les htros ? C'est a votre superbe conception de l'galit des droits ? Faire une rgression de la majorit pour satisfaire une minorit ? Qui plus est, une minorit dans une minorit puisque vous oubliez aussi de dire quand mme que tous les homos ne revendiquent pas le mariage et / ou l'adoption... Loin de l mme...


Non plus. Faut que tu arrtes la drogue, caymal m'voyez.
Pourtant a commenait bien, vu ta rponse au premier encart.

----------


## TallyHo

Je te le demande parce que c'est un des arguments qu'on m'a dj sorti... Donc maintenant que c'est clair, c'est bon  ::): 




> C'est trs compliqu, et rare. Si tu frquentes quelques profs en cole primaire demande leur.


Donc raison de plus pour faire des vrifications quand on en a la possibilit avant de confier la garde de l'enfant...

----------


## halaster08

> Bien qu'tant largement pour, je rpond quand mme.


Mais non c'est pas juste, du coup tu avances des arguments pertinents, c'est de la triche.




> La *plupart* des enfants en orphelinat ou en famille d'acceuil ne sont pas adoptables.


Je n'tais pas au courant de ce fait, je pensais que ces cas taient minorit.



> Et mme si tu rends ces enfants adoptables, il n'y a de toute faon pas assez d'enfants en orphelinat pour toutes les familles homo.


Je ne dis pas qu'il faudrait donner des enfants  tous les homos, juste que ce soit possible.




> De plus, ce n'est clairement pas la question  poser. Cette manire que tu utilises pour prsenter les choses prsente les enfants un peu comme un bien/un droit. Je sais que c'est pas voulu, mais a craint


C'est clairement pas le message que je voulais faire passer. J'avais ragis  chaud aprs avoir lu des conneries.




> Donc raison de plus pour faire des vrifications quand on en a la possibilit avant de confier la garde de l'enfant...


Personne n'as dis qu'il fallait confier des enfants au premier homo qui passe...

----------


## TallyHo

> C'est clairement pas le message que je voulais faire passer. J'avais ragis  chaud aprs lus des conneries.


Ce que *tu juges* tre des conneries...

Encore une fois, une question de socit ne se gre pas avec un dsir personnel ou du "bon sentiment", a se gre dans l'intrt de la communaut, peu importe ce qu'on en pense personnellement. Aprs on a toujours les barrires de l'inconscient mais les sentiments qui remontent ne devraient pas tre pris en considration dans notre valuation car a court-circuite la raison. Que tu veuilles ou pas, c'est comme a qu'on dcide objectivement.

D'o mon exemple du licenciement pour prendre un truc moins motionnel. Tu as une boite qui va mal, la seule solution est de couper dans les effectifs. Tu ne vas pas en jouir de le faire, si tu t'coutais tu garderais tout le monde. Mais pour que la socit ne coule pas, tu dois malheureusement virer une partie du personnel. Le "bon sentiment" n'a pas  intervenir sinon a court-circuite la raison et, en gardant tout le monde, tu vas couler dfinitivement donc tu pnaliseras beaucoup plus de monde au final.

Pour l'adoption homo, j'ai adopt le mme raisonnement. Oui on voudrait bien que tous les gosses aient des familles mais pas dans un acte de "bon sentiment" qui sera par dfinition irrflchi. Il y a une dmarche un peu plus srieuse d'analyse  effectuer. Et suite  cela, soit il n'y a pas de souci et c'est ok. Soit il y en a un et ce n'est pas possible.

Vous voquez des tudes qui ont dj t faites... On attend toujours des liens... Au moins a fera avancer le schmilblick  ::):

----------


## BenoitM

> Encore une fois, une question de socit ne se gre pas avec un dsir personnel ou du "bon sentiment", a se gre dans l'intrt de la communaut, peu importe ce qu'on en pense personnellement. Aprs on a toujours les barrires de l'inconscient mais les sentiments qui remontent ne devraient pas tre pris en considration dans notre valuation car a court-circuite la raison. Que tu veuilles ou pas, c'est comme a qu'on dcide objectivement.


Euh et c'est toi qui dit ca?
Pourtant il me semble que toutes les raisons que tu sors sont des raisons personnelles et des fantasmes que tu imagines 




> Il y a une dmarche un peu plus srieuse d'analyse  effectuer. Et suite  cela, soit il n'y a pas de souci et c'est ok. Soit il y en a un et ce n'est pas possible.
> Vous voquez des tudes qui ont dj t faites... On attend toujours des liens... Au moins a fera avancer le schmilblick


Trouve nous des tudes qui dmontre le contraire  :;): 

ps: Les enfants de couple homo sont une ralit que la loi existe ou non

----------


## ManusDei

> Donc raison de plus pour faire des vrifications quand on en a la possibilit avant de confier la garde de l'enfant...


On en fait beaucoup, en tout cas pour les adoptions en France. Quand tu adoptes  l'tranger c'est dj plus simple selon la lgislation du pays du gamin. Rien n'empcherait je pense de dlivrer un "permis d'adopter" aux potentiels parents vivant sur le territoire franais sur la base utilise pour adopter en France (donc avec validation mdicale etc...).




> Je n'tais pas au courant de ce fait, je pensais que ces cas taient minorit.


Ben justement non. Et vu que les enfants ne sont pas adoptables, on les change de famille d'acceuil tous les X ans (je crois 3 ou 4 ans), donc ils doivent reprendre des marques  chaque fois, clairement pas l'idal pour se construire.


@TallyOh : Dj mis sur d'autres discussions, mais a date un peu. Tu peux dj regarder dans la bibliographie de l'article https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/LGBT_parenting
Mais une recherche sur "LGBT parenthood" devrait te permettre de trouver facilement d'autres sources.

----------


## TallyHo

> Euh et c'est toi qui dit ca?
> Pourtant il me semble que toute les raisons que tu sors sont des raisons personnel et des fantasmes que tu imagines


Quels fantasmes, peux tu quoter svp ? Bien joli d'accuser de la rage comme a... Tu en as d'autres des arguments pourris comme a ?

Je n'ai aucun fantasme et je crois mme avoir dit que a ne me posait pas de souci, je dis simplement qu'il ne faut pas s'emporter dans le "bon sentiment" pour prendre des dcisions. Et que vous vouliez ou non, c'est comme a qu'on dcide ou qu'on traite objectivement les dossiers.

Cette discussion me fait penser aux innombrables atrophis du bulbe qui jugent ngativement un avocat car il dfend un meurtrier, un mdecin car il soigne un dictateur, un prtre car il confesse un violeur, etc... Vous n'arrivez pas  comprendre qu'il faut une dissociation entre la mission d'intrt (raison) et ce qu'on en pense (sentiment).

Donc, pour le moment, c'est bien vous qui tes dans le jugement personnel et qui ne comprenez pas que la raison ne vaut pas la passion et que la comprhension ne vaut pas la caution. Va falloir un peu mrir dans vos rflexions... Tiens... Je prfre encore dbattre avec les nckariens de mauvaise foi plutt que ceux qui amalgament tout dans la sentimentalisation  ::D: 




> Trouve nous des tudes qui dmontre le contraire


Ce n'est pas  moi d'argumenter vos affirmations... Vous nous dites que des tudes existent mais sans donner de ressources... Un peu facile, non ?




> @TallyOh : Dj mis sur d'autres discussions, mais a date un peu. Tu peux dj regarder dans la bibliographie de l'article https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/LGBT_parenting
> Mais une recherche sur "LGBT parenthood" devrait te permettre de trouver facilement d'autres sources.


Merci je regarderais  ::):

----------


## halaster08

> Ben justement non. Et vu que les enfants ne sont pas adoptables, on les change de famille d'acceuil tous les X ans (je crois 3 ou 4 ans), donc ils doivent reprendre des marques  chaque fois, clairement pas l'idal pour se construire.


100% d'accord, j'en connais qui ont vcu a et je le souhaite  personne. C'est justement en pensant  ce genre de cas, que je trouve dbile que les homo ne puissent pas adopter.

----------


## TallyHo

> 100% d'accord, j'en connais qui ont vcu a et je le souhaite  personne. C'est justement en pensant  ce genre de cas, que je trouve dbile que les homo ne puissent pas adopter.


Et pourquoi juste les homos ? Ce problme est il spcifique  eux ou est-ce la procdure d'adoption *pour tout le monde* qui est bancale ? Ca changerait quoi  ce souci de turn-over dans les familles d'accueil ?

A part a, c'est nous qui avons un parti pris, qui sommes homophobes et blablabla...  ::roll::

----------


## BenoitM

> Quels fantasmes, peux tu quoter svp ? Bien joli d'accuser de la rage comme a... Tu en as d'autres des arguments pourris comme a ?
> 
> Je n'ai aucun fantasme et je crois mme avoir dit que a ne me posait pas de souci, je dis simplement qu'il ne faut pas s'emporter dans le "bon sentiment" pour prendre des dcisions. Et que vous vouliez ou non, c'est comme a qu'on dcide ou qu'on traite objectivement les dossiers.


Pour le mariage je n'ai vu aucun argument probant.

Pour l'adoption tu as parler des problmes que ca peut causer.
Or c'est problme ne sont pas mieux ou pire que les problmes qui existe dj avec les couples htro.
Une lesbienne peut tomber enceinte via un mec.
Elle peut procder  une insmination artificielle dans un autre pays.

Les problmes que tu cites se posent tout autant pour les couples htros que homosexuelles.
La PMA, GPA existe au seins des couple htros, les problmes d'adoptions aussi
Le scandale de l'Arche de Zo ne concernait pas des couple homosexuels.
Donc d'aprs ce fait divers, il faudrait interdire toutes les adoptions

----------


## TallyHo

> Pour le mariage je n'ai vu aucun argument probant.


Normal puisque je n'ai pas dit tre contre...  ::mrgreen:: 




> Pour l'adoption tu as parler des problmes que ca peut causer.


Faux... J'ai dit qu'on en savait rien et que a mrite d'tre tudi plutt que de dcider sur un claquement de doigts par rapport  un jugement personnel.

Toujours des affirmations gratuites et des accusations de la rage. T'as rien d'autre en magasin ? Au moins quoter les passages que tu dnonces...

----------


## ManusDei

Je prcise que la plupart des tudes sont finances par des groupes pro-LGBT ou proches d'eux donc il faut prendre le temps de regarder les modalits de l'tude, pas juste regarder la conclusion  ::): 

Il y a bien 2 tudes finances par les opposants mais quand on regarde les modalits et les rsultats l'une des deux est  jeter et l'autre est largement biaise. Si je les retrouve je mettrais le lien, mais j'avoue que je manque un peu de temps pour a en ce moment. Elles devraient tre retrouvable via les sites de La Manif Pour Tous je pense, ils les avaient massivement diffuses pendant le dbat sur la loi.

----------


## TallyHo

Pfiou... Enfin un peu d'honntet intellectuelle... Tu fais bien de prciser le financement, c'est important  ::):

----------


## ManusDei

J'anticipe sur la rponse :p
(je regarde systmatiquement la mthodologie, c'est  mon sens plus important que le financement)

----------


## TallyHo

Pour relancer le sujet... Je n'ai pas de religion mais la pense du Pape est la bonne voie je crois, la voie de la comprhension des vraies causes  tout a et sans jugement de valeurs. L'Islam extrmiste n'tant en fin de compte qu'un vecteur de malaise d'appartenance, tout comme la monte du FN va de pair avec le malaise social.




> Le  dieu-argent ,  premier terrorisme contre lhumanit 
> 
> Sur le  soit disant tat islamique  qui  se prsente de manire violente en montrant comment il tue les Egyptiens sur les ctes libyennes ,  Mais cest un petit groupe fondamentaliste , a soulign le pape, avant de rpter :  Il nest pas vrai, il nest pas juste de dire que lislam est terroriste .
> 
>  Le terrorisme est partout , a-t-il ajout, en rfrence  au terrorisme tribal de certains pays africains , sinterrogeant, par ailleurs, sur le fait que, si  chez nous en Europe, tant de jeunes  sont tents par la violence, ce nest pas parce que  on les a laiss sans idaux .  Ils sont tents par lalcool, la drogue, vont vers ces petits groupes , a-t-il rsum.
> 
>  Cest un peu difficile  dire, mais je crois que le terrorisme, le terrorisme crot quand il ny a pas dautre choix , a-t-il tent dexpliquer.  Au centre de lconomie mondiale, il y a le dieu argent et non la personne, lhomme et la femme , a-t-il continu, reprenant un thme qui lui est cher.  Cest le premier terrorisme qui sattaque  la merveille de la cration, lhomme et la femme, a-t-il lch. Cest un terrorisme de base, contre toute lhumanit. Cest ce que je pense. 
> 
> http://www.la-croix.com/Religion/Pap...-31-1200779413

----------


## Neckara

> Heu, a ne serait pas toi qui aurait des difficults  t'exprimer ? Tu as cris :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Il n'est pas question de les juger "coupable", mais de savoir s'ils sont "aptes"  lever un enfant "correctement".
> 			
> ...


 ::weird::  votre logique m'tonnera toujours.

Je ne fais que rappeler la question sur laquelle porte ce dbat, dans cette phrase, je ne prends absolument pas position.

De plus, j'ai pourtant crit dans le poste prcdant :



> Je n'en suis toutefois pas au fait, donc je vais rester prudent, mais *je  ne pense pas qu'un couple de mme sexe ai une quelconque nocivit sur  l'enfant*.


Donc oui, apprend  lire.




> Que tu le veuilles ou non, que ce soit fond ou non, c'est pourtant  l'argument avanc par l'opposition : que le fait d'tre un couple  homosexuel ne leur permett*rait* pas d'lever correctement un enfant.


 ::cfou:: . 

C'est du *conditionnel* et du discours rapport. Je l'introduit mme comme tant "l'argument avanc par l'*opposition*", j'ai mme prcis "*que ce soit fond ou non*". Je n'affirme en aucun cas que c'est une vrit absolue, bien au contraire.




> et ces critres sont plus financiers, en effet, en France, tre apte  lever un enfant, c'est avoir de l'argent, et accessoirement avoir un casier vierge. C'est sr que c'est fiable !


Financier, lieu d'habitation des parents, et d'autres donnes qui apparaissent dans le dossier, etc. Et comme je l'ai dit, c'est soumis  un examen d'un ensemble de personnes.
Je n'ai jamais dit que c'tait fiable, ni que c'tait la meilleure solution, je ne fais que rappeler les faits. J'ai pourtant de surcrot lanc une double question qui prend du recul sur la mthode actuelle :



> C'est donc une double question qu'on se pose ici :
> 
> quels devraient tre les critres pour "classer" les demandes d'adoptions ;comment le mettre en place structurellement de manire efficace.



Srieusement, tu es compltement  ct de la plaque sur ce coup l.

----------


## TallyHo

Pour revenir  l'Islam, coutez ce que dit cette femme entre 11:15 et 13:45... C'est bien une histoire d'hommes, de jugements de valeurs et pas de religion...

https://youtu.be/ShV70NcNVXg?t=11m15s

----------


## henderson

La bonne question est de savoir si la Rpublique Franaise est compatible avec l'Islam !
La rponse est dans le Coran  ::mouarf:: 
Toute allusion  une quelconque modration n'est qu'illusion dans l'attente de la prise de pouvoir.
Il ne peut y avoir qu'un seul Islam !  ::mouarf:: 
Pour en revenir au sondage :  quoi sert-il au juste ? A devenir un dogme ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> Toute allusion  une quelconque modration n'est qu'illusion dans l'attente de la prise de pouvoir.
> Il ne peut y avoir qu'un seul Islam !


On croirait entendre Zemmour...
C'est totalement faux, peu importe ce que les faux sondages disent, les franais musulmans ne font pas passer la Charia avant les valeurs de la Rpublique.

Il n'y a pas un seul Islam, il y autant d'islams qu'il y a de musulmans.
Chacun interprte les textes comme il veut.
Bon j'imagine que gnralement ils interprtent le coran comme leur imam l'a interprt.

 la limite on peut dire qu'il existe des mosques louches en France, financ par le Qatar et l'Arabie Saoudite.
C'est possible, mais le Qatar et l'Arabie Saoudite sont les amis de l'occident...

C'est clair que le systme fait tout pour crer de l'islamophobie en France.
Alors que les franais devraient tre libre de pratiquer leur religions.

Il y a des problmes plus grave que l'Islam en France...

----------


## TallyHo

> Pour en revenir au sondage :  quoi sert-il au juste ? A devenir un dogme ?


Tu remarqueras que bon nombre de gens critiquent les "autres" sans mme les connatre. Ou alors ils croient connatre parce que untel lui a dit que ceci et cela ou il a vu  la TV que ceci et cela.

C'est plutt l'oeuvre d'un crtin qui, sous couvert de sondage et de dbat, en a profit pour faire un procs  l'Islam... Preuve en est qu'il n'a pas cru bon prciser qu'il n'y avait que 5% de sonds se rclamant pratiquant et que tous les chiffres qu'ils donnent sont bass sur ces 5%. C'est le genre de mecs que tu retrouves au troquet  baver sur les "trangers" pour excuser son ignorance et son manque d'ouverture d'esprit... Comme tous ceux d'ailleurs qui ont mis un pouce rouge  bon nombre de commentaires censs et intelligents qui ne sont pas dans la propagation de la haine et l'amalgame.

Personnellement ce qui m'inquite le plus sur ce fil n'est pas l'Islam mais de voir  quel point il peut y avoir un racisme latent chez certaines personnes... Finalement ils critiquent les extrmistes mais ils sont exactement dans le mme schma, dtestation de l'autre par ignorance et donc facilement manipulable.

----------


## Neckara

> Tu remarqueras que bon nombre de gens critiquent les "autres" sans mme les connatre. Ou alors ils croient connatre parce que untel lui a dit que ceci et cela ou il a vu  la TV que ceci et cela.





> C'est plutt l'oeuvre d'un crtin qui, sous couvert de sondage et de dbat, en a profit pour faire un procs  l'Islam...


Et tu connais ce "crtin" ?




> Preuve en est qu'il n'a pas cru bon prciser qu'il n'y avait que 5% de sonds se rclamant pratiquant et que tous les chiffres qu'ils donnent sont bass sur ces 5%.


Et tu as lu le rapport en question de ~128 pages ?




> Comme tous ceux d'ailleurs qui ont mis un pouce rouge  bon nombre de commentaires


Et tu non seulement tu sais l'identit des personnes qui mettent ces pouces rouges, mais en plus tu les connais ?

----------


## TallyHo

Je parle du crtin qui a initi le sujet et qui n'a ressorti que ce qu'il a bien voulu en ressortir pour grossir le trait... Quand on sait l'amalgame arabe-musulman qui est fait par certains membres, dire que 50% d'une communaut sont ceci ou cela sans dire qu'on parle de 50% de 5% de cette communaut, c'est de la manipulation et/ou de la mauvaise foi. Je ne suis d'ailleurs pas le seul  l'avoir fait remarquer...

Pour les pouces rouges, il faudrait arrter de prendre les gens pour des couillons... Quand tu postes, que tu vois des nckariens online et que tu prends des pouces rouges immdiatement... Je veux bien le hasard une fois mais pas  chaque fois  ::): 

Bon aprs je m'en tape, si a peut vous soulager  dfaut d'avoir autre chose pour satisfaire vos besoins, je suis heureux de participer  votre bonheur  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Et tu connais ce "crtin" ?


Ne cherche pas, je suppose qu'il parle de moi.  ::mouarf:: 
Se faire traiter de "crtin" par *a*, je le prend comme un compliment.  :8-): 




> Et tu as lu le rapport en question de ~128 pages ?


Le lire, surement, mais le comprendre, c'est autre chose... Il n'a retenu que ce qui l'intressait, puis a vomi sa bile sur ce forum.

----------


## Neckara

> Je parle du crtin qui a initi le sujet et qui n'a ressorti que ce qu'il a bien voulu en ressortir pour grossir le trait...


Sauf que le sondage n'est pas son uvre...

Comment veux-tu qu'on comprenne de ce que tu parles ?  ce niveau l, ce n'est mme plus une question d'ambigut.

----------


## TallyHo

> Le lire, surement, mais le comprendre, c'est autre chose... Il n'a retenu que ce qui l'intressait, puis a vomi sa bile sur ce forum.


Et c'est toi qui dit a ? Le raciste primaire qui interprte malhonntement un sondage pour faire le procs d'une communaut... Hilarant...  ::roll:: 

D'autant plus que tu as dmontr toute ta connerie sur ce sujet car tu n'as pas vu plus loin que le bout de ton nez islam=mchant. Au lieu d'avoir une vraie rflexion comme dans toute ouverture de dbat. Par exemple se poser la question de pourquoi certains se retranchent dans l'extrmisme. Fail de l'intgration ? Manque de moyen de l'ducation pour des jeunes qui sont paums et se font rcuprer par des fous furieux ? Etc...

Au lieu de a, quand on est parti sur des questions intelligentes de ce type, qu'est ce que tu as fait ? Tu as claqu la porte en nous disant qu'il y avait un fort lobby musulman... Mr Crtin a t vex que sa tentative de haine de l'autre ne prenne pas...  ::roll:: 




> Comment veux-tu qu'on comprenne de ce que tu parles ?


On comprend le sens du propos dans le contexte du post car a suit ce qui a t dit avant... Aprs si tu es limit  faire du mot  mot ou que tu sors volontairement du contexte une phrase pour polmiquer inutilement, je n'y peux rien... Encore que tu dbarquerais sur le sujet, je pourrais envisager une incomprhension de ta part mais l... Tu es encore en train de nous monter une nckarinade donc je vais arrter de te rpondre  ::):

----------


## Zirak

> Le lire, surement, mais le comprendre, c'est autre chose... Il n'a retenu que ce qui l'intressait, puis a vomi sa bile sur ce forum.


Ca marche dans les deux sens, c'est exactement ce que tu as fait avec le post initial...

Enfin, je dis a, je dis rien...



@Neckara: arrtes stp, mme moi je commence  trouver cela ridicule cet acharnement.

1er post du fil :




> Dans le dtail, on voit que, malgr ce que certains affirment ici, 80% des musulmans RCLAMENT un menu HALLAL  l'cole.


Donc comme le dit TallyHo, c'est bien 80% *des 5% interrogs*, pas de la totalit des musulmans, et qui ne rclament pas, mais qui estiment que cela serait mieux. Bref 2 mensonges / dformations en une seule phrase.

Et ce n'est qu'une des phrases du message...


Ds le dpart on savait que ce fil n'tait pas objectif, et comment il allait finir, et sans aller jusqu' traiter Jon de "crtin", TallyHo a quand mme raison sur le reste de son message, les propos de l'tude ont t dform pour lui faire dire exactement ce que l'on voulait, tout a pour prouver  tous ces gauchistes bien-pensant du forum qu'on avait raison !

----------


## Grogro

C'est surtout une tude base sur 800 personnes se dclarant musulmanes, parmi un chantillon bien plus vaste. Autant dire que ct mthodologie c'est un peu faiblard, et qu'on en a pour plus de 10 points de marge d'erreur. C'est bien comme tude, c'est un premier pas, a casse au moins le tabou des statistiques ethniques, mais il en faut plus. Bien plus. On a besoin du maximum de datas.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Ca marche dans les deux sens, c'est exactement ce que tu as fait avec le post initial...


Non, c'est comme cela que vous avez interprt mon post initial. Vous tes rests dans votre logique de bobos de gauche, bien-pensants, sans chercher  comprendre. Moi, je n'ai fait que poser une question, qui dcoulait des rsultats d'une tude.



> Donc comme le dit TallyHo, c'est bien 80% *des 5% interrogs*, pas de la totalit des musulmans, et qui ne rclament pas, mais qui estiment que cela serait mieux. Bref 2 mensonges / dformations en une seule phrase.


Heu ! Comment dire. Tu sais ce que c'est qu'une tude d'opinion ? On ninterroge pas l'ensemble de la population ! Quand une tude dit que 47 % des franais ceci, ou 60% des franais cela, ils ne demandent pas  TOUS les franais ! Ils prennent une population juge reprsentative, apportent des ajustements selon des rgles statistiques tablies, et tendent a  l'ensemble de la population. C'est comme a que a marche ! Alors, c'est plus ou moins fiable, certes, mais c'est pourtant ce genre d'tudes qui sert pour tablir tout un tas de choses dans le monde entier...
Pour le "rclament", c'est une extrapolation, qui vient d'un reportage en prolongement de cette tude, ou des femmes musulmanes interroges rclamaient (c'tait leur mot) des menus hallal dans les cantines. Mais, effectivement, l'tude adoucie ces propos.




> Ds le dpart on savait que ce fil n'tait pas objectif, et comment il allait finir, et sans aller jusqu' traiter Jon de "crtin", TallyHo a quand mme raison sur le reste de son message, les propos de l'tude ont t dform pour lui faire dire exactement ce que l'on voulait, tout a pour prouver  tous ces gauchistes bien-pensant du forum qu'on avait raison !


Bien sr que ce fil tait objectif. Certains l'ont directement dtourn pour rpandre la bonne pense unique et correcte, c'est tout. C'est dommage, je pense qu'il y avait matire  se poser des questions et  rflchir. Mais, je savais qu'il y avait un gros risque de blocage par les dtenteurs de la pense unique et correcte, je ne m'tais pas tromp. C'est pour cela que je n'interviens plus. J'abandonne l'ide de d'changer des ides sur ce forum.

----------


## Zirak

> Non, c'est comme cela que vous avez interprt mon post initial. Vous tes rests dans votre logique de bobos de gauche, bien-pensants, sans chercher  comprendre. *Moi, je n'ai fait que poser une question*, qui dcoulait des rsultats d'une tude.


Oui tu as pos une question, dans le titre de ton message,  laquelle tu rponds directement ds la 1re ligne de celui-ci.

Si tu viens avec la question et la rponse, o est le dbat d'ide ?





> Heu ! Comment dire. Tu sais ce que c'est qu'une tude d'opinion ? On ninterroge pas l'ensemble de la population ! Quand une tude dit que 47 % des franais ceci, ou 60% des franais cela, ils ne demandent pas  TOUS les franais ! Ils prennent une population juge reprsentative, apportent des ajustements selon des rgles statistiques tablies, et tendent a  l'ensemble de la population.


Nan mais a d'accord, on aurait pris un chantillon de 1000 musulmans, tes chiffres seraient dj un peu plus proche de la vrit, mais la, on prend 1000 personnes (voir mme moins) dont 5% se sont prtendues musulmanes, et parmi ces 5%, il y en a une partie qui *estime que cela serait bien* (je le remet en gras) d'avoir du halal  l'cole. Alors 80% de 5% de 1000 personnes, niveau reprsentativit...





> Alors, *c'est plus ou moins fiable*, certes, mais c'est pourtant ce genre d'tudes qui sert pour tablir tout un tas de choses dans le monde entier....


Dans le cas prsent, d'aprs les avis de tout le monde, a penche surtout vers le ct "moins" fiable, et cela ne t'empche pas d'en sortir directement des affirmations... 





> Pour le "rclament", c'est une extrapolation, qui vient d'un reportage en prolongement de cette tude, ou des femmes musulmanes interroges rclamaient (c'tait leur mot) des menus hallal dans les cantines. Mais, effectivement, l'tude adoucie ces propos.


Quel reportage ?

Et dans le reportage, c'est dit que c'est en prolongement de cette tude prcise, ou c'est toi qui fait le prolongement tout seul comme un grand ? 

Et donc 3 femmes (nombre au pif) dans un seul reportage, a reprsente la volont de tous les musulmans de France ?






> *Bien sr que ce fil tait objectif*.


Donc pour toi, poser la question, et donner la rponse,  partir de propos dforms par ta propre comprhension de l'tude, c'est tre objectif ? 

A partir du moment, o tu *interprtes les rsultats de l'tude*, et que tu avances des choses qui ne sont pas explicitement dites dans celle-ci, tu es obligatoirement subjectif. 






> Certains l'ont directement dtourn pour rpandre la bonne pense unique et correcte, c'est tout. C'est dommage, je pense qu'il y avait matire  se poser des questions et  rflchir. Mais, je savais qu'il y avait un gros risque de blocage *par les dtenteurs de la pense unique et correcte*, je ne m'tais pas tromp. C'est pour cela que je n'interviens plus. J'abandonne l'ide de d'changer des ides sur ce forum


Arrtes ou tu vas finir par prendre ta carte  l'UPR.  ::aie:: 

Encore une fois, si tu voulais qu'on se pose des questions et qu'on y rflchisse ensemble, fallait laisser des questions en suspend, et donner ton avis dans un message  part, ou poser les questions, puis dire, "pour ma part, je pense ceci ou cela".

La tu poses une question, tu y rponds direct avec des grosses affirmations digne d'un pilier de comptoir, et tu t'tonnes que personne ne veuille dbattre avec toi ? Mais o est l'change d'ides l-dedans ?

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Encore une fois, si tu voulais qu'on se pose des questions et qu'on y rflchisse ensemble, fallait laisser des questions en suspend, et donner ton avis dans un message  part, ou poser les questions, puis dire, "pour ma part, je pense ceci ou cela".
> 
> La tu poses une question, tu y rponds direct avec des grosses affirmations digne d'un pilier de comptoir, et tu t'tonnes que personne ne veuille dbattre avec toi ? Mais o est l'change d'ides l-dedans ?


Alors, c'est que j'ai mal formul le post. L'ide de base tait de poser la question, de donner, non pas mon avis, mais mon sentiment vis  vis de ces donnes, et que chacun fasse de mme. Au lieu de cela, j'ai eu le droit  des insultes, du mpris, de la condescendance de la part de personnes qui devraient se regarder dans une glace avant de se croire plus beau que les autres... Bref, un niveau proche d'un dbat politique sur TF1  une heure de grande coute.  ::roll::

----------


## TallyHo

> Alors, c'est que j'ai mal formul le post.
> [...]
> Bref, un niveau proche d'un dbat politique sur TF1  une heure de grande coute.


Elle est pas mal celle-l, tu te rends compte de ton erreur mais c'est quand mme les autres qui sont des gros mchants... Pauvre petit Calimro  ::roll:: 

La leon  tirer est peut-tre que la prochaine fois tu poseras l'nonc en toute neutralit et ensuite tu donneras ton avis dans la discussion. Bon aprs je ne te force pas hein... Il y en a qui analyse les expriences pour avancer et d'autres qui prfrent rester dans des ides reues et des certitudes. A toi de voir o tu veux tre  ::):

----------


## Ryu2000

Si la rponse  la question "L'Islam est-il compatible avec la Rpublique Franaise ?" avait t non, quelle aurait t la solution ?
Tu ne peux pas forcer quelqu'un  abandonner sa religion, tu ne peux pas les expulser si ils sont franais.
a rappellerait un peu les allemands  partir de 1942...
Ou les moines dans Age Of Empires II.

Heureusement la rponse est oui, donc il n'y a pas de problme.

Faut laisser les gens vivre leur religion tranquille, tant qu'ils ne font pas chier les autres.
C'est crit :



> Concernant la France, la libert religieuse est voque dans l'article 10 de la Dclaration des droits de l'homme et du citoyen de 1789 :  Nul ne doit tre inquit pour ses opinions, mme religieuses, pourvu que leur manifestation ne trouble pas l'ordre public tabli par la loi.


Source : _Wikipedia_

Le gars qui est musulman ne trouble pas l'ordre public.
Donc a marche.

----------


## Neckara

> On comprend le sens du propos dans le contexte du post car a suit ce qui a t dit avant...


J'avoue avec grande honte que j'ai lamentablement chou ma formation de voyant. S'il y a des rgles et des conventions dans la langue franaise, ce n'est pas pour rien, c'est justement pour qu'on puisse communiquer et changer entre nous.

Si tu fais des contresens, ce n'est pas de la faute de tes lecteurs, mais de la tienne. On est pas dans ta tte et on ne lit pas dans tes penses.




> Aprs si tu es limit  faire du mot  mot ou que tu sors volontairement du contexte une phrase pour polmiquer inutilement, je n'y peux rien...


Mais le contexte est pour toi ta propre opinion ! Dsol de te l'apprendre mais on est tous plus ou moins en-dehors de ton "contexte" !





> @Neckara: arrtes stp, mme moi je commence  trouver cela ridicule cet acharnement.


O vois-tu de l'acharnement ?  ::koi:: .
Je ne fais que parcourir les sujets de ce forum, et ne fait que ragir sur les plus grosses normits visibles, c'est tout.
On est pas tous au chmage ou tranquille dans un job  35h, je n'ai plus le temps de passer des heures chaque jours  vous rpondre. Mes rponses sont donc bien videmment plus rares et sur les points qui me font le plus ragir.




> Donc comme le dit TallyHo, c'est bien 80% *des 5% interrogs*, pas  de la totalit des musulmans





> Le sondage a t conduit auprs de 1 029  personnes _de confession ou de culture musulmane_ (dont 874 _se dclarant  musulmanes_), extraites dun chantillon de 15 459 mtropolitains gs de  15 ans et plus.
> En savoir plus sur  http://www.lemonde.fr/religions/arti...SjcG0yjfCX6.99


Si on veut savoir quel est la position des personnes de "confession ou de culture musulmane", ou "se dclarant musulmanes", il me parat logique de leur demander  eux, pas  un chrtien ou  un juif.


Aprs, oui, c'est le fonctionnement mme des sondages, cela permet d'avoir une _estimation avec une marge d'erreur_ plus ou moins grande. Sachant que la prcision est indpendante de la taille de l'chantillon final si on considre la slection sans biais.




> et qui ne rclament pas, mais qui estiment  que cela serait mieux.


En effet, mme si le verbe "devoir" indique une obligation, au conditionnel :



> *6.* Le souhait, le conseil, la suggestion (toujours au conditionnel).


Je suis donc d'accord avec toi pour dire que John exagre ici.

Mais pourquoi parle-t-on de lui ici ?  ::koi:: .
Mon propos n'a jamais t de dire si John avait raison ou tord.

----------


## TallyHo

Pendant ce temps en Pologne :




> Lundi noir  de mobilisation en Pologne contre le projet de loi anti-avortement
> 
> http://www.lemonde.fr/europe/article...7480_3214.html


Personne pour commenter cette actu pousse par les cathos ? Ha ben non, ce ne sont pas des arabo-musulmans alors c'est moins drle...  ::roll:: 

J'ironise bien sur, c'est juste pour montrer  quel point c'est crtin de tout amalgamer et de juger une communaut sur les actes de quelques-uns.

----------


## henderson

> Pendant ce temps en Pologne :
> 
> 
> 
> Personne pour commenter cette actu pousse par les cathos ? Ha ben non, ce ne sont pas des arabo-musulmans alors c'est moins drle... 
> 
> J'ironise bien sur, c'est juste pour montrer  quel point c'est crtin de tout amalgamer et de juger une communaut sur les actes de quelques-uns.


L'avortement serait-il admis par l'Islam ?

----------


## atb

> L'avortement serait-il admis par l'Islam ?


A ma connaissance (je suis musulman mais pas spcialiste (ignorant pour les clairs ) ) :

Pour un ftus de Moins de 4 semaines c'est possible. > 4 semaines on appelle cela un bb car l'me lui a t souffle (Faon d'expliquer,  ne pas imaginer par les pervers) . Donc c'est un tre humain. De quelques centimtres mais vivant. Donc l'avorter revient  le tuer. Tuer un tre vivant c'est interdit*.*

----------


## ManusDei

Pourquoi 4 semaines (je suis curieux) ?

----------


## yildiz-online

> L'avortement serait-il admis par l'Islam ?


Evidemment... jusqu' 4 mois, ce qui correspond presque  la date limite lgale en France, a tombe bien non?

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Evidemment... jusqu' 4 mois, ce qui correspond presque  la date limite lgale en France, a tombe bien non?


C'est, semble-t-il un poil plus compliqu.



> La rgle de base en ce qui concerne lavortement est linterdiction. Cette interdiction prend de lampleur en fonction de ltat davancement et de dveloppement du foetus. Ainsi, durant les quarante premiers jours de grossesse, linterdiction est la plus lgre. Cest pourquoi, lavortement sera autoris dans ce cas pour des raisons valables. Aprs la priode de quarante jours, linterdiction devient plus forte; lavortement ne sera alors tolr que pour des motifs plus graves (par rapport  ltape prcdente), motifs qui seront dtermins par des personnes verses dans le  Fiqh . Et linterdiction continuera ainsi  prendre de lampleur ()


D'autres textes disent 



> Dans un certain nombre de Hadiths authentiques o sont dtaills les diffrentes tapes du dveloppement embryonnaire, le Prophte Mouhammad (sallallhou alayhi wa sallam) affirme que lme est insuffle ( nafkh our roh ) dans le ftus au terme du quatrime mois de grossesse (120 jours).1
> 
> Cest justement en raison de ce genre de Hadiths que les savants musulmans considrent unanimement que, pass la limite de quatre mois (120 jours), lavortement est strictement interdit.


Donc, une fois de plus, c'est interprtation contre interprtation. Dans la mesure o l'islam n'a pas de structures proprement dite et que chacun est libre d'interprt selon sa vision. C'est difficile de donner une ligne gnrale de conduite.

----------


## TallyHo

> L'avortement serait-il admis par l'Islam ?


Ce n'est pas la question... La question est de prendre une news qui est pousse par les cathos intgristes.

Je rebondis sur cette actu pour dire qu'il est facile de prendre un problme et de stigmatiser une communaut. Avec cette histoire en Pologne, j'aurais pu lanc un sujet du type "Le catholicisme est il compatible avec les droits de la femme ?". Et puis ensuite faire un post pour gnraliser sur les cathos en les assimilant  ces intgristes.

Est ce que l'Islam est compatible avec la Rpublique ? Oui il l'est puisque a se passe bien dans d'autres pays rpublicains. C'est srement un scoop pour certains mais il n'y a pas qu'en Rpublique franaise qu'il y a des musulmans en "Occident"...

Alors pourquoi ici il y a un souci ? Pourquoi des gens dvient ? Est ce que a ne s'expliquerait pas par tout simplement un contexte social ? Est ce que l'intgration est vraiment une russite* ? Est ce que les jeunes sont considrs, l'ascenseur social fonctionnent ils en France** ? Est ce que ce ne sont pas des gens paums qui cherchent des repres (mme si ce ne sont pas les bons), comme d'autres personnes faibles tombent aussi dans les sectes***, sauf que eux font un retour vers leurs "origines" vu que La France ne les considre pas comme ses enfants ? Est ce que tout ceci n'est pas la rsultante d'un gros fail social ? Et pour aller plus loin... Et si on ajoute l-dessus la politique, est ce qu'il n'y a pas eu un certain laxisme ou complaisance pour des raisons lectorales ? Est ce que nos alliances sont toutes saines (comment peut on vendre des armes  l'Arabie et au Quatar puis se plaindre du terrorisme) ? Est ce que les petits jeux gopoliticiens n'ont pas un peu plus prcipit les choses ? Etc etc etc...

C'est a les vrais questions  se poser...

L'intention de ce sujet n'a jamais t de poser la question d'un Islam compatible avec la Rpublique car la rponse ne peut pas tre binaire, oui ou non. C'est un faux dilemme qui est pos, soit par ignorance, soit par manipulation. Ceux qui reprennent ce discours sont soit des manipulateurs comme les politiques qui ont intrt  faire l'amalgame pour diviser et rgner, soit des atrophis du bulbe spectateurs de TF1 qui ne savent pas voir plus loin que leur nez et qui excusent leur racisme primaire en prenant l'Islam comme angle d'attaque.

Allez les gars,  vos pouces rouges ! Il est toujours plus facile de se trouver des ennemis pour les accuser de tous les maux plutt que de faire une auto-critique... Donc poucetez rouge, rien  foutre, au contraire a va me donner raison  :;): 

-----------------------------

* : le fameux "franais de souche" : https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fran%C...C3.A9mographie 
** : http://www.rtl.fr/actu/societe-faits...016-7785099937
*** : http://www.lemonde.fr/societe/articl...6858_3224.html

----------


## Jon Shannow

> L'avortement serait-il admis par l'Islam ?


Ce n'est pas l'important que ce soit ou non tolr par l'Islam.
Ce qui choque dans ce genre de choses, c'est la monte de l'intgrisme religieux dans notre socit. 
C'est pour cela que j'avais (visiblement maladroitement) initi ce sujet. 

Que ce soit l'intgrisme islamique, catholique ou judaque, ce sont des flaux que l'on croyaient disparus (en France surtout) et qui rapparaissent. Et je pense que l'une des raisons du retour d'un catholicisme intolrant est en partie du au laisser faire vis--vis de l'Islam, port par cette gauche que certains dnoncent comme "bienpensante"...

----------


## TallyHo

> Que ce soit l'intgrisme islamique, catholique ou judaque, ce sont des flaux que l'on croyaient disparus (en France surtout) et qui rapparaissent.


Beau retournement de veste mais a ne trompe personne... Ton post initial est assez clair et tu ne parles pas de l'intgrisme religieux en gnral mais bien de l'Islam.




> Et je pense que l'une des raisons du retour d'un catholicisme intolrant est en partie du au laisser faire vis--vis de l'Islam, port par cette gauche que certains dnoncent comme "bienpensante"...


Le catholicisme intolrant a toujours t l et les dviances chrtiennes aussi avec les sectes par exemple. D'une faon gnrale, tout pouvoir a ses extrmes.

----------


## halaster08

> Il est toujours plus facile de se trouver des ennemis pour les accuser de tous les maux plutt que de faire une auto-critique


Tu parles de toi et tes problmes avec les gens qui redardent TF1?

----------


## halaster08

> Et je pense que l'une des raisons du retour d'un catholicisme intolrant


Le retour? Ils ne sont jamais partis. Tu tais dans le coma pendant les manifs contre le mariage pour tous? Et justement quand les lois sur l'ivg ont t vots qui taient les plus farouches opposants?

----------


## henderson

> Ce n'est pas la question... La question est de prendre une news qui est pousse par les cathos intgristes.


Tu ne penses pas que l'expression "cathos" est un peu pjorative... ?

----------


## TallyHo

Pourquoi ? C'est une abrviation familire mais pas pjorative  mon avis. Ce n'est pas comme si je disais "grenouilles de bnitiers"  ::):

----------


## ManusDei

> ...


Mme si dans le fond je suis d'accord avec toi, dans ce post les rponses sont dans les questions, ce qui est reproch  Jon Shannow lors de la cration du fil.




> Que ce soit l'intgrisme islamique, catholique ou judaque, ce sont des flaux que l'on croyaient disparus (en France surtout) et qui rapparaissent. Et je pense que l'une des raisons du retour d'un catholicisme intolrant est en partie du au laisser faire vis--vis de l'Islam, port par cette gauche que certains dnoncent comme "bienpensante"...


Personnellement je vote pour un dernier baroud d'honneur avant leur disparation du paysage public. Les religions sont en recul en France (et ce malgr l'avance de l'islam). Donc il me parat normal que les croyants soient irrits  l'ide de voir leur religion disparatre  terme et tentent un peu tout et n'importe quoi pour continuer  exister.
Aprs c'est un avis tout personnel et particulirement subjectif  ::):

----------


## yildiz-online

> C'est, semble-t-il un poil plus compliqu.
> 
> 
> D'autres textes disent 
> 
> 
> Donc, une fois de plus, c'est interprtation contre interprtation. Dans la mesure o l'islam n'a pas de structures proprement dite et que chacun est libre d'interprt selon sa vision. C'est difficile de donner une ligne gnrale de conduite.


Et donc chacun prendra linterprtation qu'il juge la plus adquate  son cas de figure.
C'est bien la preuve que l'islam, n'est pas uniquement constitu de dogmes immuables mais qu'il y a une flexibilit au niveau de la pratique, qui dit flexible, dit adaptable  la socit actuelle.

----------


## Ryu2000

Calmez-vous.
La majorit de ceux qui sont contre l'avortement ne sont pas catholiques.
La majorit de ceux qui sont contre le mariage homosexuel ne sont pas catholiques.

La majorit des catholiques ne sont pas contre l'avortement.
La majorit des catholiques ne sont pas contre le mariage homosexuel.

Il n'y a pas forcment de lien entre religion et ce genre de question...

La religion catholique c'est la religion la plus molle qui existe au monde.
Ils n'ont aucun pouvoir, ils se font constamment stigmatiser par tout le monde.
Faut arrter de s'en prendre  des faibles comme eux, c'est vraiment pas cool...

Les valeurs du catholicisme c'est quand mme le pardon et l'oublie, ils sont plutt tolrant les gars.
Beaucoup de franais sont catholique mais pas vraiment pratiquant, ils vont  la messe juste pour les mariages, les baptmes et les enterrements.

D'aprs mon exprience, les musulmans tolrent beaucoup moins l'homosexualit que les catholiques.
Aprs a dpend du niveau dintgrisme, par exemple la Gay Pride de Tel Aviv se passe souvent mal  cause de juifs extrmistes.

Lancien Grand rabbin Ham Sitruck :  La Gay Pride isralienne, une tentative dextermination morale du peuple dIsral

----------


## Zirak

> Calmez-vous.
> La majorit de ceux qui sont contre l'avortement ne sont pas catholiques.
> La majorit de ceux qui sont contre le mariage homosexuel ne sont pas catholiques.
> 
> La majorit des catholiques ne sont pas contre l'avortement.
> La majorit des catholiques ne sont pas contre le mariage homosexuel.
> 
> Il n'y a pas forcment de lien entre religion et ce genre de question...
> 
> ...



On ne vit dfinitivement pas sur la mme plante...

----------


## Ryu2000

> On ne vit dfinitivement pas sur la mme plante...


Je vis dans la ralit, tout est cohrent dans mon message.

----------


## Zirak

> Je vis dans la ralit, tout est cohrent dans mon message.


Ou pas, encore une fois, ce n'est que ton point de vue, pas la ralit...

Dj rien que sur "Les valeurs du catholicisme c'est quand mme le pardon et l'oublie, *ils sont plutt tolrant les gars.*", tu iras dire a aux organisateurs du Hellfest, qui se font vandaliser le site tous les ans par des cathos, et qui ont des tentatives rgulires par la Boutin et autres pour les interdire.

Contre le mariage pour tous, il y avait quand mme un paquet d'asso catholiques, donc pour des gens tolrants...

Etc. Etc.





> Beaucoup de franais sont catholique mais pas vraiment pratiquant, ils vont  la messe juste pour les mariages, les baptmes et les enterrements.


La aussi "ou pas", dj pour les mariages et les enterrements, il n'est aucunement obligatoire d'avoir une crmonie religieuse, et ensuite, ce n'est pas parce que je vais  la crmonie de mariage de X  l'glise, que je deviens subitement "catholique pas vraiment pratiquant", je suis toujours athe, je me rends juste  la crmonie car c'est la qu'elle a lieu, et que je ne suis pas anti-religion au point de refuser d'entrer dans une glise. 





> Aprs a dpend du niveau dintgrisme


La je suis d'accord, mais c'est valable pour toutes les religions, les intgristes catholiques, ne sont pas plus gentils que les intgristes juifs, ou autres...

----------


## ManusDei

> On ne vit dfinitivement pas sur la mme plante...


Si le ciel bleu devenait mainstream, thierrybenji trouverait qu'il est plutt verdtre.

----------


## Grogro

> Et donc chacun prendra linterprtation qu'il juge la plus adquate  son cas de figure.
> C'est bien la preuve que l'islam, n'est pas uniquement constitu de dogmes immuables mais qu'il y a une flexibilit au niveau de la pratique, qui dit flexible, dit adaptable  la socit actuelle.


C'est bien pour a que l'islamisme, ou islam politique, est une aberration contre-nature  chasser de toutes les socits. Les salafistes essayent d'imposer un dogme nihiliste et des pratiques qui n'ont jamais eu cours dans les socits musulmanes classiques. La philosophie de l'islam est tout autre.




> Ce qui choque dans ce genre de choses, c'est la monte de l'intgrisme religieux dans notre socit. 
> C'est pour cela que j'avais (visiblement maladroitement) initi ce sujet. 
> 
> Que ce soit l'intgrisme islamique, catholique ou judaque, ce sont des flaux que l'on croyaient disparus (en France surtout) et qui rapparaissent. Et je pense que l'une des raisons du retour d'un catholicisme intolrant est en partie du au laisser faire vis--vis de l'Islam, port par cette gauche que certains dnoncent comme "bienpensante"...


L'intgrisme n'est pas que religieux. L'identitarisme est un intgrisme, ou plutt la qute d'un intgrisme autour de l'extrapolation d'une perception plus ou moins commune d'un pass fantasm, une image dpinal. Le libralisme contemporain s'est transform en un intgrisme intransigeant et sectaire. La gauche communautariste est un intgrisme plus abstrait, plus intellectuel. A chaque fois, ce sont des dviations et des radicalisations de valeurs classiques. Il en va de mme pour le catholicisme "intgriste", trs marginal, qui est en fait trs moderne bien que tentant de se dfinir comme anti-moderne. Pour l'instant, ce sont des bisounours. Aux USA, les intgristes chrtiens sont trs violents. 

Des groupes comme Civitas mergent effectivement dans la vie publique par un effet miroir suite  l'mergence de l'islamisme en Europe. Ils sont en train de rclamer, eux aussi, leur "droit  ne pas tre offens".

----------


## Ryu2000

> tu iras dire a aux organisateurs du Hellfest, qui se font vandaliser le site tous les ans par des cathos, et qui ont des tentatives rgulires par la Boutin et autres pour les interdire.


C'est une minorit.
Si tu prends l'ensemble des catholiques de France (tout ceux qui se sont fait baptis) et que tu les fais voter pour savoir si ils sont contre le HellFest, il y aura un pourcentage infime de "OUI".




> Contre le mariage pour tous, il y avait quand mme un paquet d'asso catholiques, donc pour des gens tolrants...


Ouais il y avait peut tre des associations catholiques dans le tas, mais pas que.
Il y avait beaucoup dathes et de musulmans.




> La aussi "ou pas", dj pour les mariages et les enterrements, il n'est aucunement obligatoire d'avoir une crmonie religieuse, et ensuite, ce n'est pas parce que je vais  la crmonie de mariage de X  l'glise, que je deviens subitement "catholique pas vraiment pratiquant", je suis toujours athe, je me rends juste  la crmonie car c'est la qu'elle a lieu, et que je ne suis pas anti-religion au point de refuser d'entrer dans une glise.


Il y a beaucoup de catholiques qui se comportent comme des athes.
Cela dit je trouve a cool qu'en 2016 il y a encore des gens qui passent par l'glise pour se marier et qui font baptiser leurs enfants.
C'est un peu une tradition.




> les intgristes catholiques, ne sont pas plus gentils que les intgristes juifs, ou autres...


J'entends plus souvent parler dextrmistes juifs que dextrmistes catholiques.
C'est pas comparable, le catholicisme c'est universel, tout le monde est accept.
Souvent le judasme, a part dans une logique de "Peuple lu" et ce genre de truc...
Le judasme permet  certains de se dire "le sang qui coule dans mes veines fait de moi quelqu'un de spcial", a n'existe pas dans d'autres religions.
Bon aprs il y a 4 ou 5 dfinitions de ce qu'tre juif et une seule inclue le sang de la mre, c'est minoritaire, mais a existe.

Aprs il ne faut pas considrer tout les chrtiens comme des catholiques.

----------


## TallyHo

> Si le ciel bleu devenait mainstream...


... Ce serait une connerie car la couleur est la rsultante de ce qu'il y a dans l'air. On peut trs bien imagin un ciel vert si il y a des particules dans l'air qui laissent passer le vert. Voir ce qui se passe en cas de pollution, changement de temps, lever / coucher du soleil, etc... Donc thierrybenji aurait raison de contester  :;):

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Le retour? Ils ne sont jamais partis. Tu tais dans le coma pendant les manifs contre le mariage pour tous? Et justement quand les lois sur l'ivg ont t vots qui taient les plus farouches opposants?


Je ne voulais pas dire "aujoud'hui" !  ::roll:: 
Pendant des dcennies, le catholicisme en France c'est fait plutt discret. Au moment de la loi Veil, ce sont les politiques (de droite surtout) qui tait contre. Il n'y a pas eu de manif comme pour le mariage homo. C'est pour cela que je parle de "retour".




> Et donc chacun prendra linterprtation qu'il juge la plus adquate  son cas de figure.
> C'est bien la preuve que l'islam, n'est pas uniquement constitu de dogmes immuables mais qu'il y a une flexibilit au niveau de la pratique, qui dit flexible, dit adaptable  la socit actuelle.


C'est pour cela que la rponse  la question initiale, n'est pas si vidente que tu le prtends. Car, dans le cadre que tu dfinis toi-mme, les pratiques de l'islam proclames par DAECH sont tout aussi valables que celles de Mohamed d'en bas qui ne ferait pas de mal  une mouche, ou celui de la sur de Zirak. 
Mais celui de DAECH est-il compatible avec la Rpublique Franaise ? 




> Si le ciel bleu devenait mainstream, thierrybenji trouverait qu'il est plutt verdtre.


 ::ccool::   ::mouarf::

----------


## TallyHo

> Mais celui de DAECH est-il compatible avec la Rpublique Franaise ?


Mais lol quoi... Cet amalgame et ce raccourci facile... Le gars ne sait tellement pas comment se rattraper aux branches qu'il passe de l'Islam  dire qu'il voulait en fait parler de l'intgrisme en gnral et maintenant il en vient  parler des pratiques de Daech, comme si c'tait une pratique autorise en France ou que les intervenants sur ce fil avaient plbiscits cet extrmisme... J'avais dit crtin, je suis trs trs trs loin du compte  ::roll:: 

Non mais arrtes sans dconner, tu pars dans tous les sens et tu en deviens ridicule... Daech a n'a rien  voir avec l'Islam, ce sont des gens qui s'en servent comme vecteur de manipulation, tout comme les sectes le font avec les chrtiens.

----------


## Zirak

> C'est une minorit.
> Si tu prends l'ensemble des catholiques de France (tout ceux qui se sont fait baptis) et que tu les fais voter pour savoir si ils sont contre le HellFest, il y aura un pourcentage infime de "OUI".


Et si tu prends les islamistes ou les juifs qui vont de vilaines choses, ils sont aussi minoritaires, alors pourquoi on en fait tout un foin ?

Tu montres le parfait exemple du double-discours et du traitement deux poids deux mesures qu'il y a entre la religion catholique et les autres religions...




> Ouais il y avait peut tre des associations catholiques dans le tas, mais pas que.
> Il y avait *beaucoup dathes et de musulmans.*


On peut avoir des chiffres qui appuient ton affirmation, ou il faut encore se contenter du fait que tu le dise ?





> Il y a beaucoup de catholiques qui se comportent comme des athes.


S'ils se comportent comme des athes, ils ne croient donc pas en dieu, et ne sont donc pas catholiques... 





> Cela dit je trouve a cool qu'en 2016 il y a encore des gens qui passent par l'glise pour se marier et qui font baptiser leurs enfants. C'est un peu une tradition.


Se marier  l'glise et faire baptiser ses enfants, si on n'est pas croyant, moi je trouve cela ridicule au contraire, quelle est l'intrt de pratiquer une crmonie religieuse si tu n'es pas croyant ? 

Ceux qui vont se marier  l'glise, alors qu'ils ne sont pas croyants, et qu'ils ont dj eu des rapports intimes alors que c'est interdit par cette religion, ce n'est pas un peu se moquer de cette religion, voir mme, Est-ce que Dieu (s'il existe, et il existe pour les croyants), ne considre pas a comme un affront au final ?





> J'entends plus souvent parler dextrmistes juifs que dextrmistes catholiques.


Ah bon, ou a ? 




> C'est pas comparable, le catholicisme c'est universel, *tout le monde est accept.*


C'est bien pour cela que des gens qui ne respectent pas les prceptes comme il faut, peuvent se retrouver excommunis... Donc non, les catholiques ne tolrent pas tout et n'acceptent pas tout le monde.

Sinon, l'islam, c'est pareil, du moment que tu fais la crmonie pour te convertir, tout le monde est accept hein, ce n'est pas spcifique au catholicisme.





> Aprs il ne faut pas considrer tout les chrtiens comme des catholiques.


Personne n'a dit cela. Mais les autres courants sont plutt minoritaires en France.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Si le ciel bleu devenait mainstream, thierrybenji trouverait qu'il est plutt verdtre.


C'est un peu vrai.
Mais si je devais regarder le ciel je trouverais surtout que pour des tranes de condensation elles restent quand mme super longtemps...

----------


## Zirak

> C'est un peu vrai.
> Mais si je devais regarder le ciel je trouverais surtout que pour des tranes de condensation elles restent quand mme super longtemps...


Allez, on est parti sur les chemtrails... Une prochaine drive de sujet sur les hommes-lzards et les illuminati et je pense qu'on aura fait le tour.

----------


## TallyHo

> Une prochaine drive de sujet sur les hommes-lzards


Quoi les hommes-lzards ? Il y a aussi des extrmistes chez eux ?

Sinon une rflexion comme a... Quelle religion a Dieu ? Parce qu'il part du judaisme jusqu' l'islam en passant par le chrtien... Il change d'avis comme de chemises ce Dieu...  ::mrgreen::

----------


## yildiz-online

> C'est pour cela que la rponse  la question initiale, n'est pas si vidente que tu le prtends. Car, dans le cadre que tu dfinis toi-mme, les pratiques de l'islam proclames par DAECH sont tout aussi valables que celles de Mohamed d'en bas qui ne ferait pas de mal  une mouche, ou celui de la sur de Zirak. 
> Mais celui de DAECH est-il compatible avec la Rpublique Franaise ?


Faudrait savoir, on parle d'islam ou d'islam de daesh? parce que dans toutes les philosophie il y a des groupes qui sont contre les valeurs actuelles d'un pays, on ne va pas gnraliser pour autant.
Si on est d'accord que l'Islam majoritaire tel qu'il existe en France depuis des dcennies sans problme notoire est compatible alors que les gus de daesh font n'importe quoi, a me va trs bien.
Mais dans ce cas que l'ont cesse de stigmatiser l'Islam majoritaire en le dfinissant comme proche d'un groupe minoritaire.

----------


## Ryu2000

> tout le monde est accept hein, ce n'est pas spcifique au catholicisme.


C'est ce que je dis, seule une infime partie du judasme n'est pas universel.
a existe des rabbins qui disent qu'il faut prserver un sang pur, a n'existe pas dans d'autres religions.




> Allez, on est parti sur les chemtrails...


C'tait pour la blague, a faisait auto drision !
Cela dit...

----------


## behe

> Ouais il y avait peut tre des associations catholiques dans le tas, mais pas que.
> Il y avait beaucoup dathes et de musulmans.


C'est quand mme les catholiques qui taient en majorit



> Une enqute de Yagg et Mediapart considre cependant que, malgr une apparence de diversit, un certain nombre d'associations sur les 37 qui composent le collectif en mars 2013 sont des  coquilles vides ,* destines  masquer la prdominance des organisations proches de l'glise catholique*51. Une enqute plus prcise du Monde dnombre 11  coquilles vides  (32 %), 8 associations de la  sphre chrtienne  et 3  traditionalistes  (30 % en tout), 2  collectifs musulmans  (5 %) et 12 associations de la  socit civile  (32 %
> [...]
> La Manif pour tous est en partie finance par des dons, dont certains peuvent atteindre, selon Metronews, entre vingt et trente mille euros60. Selon Yagg et Mediapart,* ces dons proviendraient principalement des milieux catholiques, et les principales associations membres du collectif*, telles Alliance VITA, Associations familiales catholiques et Familles de France auraient mis leur trsorerie au service du mouvement51. D'aprs Le Canard enchan, Claude Bbar, prsident du conseil de surveillance d'Axa, aurait financ de faon importante la manifestation du 13 janvier 201361.


et le passage sur "les veilleurs" montre que les plus impliqus taient les cathos.

----------


## Grogro

> Allez, on est parti sur les chemtrails... Une prochaine drive de sujet sur les hommes-lzards et les illuminati et je pense qu'on aura fait le tour.


Il te trolle et tu tombes dans le panneau.  ::aie::

----------


## Grogro

> Faudrait savoir, on parle d'islam ou d'islam de daesh? parce que dans toutes les philosophie il y a des groupes qui sont contre les valeurs actuelles d'un pays, on ne va pas gnraliser pour autant.
> Si on est d'accord que l'Islam majoritaire tel qu'il existe en France depuis des dcennies sans problme notoire est compatible alors que les gus de daesh font n'importe quoi, a me va trs bien.
> Mais dans ce cas que l'ont cesse de stigmatiser l'Islam majoritaire en le dfinissant comme proche d'un groupe minoritaire.


C'est le pige parfait dans lequel veulent nous faire tomber les islamistes violents (DAECH) ou politiques (frres musulmans). Qui sont entre-eux ennemis mortel mais partagent le mme objectif, tout en agitant les banlieues en sous-main. Et nos identitaires, obsds par la qute d'une essentialisation pour retrouver des repres familiers, sont leurs idiots utiles MAIS AUSSI les trs mdiatiques pagamaldamistes libraux-libertaires, parce qu'ils dfendent les islamistes non radicaux. Il faut noter que les salafistes prosprent dans les grandes villes o l'islam est le plus divis (Marseille, Lyon ou la RP par exemple). Ils comblent un vide institutionnel en quelque sorte.

----------


## Zirak

> Il te trolle et tu tombes dans le panneau.





> C'tait pour la blague, a faisait auto drision !
> *Cela dit...*


C'est une blague dans la blague ou finalement, quand il se met  y rflchir, ce n'tait pas vraiment un troll / une blague ?  :;):

----------


## Zirak

> Sinon une rflexion comme a... Quelle religion a Dieu ? Parce qu'il part du judaisme jusqu' l'islam en passant par le chrtien... Il change d'avis comme de chemises ce Dieu...


Il ne change pas d'avis, ce sont les humains qui font toutes ces religions diffrentes pour au final honorer la mme divinit (enfin pour les 3 grandes religions monothiste, dj pour les autres, ta phrase ne tient pas forcment).

Mais sinon, Dieu, il fait comme tout le monde devrait faire, croire en lui-mme avant de croire en un autre, ce qui est dj un grand pas sur la route du bonheur. ^^

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Faudrait savoir, on parle d'islam ou d'islam de daesh? parce que dans toutes les philosophie il y a des groupes qui sont contre les valeurs actuelles d'un pays, on ne va pas gnraliser pour autant.
> Si on est d'accord que l'Islam majoritaire tel qu'il existe en France depuis des dcennies sans problme notoire est compatible alors que les gus de daesh font n'importe quoi, a me va trs bien.
> Mais dans ce cas que l'ont cesse de stigmatiser l'Islam majoritaire en le dfinissant comme proche d'un groupe minoritaire.


L'Islam "majoritaire", a signifie quoi exactement ? Majoritaire dans quelle priphrie ? 
Si on prend le catholicisme, il a un chef, le Pape qui dfinit en quelques sortes comment les "textes" doivent tre interprts. 
La religion musulmane n'a pas cette hirarchie. Comme l'on dit certains ici, chaque musulman est mis face  Dieu. Certes, il y a des prtres (imam) mais ils ne dtiennent pas le pouvoir spirituel. Eux mme interprtent les textes sacrs  leur manire. 
Dire qu'un imam se trompe, c'est forcment faux. Aussi faux, en fait que dire qu'un musulman se trompe. 
Il n'y a donc pas, comme tu le dis "un islam" ou "un islam de daech", mais des textes interprtables  volont, chaque musulman mettant son curseur l o il se sent le mieux, non ? C'est pour cela que a devient difficile de dire "L'islam est-il compatible avec la Rpublique Franaise ?".
Dans la trs grande majorit, et de ceux que je ctoie, a ne pose pas de problme, mais comment faire pour viter les drives, dans la mesure o il n'y a pas de structure de l'islam ?

----------


## behe

> L'Islam "majoritaire", a signifie quoi exactement ? Majoritaire dans quelle priphrie ? 
> Si on prend le catholicisme, il a un chef, le Pape qui dfinit en quelques sortes comment les "textes" doivent tre interprts.


le catholicisme integriste (lefebvristes ) ne reconnait pas le pape comme chef, donc non le pape n'est pas le patron des cathos. il est le "patron" de la majorit des cathos.
Et dire qu'un imam a faux n'est pas  impossible(surtout si il est plutt ouvert  l'change)

----------


## Jon Shannow

> le catholicisme integriste (lefebvristes ) ne reconnait pas le pape comme chef, donc non le pape n'est pas le patron des cathos. il est le "patron" de la majorit des cathos.


tre cathos, a signifie reconnaitre le Pape. Ne pas le reconnaitre, en tant que chrtien, fait de toi autre chose qu'un catho. Il ne faut pas confondre chrtien et catholique. 



> Et dire qu'un imam a faux n'est pas  impossible(surtout si il est plutt ouvert  l'change)


Il ne peut avoir faux, il a simplement une vision de l'islam diffrente.

----------


## behe

> tre cathos, a signifie reconnaitre le Pape. Ne pas le reconnaitre, en tant que chrtien, fait de toi autre chose qu'un catho. Il ne faut pas confondre chrtien et catholique.


 Nous adhrons de tout cur, de toute notre me  la Rome catholique, gardienne de la Foi catholique et des traditions ncessaires au maintien de cette foi,  la Rome ternelle, matresse de sagesse et de vrit. Nous refusons par contre et avons toujours refus de suivre la Rome de tendance no-moderniste et no-protestante qui s'est manifeste clairement dans le concile Vatican II et aprs le concile dans toutes les rformes qui en sont issues. ()
*Aucune autorit, mme la plus leve dans la hirarchie, ne peut nous contraindre  abandonner ou  diminuer notre foi catholique clairement exprime et professe par le magistre de l'glise depuis dix-neuf sicles.* S'il arrivait, dit saint Paul, que nous-mmes ou un Ange venu du ciel vous enseigne autre chose que ce que je vous ai enseign, qu'il soit anathme (Gal. 1:8). N'est-ce pas ce que nous rpte le Saint-Pre aujourd'hui ? Et si une certaine contradiction se manifestait dans ses paroles et ses actes ainsi que dans les actes des dicastres, alors nous choisissons ce qui a toujours t enseign et nous faisons la sourde oreille aux nouveauts destructrices de l'glise.()

sourcehttps://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marcel_Lefebvre
les lefebvristes sont des cathos, mais il ne veulent aucune volution dans la religion.

J'ai une question pour toi Jon: si un pape dit que les prservatifs sont interdits, puis son successeur change d'avis, quel prcepte doit tre suivi par les fidles?

----------


## TallyHo

> J'ai une question pour toi Jon: si un pape dit que les prservatifs sont interdits, puis son successeur change d'avis, quel prcepte doit tre suivi par les fidles?


Trs bonne question et c'est l o des gars comme Jon confondent tout par ignorance et surtout parce qu'ils ne veulent pas savoir car c'est plus commode et facile de rejeter. Il y a la religion du livre et ensuite les rgles religieuses dictes par l'homme du pouvoir religieux / l'institution et c'est l que a drive parfois. Donc dire que l'Islam est ceci ou cela par rapport  des actes minoritaires d'hommes n'a aucun sens, pas plus que dire que la religion catho est arrire car il y a des intgristes qui poussent au cul pour voter une loi contre l'ivg. Je pense que tu perds ton temps avec lui, il a trop les ides arrtes et des jugements de valeur qui empchent le dbat, je ne dis pas de tomber d'accord, juste changer objectivement.

----------


## Mat.M

> tre cathos, a signifie reconnaitre le Pape. Ne pas le reconnaitre, en tant que chrtien, fait de toi autre chose qu'un catho. Il ne faut pas confondre chrtien et catholique.


oui et non...c'est discutable.
D'abord Saint-Pierre de Rome a fait loin de chez moi et puis mme si je respecte la religion on peut trs bien aller prier dans des lieux de cultes plus modestes sans forcment approuver les dogmes du Pape continuellement.
Des lieux de cultes qui expriment la modestie il y en a, nombres de chapelles en Haute Provence par exemple comme cette chapelle ,dans un vallon perdue du Queyras.

Sinon l'autre photo c'est  Cracovie ce mois de juillet 2016 pour les journes internationales de la Jeunesse. ( et j'ai entendu le Pape faire son discours )

Je ne suis pas pratiquant je suis all en voyage  Cracovie indpendamment de cette raison  ::D:

----------


## yildiz-online

> L'Islam "majoritaire", a signifie quoi exactement ?


Ca veut dire que le plus grand nombre suit la voie la plus proche de la droiture:

http://www.sunnisme.com/article-25683426.html/




> Dans la trs grande majorit, et de ceux que je ctoie, a ne pose pas de problme, mais comment faire pour viter les drives, dans la mesure o il n'y a pas de structure de l'islam ?


Dans toute socit, mme structure, il y a des drives, ce n'est pas pour autant que l'on intente un procs  la socit entire pour les agissement de ceux qui vont  l'encontre des valeurs de la majorit.

----------


## henderson

> Ca veut dire que le plus grand nombre suit la voie la plus proche de la droiture:
> 
> http://www.sunnisme.com/article-25683426.html/
> 
> 
> 
> Dans toute socit, mme structure, il y a des drives, ce n'est pas pour autant que l'on intente un procs  la socit entire pour les agissement de ceux qui vont  l'encontre des valeurs de la majorit.


En Iran ( etc...) c'est de la droiture ou de la drive ?

----------


## yildiz-online

> En Iran ( etc...) c'est de la droiture ou de la drive ?


L'islam est une religion pas un pays, 85% des musulmans sont sunnites dans le monde.
En Iran 90% des musulmans sont chiites.

----------


## Ryu2000

Parfois il y a moins de diffrence sur l'ide et la pratique de la religion entre 1 chiite et 1 sunnite qu'entre 2 chiites ou 2 sunnites...

De ce que j'ai entendu dire, l'endroit o l'islam est interprt et appliqu de la faon la plus hardcore c'est en Arabie Saoudite.

----------


## henderson

> Parfois il y a moins de diffrence sur l'ide et la pratique de la religion entre 1 chiite et 1 sunnite qu'entre 2 chiites ou 2 sunnites...
> 
> De ce que j'ai entendu dire, l'endroit o l'islam est interprt et appliqu de la faon la plus hardcore c'est en Arabie Saoudite.


Le plus modr ? Le Maroc ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> Le plus modr ? Le Maroc ?


Alors a j'en sais rien du tout.
J'y connais strictement rien en pays islamique, je sais mme pas si a s'appelle comme a...
J'ai juste entendu parler de l'Arabie Saoudite.

=====================
Le plan tordu de Sarkozy pour interdire le port du voile islamique dans l'espace public



> "Les troubles  l'ordre de public ne concernent pas forcment des violences, il peut s'agir d'interdire ce qui porte atteinte  la dignit humaine"


D'aprs les valeurs de la Rpublique, le voile, la burqa et ce genre de chose est une atteinte  la dignit humaine.
Ils pensent que les femmes sont forc  porter le voile, que ce n'est pas leur choix.

C'est compltement faux.
Dans la majorit des cas, les femmes qui portent le voilent l'ont choisi, personne ne les forces.

Si on continu dans la logique rpublicaine, les juifs ne doivent plus porter de kippa et les bonnes surs ne doivent plus porter de voile...

----------


## ManusDei

> Le plus modr ? Le Maroc ?


Je miserais peut-tre plutt sur la Finlande.

----------


## BenoitM

> Dans la majorit des cas, les femmes qui portent le voilent l'ont choisi, personne ne les forces.
> 
> Si on continu dans la logique rpublicaine, les juifs ne doivent plus porter de kippa et les bonnes surs ne doivent plus porter de voile...


Je connais peut de juifs qui porte la kippa...
Les bonnes soeurs sont quand mme une classe particulire de croyantes.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Je connais peut de juifs qui porte la kippa...
> Les bonnes surs sont quand mme une classe particulire de croyantes.


D'accord.
Mais le raisonnement qu'on trouve souvent c'est "le voile porte atteinte  la dignit".
Alors que quelque part c'est comme porter une casquette ou un bonnet, sauf qu'au lieu d'tre uniquement protecteur et esthtique a doit galement avoir un sens religieux.

Sarkozy pense que parler d'interdiction du voile dans les lieux communs et une bonne stratgie lectorale.
Les mdias ont set up les franais de sorte  ce qu'ils soient proccups par ce genre de "problmes".

Il y a beaucoup plus urgent et important que de s'occuper du voile, encore...
On a dj bien parl  l'poque.

C'est chiant quand on est en priode lectorale, on entend trop parler des candidats et de leur ides de merde.
Dans un quinquennat le prsident passe 2 ans  prparer sa rlection au lieu de s'occuper du pays...

----------


## TallyHo

> Je connais peut de juifs qui porte la kippa...


Peut-tre parce qu'ils sont moins nombreux ? Sinon ouvre tes yeux quand tu viens en France... Je suis dans une ville du sud trs mixe et je peux te dire qu'ils mettent la kippa. Et je peux te le dire d'autant mieux que je vais de temps en temps acheter les merguez et autres trucs  griller chez un boucher juif  ::): 




> Les bonnes soeurs sont quand mme une classe particulire de croyantes.


En quoi ? En France, nous sommes lacs... La lacit ce n'est pas quand a arrange... Ou alors il faut tre franc et mettre une religion catholique d'Etat.




> Si on continu dans la logique rpublicaine, les juifs ne doivent plus porter de kippa et les bonnes surs ne doivent plus porter de voile...


Si on parle d'interdire ce qu'on appelle communment le voile (diffrent de la burqa qui doit tre interdite), effectivement tu as raison, les autres religions doivent aussi ne plus se couvrir la tte.

De toute faon, nous nageons en plein amalgame et hypocrisie et les franais sautent dedans  pieds joints. On a eu que a sur ce fil et encore un sur cette page avec l'Iran. Heureusement qu'il y a eu quelques commentaires intelligents qui font encore un peu esprer mais bon... J'ai bien peur que ce ne soit pas une majorit...

Ce qui est d'ailleurs assez marrant, c'est de voir que nous parlons que de populations arabes et perses alors que les arabes ne reprsentent que 20% des musulmans dans le monde... Souvent on me rpond "oui mais c'est parce que nous avons surtout des arabo-musulmans en France"... Donc, dans ce cas, a valide tout ce qui a t dit sur les amalgames et l'excuse de religion, on parle bien des arabes et l'Islam n'est en fait pas le rel souci. Le souci est l'intgration, le sentiment d'appartenance  une Nation, etc... et des gens paums qui se font rcuprer par des fanatiques.

Maintenant allez faire comprendre a aux franais quand on a un espce de connard de nabot de traitre qui passe son temps  jeter de l'huile sur le feu, une blondinette qui lui fait concurrence, une classe politique qui fait mine de ne pas savoir qu'on est quelque part un peu responsable de la merde l-bas et des mdias qui ne sont plus du tout objectifs...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Maintenant allez faire comprendre a aux franais quand on a un espce de connard de nabot de traitre qui passe son temps  jeter de l'huile sur le feu, une blondinette qui lui fait concurrence, une classe politique qui fait mine de ne pas savoir qu'on est quelque part un peu responsable de la merde l-bas et des mdias qui ne sont plus du tout objectifs...


Au PS (notamment avec Valls) et  l'UMP on a vu des remarques islamophobes.
Dans tous les mdias (Zemmour par exemple) il y a eu des propos islamophobes.

Marine Lepen et Emmanuel Macron on dclar que l'Islam tait compatible avec la France.

La religion de chacun n'est pas un problme tant qu'elle est secondaire, il ne faut pas se considrer :
Catholique FranaisMusulman FranaisJuif Franais

Il faut se considrer :
Franais (Catholique)Franais (Musulman)Franais (Juif)

C'est mieux de se dire : "on est tous franais, on est une famille, on est tous pote, c'est chouette", plutt que de se dire "Salaud de musulmans ils vont dtruire la France".

Le systme crer des tensions, comme faire croire que certains musulmans veulent supprimer les crches de Nol, sauf que a ne marche pas du tout puisque Jsus (ʿĪsā) est le prophte le plus cit dans le Coran.
Le truc qui fait chier c'est la lacit rpublicaine, a n'a rien a voir avec ce que devrait tre la lacit.
La rpublique veut crer sa religion laque.
Vincent Peillon (Rpublique, Lacit, conneries de ce genre ) :



La Rpublique est laque mais la France est Catholique, si t'es pas content que les cloches de l'glise sonnent toutes les heures, ne vient pas t'installer dans le village mais ne demande pas qu'on arrte de faire sonner les cloches (j'ai vu un gars demand a une fois).

----------


## TallyHo

> si t'es pas content que les cloches de l'glise sonnent toutes les heures, ne vient pas t'installer dans le village mais ne demande pas qu'on arrte de faire sonner les cloches (j'ai vu un gars demand a une fois).


Les cloches qui sonnent pour donner l'heure, a va encore. L o a poserait problme, c'est si on te force  faire une minute de silence  chaque fois que le carillon sonne aux heures de prire.

Par contre, tu viens de me donner une bonne ide pour faire ch*er le Maire...  ::mouarf::

----------


## BenoitM

> Les cloches qui sonnent pour donner l'heure, a va encore. L o a poserait problme, c'est si on te force  faire une minute de silence  chaque fois que le carillon sonne aux heures de prire.
> 
> Par contre, tu viens de me donner une bonne ide pour faire ch*er le Maire...


Pourtant ca se fait de plus en plus...
Et on ne fait plus sonne les cloches la nuit.

De plus il y a les beffrois qui sont des construction lac pour remplacer les clochers des glises.

A notre poque indiqu l'heure n'a plus d'utilit.

----------


## Grogro

Sinon, tout va trs bien madame la marquise : http://www.lepoint.fr/societe/la-com...2073686_23.php

Les Padamalgam500 vont finir par faire lire le FN. On aura l'air bien con ce jour l.

----------


## Zirak

> Sinon, tout va trs bien madame la marquise : http://www.lepoint.fr/societe/la-com...2073686_23.php
> 
> *Les Padamalgam500 vont finir par faire lire le FN.* On aura l'air bien con ce jour l.


Je n'ai pas vu le lien, entre l'article, les Padamalgam500 et le FN ?

Si le FN se fait lire, a sera  cause des idiots (oui je gnralise exprs, et j'ai mis idiot car quand je dis raciste, je me fait engueuler aussi), bon allez je retire "idiots", bref, si le FN se fait lire, a sera surtout  cause des $*^$m*^* (remplacer par ce que vous voulez), qui vont voter pour lui, et pas seulement  cause des "Padamalgam500".

En gros, t'es en train de dire, que des gens qui prchent le "vivre-ensemble" font plus monter le FN que ceux qui ont un racisme latent (plus ou moins dvelopp, assum ou non) et qui votent pour ce parti ? C'est quand mme fort de caf comme dirait l'autre...

Si personne ne vote pour eux, que tu prche le padamalgame ou non, ils ne seront pas lus...  ::aie::

----------


## TallyHo

> Je n'ai pas vu le lien, entre l'article, les Padamalgam500 et le FN


Il n'y en a pas... C'est le genre de raisonnement binaire qu'on a eu tout le long de ce fil... Ils n'ont pas compris que le fait de ne pas faire d'amalgame n'est pas synonyme de dni de l'extrmisme. Si le FN passe, c'est justement grce aux atrophis du bulbe qui raisonnent en noir ou blanc et qui ne cherchent pas  comprendre le fond du problme.

----------


## GPPro

le "padamalgam" est au FN Ce que le bobo est  l'UMP ou LR ou je ne sais plus comment ils s'appellent maintenant. Juste une cible facile pour pas trop encombrer leur neurone (pas de faute l, singulier volontaire) quand ils veulent s'en prendre  la part de la population qui ne pense pas comme eux.

----------


## Grogro

> Je n'ai pas vu le lien, entre l'article, les Padamalgam500 et le FN ?
> 
> Si le FN se fait lire, a sera  cause des idiots (oui je gnralise exprs, et j'ai mis idiot car quand je dis raciste, je me fait engueuler aussi), bon allez je retire "idiots", bref, si le FN se fait lire, a sera surtout  cause des $*^$m*^* (remplacer par ce que vous voulez), qui vont voter pour lui, et pas seulement  cause des "Padamalgam500".
> 
> En gros, t'es en train de dire, que des gens qui prchent le "vivre-ensemble" font plus monter le FN que ceux qui ont un racisme latent (plus ou moins dvelopp, assum ou non) et qui votent pour ce parti ? C'est quand mme fort de caf comme dirait l'autre...
> 
> Si personne ne vote pour eux, que tu prche le padamalgame ou non, ils ne seront pas lus...


Je te laisse mditer sur cette analyse de l'un des (nombreux) facteurs de l'mergence de Trump : http://www.nytimes.com/2016/09/23/op...llennials.html ; et surtout  ce qui cre une dynamique de vote. Un indice : les lecteurs du FN ne sont ni plus ni moins racistes que des lecteurs du PS ou de l'UMP (je ne dis pas qu'ils ne le sont pas). Indice n2 : on appelle a une *raction* non-linaire, imprvisible, disproportionne,  des signaux rpts. Signaux rels, partiellement rels, ou fantasms, raction rationnelle ou irrationnelle, cela n'est pas pertinent dans l'analyse. Il ne faut surtout pas penser en moraliste. Il faut bien comprendre galement que le "contenu" du vote (le fond du programme lectoral) n'a que peu d'importance et que seule compte rellement la posture, c'est  dire la faade que l'on affiche de bonne foi. Du point de vue rhtorique et politique, ce  quoi on assiste c'est une sorte de "monte aux extrmes", au sens clausewitzien, entre l'identitarisme, mergeant et multiforme, et entre l'idologie, de moins en moins dominante, de boboland, ce mlange fluctuant entre la droite librale et la gauche culturelle. Il importe de casser cette dynamique au plus vite.

Plus la classe jacassante s'arque-boutera dans le dni du rel, par cynisme, par mpris de classe, ou par peur "d'offenser", plus le FN montera (ils ont dj pt un premier plafond de verre, chose que je croyais impossible). Et on se rveillera un beau jour avec une prsidence bleue marine, un pays ingouvernable, et  la cl quelques annes plus tard un pays ruin, isol, en tat de semi guerre civile et plus ou moins ouvertement sgrgationniste. 

Je n'ai jamais cru qu'un bouffon inculte comme Trump pouvait tre pris au srieux, il a cras la primaire contre toutes attentes. Plus les mdias s'acharnaient contre lui, plus ils faisaient bien involontairement son jeu. Je n'ai jamais cru que les rpublicains puissent avoir la moindre chance en novembre, Trump est pourtant bien parti pour l'emporter haut la main. L'lection de Marine le Pen semble encore de la politique-fiction ? C'est pourtant possible, voire probable.

----------


## TallyHo

Sauf que sur ce fil, il n'y a pas de peur d'offenser dans les propos tenus, il y a des ractions intelligentes qui disent dans le fond de bien dissocier les causes relles sans faire d'amalgame...

Les seuls crtins sur ce fil sont ceux qui n'arrivent pas  dissocier en rangeant tout dans des cases "mchants" et "gentils" sans autre forme de nuance. Le FN monte justement  cause d'eux, ceux qui ne s'attachent qu' voir des menaces dans la diffrence (comme Jon) ou ceux qui confondent tout et amalgament tout dans le mme paquet (tous les voiles se ressemblent, hein Gro  ::roll:: ).

L'intolrance, la peur, l'amalgame, c'est beaucoup d  l'ignorance et je crois qu'il est justement trs pertinent de dsamorcer par le dialogue et l'change d'ides, culturel et autres. Voir le lien du podcast sur RTL que j'ai mis plus haut  ce sujet.

----------


## Ryu2000

Le PS et l'UMP sont pro migrants et anti islam.
Ils font venir le maximum de migrants, mais stigmatisent les musulmans.

C'est compliqu pour le PS, parce qu'il y a des types islamophobe comme Valls, mais en mme temps ils doivent se dmerder pour avoir le maximum de votes de la part des franais musulmans.
Tous les partis politiques sont schizophrnes.

Quand le FN monte c'est que le peuple en a marre du PS et de l'UMP et qu'ils veulent les punir en quelque sorte.
Le FN veut filtrer l'immigration et n'a rien contre les franais musulmans. (enfin a dpend qui, c'est au moins autant le bordel dans ce parti que dans les autres...)

=================================

C'est assez intressant d'tudier Trump.
Le gars n'a aucun support, il est auto financ, aucun mdia ne le soutient, la plupart des rpublicains prfrent tre du ct d'Hilary.
On ne lit jamais quelque chose de positif  propos de lui.

Et malgr que l'univers soit contre lui, une parti non ngligeable du peuple est prt  la suivre.

Moi je m'en fous je ne suis pas tasunien.
Je ne sais pas de quoi il est capable et je m'en fous.
Par contre je sais de quoi la Clinton est capable et ce n'est pas jolie jolie...
Elle a dj t aux affaires, elle a dj bien fait de la merde...

Apparemment la majorit des tasuniens sont d'accord pour dire que les lections prsidentielles US 2016 c'est choisir entre la peste et le cholra.
Leur systme dmocratique ne fonctionne pas. (le notre non plus)

Le systme lectoral US est trs particulier :

----------


## Zirak

> C'est assez intressant d'tudier Trump.
> Le gars n'a aucun support, il est auto financ, aucun mdia ne le soutient, la plupart des rpublicains prfrent tre du ct d'Hilary.
> On ne lit jamais quelque chose de positif  propos de lui.
> 
> Et malgr que l'univers soit contre lui, une parti non ngligeable du peuple est prt  la suivre.


Oui enfin, c'est un peu comme au FN,  chaque fois que je vois des mecs voulant voter Trump qui sont questionns et mis devant la contradiction des propos de Trump, on se rend bien compte que ce ne sont pas les plus finauds de la paroisse, il n'y a pas que dans le nord de la France qu'il y a de la consanguinit si vous voyez ce que je veux dire...

Des trucs trs cons mme des fois, genre une fois j'avais vu des supporters de Trump interviews, notamment des femmes, qui disaient qu'Hillary ne pouvait pas faire l'affaire, que du fait d'tre une femme, elle allait faire des crises d'hystries et dclencher guerre sur guerre et qu'ils n'auraient pas ce problme si ils lisaient un homme.

Et la le journaliste leur fait : "Pourtant, pratiquement toutes les guerres ont t dclenches par des hommes." 

Gros blanc, l'air con, puis "Oui mais c'est pas pareil", et ils te refont le sketch du bon et du mauvais chasseur.


Alors oui, que cela soit sur les supporters de Trump ou les votants FN, je sais bien qu'il ne faut pas gnraliser et qu'ils ne sont pas tous idiots / racistes, mais encore une fois, c'est quand mme une drle de concidence qu' chaque fois qu'on on interroge un, on tombe sur le schtroumpf dbile.  ::aie::

----------


## Ryu2000

> c'est quand mme une drle de concidence qu' chaque fois qu'on on interroge un, on tombe sur le schtroumpf dbile.


C'est filtr et mont par les mdias.
Des gens qui disent n'importe quoi t'en trouve au PS et  l'UMP.
Sauf que les mdias choisissent de ne pas les montrer.

Par contre quand ils vont voir le public de Trump, ils recherchent bien les plus dbiles, ils les chauffent sur des sujets qui les nervent et quand ils commencent  dire n'importe quoi c'est gard au montage final.
C'est la technique du Petit Journal quand c'tait avec Yann Barthes.

Forcment si un parti regroupe beaucoup de monde, dans le tas t'auras une minorit de gens qui peuvent donner une trs mauvaise image, sous les bonnes circonstances.
Les mdias ne vont pas te montrer les supporteurs intelligent de Trump, qui ont des arguments qui tiennent debout.
Statistiquement il y a forcment des gens intelligents dans le tas.
Ou alors les USA ne sont compos trs majoritairement de gros abrutis...

Hillary a eu la mme rflexion que vous.
Elle a dit que les lecteurs de Trump taient tous des cons. (en simplifiant)
Du coup a n'a pas eu un effet positif sur sa campagne...
Dire qu'une aussi grosse parti du peuple US est compos de dbiles, a n'est pas bien pass..

----------


## Zirak

> C'est filtr et mont par les mdias.
> Des gens qui disent n'importe quoi t'en trouve au PS et  l'UMP.
> Sauf que les mdias choisissent de ne pas les montrer.
> 
> Par contre quand ils vont voir le public de Trump, ils recherchent bien les plus dbiles, ils les chauffent sur des sujets qui les nervent et quand ils commencent  dire n'importe quoi c'est gard au montage final.
> C'est la technique du Petit Journal quand c'tait avec Yann Barthes.
> 
> Forcment si un parti regroupe beaucoup de monde, dans le tas t'auras une minorit de gens qui peuvent donner une trs mauvaise image, sous les bonnes circonstances.
> Les mdias ne vont pas te montrer les supporteurs intelligent de Trump, qui ont des arguments qui tiennent debout.
> ...


Oui c'est con pour Hillary de le dire mme si elle le pense, surtout si elle voulait rcuprer une partie des lecteurs.

Quand au montage et autres, cela doit bien entendu arriver, je ne peux pas dire pour les votants de Trump, mais pour ce qui concerne le FN, mme sans prendre en compte les mdias et seulement les gens  qui j'ai vraiment parl (typiquement, grce aux rseaux sociaux, je retrouv des gens avec qui j'tais au collge ou autre, et que je n'avais pas revu depuis des annes, et certains sont devenus votants FN), bah y'a pas d'histoire de montage ou de chauffer les gens, j'avais le droit  tous les HOAX racistes qui circulent sur le net, et dont on a dj prouv 150 fois que c'tait faux. je le cherche toujours le votant FN non-raciste avec de bons arguments qui n'a pas le QI d'un petit-pois... 

Alors oui, il doit bien en exister quelques uns, mais ils sont super bien cachs quand mme, mdias ou non. D'ailleurs il suffit de regarder les tweets / rseaux sociaux / sites officiels des gens de ce parti, pour voir un sacr paquet d'neries racontes. Si il n'y avait vraiment qu'une trs faible minorit de racistes / idiots, et que le programme tenait la route, le FN serait au pouvoir depuis trs longtemps, "padamalgam500" ou non.

Bref, on digresse pas mal, je voulais juste dire que c'est un peu facile de coller la monter du FN essentiellement sur le dos des gens qui luttent contre les "amalgames" (sachant que le FN ne monte pas spcialement, ils font de plus gros "pourcentages" car il y a moins de votants, mais ils n'ont pas normment plus de voix au final, cela dpend pas mal du type d'lection aussi.)

Quant aux supporters de Trump, non il n'y en a pas d'intelligent, suffit de voir le nombre de conneries qu'il raconte, que cela soit les propos sexistes, racistes, les conneries sur le climat (pour lui, le rchauffement climatique, c'est un hoax des chinois...), etc etc 

Je ne vois pas comment on peut qualifier d'intelligent des gens qui sont d'accord avec tout a ? Qu'on soit d'accord avec son programme conomique ou autre, je peux comprendre, mais perso, je n'irais jamais mettre au pouvoir un mec qui prne tout le contraire de ce que je pense et faire rgresser mon pays sur pleins de points, juste car son programme conomique me plait...


Aprs qu'il y ait autant d'idiots au PS ou  l'UMP, je ne dis pas le contraire, mais ce n'est pas la question, et bien sr que si, on en voit dans les mdias.

----------


## TallyHo

> Oui enfin, c'est un peu comme au FN,  chaque fois que je vois des mecs voulant voter Trump qui sont questionns et mis devant la contradiction des propos de Trump, on se rend bien compte que ce ne sont pas les plus finauds de la paroisse


Tu fais dire ce que tu veux aux images ou  l'audio au montage... Je ne connais pas trop Trump mais on en montre ce qu'on veut bien montrer. Par contre, Hilary on la connait et on connait bien aussi ses positions envers les conflits actuels. A partir de l, il n'est pas tonnant du tout qu'on nous la prsente sous son meilleur angle en Europe car a va dans notre sens.

Il faut bien vous dire une chose, il faut un ennemi commun pour faire adhrer les gens  votre cause et les USA fonctionnent pas mal comme a. C'est une stratgie de manipulation assez classique en com', souvenez vous de "mon ennemi, c'est la finance". Je ne vais pas disserter l-dessus mais lisez des bouquins de pub, de sociologie ou de psycho. Vous allez voir que beaucoup de choses vous vont sauter aux yeux ensuite car vous allez tre sensibiliss  ces stratgies.

----------


## MarieKisSlaJoue

> Quand au montage et autres, cela doit bien entendu arriver, je ne peux pas dire pour les votants de Trump, mais pour ce qui concerne le FN, mme sans prendre en compte les mdias et seulement les gens  qui j'ai vraiment parl (typiquement, grce aux rseaux sociaux, je retrouv des gens avec qui j'tais au collge ou autre, et que je n'avais pas revu depuis des annes, et certains sont devenus votants FN), bah y'a pas d'histoire de montage ou de chauffer les gens, j'avais le droit  tous les HOAX racistes qui circulent sur le net, et dont on a dj prouv 150 fois que c'tait faux. je le cherche toujours le votant FN non-raciste avec de bons arguments qui n'a pas le QI d'un petit-pois...


 Alors la +1, c'est bien beau d'accuser de montage les mdias comme le petit journal, mais y'a mme pas besoin de a. Il suffit d'aller sur Facebook pour voir des cas comme on vois  la tl. Et sur Facebook y'a pas de filtre, donc pas de dformation possible.

Surtout que le petit journal mis  part monter des images des militants les plus grave ils ont aussi fait un vritable travail sur notamment les discours, les dclaration des candidats pour les vrifier, les comparer et parfois essayer de montrer que c'tait faux.
C'est ce genre de journalisme qui malheureusement manque en France. Et c'est surtout les rponses des politiques  ces journalistes qui manque. Moi j'adorerai que quand un journaliste passe un temps fous  analyser des discours et des faits tente de questionner un politique dessus, le politique prenne le temps de rpondre au lieu de se dfiler.

----------


## Zirak

> Tu fais dire ce que tu veux aux images ou  l'audio au montage... Je ne connais pas trop Trump mais on en montre ce qu'on veut bien montrer. Par contre, Hilary on la connait et on connait bien aussi ses positions envers les conflits actuels. A partir de l, il n'est pas tonnant du tout qu'on nous la prsente sous son meilleur angle en Europe car a va dans notre sens.
> 
> Il faut bien vous dire une chose, il faut un ennemi commun pour faire adhrer les gens  votre cause et les USA fonctionnent pas mal comme a. C'est une stratgie de manipulation assez classique en com', souvenez vous de "mon ennemi, c'est la finance". Je ne vais pas disserter l-dessus mais lisez des bouquins de pub, de sociologie ou de psycho. Vous allez voir que beaucoup de choses vous vont sauter aux yeux ensuite car vous allez tre sensibiliss  ces stratgies.


Ok pour ce qui se passe  la tl, mais comment t'explique le mme rsultat face aux gens  qui je parle en direct ? 

Et surtout, oui, tu peux monter les rponses des supporters, mais quand il va faire un discours complet en direct dans un bled, que tout le monde voit donc toutes les conneries qu'il dit en direct, qui sont les mmes que celles rptes par ses supporters, on voit bien qu'une bonne partie des rponses ne sont donc pas montes...

Encore une fois, le ct "les mdias vous mentent sur tout en permanence", trs peu pour moi, surtout quand on a des sources de diffrents pays qui racontent la mme chose  son propos. Ce mec est toxique, et donc ceux qui votent pour lui aussi, puisqu'ils approuvent ses propos. Faut arrter de vouloir dfendre tout le monde et se dire que non, la plupart des gens ne sont pas des cons. SI c'tait le cas, le monde n'en serait pas l aujourd'hui !  :;): 


Edit: et oui, j'ai trs bien conscience d'tre le con de quelqu'un aussi.

----------


## Grogro

> Alors oui, que cela soit sur les supporters de Trump ou les votants FN, je sais bien qu'il ne faut pas gnraliser et qu'ils ne sont pas tous idiots / racistes, mais encore une fois, c'est quand mme une drle de concidence qu' chaque fois qu'on on interroge un, on tombe sur le schtroumpf dbile.


Tu veux plutt dire que quand on cherche un grolandais, on trouve un grolandais.  ::aie:: 

De base, un militant politique qui n'est pas enfonc dans une profonde stupidit fonctionnelle ("je recrache l'argumentaire type appris par cur et mes opposants sont des fascistes ou des socialo-communistes"), je n'en ai jamais vu. Chaque fois que j'ai eu affaire  un militant, le niveau de connerie et de sectarisme dpassait la stratosphre. 

Des votants FN avec un discours argument, de l'ducation et un QI suprieur j'en ai crois quelques-uns. C'est pas ce qui manque dans une grande ville, mais c'est pas beau  voir. Crois-moi, tu prfres les schtroumpfs neuneus.  ::mrgreen:: 

Les votants FN ou Trump ne sont pas plus demeurs que le reste de la population, simplement, en grande majorit, ce sont des gens avec un niveau d'ducation trs faible. Jadis ce sont des gens qui taient intgrs  la vie socio-conomique et reprsents politiquement.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Alors la +1, c'est bien beau d'accuser de montage les mdias comme le petit journal, mais y'a mme pas besoin de a. Il suffit d'aller sur Facebook pour voir des cas comme on vois  la tl. Et sur Facebook y'a pas de filtre, donc pas de dformation possible.


Les cons s'expriment plus ^^
Moi je vois des messages de pro FG, pro PS, pro FN, pro UMP et les 4 m'nervent, de mon point de vue ils n'ont rien compris.
Pendant le Burkinis sur Facebook y'en a eu plein des supporter PS/UMP qui racontaient de la merde.




> surtout quand on a des sources de diffrents pays qui racontent la mme chose  son propos.


Vous avez cout des meetings de Trump directement ?
Il y a surement des choses intressantes  l'intrieur sinon il n'aurait pas tant de fans.
On dit que c'est le nom respect du politquement correct qui le rend populaire (ok a doit jouer, mais a ne fait pas tout).

Moi ce qui me fait le plus chier c'est le principe : "Trump est affreux, il faut voter Clinton".
Alors que pas du tout, Trump est peut tre horrible,  mais Clinton est pourri et on le sait.

Pourquoi les tasuniens devraient voter soit pour l'un soit pour l'autre ?
Ils n'ont pas d'autre solution ?

----------


## Zirak

> Il y a surement des choses intressantes  l'intrieur sinon il n'aurait pas tant de fans.


Intressantes, je n'irais pas jusque l, aprs a dpend des convictions de chacun, comme je disais, je peux trs bien comprendre qu'on soit d'accord avec son programme conomique, ou autres, en soit, ce n'est pas tant son programme qui me choque, plutt les propos et les convictions de la personne elle-mme.

(Et c'est d'ailleurs le mme problme avec le FN, il n'y aurait pas toute ce couche rance / raciste, a serait pour moi un parti comme un autre, auquel on adhre au programme ou non).




> Moi ce qui me fait le plus chier c'est le principe : "Trump est affreux, il faut voter Clinton".
> Alors que pas du tout, Trump est peut tre horrible,  mais Clinton est pourri et on le sait.


Attention, ce n'est pas parce que j'abhorre Trump, que je suis pour Hillary. C'est un peu comme avec l'UE, le fait de vouloir une UE ou ne pas vouloir en sortir, ne signifie pas pour autant que je suis satisfait de l'UE actuelle.





> Pourquoi les tasuniens devraient voter soit pour l'un soit pour l'autre ?
> Ils n'ont pas d'autre solution ?


Ils avaient d'autres solutions, mais ils ont choisis ces deux la, tout comme en France on a d'autres choix que le FN, LR ou le PS, mais on vote toujours majoritairement pour ces trois la. Mais aux USA, mme en restant sur un systme  deux partis, il y avait moins pire que cela soit chez les dmocrates ou les rpublicains.

----------


## TallyHo

> Encore une fois, le ct "les mdias vous mentent sur tout en permanence", trs peu pour moi, surtout quand on a des sources de diffrents pays qui racontent la mme chose  son propos. Ce mec est toxique, et donc ceux qui votent pour lui aussi, puisqu'ils approuvent ses propos. Faut arrter de vouloir dfendre tout le monde et se dire que non, la plupart des gens ne sont pas des cons.


Je ne dfends pas tout le monde, au contraire je les "accable" tous car le fond est le mme, seule la forme change.

Ce que je t'ai dit, reformul autrement, j'en ai rien  cirer de qui ils mettent comme prsident au USA, c'est leur problme au niveau de la politique intrieure. Par contre, pour l'extrieur, Hilary n'est pas celle qui est prsente dans les mdias et ses mails le prouvent... Bizarrement, personne en parle ici et a se comprend puisque a va dans notre sens. Alors bon... Je veux bien que tous les mdias ne soient pas manipulateurs mais il y a un moment o il faut peut-tre aussi regarder la ralit au lieu de se fier aux "on dit" ou  l'interprtation des mdias.




> Il suffit d'aller sur Facebook pour voir des cas comme on vois  la tl. Et sur Facebook y'a pas de filtre, donc pas de dformation possible.


Et dire qu'on nous a bassin pour donner des sources sures...  ::roll:: 

Sinon un vrai journaliste, ce n'est pas le Petit Journal... C'est un mec qui va sur le terrain pour rendre compte objectivement de ce qui se passe, peu importe la "pression sociale", et qui ne se contente pas de prendre des bribes de discours pour faire le guignol  l'antenne. Si tu m'avais parl de Pierre Carles, l on aurait t d'accord. Mais des mecs comme a, tu les comptes sur les doigts de la main dans la profession.

----------


## GPPro

Juste une correction sur une erreur faite par l'un d'entre vous plus haut : les franais musulmans ne votent pas pour le PS hein... Les dernires stats que j'avais vues montraient qu'ils votaient largement  droite (du genre 70% mais le chiffre est de mmoire, ne le reprenez pas).

----------


## Ryu2000

> les franais musulmans ne votent pas pour le PS hein...


En France on a pas le droit de faire ce genre de statistiques il me semble.

Le PS a largement perdu l'lectorat musulman
Si il l'a perdu c'est bien qu' un moment il devait l'avoir.




> La majorit est plutt "antisystme", ce qui la rend parfois rceptive  la critique de "l'UMPS" et aux ides du FN.





> C'est vrai. L'"lectorat musulman" apparat mme comme le plus hollandais en 2012, puisque selon les instituts de sondage entre 72 et 89% des lecteurs qui se dfinissent musulmans ont vot pour Franois Hollande.





> Le PS a largement perdu cet lectorat aux municipales de 2014.





> Le gros des votes, c'est l'abstention

----------


## behe

> Juste une correction sur une erreur faite par l'un d'entre vous plus haut : les franais musulmans ne votent pas pour le PS hein... Les dernires stats que j'avais vues montraient qu'ils votaient largement  droite (du genre 70% mais le chiffre est de mmoire, ne le reprenez pas).


En 2012, les musulmans soutenaient Hollande  plus de 80% pour contrer Sarko.
Depuis effectivement, a  l'air d'tre passer  droite.

----------


## ManusDei

> je le cherche toujours le votant FN non-raciste avec de bons arguments qui n'a pas le QI d'un petit-pois...


J'en ai crois quelques uns en allant tracter sur les marchs.




> Surtout que le petit journal mis  part monter des images des militants les plus grave ils ont aussi fait un vritable travail sur notamment les discours, les dclaration des candidats pour les vrifier, les comparer et parfois essayer de montrer que c'tait faux.


Bof. Il y avait dj des manips  l'poque o le petit journal durait 5 minutes, et a a explos quand c'est pass  20 minutes. Je me suis retrouv  plusieurs moments  des vnements couverts par le Petit Journal et j'ai clairement pas eu l'impression qu'on tait au mme endroit. Exemple sur les images, quand tu vois qu'ils filment 30 minutes aprs la fin de l'vnement pour pouvoir dire "ah ben y a pas foule".




> Tu fais dire ce que tu veux aux images ou  l'audio au montage... Je ne connais pas trop Trump mais on en montre ce qu'on veut bien montrer.


Ses discours sont dispo sur le net. Ses tweets aussi  ::):

----------


## MarieKisSlaJoue

> Sinon un vrai journaliste, ce n'est pas le Petit Journal... C'est un mec qui va sur le terrain pour rendre compte objectivement de ce qui se passe, peu importe la "pression sociale", et qui ne se contente pas de prendre des bribes de discours pour faire le guignol  l'antenne. Si tu m'avais parl de Pierre Carles, l on aurait t d'accord. Mais des mecs comme a, tu les comptes sur les doigts de la main dans la profession.


C'est exactement ce qu'il font. Il vont dans les meeting quand ils peuvent s'y rendre. Ils vont interroger les gens et en gnral les premiers concerns. Ils croisent plusieurs sources, quand ils parlent des lections prsidentiel ils sont un mec sur place. Quand ils parlent d'une guerre quelque part ils ont un mec sur place aussi.

Donc je ne sais pas pourquoi pour toi le PJ ne peux pas tre considr comme tant un vrai travail de journaliste. La seul diffrence c'est que comparer  un C dans l'air par exemple leur rendu est bcp moins chiant  regarder car ils sont aussi dans la caricature par moment.  Mais si leur montage font rire c'est aussi parce que quand un politique commence son discours par "Je ne suis pas venu vous rptez des choses que vous avez dj entendu" alors que c'est le mme discours qui  t fait 2 ans plus tt, bah oui a fait rire. Et a montre surtout  quel point le politique est pathtique.

----------


## TallyHo

> Ses discours sont dispo sur le net. Ses tweets aussi


Oui bien sur mais tu crois vraiment que les franais lisent ses tweets ou les sites US en gnral ? N'oublions pas non plus que le Mr est un provocateur  :;): 

Personnellement je vais sur le web US donc je vois autre chose. Par exemple, je frquente un forum de sport qui est assez connu et un forum de ecommerce qui est aussi assez consquent... Quand je vois certains propos radicaux tenus ici  l'gard de Trump et ce que je lis sur ces forums des dbats beaucoup plus nuancs et o je vois des "Trumpiens" qui sont assez loin du neuneu de base, je me dis qu'il y a quand mme un sacr dcalage quand l'info a traverse l'ocan...

Aprs je m'en fous des USA et de ce qui se passe chez eux, moi ce qui m'intresse c'est ce que a va donn au niveau europen et personnellement je crois que Hilary n'est pas du tout conseille pour nous. Encore une fois, voir ses mails, a fait assez peur quand mme... Et l on ne pourra pas me contester la source, a vient directement de l'intresse...




> C'est exactement ce qu'il font. Il vont dans les meeting quand ils peuvent s'y rendre. Ils vont interroger les gens et en gnral les premiers concerns. Ils croisent plusieurs sources, quand ils parlent des lections prsidentiel ils sont un mec sur place. Quand ils parlent d'une guerre quelque part ils ont un mec sur place aussi.


Tu oublies le principal de ma phrase : l'objectivit et ils ne le sont clairement pas. Dj le fait d'ironiser ou de caricaturer discrdite d'office le sujet ou la personne dont ils parlent. Voir aussi ce qu'a dit ManusDei et c'est sans compter le fait que les gars font le poireau parfois toute une journe en esprant choper une image qu'ils pourront enflammes (voir comment les chaines d'infos en continu te monte parfois un truc insignifiant en mayonnaise). Je t'invite une nouvelle fois  regarder Pierre Carles pour voir  quel point ton cher Canal+ est comme les autres mdias...




> Et a montre surtout  quel point le politique est pathtique.


Pas besoin du PJ pour a... On peut trs bien coinc un politique sur une incohrence en ne faisant pas le guignol. C'est tellement facile de faire de la sorte plutt que d'engager un vrai dbat. Ca me fait penser aux trolls sur les forums qui s'amusent  te quoter tes contradictions en te disant "Faux !"... Oui mais encore ?

En fin de compte, tu nous dis que tu prfres le PJ car ils te font marrer, c'est tout... Tant pis pour l'objectivit...

----------


## ManusDei

> Oui bien sur mais tu crois vraiment que les franais lisent ses tweets ou les sites US en gnral ? N'oublions pas non plus que le Mr est un provocateur


Entre la provocation, l'insulte et le mensonge il y a quelques nuances. Et lui rentre trs souvent dans les 2 dernires catgories.




> Donc je ne sais pas pourquoi pour toi le PJ ne peux pas tre considr comme tant un vrai travail de journaliste. La seul diffrence c'est que comparer  un C dans l'air par exemple leur rendu est bcp moins chiant  regarder car ils sont aussi dans la caricature par moment.


Ben, dj ils n'ont pas de carte de journaliste pour la plupart. Ensuite niveau qualit du travail ils sont carrment au top en effet, Balkany pourrait presque passer pour un honnte homme  ct (cf l'exemple que j'ai mis plus haut).

----------


## TallyHo

> Entre la provocation, l'insulte et le mensonge il y a quelques nuances. Et lui rentre trs souvent dans les 2 dernires catgories.


La mme avec Hilary... Vous vous arrtez trop sur la forme... Aprs le bonhomme a l'air effectivement dtestable quand mme mais il faut bien comprendre que je parle au point de vue europen. Encore une fois, j'en ai rien  foutre des rpercussions chez eux, moi ce que je vois c'est notre intrt et il n'est pas chez Hilary, c'est une certitude confirme par elle-mme  :;): 

Mais bon... Comme dis plus haut, c'est la peste ou le cholra de toute faon...

----------


## MarieKisSlaJoue

Je ne vois pas o est le manque d'objectivit avec les politiques. Je les trouve au contraire plutt objectif, bien plus que quand je lis le Figaro par exemple. Mme si il sont souvent accus de ne pas tre objectif, je n'ai pas l'impression qu'ils aient un parti pris plus qu'un autre. Alors peut tre que quand on  des valeur diffrentes on le ressent, mais c'est bien pour a qu'il existe plusieurs journaux.

Pour ton cas Madusa sans l'avoir vcu je ne peux pas dire que tu as tord ou raison. Mais je retiens de mon exprience que je ne me suis jamais senti flout par ce journal comme j'ai pu l'tre par au pif... le 19h45 de M6...

Et bien sur qu'on peu pig un politique sans tourner a ne drision. Mais forcment a fonctionne mieux quand c'est comme a. Je prend le cas de Bourdin qu'est un journaliste classique. On voit bien qu'il tente parfois de piger les gens (et y arrive) mais une bonne partie des gens (et jeune notamment) trouve a chiant, a reste une interview politique classique ou on s'en bien que le politique est dans sa zone de confort. Si je te dis  l'oral deux contradictions d'un candidat dans le flot de mots que contient l'interview, vas tu vraiment retenir  la fin la contradiction ? Nous a ira de pirouette en pirouette et le spectateur sera totalement embobiner.

Ce que j'aime bien avec le PJ c'est que je sais qu'il vont aller chercher le truc louche avec un politique, qu'il vont creuser, qu'on ne vas pas se faire dvier du sujet, qu' la fin j'aurai retenu  quel point se politique fait de la langue de bois.

Sinon pour les cartes de journalistes ils n'envoie pas des non-journaliste aux vnement. Donc aucun rapport. D'ailleurs quand un meeting commence  refuser un certain type de mdia (comme mdiapart) c'est qu'on sent bien que ce mdia drange plus que les autres, sans aucun doute parce qu'il tape plus dans le mille que les autres.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ce que j'aime bien avec le PJ c'est que je sais qu'il vont aller chercher le truc louche avec un politique


Le Petit Journal c'est du spectacle, de l'entertainment, du show.
Ils sont tous content parce que des membres du mme parti politique utilisent le mme discours.

Au final il n'y a pas de mal  a.
Dj ils font des conomies en vitant de payer le gars qui crit leur discours.
En plus a montre que le parti est cohrent.

 la limite c'est marrant quand un gars du PS et un gars de l'UMP partage le mme discours.
Mais si un gars du PS dit la mme chose qu'un autre gars du PS, je ne vois pas le problme.

C'est mieux de dire 10 fois la mme chose, plutt que changer de discours trop brutalement.

Le Petit Journal cherche des petits dtails... Du superficiel...
Mais ce n'est pas de la vrai politique.

Tiens en parlant de discours politique :

----------


## ManusDei

> Pour ton cas Madusa sans l'avoir vcu je ne peux pas dire que tu as tord ou raison. Mais je retiens de mon exprience que je ne me suis jamais senti flout par ce journal comme j'ai pu l'tre par au pif... le 19h45 de M6...


Et pourtant ils ne sont pas mieux, juste plus dous. C'est pour a que je te dis d'aller  vrifier, tu verras bien si tu as l'impression d'avoir t au mme meeting ou la mme runion qu'eux  ::): 




> Ce que j'aime bien avec le PJ c'est que je sais qu'il vont aller chercher le truc louche avec un politique, qu'il vont creuser, qu'on ne vas pas se faire dvier du sujet, qu' la fin j'aurai retenu  quel point se politique fait de la langue de bois.
> 
> Sinon pour les cartes de journalistes ils n'envoie pas des non-journaliste aux vnement. Donc aucun rapport. D'ailleurs quand un meeting commence  refuser un certain type de mdia (comme mdiapart) c'est qu'on sent bien que ce mdia drange plus que les autres, sans aucun doute parce qu'il tape plus dans le mille que les autres.


En fait dans le cas du PJ les "trucs louches" sont rgulirement monts de toute pice au montage. Alors oui, ils sont galement trs bons dans certaines situations (Nicolas Sarkozy qui se rpte alors qu'il a dit "je ne vais pas vous redire des choses que vous avez dj entendu"), mais dans d'autres ils sont carrment dans la fabrication d'information. Je ne suis pas FdG, mais quand ils disent banir le PJ parce qu'ils racontent n'importe quoi je les crois.
La question s'est pose au Modem galement parce que l aussi des trucs monts de toute pice on en a eu, la rponse de Bayrou avait t simple "qu'ils racontent des conneries (c'est  dire des mensonges) c'est pas grave tant qu'ils parlent de nous".


PS : et le PJ ne s'est jamais dfini comme "journalistes" mais comme de "l'infotainment" dans les faits sur l'quipe y en avait 1 qui avait sa carte de presse

----------


## Zirak

> Au final il n'y a pas de mal  a.
> Dj ils font des conomies en vitant de payer le gars qui crit leur discours.
> En plus a montre que le parti est cohrent.
> 
> Mais si un gars du PS dit la mme chose qu'un autre gars du PS, je ne vois pas le problme.
> 
> C'est mieux de dire 10 fois la mme chose, plutt que changer de discours trop brutalement.


Nan mais c'est pas a le problme, il ne te parle pas de deux personnes du mme parti, ou de deux personnes d'un parti diffrent, je pense qu'il fait plutt allusion  des gars comme Sarkozy, qui te disent qu'ils ont chang, qu'ils ont un nouveau programme pour sauver la France, etc etc, et puis pendant les meetings, tu te rend compte qu'il te ressort le mme discours que pendant la campagne de 2012, au mot prs, ce qui est quand mme un peu gros, pour quelqu'un qui a soit-disant "chang" et qui a un "nouveau" programme.  ::mrgreen:: 

Et le petit journal, permet justement sur des points comme a, de rafraichir un peu la mmoire aux gens et leur montrer qu'il les prends pour des cons. Ca vaut peut-tre pas un vrai travail journalistique sur des gros problmes de fond, mais c'est toujours a. 


Quand  la partie sur les conomies, c'est vrai que c'est un combat de tous les jours pour eux, on le voit tellement souvent, pas un centime de gch !  ::aie::

----------


## TallyHo

> Et bien sur qu'on peu pig un politique sans tourner a ne drision. Mais forcment a fonctionne mieux quand c'est comme a.


Oui et a ne s'appelle pas du journalisme, a s'appelle de la caricature, du travail de chansonnier ou d'humoriste. A la limite, autant regarder Gerra qui force vraiment le trait et ensuite tu regades Bourdin pour avoir un truc plus srieux. Mais le machin btard entre les deux, a ne sert qu' polmiquer inutilement pour faire le "show" comme dirait Thierry, c'est du mme niveau que "Touche pas  mon poste"...

Aprs pour dire que tel homme politique se contredit, mou... Pas besoin d'eux pour savoir que les politiques disent des choses  destination de ceux qui veulent bien les croire... Ou alors il faut tre super naf pour attendre aprs le PJ pour se rendre compte que les politiques bobardent.

Un vrai travail de journaliste consisterait  analyser le retournement de veste ou le mensonge  la manire d'un Calvi ou de ce que tu peux voir sur LCP parfois (Neckara va tre content  ::D: ) et de ne pas s'arrter  montrer une contradiction comme des gamins dans une cour d'cole qui se chamaillent. Engager un dbat quoi.

Si j'tais un homme politique qui voulait refuser des mdias, Mediapart je le refuserais car je me dirais que eux font ch*er car ils soulvent des livres avec des dossiers plutt bien monts... Le PJ je le refuserais en me disant que ce sont des guignols et que je n'ai pas envie de perdre mon temps  ventuellement dmentir les conneries ou ironies qu'ils vont dire.

----------


## ManusDei

> Mediapart je le refuserais car je me dirais que eux font ch*er car ils soulvent des livres avec des dossiers plutt bien monts...


Je pense que c'est justement pour a qu'il faut pas les refuser. Ils ont dj soulev trop de livres, les refuser maintenant c'est louche. 
Et si t'as trich, laisse les entrer quand mme et serre les fesses, ils ne sont pas omnipotents aprs tout.

----------


## TallyHo

Oui tu as raison mais c'tait pour rebondir sur ce que disait Marie et ne pas mettre Mediapart au mme niveau que le PJ dans le refus... Il faut tre srieux 2 mins, les deux mdias ne se valent pas du tout...  ::):

----------


## MarieKisSlaJoue

> Oui et a ne s'appelle pas du journalisme, a s'appelle de la caricature, du travail de chansonnier ou d'humoriste. A la limite, autant regarder Gerra qui force vraiment le trait et ensuite tu regades Bourdin pour avoir un truc plus srieux. Mais le machin btard entre les deux, a ne sert qu' polmiquer inutilement pour faire le "show" comme dirait Thierry, c'est du mme niveau que "Touche pas  mon poste"...
> 
> Un vrai travail de journaliste consisterait ensuite  analyser le retournement de veste ou le mensonge  la manire d'un Calvi ou de ce que tu peux voir sur LCP parfois (Neckara va tre content ) et de ne pas s'arrter  montrer une contradiction comme des gamins dans une cour d'cole qui se chamaillent. Engager un dbat quoi.
> 
> Aprs je te dirais franchement... Si j'tais un homme politique qui voulait refuser des mdias, Mediapart je le refuserais car je me dirais que eux font ch*er car ils soulvent des livres avec des dossiers plutt bien monts... Le PJ je le refuserais en me disant que ce sont des guignols et que je n'ai pas envie de perdre mon temps  ventuellement dmentir les conneries ou ironies qu'ils vont dire.


Et bien si s'en est. C'est pas du journalisme traditionnel peut tre. Mais je fais plus la cuisine comme mes parents, la faon de consommer l'info et de la traiter  changer. Les premire partie du petit journal qui parle des camps de rfugier, des interview politiques ou des problmes de dmocratie en Algrie c'est du travail de journalisme. Ne pas approuver leur restitution ne fait pas d'eux des non-journaliste. Le petit journal c'est plusieurs section, certaine sont dans le divertissement, d'autre clairement pas.

L'mission est pas l pour faire dbat. le 20h de TF1 ou France 2 ils font pas de dbat non plus, pour a il existe des missions (genre c dans l'air). C'est de la tl, on ne s'attend pas  un mme niveau de dcryptage qu'un article du monde par exemple. Mais ils donnent des cl, des lments important, ils informent et cherche  bousculer les politiques. C'est du journalisme.

Stigmatiser ce journal parce que il  un esprit diffrent des autres a revient  dire que les joueurs de pokmon go sont tous des branleurs qui ne savent pas c'est quoi un vrai jeu

----------


## TallyHo

> la faon de consommer l'info et de la traiter  changer.


Ce qui ne veut pas dire que ce changement est bnfique... On a une fcheuse tendance  croire que le changement ou la nouveaut sont forcment mieux, ce n'est pas toujours vrai. 

Aprs ce que tu dcris du PJ hors caricature est tout bonnement du convenu comme les autres. Je ne vais pas engager de grands dbats politiques mais si ils taient vraiment aussi "pine dans le pied" que tu dis, a fait un moment qu'ils se seraient saisis de sujets dont personne ne parlent vraiment et ils se mouilleraient un peu plus. Le PJ n'est clairement pas ce que tu en dis. Si tu veux du vrai journalisme, il y en a encore quelques-uns qui en font. Et ils se sont fait saquer proprement par le mainstream  commencer par Canal+. Donc a veut dire que tu ne les retrouve pas sur les grands mdias franais en gnral.

Aprs pour la stigmatisation, tu repasseras, pas avec moi...  ::D:

----------


## Zirak

> Aprs pour dire que tel homme politique se contredit, mou... Pas besoin d'eux pour savoir que les politiques disent des choses  destination de ceux qui veulent bien les croire... Ou alors il faut tre super naf pour attendre aprs le PJ pour se rendre compte que les politiques bobardent.


Et pourtant...

Si le peuple est si malin, pourquoi continue t-il de voter pour les mmes alors ? 

C'est bien beau de toujours critiquer les politiciens (et je ne suis pas le dernier pour le faire), mais il ne faut pas non plus oublier qui les a mis l... Encore une fois, le peuple a largement sa part de responsabilit, et oui, y'a un gros paquet de nafs au niveau de la population, suffit de voir comment le moindre Hoax tout pourri fait le tour de la toile en un rien de temps. Y'a pas besoin d'tre Einstein pour se rendre compte que c'est un Hoax, ou au moins pour faire la dmarche de vrifier.

Ce n'est pas aussi simple que "le gentil peuple intelligent manipul par les mchants politiciens corrompus". ^^

----------


## ManusDei

> suffit de voir comment le moindre Hoax tout pourri fait le tour de la toile en un rien de temps. Y'a pas besoin d'tre Einstein pour se rendre compte que c'est un Hoax, ou au moins pour faire la dmarche de vrifier.


Comme "on va apprendre l'arabe aux enfants  la maternelle et au primaire" ?  ::aie::

----------


## Zirak

> Comme "on va apprendre l'arabe aux enfants  la maternelle et au primaire" ?


Je pensais plus aux familles au RSA qui gagnent 10 fois plus qu'une famille qui travaille, et qui part en vacances 4 fois par an ou autres du mme acabit, ou mme plus rcemment, la disparition pure et simple de l'accent circonflexe de tous les mots de la langue franaise !  ::aie:: 

Internet c'est pire que le tlphone arabe, un mec annonce un truc, et c'est dform et amplifi  un point que tout le monde crie au scandale pour un truc qui n'existe pas.

Le peuple n'a pas besoin des politiciens pour tre manipul par des propos / faits qui sont monts / dtourns, il y arrive trs bien tout seul...  ::roll::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Si le peuple est si malin, pourquoi continue t-il de voter pour les mmes alors ?


Nous ne sommes pas dans un systme ou tous les partis sont  galit.
En thorie pendant la campagne lectorale chaque parti devrait avoir le mme niveau de mdiatisation.

Les mdias parlent toujours des mmes partis.
Les sondages mettent en avant certains partis.

Les gens n'entendent pas parler de tous ce qui est possible.

J'ai trouv les mdias beaucoup trop sympa avec le parti Debout la France ces dernier temps c'est particulirement louche...
Bon  la fin ils crachaient sur Nicolas Dupont Aignant, mais c'tait encore soft.

Les mdias sont trs sympa avec Macron, mais a ce n'est pas choquant...

La premire chose  faire ce serait d'interdire les sondages, ils ne servent  rien quand on y rflchit.
C'est un peu anti dmocratique les sondages.
a influe le vote.

Il faudrait une rvolution pour que les choses changent.

----------


## TallyHo

> Si le peuple est si malin, pourquoi continue t-il de voter pour les mmes alors ?


Parce qu'on ne leur propose pas autre chose et que le systme a verrouill l'accs pour que ce soit toujours les mmes qui se filent le bton merdeux... Nombre de signatures obligatoires, parfois obligation d'adhsion politique ou syndicale pour certaines lections, etc...

Parce que le systme est tellement fort, qu'un bonhomme diffrent va tout de suite se faire marginaliser par toute la classe politique qui a un mme fond et un mme intrt : garder leur pouvoir et mandats.

Et parce que finalement, on leur a fait croire que sans les politiques, ils ne sont rien. Les gens n'ont pas compris que le pouvoir, c'est eux-mmes. Mais ils attendent toujours un homme providentiel (ou une femme) issu de ce mme systme dfectueux... Le jour o ils comprendront que l'initiative citoyenne est plus forte que tous ces charlots, a changera.

Et a rejoint tout ce que j'ai dis plus haut... Des mecs comme Jon qui tombent directement dans le panneau de la division ne font qu'enfoncer un peu plus le clou de leurs cerceuils. Il ne faut pas nier les soucis mais il faut les affronter ensemble, pas se trouver des ennemis pour excuser une inaction. Chrtiens, musulmans, juifs, bouddhistes et je ne sais quoi encore peuvent cohabiter en bonne intelligence.

Regarde... Rien que par chez moi, il y a une salle de prire musulmane, en face des protestants, derrire le pt de maison une glise et je n'ai jamais entendu d'accrochage entre communauts. Je ne voudrais pas en faire une gnralit mais a veut dire que c'est possible.




> Il faudrait une rvolution pour que les choses changent.


Oui c'est ce que j'ai toujours dit et redit juste au-dessus, il faut que les gens comprennent que le pouvoir c'est eux et qu'ils le reprennent. Malheureusement, j'ai eu quelques engagements citoyens (mme jusqu' la forme de cration d'entreprise) et je suis assez pessimiste pour le changement de mentalits tellement que les gens sont matraqus par la socit mdiatique et l'infobsit.

Je ne veux pas de rvolution arme mais j'ai bien peur que ce soit le chemin dans le futur... Surtout quand tu as des traitres qui s'amusent  diviser la nation et avec la gopolitique...

----------


## Zirak

> Nous ne sommes pas dans un systme ou tous les partis sont  galit.
> En thorie pendant la campagne lectorale chaque parti devrait avoir le mme niveau de mdiatisation.
> 
> Les mdias parlent toujours des mmes partis.
> Les sondages mettent en avant certains partis.
> 
> Les gens n'entendent pas parler de tous ce qui est possible.


Et c'est reparti...

Peu importe l'galit de traitement, ce que je veux dire, c'est qu'en France, a fait des dizaines et des dizaines d'annes qu'il y a plus que 3 partis, et mme si tous les partis n'ont pas le mme temps de mdiatisation, (je suis bien d'accord que le franais moyen ne connait pas forcment 100% des partis), mais il en connait beaucoup plus que juste LR, PS, et FN, ne serait-ce que les partis d'extrme gauche, les centristes ou les colos, ce ne sont plus des partis rcents que personne ne connait depuis lontemps. 

Donc si il voulait voter pour un parti autre que ces 3 l, il en a la possibilit (certain le font  ::aie:: ) mme si il ne connait pas l'UPR hein... 

Et puis rien n'empche le franais moyen d'entreprendre lui-mme des dmarches pour connaitre les partis qui se prsentent. Aller dans Google et taper "liste des candidats prsidentielles 2017", ce n'est pas insurmontable. T'as la liste des candidats, si y'a un mec ou un parti que tu ne connais pas, tu as le droit d'aller voir leur site officiel pour voir leur programme. T'es pas oblig d'attendre que tous les candidats se pointent 1 par 1 sur TF1 ou chez Ruquier, pour t'tre prsent, surtout qu'en plus, vu que c'est des merdias mainstream, tu ne les regardes pas, et donc tu ne ne dcouvrirais pas les nouveaux candidats.  ::mouarf:: 

Au final vous vous plaigniez que les nouveaux partis, n'ont pas le mme temps de mascarades sur les "merdias" qui manipulent les gens, mais j'ai envie de dire "vous devriez en tre content plutt que de vous en plaindre", le jour o tu verras l'UPR ou autre, partout dans les mdias, c'est que cela sera devenu un parti comme un autre, qui sera rentr dans le moule. Au final, c'est le principal argument de vente de l'UPR ou de ce genre de parti, "on ne nous invite pas car ce que l'on dit drange l'establishment et on ne veut pas que le peuple dcouvre la vrit", si on les voit autant que les autres, on leur enlve a, et au final, cela ne devient qu'un parti de plus qui participe  ce systme. 


Et moi aussi, je pense que le changement passera par une rvolution, mais on a largement le temps, le franais est loin d'avoir ouvert les yeux et d'tre suffisamment dans la merde, et puis ce soir, il a aqua-poney.

----------


## TallyHo

> Peu importe l'galit de traitement


Ok... On est en dictature... Non pas peu importe, l'galit est un des piliers de notre pays. Si les citoyens commencent  s'en foutre alors on est trs mal parti.




> Et puis rien n'empche le franais moyen d'entreprendre lui-mme des dmarches pour connaitre les partis qui se prsentent. Aller dans Google et taper "liste des candidats prsidentielles 2017", ce n'est pas insurmontable.


Alors l non... Je peux entendre a de n'importe qui mais pas d'un informaticien... Tu sais trs bien que le net est "domin" par ceux qui le peuvent, un gros parti ou un grand mdia pourra plus facilement apparatre en premire page que le petit candidat ou le mdia alternatif. Et donc c'est d'autant plus important que tous les politiques aient un temps de parole quivalent sur le mainstream car c'est la seule visibilit importante que les petits candidats peuvent avoir.

Je te conseille de regarder a, Interview Pierre Carles 2013: https://youtu.be/3gnptMPUJ4w , ce monsieur connat trs bien les mdias puisqu'il en est issu et il en fait la critique.

----------


## Zirak

> Ok... On est en dictature... Non pas peu importe, l'galit est un des piliers de notre pays. Si les citoyens commencent  s'en foutre alors on est trs mal parti.


Et si au lieu de t'arrter  la 1re partie de la 1re phrase, tu lisais tout ? Surtout que tu as pass l'ge de tout lire mot  mot...  :;): 

Quand je dis "peu importe", ce n'est pas dans le sens "on s'en fou" ou "ce n'est pas grave", mais dans le sens o, en l'occurrence, par rapport  ce que l'on disait, on n'avait pas besoin de prendre ce point en compte.

On parlait du fait, que les amricains aurait pu trouver mieux que Trump et Clinton, ce  quoi j'ai rpondu que c'tait pareil en France, et qu'on pourrait trs bien avoir un autre parti que PS, LR ou FN au pouvoir si la majorit le voulait vraiment. Que tous les partis aient la mme mdiatisation ou non, les Franais en connaissent plus de 3 diffrents, alors oui, le fait qu'il soit plus difficile pour un nouveau petit parti de faire sa place, fait que cela ne sera pas celui-l qui sera choisit, mais aujourd'hui, il y a d'autres parti que LR, PS, FN, qui sont suffisamment connus, et qui ont une mdiatisation suffisante, pour que les gens votent pour eux, ce qui n'empche pas la majorit de continuer  voter pour les 3 mmes.

Votre argument sur l'cart de mdiatisation ne change rien  ce que je dis.  :;): 





> Alors l non... Je peux entendre a de n'importe qui mais pas d'un informaticien... Tu sais trs bien que le net est "domin" par ceux qui le peuvent, un gros parti ou un grand mdia pourra plus facilement apparatre en premire page que le petit candidat ou le mdia alternatif.


Idem c'est hors propos par rapport  ce que je disais, si je fais une recherche sur la liste des candidats aux prsidentiels de 2017, je vais avoir la liste de tous les candidats dclars sur la mme page, peu importe le degr de mdiatisation du parti, et si dans la liste, je tombe sur (par exemple) Franois Asselineau, candidat de l'UPR, et que je ne connais pas l'UPR, je fais une recherche sur l'UPR et je vais tomber sur le site officiel du parti, peu importe son degr de mdiatisation  la tl ou dans les journaux.

Les gens ont aussi le droit de se sortir les doigts et de ne pas attendre que tout tombe tout cuit dans leur bouche. 

La ou par contre je ne suis pas d'accord avec Matthieu, c'est qu'une fois arriv sur le site officiel du parti, je dois y trouver un programme le plus exhaustif et prcis possible, si je dois crire au parti pour avoir le dtail du pourquoi du comment, sur tous les points du programme, il y a un soucis.

----------


## TallyHo

> Les gens ont aussi le droit de se sortir les doigts et de ne pas attendre que tout tombe tout cuit dans leur bouche.


C'est l que tu te trompes... Ce n'est pas aux gens d'aller vers le candidat, c'est au candidat de se vendre, la politique c'est de la com' et du "commerce". Donc tu comprends d'autant mieux pourquoi il est important de faire de la place  tous les candidats.

J'irais mme plus loin, il n'est mme pas concevable que dans un pays dit dmocratique, il soit aussi compliqu qu'un citoyen puisse poser sa candidature. Ce n'est pas donn  tout le monde d'avoir 500 signatures d'lus. Et encore, ce ne sont pas n'importe quels lus qui peuvent signer. Donc a suppose que pour avoir ces 500 signatures, tu es toi-mme dans le "cercle". Je te le dis... Le systme est verrouill pour que le pouvoir ne sorte pas du cercle...

Et on en revient  ce que je disais plus haut. Au lieu que les gens attendent un homme / femme providentiel plants devant la TV  regarder des dbats de politique politicienne vus et revus, ils feraient pas mal d'initier des mouvements citoyens pour imposer des changements. Je ne parle pas de dfils  la con dans Paris, non un vrai mouvement d'ampleur... Exemple : grve de l'impt, train gratuit pour tous en ouvrant les portillons, etc... Tu vas voir si a ne va pas ragir. Il faut frapper au pognon, c'est a le bulletin de vote aujourd'hui.

Maintenant je dis a mais je sais que a ne se fera jamais ou dans trs longtemps car les gens ont peur et on est devenu individualiste aussi. Mais c'est ce qu'il faudrait, une puissance populaire, un genre de rvolution mais sans pour autant couper des ttes ou foutre le feu partout sur des barricades.

----------


## micka132

> J'ai envie d'tre chiant et de rappeler qu'il n'y a aucun lien entre le continent africain et les arabes.
> Certains pays parlent la langue arabe, certains pays font partie de la Ligue Arabe, mais les africains ne sont pas arabes.
> 
> Il me semble qu'Arabe c'est plus Oriental (mais l'Iran c'est pas Arabe c'est Perse).


Il n'y a que la France qui n'a pas le droit dtre quelquechose? (coucou Nadine!)

----------


## BenoitM

> C'est l que tu te trompes... Ce n'est pas aux gens d'aller vers le candidat, c'est au candidat de se vendre, la politique c'est de la com' et du "commerce". Donc tu comprends d'autant mieux pourquoi il est important de faire de la place  tous les candidats.
> 
> J'irais mme plus loin, il n'est mme pas concevable que dans un pays dit dmocratique, il soit aussi compliqu qu'un citoyen puisse poser sa candidature. Ce n'est pas donn  tout le monde d'avoir 500 signatures d'lus. Et encore, ce ne sont pas n'importe quels lus qui peuvent signer. Donc a suppose que pour avoir ces 500 signatures, tu es toi-mme dans le "cercle". Je te le dis... Le systme est verrouill pour que le pouvoir ne sorte pas du cercle...
> 
> Et on en revient  ce que je disais plus haut. Au lieu que les gens attendent un homme / femme providentiel plants devant la TV  regarder des dbats de politique politicienne vus et revus, ils feraient pas mal d'initier des mouvements citoyens pour imposer des changements. Je ne parle pas de dfils  la con dans Paris, non un vrai mouvement d'ampleur... Exemple : grve de l'impt, train gratuit pour tous en ouvrant les portillons, etc... Tu vas voir si a ne va pas ragir. Il faut frapper au pognon, c'est a le bulletin de vote aujourd'hui.
> 
> Maintenant je dis a mais je sais que a ne se fera jamais ou dans trs longtemps car les gens ont peur et on est devenu individualiste aussi. Mais c'est ce qu'il faudrait, une puissance populaire, un genre de rvolution mais sans pour autant couper des ttes ou foutre le feu partout sur des barricades.


Donc avec un parti, les gens n'arrives pas a ce faire lire et tu veux que Dupont puisse s'inscrire? A quoi bon?

Faut arrter de rejeter la faute sur le systme, et simplement constater que les gens sont satisfont de l'LR/PS/FN...
Et que les autres partis sont trop nuls pour se dire que le problme vient de leurs discours/propositions et prfrent simplement rejeter la faute  la mdiatisation...
Franchement en France qui ne connait pas les verts/ les communistes/ les 25 gauches/ chasse et pches?  et qui n'arrive pas  lire d'autre lettre que PS/LR/FN? Mme sur un bulletin les gens arrivent pas a voir qu'il y a d'autre nom de parti?  ::weird:: 




> Exemple : grve de l'impt, train gratuit pour tous en ouvrant les portillons, etc...


C'est ce que font les riches et les multinationales  ::): 
Vive les actes rvolutionnaire de LVMH, Apple, Depardieu, Arthur, Mulliez , ...

----------


## micka132

> Faut arrter de rejeter la faute sur le systme, et simplement constater que les gens sont satisfont de l'LR/PS/FN...


Fix, jusqu prsent seul les 2 premiers ont accd au pouvoir. 
Ou alors je comprends pas sur quels critres tu fondes la satisfaction.

----------


## Zirak

> C'est l que tu te trompes... Ce n'est pas aux gens d'aller vers le candidat, c'est au candidat de se vendre, la politique c'est de la com' et du "commerce". Donc tu comprends d'autant mieux pourquoi il est important de faire de la place  tous les candidats.
> 
> J'irais mme plus loin, il n'est mme pas concevable que dans un pays dit dmocratique, il soit aussi compliqu qu'un citoyen puisse poser sa candidature. Ce n'est pas donn  tout le monde d'avoir 500 signatures d'lus. Et encore, ce ne sont pas n'importe quels lus qui peuvent signer. Donc a suppose que pour avoir ces 500 signatures, tu es toi-mme dans le "cercle". Je te le dis... Le systme est verrouill pour que le pouvoir ne sorte pas du cercle...
> 
> Et on en revient  ce que je disais plus haut. Au lieu que les gens attendent un homme / femme providentiel plants devant la TV  regarder des dbats de politique politicienne vus et revus, ils feraient pas mal d'initier des mouvements citoyens pour imposer des changements. Je ne parle pas de dfils  la con dans Paris, non un vrai mouvement d'ampleur... Exemple : grve de l'impt, train gratuit pour tous en ouvrant les portillons, etc... Tu vas voir si a ne va pas ragir. Il faut frapper au pognon, c'est a le bulletin de vote aujourd'hui.
> 
> Maintenant je dis a mais je sais que a ne se fera jamais ou dans trs longtemps car les gens ont peur et on est devenu individualiste aussi. Mais c'est ce qu'il faudrait, une puissance populaire, un genre de rvolution mais sans pour autant couper des ttes ou foutre le feu partout sur des barricades.



Donc tu veux que les gens s'investissent politiquement au point de crer un mouvement citoyen de grande envergure qui va changer le systme, mais leur demander de s'investir un minimum pour se renseigner sur les ventuels candidats  la prsidence de leur pays, c'est trop demander ? 

 ::aie:: 

Ah et pour tout ce qui est "trains gratuits avec ouverture de portillons", "pages gratuits" et autre du mme acabit, c'est interdit par la loi, donc ton mouvement citoyen, il a vraiment intrt  retourner le systme ds le 1er essai, car sinon les entreprises concernes pourront poursuivre en justice les employs ayant particip  ce genre d'opration. ^^

----------


## Ryu2000

> Idem c'est hors propos par rapport  ce que je disais, si je fais une recherche sur la liste des candidats aux prsidentiels de 2017, je vais avoir la liste de tous les candidats dclars sur la mme page, peu importe le degr de mdiatisation du parti, et si dans la liste, je tombe sur (par exemple) Franois Asselineau, candidat de l'UPR, et que je ne connais pas l'UPR, je fais une recherche sur l'UPR et je vais tomber sur le site officiel du parti, peu importe son degr de mdiatisation  la tl ou dans les journaux.


En pratique ce n'est pas ce qu'il ce passe pour la majorit, pour beaucoup de Franais il n'existe que 2 partis : PS ou UMP.
Et les gens ne votent pas PS car ils aiment le PS, ils votent PS car ils dtestent l'UMP et l'inverse 5 ans aprs.
La plupart des retraits, par exemple, en ont rien  foutre du reste et ils n'ont pas envie d'aller sur internet pour regarder le programme de l'UPR (de toute faons sur le flyer il y a crit "quitter l'UE" et "quitter l'OTAN" donc a leur fait peur...)

Les sondages ont un impact norme, la masse du peuple choisi un favori (donc PS ou UMP)...
Une partie de la population en  marre du PS et de l'UMP et vote FN.

En simplifiant c'est a qu'il ce passe.

Si on regarde la liste des candidats aux lections prsidentielles de 2012, ce n'tait pas gnial :
https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Candid...2012#Candidats

Il n'y a que 10 partis et ils sont pas terrible :
Eva Joly
Marine Le Pen
Nicolas Sarkozy
Jean-Luc Mlenchon
Philippe Poutou
Nathalie Arthaud
Jacques Cheminade
Franois Bayrou
Nicolas Dupont-Aignan
Franois Hollande

EELV, FG, NPA, LO sont des partis qui vont donner leur voix au PS lors du second tour, sans mme essayer de ngocier.
"Solidarit et progrs" et "Debout la Rpublique" sont des partis un peu plus Punk, qui se faisaient cracher dessus par tout le monde.
Le Modem ?
Et aprs c'est les grands favoris FN, PS, UMP.

Dmocratiquement il est impossible de trouver une solution.
Il est beaucoup trop dur d'atteindre les 500 parrainages, il faudrait un autre systme qui permettent plus facilement d'tre candidat.

Ou alors carrment changer de systme.
Etienne Chouard a des ides pas mal sur le sujet.

----------


## Zirak

> En pratique ce n'est pas ce qu'il ce passe pour la majorit, pour beaucoup de Franais il n'existe que 2 partis : PS ou UMP.
> Et les gens ne votent pas PS car ils aiment le PS, ils votent PS car ils dtestent l'UMP et l'inverse 5 ans aprs.
> La plupart des retraits, par exemple, en ont rien  foutre du reste et ils n'ont pas envie d'aller sur internet pour regarder le programme de l'UPR (de toute faons sur le flyer il y a crit "quitter l'UE" et "quitter l'OTAN" donc a leur fait peur...)
> 
> Les sondages ont un impact norme, la masse du peuple choisi un favori (donc PS ou UMP)...
> Une partie de la population en  marre du PS et de l'UMP et vote FN.
> 
> En simplifiant c'est a qu'il ce passe.
> 
> ...



Encore une fois, ce n'est pas parce que ces partis ne te conviennent pas  toi, qu'ils sont compltement pourris, chacun ses convictions...

Et donc, tu nous dis qu'avec plus de 10 partis, on continue de voter pour les 3 mmes, et derrire tu te plains qu'ils faut des conditions d'accs plus simple, pour avoir encore plus de candidats. Quel intrt ? Vu que les gens continueront de voter pour les 3 mmes... 

Faut arrter de vous placer seulement de votre point de vue. Vous considrez des partis comme pas assez mdiatis (dans les mdias sur lesquels vous crachez  longueur de journe, ce qui est dj compltement surraliste), mais ce n'est pas parce qu'ils auraient plus de temps d'antenne, que toute la population va forcment se mettre  voter pour eux. Ce qui pour vous est la "solution", ne l'est pas forcment aux yeux de tout le monde.

Faciliter l'accs, serait certes une bonne chose, mais avoir plus de candidats, ne signifie pas pour autant que la majorit des gens qui votent PS / LR / FN, vont forcment changer. Tu vas diluer un certain nombre de voix entre tous ces candidats, tu feras surement revenir quelques abstentionnistes, mais tu n'as aucune garantie que c'est un des nouveaux qui sera lu. 

C'est ce que j'essais de vous expliquer depuis 3 messages, peu importe les problmes de mdiatisation ou de condition d'accs (encore une fois je ne dis pas que ce n'est pas grave et qu'il ne faut rien changer, au contraire, je serais plutt d'accord avec vous), si le peuple avait vraiment la volont de voter autre chose, il pourrait le faire depuis longtemps mais il ne veut pas ! Tant que ces 3 partis rcupreront les votes de la moiti de la population, il sera pratiquement impossible pour un autre parti d'tre lu, ou faudrait qu'il arrive  attirer tous les abstentionnistes et tous ceux qui votent pour les autres partis autres que PS/LR/FN, ce qui est impossible, puisque tous ces gens n'ont pas les mmes convictions entre eux.

Tant que des gogos croiront au discours de ces 3 partis, la situation ne changera pas, quand la majorit en aura vraiment marre, elle votera d'elle-mme pour d'autres partis...

----------


## Ryu2000

> C'est ce que j'essais de vous expliquer depuis 3 messages, peu importe les problmes de mdiatisation ou de condition d'accs (encore une fois je ne dis pas que ce n'est pas grave et qu'il ne faut rien changer, au contraire, je serais plutt d'accord avec vous), si le peuple avait vraiment la volont de voter autre chose, il pourrait le faire depuis longtemps mais il ne veut pas ! Tant que ces 3 partis rcupreront les votes de la moiti de la population, il sera pratiquement impossible pour un autre parti d'tre lu, ou faudrait qu'il arrive  attirer tous les abstentionnistes et tous ceux qui votent pour les autres partis autres que PS/LR/FN, ce qui est impossible, puisque tous ces gens n'ont pas les mmes convictions entre eux.
> 
> Tant que des gogos croiront au discours de ces 3 partis, la situation ne changera pas, quand la majorit en aura vraiment marre, elle votera d'elle-mme pour d'autres partis...


Je vois pas mal le FN comme un pouvantail, a fait un peu "si vous ne votez pas UMP ou PS le FN passera". (en 2002 tous les mdias dramatisaient le truc, on aurait cru que le second tour c'tait la fin du monde)
Le FN n'a jamais t au pouvoir on ne sait pas du tout ce que a pourrait donner.
Par contre l'UMP et le PS ont dj t au pouvoir et on voit bien ce que a donne...

Pour tre lu, il faut tre accept par le systme, ne serait-ce que pour avoir accs aux mdias.
Donc il faut se soumettre  l'idologie du systme.

Il y a un proverbe qui dit "lection pige  con" et c'est compltement vrai.
Au final a ne sert  rien...

Mme si un parti  un bon programme, pour se faire lire il devra faire des concessions et changer son programme pour qu'au final a ressemble  la soupe UMPS.
Il y a un pouvoir au dessus du gouvernement.

La solution n'arrivera pas dmocratiquement.

----------


## TallyHo

> Donc tu veux que les gens s'investissent politiquement au point de crer un mouvement citoyen de grande envergure qui va changer le systme, mais leur demander de s'investir un minimum pour se renseigner sur les ventuels candidats  la prsidence de leur pays, c'est trop demander ?


Tu lis ou tu interprtes ce que tu veux... C'est exactement ce que je disais, il y a une dissonance et j'ajoute que je doute que a se fasse en ce moment...




> Ah et pour tout ce qui est "trains gratuits avec ouverture de portillons", "pages gratuits" et autre du mme acabit, c'est interdit par la loi, donc ton mouvement citoyen, il a vraiment intrt  retourner le systme ds le 1er essai, car sinon les entreprises concernes pourront poursuivre en justice les employs ayant particip  ce genre d'opration. ^^


Et tu crois qu'ils vont poursuivre en justice des millions de personnes en colre ? Merci de confirmer que les gens ont peur...




> Tant que des gogos croiront au discours de ces 3 partis, la situation ne changera pas, quand la majorit en aura vraiment marre, elle votera d'elle-mme pour d'autres partis...


Tant que ces 3 partis monopoliseront les mdias, a ne changera pas car il y aura une rptition du message politique qui les fera passer comme acquis. En pub, c'est connu ce concept de rptition du message pour bien implanter l'ide. De plus, je rpte au cas o tu as zapp : ce n'est pas aux gens d'aller chercher les partis, c'est aux partis d'aller vers eux, c'est de la vente. Je vous l'ai dit... Lisez des livres de com', psy et socio, vous allez retrouver beaucoup d'ides communes puisque la politique est uniquement de la com' sur soi-mme.

Tu pourras retourner le problme comme tu veux, le but des politiques dominants et de leurs amis gros mdias est d'exister, de garder le pouvoir et uniquement a. Croire le contraire est naf. Tout comme les syndicats, si il y avait demain le plein emploi et le bonheur total en France, tu crois que a les arrangerait ?

Donc ils ont intrt  employer des stratgies de division et tout ce genre de trucs car leur fond est le mme. Les politiques font les mmes coles, ils ont le mme logiciel, ils bouffent aux mme tables, ils font du golf dans le mme club, ils se marient entre eux, etc...

----------


## GPPro

> Donc ils ont intrt  employer des stratgies de division et tout ce genre de trucs car leur fond est le mme. Les politiques font les mmes coles, ils ont le mme logiciel, ils bouffent aux mme tables, ils font du golf dans le mme club, ils se marient entre eux, etc...


En fait je souponne qu'il y ait plus de politiques maris avec des journalistes que de politiques maris entre eux... Et a fait vraiment peur sur les collusions mdias/politiques. Mais bon, ici tout le monde va dire que les mdias franais sont indpendants  ::mouarf::

----------


## TallyHo

> Mais bon, ici tout le monde va dire que les mdias franais sont indpendants


Et de source sre !  ::mrgreen:: 

Bon allez, je vais prendre ma dose car ma complotite revient... Je vais regarder la rediff' du Petit Journal en djeunant  ::lol::

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Nous adhrons de tout cur, de toute notre me  la Rome catholique, gardienne de la Foi catholique et des traditions ncessaires au maintien de cette foi,  la Rome ternelle, matresse de sagesse et de vrit. Nous refusons par contre et avons toujours refus de suivre la Rome de tendance no-moderniste et no-protestante qui s'est manifeste clairement dans le concile Vatican II et aprs le concile dans toutes les rformes qui en sont issues. ()
> *Aucune autorit, mme la plus leve dans la hirarchie, ne peut nous contraindre  abandonner ou  diminuer notre foi catholique clairement exprime et professe par le magistre de l'glise depuis dix-neuf sicles.* S'il arrivait, dit saint Paul, que nous-mmes ou un Ange venu du ciel vous enseigne autre chose que ce que je vous ai enseign, qu'il soit anathme (Gal. 1:8). N'est-ce pas ce que nous rpte le Saint-Pre aujourd'hui ? Et si une certaine contradiction se manifestait dans ses paroles et ses actes ainsi que dans les actes des dicastres, alors nous choisissons ce qui a toujours t enseign et nous faisons la sourde oreille aux nouveauts destructrices de l'glise.()
> 
> sourcehttps://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marcel_Lefebvre
> les lefebvristes sont des cathos, mais il ne veulent aucune volution dans la religion.
> 
> J'ai une question pour toi Jon: si un pape dit que les prservatifs sont interdits, puis son successeur change d'avis, quel prcepte doit tre suivi par les fidles?





> catholicisme
> nom masculin
>     Religion des chrtiens qui reconnaissent le pape comme chef spirituel.


Moi, c'est tout ce que je dis. Ensuite, est-ce que le fait qu'un mouvement se dise catholique suffit  devoir modifier la dfinition, je ne le pense pas.

----------


## ManusDei

> Tant que ces 3 partis monopoliseront les mdias, a ne changera pas car il y aura une rptition du message politique qui les fera passer comme acquis. En pub, c'est connu ce concept de rptition du message pour bien implanter l'ide. De plus, je rpte au cas o tu as zapp : ce n'est pas aux gens d'aller chercher les partis, c'est aux partis d'aller vers eux, c'est de la vente. Je vous l'ai dit... Lisez des livres de com', psy et socio, vous allez retrouver beaucoup d'ides communes puisque la politique est uniquement de la com' sur soi-mme.


Bof, Loft Story est un excellent contre-argument  lui tout seul (sinon y aussi le TCE). C'tait de la merde, les gens en ont voulu plus et on a t envahis de merdes du mme type pendant des annes sur les tls.

Mme chose avec les partis politiques, les gens prfrent la merde dont ils connaissent bien le got et la texture, a vite d'tre du.




> Tu pourras retourner le problme comme tu veux, le but des politiques dominants et de leurs amis gros mdias est d'exister, de garder le pouvoir et uniquement a. Croire le contraire est naf. Tout comme les syndicats, si il y avait demain le plein emploi et le bonheur total en France, tu crois que a les arrangerait ?


Oui, a les arrangerait car avec l'conomie qui se casse la gueule eux aussi perdent leur boulot.

----------


## behe

> Moi, c'est tout ce que je dis. Ensuite, est-ce que le fait qu'un mouvement se dise catholique suffit  devoir modifier la dfinition, je ne le pense pas.


Je dirais plutt : le fait que les papes ont essay (a commence  durer) de les ramener dans le rang en font des catholiques.
Et tu n'as pas rpondu  ma question : les catholiques doivent suivre le pape ok, mais lequel? Si un pape dit une chose et son suivant le contraire, dois tu renier les principes du premier que tu as suivi pendant des annes?
Ce n'est pas une question pige, c'est toujours la question qui me vient en tte quand j'entends " on doit suivre le pape"

----------


## Zirak

> Ensuite, est-ce que le fait qu'un mouvement se dise catholique suffit  devoir modifier la dfinition, je ne le pense pas.


Bah vu que pour toi et certains autres, le fait qu'un mec se prtende musulman ou catholique, fait de lui un adepte de cette religion, mme si il ne respecte aucun / qu'une partie de ses prceptes (cf un bout de la discussion dans ce fil), j'ai envie de dire : pourquoi cela ne s'appliquerait pas  un groupe entier de personnes ? ^^

----------


## TallyHo

> Mme chose avec les partis politiques, les gens prfrent la merde dont ils connaissent bien le got et la texture, a vite d'tre du.


Dis autrement, les gens ont peur  :;): 

Ce raisonnement est un peu sado-maso quand mme, ils en ont marre des politiques mais ils gardent les mmes pour diriger le pays... D'un autre ct, on ne peut pas leur en vouloir puisque tout est fait pour les laisser ignorant et jeter de l'huile sur le feu... Voir les remarques ci-dessus, il y a du journalisme guignolesque pour "informer" les gens et les vrais journalistes objectifs sont des pestifrs.




> les catholiques doivent suivre le pape ok, mais lequel? Si un pape dit une chose et son suivant le contraire, dois tu renier les principes du premier que tu as suivi pendant des annes?


A mon avis, tu suis celui qui est actuellement en poste mais a n'empche pas la nuance. Je connais des cathos qui ont bondi quand l'autre dont le nom m'chappe a sorti qu'il ne voulait pas de capote... Comme d'habitude, le monde n'est pas binaire...  ::):

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Et tu n'as pas rpondu  ma question : les catholiques doivent suivre le pape ok, mais lequel? Si un pape dit une chose et son suivant le contraire, dois tu renier les principes du premier que tu as suivi pendant des annes?
> Ce n'est pas une question pige, c'est toujours la question qui me vient en tte quand j'entends " on doit suivre le pape"


Ben, y en a qu'un, il me semble. 
Peut-tre qu'il y a eu 2 papes,  une poque, mais je ne suis pas un spcialiste de l'histoire de la papaut... 




> Bah vu que pour toi et certains autres, le fait qu'un mec se prtende musulman ou catholique, fait de lui un adepte de cette religion, mme si il ne respecte aucun / qu'une partie de ses prceptes (cf un bout de la discussion dans ce fil), j'ai envie de dire : pourquoi cela ne s'appliquerait pas  un groupe entier de personnes ? ^^


Heu ! J'ai du mal  comprendre. Moi, si je dis que je suis athe, c'est que je suis athe ! Non ? Si tu me dis que tu es athe, catholique, musulman, juif ou bouddhiste pourquoi je ne devrais pas te croire ? 
Si un mec me dis qu'il est catholique, et qu'il ajoute, mais je ne reconnais pas le pape, alors, je ne le considre pas comme catholique, puisque son discours va  l'encontre de la dfinition mme du catholicisme. Chrtien, peut-tre, mais pas catholique.
Si une personne se dit musulmane, pourquoi ne la croirais-je pas ? J'ai du mal  te suivre. Je comprends que tu veux tre insultant  mon endroit, mais je ne comprends pas l'angle d'attaque.  ::roll::

----------


## Ryu2000

> a sorti qu'il ne voulait pas de capote


Bon alors quand un pape dit qu'il est contre l'utilisation de prservatif faut linterprter correctement.
Moi ce que j'en ressors c'est qu'il conseille de ne pas avoir des relations sexuelles non protges n'importe comment.
Le pape voulait dire que le sexe n'tait pas quelque chose danodin.
Il ne voulait pas dire "chopper des IST et fait des gosses !".

Faut pas du tout linterprter dans le sens "si vous avez une relation sexuelle ne vous protgez pas".
Il vaut mieux utiliser un moyen de contraception, plutt que d'avoir une grossesse indsir et d'avoir recours  un avortement.

Dans certaines religions il est conseill de ne pas avoir de relation sexuelle avant le mariage.
Le femme doit tre vierge, selon certaines interprtation les femmes peuvent donc pratiquer le sexe anal et oral car a ne compte pas.

Bon aprs l'histoire de pas de sexe avant le mariage, a peut venir du fait que statistiquement plus t'as eu de partenaires sexuelles plus t'as de chance de tromper ton conjoint.
Si une femme a couch avec 64 gars dans sa vie et qu'une autre n'a couch qu'avec 2 gars, normalement la deuxime devrait avoir plus de facilit  rester fidle. (mais sur un cas les statistiques ne veulent rien dire, j'aurais du dire "sur 100 000 femmes qui...").

----------


## Zirak

> Je comprends que tu veux tre insultant  mon endroit, mais je ne comprends pas l'angle d'attaque.


Je ne veux pas tre insultant, je te mets devant tes contradictions.

Si ce groupe se prtend catholique, mais ne suivant pas le pape, cela ne fait pas d'eux des catholiques car ils ne respectent pas la dfinition.

Par contre, tu nous dis qu'un mec qui se prtend catholique, mme s'il ne suit aucun prcepte du catholicisme, est bien catholique et que tu n'as aucune raison de ne pas le croire. Que tu le considre comme croyant oui mais vu qu'il n'est pas pratiquant et ne respecte pas le ou les ventuels interdits, peut-on vraiment le dfinir comme catholique ?

Si ta rponse est oui, je me dclare donc christiano(Ronaldo ah non merde, c'est pas a  ::D: )-judo-islamo-atho-boudiste-paganique, tu n'as pas de raison d'en douter puisque je le dis, et c'est vrai mme si je couche avant le mariage, que je mange du porc, et que j'utilise de l'lectricit tous les jours. Et ensuite j'irais faire sauter un truc, comme a, on stigmatisera 95% de la plante.  ::aie:: 

Sauf que si je vais dire a bien fort  tout le monde, je vais me faire jeter des pierres par tous les vrais pratiquants de ces religions, qui vont me dire que je raconte n'importe quoi, et que je ne peux prtendre tre un reprsentant de leur foi...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Si ce groupe se prtend catholique, mais ne suivant pas le pape, cela ne fait pas d'eux des catholiques car ils ne respectent pas la dfinition.


Il y a un paquet de catholiques qui n'en ont plus rien  foutre du pape, surtout depuis Vatican 2...




> Et ensuite j'irais faire sauter un truc, comme a, on stigmatisera 95% de la plante.


Quand un juif, un protestant ou un bouddhiste commet un crime, personne ne lui reproche sa religion.
On fait juste chier les musulmans.

En France il y a des extrmistes juifs (betar, ldj, etc) ces groupes sont interdits aux USA et en Isral par exemple, mais ils sont lgal en France.

Une Ligue de Dfense Catholique ou Musulmane a ne passerait pas (surtout si ils faisaient ce que se permet de faire la LDJ).
Les terroristes se rclament islamiste mais ils ne sont pas plus musulman que mon chat...
C'est un peu con de faire payer tous les franais musulmans  cause de terroristes...

Personne fait l'amalgame entre extrmiste juif et juif du quotidien.
Donc pourquoi on devrait le faire avec les musulmans ?

----------


## Zirak

> Bon alors quand un pape dit qu'il est contre l'utilisation de prservatif faut linterprter correctement.
> Moi ce que j'en ressors c'est qu'il conseille de ne pas avoir des relations sexuelles non protges n'importe comment.
> Le pape voulait dire que le sexe n'tait pas quelque chose danodin.
> Il ne voulait pas dire "chopper des IST et fait des gosses !".
> 
> Faut pas du tout linterprter dans le sens "si vous avez une relation sexuelle ne vous protgez pas".
> Il vaut mieux utiliser un moyen de contraception, plutt que d'avoir une grossesse indsir et d'avoir recours  un avortement.
> 
> Dans certaines religions il est conseill de ne pas avoir de relation sexuelle avant le mariage.
> ...



Encore un tas de truc sans aucun sens...

Mais je crois que le pire, c'est  :




> Bon aprs l'histoire de pas de sexe avant le mariage, a peut venir du fait que statistiquement plus t'as eu de partenaires sexuelles plus t'as de chance de tromper ton conjoint.


Je pense en effet que quand ils ont crit la Bible, ils se sont dit :

"venez les gars, on va vrifier les stats sur les adultres des gens qui taient vierges avant le mariage"
"Ah finalement y'en a pas tant que a, on va faire un "commandement" (je ne sais mme pas comment on dit) l-dessus, histoire que tout le monde fasse pareil, a fera baisser encore plus les stats"

 ::aie:: 

Sinon je confirme que sur un cas seul, les stats ne veulent rien dire, ayant malheureusement vcu le cas qui dment ton explication. ^^

----------


## yildiz-online

> Bon aprs l'histoire de pas de sexe avant le mariage, a peut venir du fait que statistiquement plus t'as eu de partenaires sexuelles plus t'as de chance de tromper ton conjoint.
> Si une femme a couch avec 64 gars dans sa vie et qu'une autre n'a couch qu'avec 2 gars, normalement la deuxime devrait avoir plus de facilit  rester fidle. (mais sur un cas les statistiques ne veulent rien dire, j'aurais du dire "sur 100 000 femmes qui...").


Ca vite les enfants illgitimes et les problmes que a gnre, notamment au niveau de l'ducation mono-parentale, de l'hritage...

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Je ne veux pas tre insultant, je te mets devant tes contradictions.
> 
> Si ce groupe se prtend catholique, mais ne suivant pas le pape, cela ne fait pas d'eux des catholiques car ils ne respectent pas la dfinition.
> 
> Par contre, tu nous dis qu'un mec qui se prtend catholique, mme s'il ne suit aucun prcepte du catholicisme, est bien catholique et que tu n'as aucune raison de ne pas le croire. Que tu le considre comme croyant oui mais vu qu'il n'est pas pratiquant et ne respecte pas le ou les ventuels interdits, peut-on vraiment le dfinir comme catholique ?
> 
> Si ta rponse est oui, je me dclare donc christiano(Ronaldo ah non merde, c'est pas a )-judo-islamo-atho-boudiste-paganique, tu n'as pas de raison d'en douter puisque je le dis, et c'est vrai mme si je couche avant le mariage, que je mange du porc, et que j'utilise de l'lectricit tous les jours. Et ensuite j'irais faire sauter un truc, comme a, on stigmatisera 95% de la plante. 
> 
> Sauf que si je vais dire a bien fort  tout le monde, je vais me faire jeter des pierres par tous les vrais pratiquants de ces religions, qui vont me dire que je raconte n'importe quoi, et que je ne peux prtendre tre un reprsentant de leur foi...


 :8O:   ::koi:: 
Bon, alors, c'est sr, je ne sais pas devant quelles contradictions tu veux me mettre, mais alors je ne sais pas ce que tu fumes, mais a doit tre costaud. J'ai rien, mais alors rien compris  ton post.  ::ptdr::

----------


## Zirak

> Bon, alors, c'est sr, je ne sais pas devant quelles contradictions tu veux me mettre, mais alors je ne sais pas ce que tu fumes, mais a doit tre costaud. J'ai rien, mais alors rien compris  ton post.


Pour rsumer :

Quand c'est des terroristes qui se rclament musulmans, tu les considres comme musulman alors que les musulmans te disent qu'ils ne le sont pas. 

Quand c'est des mecs d'une pseudo secte qui se rclament catholique, alors eux par contre, non, ils ne sont pas catholiques parce que ceci ou cela.


Pourquoi dans un cas, tu prends en compte ce que dit le groupe (dans le cas qui stigmatise tes amis islamistes qu'au fond tu ne dtestes pas), et dans l'autre non (dans le cas o un groupe bizarre souhaiterait se prtendre comme tant de bons vrais catholiques) ?

Tu ne la vois toujours pas la contradiction et le deux poids / deux mesures ? Tu ne vois toujours pas que, que tu veuilles l'admettre ou non, ou que inconsciemment ou non, tu as un espce de parti pris ?

Le fait que quelqu'un se proclame comme tant ceci ou cela, ne fait pas de lui ceci ou cela... C'est ce que tu nous dis pour ce groupe "chrtien" qui ne reconnait pas le pape, alors pourquoi, pour les terroristes tu n'as pas la mme dmarche intellectuelle ?

----------


## micka132

> Pour rsumer :
> ...


Jon Shannow part du principe qu'il suffit de correspondre  une dfinition d'un dictionnaire pour faire partie de quelque chose.
De ce point de vue il a un raisonnement logique, car en plus d'un cot vous comparez musulman  catholique, alors qu'une comparaison serait deja plus "raisonnable" en comparant chrtien  musulman...Tu peux mettre beaucoup plus de truc dans chrtien!
Mais bon dans tous les cas je ne suis pas d'accord, ce sont les gens eux mme qui dfinissent ce qu'ils ont envie dtre, et c'est seulement d'autre croyant se sentant ventuellement insulter qui peuvent remettre en doute ces croyances.

----------


## behe

> Ben, y en a qu'un, il me semble. 
> Peut-tre qu'il y a eu 2 papes,  une poque, mais je ne suis pas un spcialiste de l'histoire de la papaut...


Il me semble bien avoir crit "le *suivant*".

Pour revenir  l'histoire de pas de sexe avant le mariage, il faut quand mme tenir compte de l'age des maris de l'poque (surtout pour les filles et non femmes)

----------


## Zirak

> Jon Shannow part du principe qu'il suffit de correspondre  une dfinition d'un dictionnaire pour faire partie de quelque chose.
> De ce point de vue il a un raisonnement logique, car en plus d'un cot vous comparez musulman  catholique, alors qu'une comparaison serait deja plus "raisonnable" en comparant chrtien  musulman...Tu peux mettre beaucoup plus de truc dans chrtien!
> Mais bon dans tous les cas je ne suis pas d'accord, ce sont les gens eux mme qui dfinissent ce qu'ils ont envie dtre, et c'est seulement d'autre croyant se sentant ventuellement insulter qui peuvent remettre en doute ces croyances.


Non mais qu'il laisse les gens se dfinir eux-mmes ou qu'il se fie  une dfinition de dictionnaire, au final, peu m'importe, il fait comme il veut, mais qu'il choisisse une des deux solutions et l'applique de la mme faon  tout le monde.

Ce que je lui reproche, c'est qu'en fonction des concerns, il utilise une mthode plutt qu'une autre, et qu'aprs il vienne nous dire qu'il n'a pas de parti pris.

----------


## el_slapper

> (.../...)Pour revenir  l'histoire de pas de sexe avant le mariage, il faut quand mme tenir compte de l'age des maris de l'poque (surtout pour les filles et non femmes)


Tu m'as fait regarder l'article wikipedia qui va bien. Quelques extraits rigolos :




> ce n'est qu'en 1215 que le mariage est intgr dans la liste des sacrements de l'glise. Ce n'est ainsi qu'au xiiie sicle que le mariage  l'Eglise devient une pratique courante





> Charlemagne, fervent catholique, n'en mne pas moins une vie prive qui ne se conforme pas aux prescriptions de l'glise. Il n'a jamais conclu de mariage devant un prtre mais s'est toujours conform aux coutumes germaniques pour ses trois mariages successifs. Il a vcu, aprs son troisime veuvage, avec quatre concubines en mme temps. Cela illustre bien les difficults que l'glise a eu pour imposer son point de vue sur le mariage.





> Contrairement  une ide rpandue, le mariage civil n'a pas t introduit en France  la suite de la Rvolution franaise, mais deux ans plus tt,  la demande des protestants, par l'dit de Versailles (ou dit de tolrance) de novembre 1787 du roi Louis XVI


mais en fait, c'est cet article l sur la nubilit que j'aurais du regarder d'abord.




> La lgislation rvolutionnaire du 20 septembre 1792 fait passer cet ge  13 ans pour les filles et 15 pour les garons mais, dans la ralit, le mariage a lieu gnralement vers 30 ans au xviiie sicle, le couple paysan devant s'tablir (maison, terres, mtier) avant de pouvoir convoler. Au xixe sicle, l'ge est plus prcoce car la rvolution industrielle, en crant le mtier d'ouvrier, permet de s'tablir plus tt.


Donc, pour le sexe avant le mariage, et des gens qui se mariaient vars 30 ans, tu disais?

----------


## micka132

> Ce que je lui reproche, c'est qu'en fonction des concerns, il utilise une mthode plutt qu'une autre, et qu'aprs il vienne nous dire qu'il n'a pas de parti pris.


J'ai pu louper l o il prtendait que les musulmans se dclarant n'en sont pas parce que a ne respecte pas la dfinition du Larousse.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Pour rsumer :
> 
> Quand c'est des terroristes qui se rclament musulmans, tu les considres comme musulman alors que les musulmans te disent qu'ils ne le sont pas. 
> 
> Quand c'est des mecs d'une pseudo secte qui se rclament catholique, alors eux par contre, non, ils ne sont pas catholiques parce que ceci ou cela.
> 
> 
> Pourquoi dans un cas, tu prends en compte ce que dit le groupe (dans le cas qui stigmatise tes amis islamistes qu'au fond tu ne dtestes pas), et dans l'autre non (dans le cas o un groupe bizarre souhaiterait se prtendre comme tant de bons vrais catholiques) ?
> 
> ...


Parce que ce sont deux choses diffrentes et que tu ne peux pas comparer l'islam au catholicisme.
tre catholique se dfinit par "chrtien reconnaissant l'autorit du Pape". Tu ne peux donc pas prtendre tre catholique et ne pas reconnaitre le Pape.
tre musulman c'est :



> musulman, musulmane
> adjectif et nom (persan musulmān, de l'arabe muslim, croyant)
>     Se dit d'un fidle de l'islam


Si on poursuit sur islam



> islam
> nom masculin (arabe islām, soumission  la volont de Dieu)
>     Religion des musulmans, de ceux qui adhrent au message de Mahomet.


Comme il a t dit sur ce sujet, tre musulman, c'est un acte de foi personnel entre Dieu et l'individu. Donc, qui suis-je et qui es-tu, pour te permettre de dire que tel ou tel individu se proclamant musulman, ne l'est pas parce qu'il ne respecte pas ceci ou cela. Mais, ceci et cela ne sont dfinis que pour certains et pas pour d'autres, de ce que j'ai compris de certains ici. De mme, tu as toi mme dit que ta sur tait musulmane mais ne portait pas le voile. Je connais certains musulmans qui te dirais qu'elle n'est pas une vraie musulmane. Qui a raison, qui a tort ? 
Dans le cas des catholiques, c'est trs simple, puisque la dfinition est claire. Mais dans le cas de l'islam, tout est affaire d'interprtations. Et ceux qui se revendiquent de daech se disent tre les vrais musulmans. Si tu te sens suffisamment thologien, spcialiste coranique, pour affirmer que celui-ci est musulman et pas celui-l, tant mieux. Mais, de ce que je peux lire ici, voir ailleurs, entendre autre part, il parait trs compliqu de dfinir ce qu'est un musulman, ce qu'est l'islam. 
Ce ne sont pas mes contradictions que tu mets en lumire, mais celles de l'islam...  :;):

----------


## behe

> Donc, pour le sexe avant le mariage, et des gens qui se mariaient vars 30 ans, tu disais?


Joker  :;):  (merci pour les infos)
edit: en fait si j'ai un truc  dire



> Depuis le dbut du XIXe sicle, priode o l'esprance de vie des Franais tait au plus bas avec une moyenne de 33 ans


Ils avaient donc 3 ans pour se reproduire ::mrgreen:: 
j'ai a aussi mais a a pas l'air top top

edit 2: tu parles de Louis XVI. il s'est mari  16ans avec une femme de 15ans .... mariage qui a commenc  se mettre en place 4 ans avant. On est loin des 30ans.

----------


## TallyHo

@Jon

C'est vrai qu'il n'y a pas de divergence ou de nuance chez les cathos... Tout le monde a la mme opinion et la mme sensibilit...  ::roll:: 

Avant d'invoquer les spcialistes coraniques, tu les a lu au moins ? Tu peux m'en trouver un reconnu qui valide que Daesh est du culte musulman ? Je te donnerais bien une rfrence  lire mais je doute que tu le fasses, a irait trop contre tes ides arrtes.

Mon dieu... Avec des engins pareil, Zemmour a encore de beaux jours devant lui...

----------


## behe

@el_slapper, bon tu as flingu ma productivit qui n'tait dj pas au top (oui c'est une excuse).



> Jusqu la seconde* moiti du XVIIIe sicle*, la dure de la vie en France tait de *25 ans en moyenne*.  partir de 1750, les grandes crises - famines, pidmies - tendent  sespacer ou  disparatre et des progrs sont accomplis dans le domaine mdical: la vaccination contre la variole se gnralise et les connaissances en obsttrique samliorent. La mortalit des enfants diminue, ce qui entrane une lvation sensible de lesprance de vie, qui atteint *43 ans en 1850.*


source

bon j'arrte le hors sujet mais j'ai un gros doute sur les mariages tardifs vu l'esprance de vie.

----------


## GPPro

Euh je me mfierais de cette moyenne vue la mortalit infantile  l'poque... Typiquement un cas o la moyenne ne devrait pas tre utilise.

----------


## BenoitM

> Quand un juif, un protestant ou un bouddhiste commet un crime, personne ne lui reproche sa religion.
> On fait juste chier les musulmans.
> 
> En France il y a des extrmistes juifs (betar, ldj, etc) ces groupes sont interdits aux USA et en Isral par exemple, mais ils sont lgal en France.
> 
> Une Ligue de Dfense Catholique ou Musulmane a ne passerait pas (surtout si ils faisaient ce que se permet de faire la LDJ).
> Les terroristes se rclament islamiste mais ils ne sont pas plus musulman que mon chat...
> C'est un peu con de faire payer tous les franais musulmans  cause de terroristes...
> 
> ...


Euh non 
Quand un juif orthodoxe a tuer Yitzhak Rabin ont dit que c'est la faute du fanatisme juif.
Quand les bouddhiste massacre des indous au Sri Lanka ont dit que c'est la faute au fanatisme bouddhiste.
Quand des musulmans massacre des chrtiens ont dit que c'est la faute au fanatisme musulmans.

----------


## el_slapper

> Euh je me mfierais de cette moyenne vue la mortalit infantile  l'poque... Typiquement un cas o la moyenne ne devrait pas tre utilise.


J'allais rpondre par un mur de texte, mais au final, ton one_liner est bien plus pertinent. Merci.

----------


## ManusDei

> Euh non 
> Quand un juif orthodoxe a tuer Yitzhak Rabin ont dit que c'est la faute du fanatisme juif.
> Quand les bouddhiste massacre des indous au Sri Lanka ont dit que c'est la faute au fanatisme bouddhiste.
> Quand des musulmans massacre des chrtiens ont dit que c'est la faute au fanatisme musulmans.


La nuance tant qu'en France au moins pas mal de gens font un bel amalgame entre fanatiques musulmans et arabes, et demandent  ce que tous les arabes retournent "chez eux".

----------


## Jon Shannow

> La nuance tant qu'en France au moins pas mal de gens font un bel amalgame entre fanatiques musulmans et arabes, et demandent  ce que tous les arabes retournent "chez eux".


Je ne suis pas sr que ce soit cet amalgame qui entraine cette demande. 
Cette demande est bien plus ancienne que les attentats, et est plus du aux problmes conomiques et sociaux, monts en pingle par certains politiques et relays par les mdias qui associent trs bien dans leurs reportages magrbin/troubles- dlinquances - drogues, ...
La campagne de Sarko en 2007 est un modle du genre. Mais, faire comme la gauche-bobo et se voiler la face en disant que "non il n'y a pas de problme", est tout aussi faux. Certes, le problme n'a pas pour origine, les "arabes" (terme compltement dvoy et dpouill de tout sens), mais est aujourd'hui pos par ces mmes "arabes". C'est un fait. Y a pas  parler de racisme ou d'islamophobie. Les problmes conomiques ne s'tant pas arrang, les attentats sont venus en remettre une couche, le fait que ceux qui perptuent ces attentats soient issus de ce milieu "arabe" aggrave ce sentiment,et les politiques tant toujours aussi impuissants*  rsoudre les problmes conomiques et le chmage, jouent parfaitement cette musique. 
*) Je ne sais pas si c'est de l'impuissance ou la volont de ne rien faire...  ::weird::

----------


## Grogro

> La nuance tant qu'en France au moins pas mal de gens font un bel amalgame entre fanatiques musulmans et arabes, et demandent  ce que tous les arabes retournent "chez eux".


Parce que les mdias eux-mmes font cet amalgame. Volontairement pour les mdias et journalistes identitaires qui fantasment une France blanche, catholique (comme en 1960, ou  la belle poque, ou en 1815 suivant qu'on lise Zemmour ou Maurras), qui n'a jamais rellement exist ailleurs que dans les images dpinal, comme toute idalisation d'un ge d'or. Involontairement pour les mdias bourgeois libraux-libertaires qui, au nom du padamalgam, nient l'existence mme du fanatisme musulman. En refusant de dsigner clairement l'ennemi (salafiste, wahabbite, frres musulmans, tablighs) soit par idologie ou calcul cynique, soit par peur d'offenser, soit par paternalisme victimaire, on projette l'ide que tous les musulmans sont coupables et qu'il n'y a qu'un seul Islam. L'enfer est toujours pav de bonnes intentions.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Je ne sais pas si c'est de l'impuissance ou la volont de ne rien faire...


Crer de la tension entre franais d'origine et franais musulmans c'est le plan du PS, de l'UMP et des mdias, c'est ce que je dis depuis le dbut.
Rcemment ils ont cr un buzz avec le burkini, c'est bien une preuve. (le burkini ne pose problme nulle part ailleurs)
Si vous n'tes pas convaincu regardez une des nombreuses interventions de Zemmour, pour lui c'est clair : la France est en guerre contre l'Islam.
Il est invit partout, les prsentateurs font semblant d'tre offusqu par ses propos...

Pendant que les franais s'engueulent entre eux, ils n'ont pas le temps de rflchir aux vrais problmes et  la source des ces problmes.
C'est de la diversion d'attention.

La situation va s'empirer puisqu'on va forcer des dizaines de milliers de migrants  rester bloqu en France.




> Elisabeth Badinter : "Il ne faut pas avoir peur de se faire traiter d'islamophobe".


Normalement on devrait dire "ils sont franais, nous devons faire pour qu'ils se sentent intgr".

----------


## TallyHo

> Certes, le problme n'a pas pour origine, les "arabes" (terme compltement dvoy et dpouill de tout sens), mais est aujourd'hui pos par ces mmes "arabes". C'est un fait. Y a pas  parler de racisme ou d'islamophobie. Les problmes conomiques ne s'tant pas arrang, les attentats sont venus en remettre une couche, le fait que ceux qui perptuent ces attentats soient issus de ce milieu "arabe" aggrave ce sentiment,et les politiques tant toujours aussi impuissants*  rsoudre les problmes conomiques et le chmage, jouent parfaitement cette musique.


Bien sur que c'est les "arabes" (ou d'origine) qui sont mis plus souvent en avant puisque c'est leur religion dominante et que c'est en France o il y en a le plus en Europe. Tu aurais la configuration de La France en Allemagne, tu aurais les mmes problmes en Allemagne. Si  cela, on ajoute les problmes sociaux, la mauvaise intgration de ces populations, etc..., et si en plus, tu ajoutes notre gopolitique pourrie dans ces pays l, tu comprends mieux pourquoi on en arrive l.

Par ailleurs, les gens admettent quand mme en gnral que les terroristes qui ont oeuvr sont de faux musulmans. C'est  dire qu'ils ne l'ont jamais t et ils se sont radicaliss trs vite en se faisant capter par un recruteur qui leur a offert une "appartenance", un sentiment d'exister dans un groupe soi-disant religieux. Mme fonctionnement que les sectes quoi.

Donc pointer du doigt les "arabes" comme tu l'as fait avec des excuses de surface et sans analyser en profondeur les choses, c'est l'excuse facile du rejet, c'est du racisme et de l'islamophobie. Ou alors il y a un srieux souci de dficience intellectuelle d  un abus TF1nesque...

----------


## TallyHo

> au nom du padamalgam, nient l'existence mme du fanatisme musulman. En refusant de dsigner clairement l'ennemi (salafiste, wahabbite, frres musulmans, tablighs) soit par idologie ou calcul cynique, soit par peur d'offenser, soit par paternalisme victimaire, on projette l'ide que tous les musulmans sont coupables et qu'il n'y a qu'un seul Islam.


Tu dis un peu tout et son contraire... Si tu dsignes les "ennemis" alors tu es justement dans le padamalgam que tu nous sors tous les 2 posts... Car il va bien falloir que tu expliques aux gens qu'il y a justement des personnes qui se revendiquent musulmans mais qui sont dviantes et manipulatrices. Donc il va falloir que tu fasses la diffrence entre ces gens l et que tu l'expliques au peuple.

Par ailleurs, la notion d'ennemi... En quoi a nous drange que tel pays pratique un "islam" radical ? Ca nous drangeait pas jusqu' quelques annes en arrire... Au contraire,on ne s'est pas priv de commercer et encore aujourd'hui c'est mme pire puisqu'on achte  des groupes dont on sait pertinemment qu'ils sont des soutiens de terroristes...

Et j'irais mme jusqu' dire, qui sommes-nous pour juger que notre vision est la meilleure et qu'on doit imposer nos rgles ? Ce n'est pas que je milite pour les extrmistes mais je pars du principe qu'on ne devrait pas faire ch*er les gens si ils nous font rien. A la limite, si il y a des choses drangeantes, il y a la voie diplomatique et la voie conomique aussi pour faire pression.

Tiens une rflexion que tu devrais mditer... Daesh fait comment pour commercer ? Tu crois qu'ils ont les poches remplies d'or ? Qu'ils font du troc ? Ces gens l n'ont pas de fonds financiers qu'on pourrait bloquer ? Les colonnes de camion transportant du ptrole ne sont pas assez visibles alors qu'on peut zoomer sur un mec en plein dsert ? Etc...

Mais avant de rectifier notre politique, il faut que La France comprenne qu'elle n'a absolument aucun intrt  s'allier avec les USA, qu'elle n'a aucun intrt  avoir une puissance unique dans le monde (les USA) et qu'elle doit balancer des deux cts (USA et Russie) en ayant quand mme une meilleure ouverture  l'est  mon avis. C'est entre ces deux puissances que La France a un espace, pas en s'acoquinant avec un qui mise sur la domination. Avec cette stratgie, elle va se faire bouffer et, en plus, jouer le tampon des USA dans les conflits actuels. On en a la preuve actuellement...

----------


## Grogro

> Tu dis un peu tout et son contraire... Si tu dsignes les "ennemis" alors tu es justement dans le padamalgam que tu nous sors tous les 2 posts... Car il va bien falloir que tu expliques aux gens qu'il y a justement des personnes qui se revendiquent musulmans mais qui sont dviantes et manipulatrices. Donc il va falloir que tu fasses la diffrence entre ces gens l et que tu l'expliques au peuple.
> 
> Par ailleurs, la notion d'ennemi... En quoi a nous drange que tel pays pratique un "islam" radical ? Ca nous drangeait pas jusqu' quelques annes en arrire... Au contraire,on ne s'est pas priv de commercer et encore aujourd'hui c'est mme pire puisqu'on achte  des groupes dont on sait pertinemment qu'ils sont des soutiens de terroristes...


Mais c'est bien l'ide, prcisment. Il s'agit de diffrencier clairement l'islam traditionnel pratiqu au Maghreb, ou les islams africains qui sont encore radicalement diffrents (Mali, Sngal), jusqu' ce que les salafistes et les frres musulmans n'imposent leur no-colonialisme. Or les padamalgams, qu'ils soient libraux ou gauchistes, nient sous de faux prtextes l'islamit des terroristes d'Al Qaeda ou de Daesh. Pointer les responsabilits relles, c'est du point de vue idologique accuser l'Arabie Saoudite et le Qatar (nos "allis" donc. La France vend pour des milliards d'armement  Riyad. 140 civils massacrs ce week-end au Ymen), et leurs satellites locaux. Ce que tu ne comprends pas, c'est que fondamentalement il faut penser non linaire et penser en terme de ractions et de rtro-actions. 

Il y a un juste milieu qui consiste  accepter l'islam au sein de la rpublique et  bannir certaines pratiques (le voile, les revendications communautaristes, le sparatisme, la haine antijuive et antichrtienne). Magie du vocabulaire, on peut rduire les fondamentalistes et les radicaux sous la bannire du salafisme. C'est inexact, c'est une simplification, mais a marche. Tu traites le mal  la racine tout en mnageant les susceptibilits.

----------


## TallyHo

Je crois au contraire qu'on le comprend trs bien. Tout ce fil montre que des gens qui sont intervenus savent diffrencier (sauf un membre...  ::roll:: ). Et je ne crois pas que le padamalgam a t binaire. Je l'ai moi-mme souvent dit qu'il ne s'agit pas de faire un dni sur les problmes mais de ne pas tout confondre. Ca s'appelle plutt avoir de la nuance et ce n'est pas le padamalgam comme tu dis.

Par ailleurs, je nie l'islam chez les terroristes car ce sont des extrmistes qui se servent de a. L aussi je l'ai toujours dit, je les considre comme des sectes, pour moi une secte n'est pas chrtienne parce qu'elle dforme la religion  son profit et au dtriment des autres surtout. Si je t'ai bien compris, on est aussi d'accord sur le double discours avec les financiers du terrorisme. Tous mes posts allant dans ce sens sont poucet rouge pourtant... Va comprendre quelque chose... Ca doit tre difficile pour certains d'admettre que ce n'est pas que de la faute des "musulmans"... (ho pitain, dchainement de pouces rouges en prvision  ::aie:: )

----------


## Grogro

> Je crois au contraire qu'on le comprend trs bien. Tout ce fil montre que des gens qui sont intervenus savent diffrencier (sauf un membre... ). Et je ne crois pas que le padamalgam a t binaire. Je l'ai moi-mme souvent dit qu'il ne s'agit pas de faire un dni sur les problmes mais de ne pas tout confondre. Ca s'appelle plutt avoir de la nuance et ce n'est pas le padamalgam comme tu dis.


Tu as compris partiellement ce que j'ai voulu dire. 

Le Padamalgam c'est une religion mdiatique binaire et extrme,  la fois gauchiste et no-librale, quand elle n'est pas motive politiquement c'est par peur d'offenser d'ventuel consommateurs ou lecteurs potentiels. Personne ne la pratique en dehors de certain cercles de pouvoir mdiatiques, associatifs ou politiques.

En voil en tout cas une qui est un peu moins dbile que ses congnres de drate : http://www.marianne.net/salafisme-ta...100247014.html

La troisime voie entre le laissez-faire et riposte laque, c'est ni plus ni moins a.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Tu as compris partiellement ce que j'ai voulu dire.


Non, rien en fait...  ::roll:: 



> En voil en tout cas une qui est un peu moins dbile que ses congnres de drate : http://www.marianne.net/salafisme-ta...100247014.html


Je ne suis gnralement pas fan de NKM, mais l, je suis assez d'accord avec elle...

----------


## Jon Shannow

Attention  ne pas stigmatiser...

http://www.bfmtv.com/societe/un-inst...l-1049192.html




> e professeur, g de 50 ans, reprend une enfant qui se tenait mal et disait des gros mots. Deux jeunes hommes, qui taient en voiture  proximit, sortent de leur vhicule et lui crient: "Tu lui parles pas comme a, raciste." L'enseignant leur rpond alors: "Mais je suis leur matre."
> 
> L'un des deux individus s'approche ensuite de l'instituteur et lui rtorque: "Et moi, je suis une racaille." L'enseignant essaie de les repousser mais ses assaillants le font chuter. Les coups pleuvent. Selon un syndicat de professeurs, l'un des deux agresseurs aurait lanc: "I*l n'y a qu'un seul matre, c'est Allah.*"

----------


## Zirak

> L'un des deux individus s'approche ensuite de l'instituteur et lui rtorque: "Et moi, je suis une racaille." L'enseignant essaie de les repousser mais ses assaillants le font chuter. Les coups pleuvent. Selon un syndicat de professeurs, l'un des deux agresseurs *aurait* lanc: "Il n'y a qu'un seul matre, c'est Allah."


Conditionnel.

Et ce que je trouve tonnant, c'est qu'on nous rapporte les propos des agresseurs (quand ils insultent le prof de raciste, ou  propos d'Allah), mais bizarrement, on n'a pas les propos du professeur en question pour lesquels les agresseurs l'ont insult de raciste.

Bref, rien de bien concret pour l'instant, juste suffisamment pour remettre un peu d'huile sur le feu, on commenait  parler un peu trop de Hollande et de Sarkozy dans les mdias, faut bien re-dtourner l'attention...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Selon un syndicat de professeurs, l'un des deux agresseurs aurait lanc: "Il n'y a qu'un seul matre, c'est Allah."


Il est probable que le syndicat de professeurs mente.
Mais il est galement probable que l'agresseur ait rellement dit a...

Bon aprs ce n'est pas tellement un problme d'Islam, le problme c'est surtout les racailles.
L c'tait 2 connards en voiture qui sont venu faire chier un instituteur de CE2.

Si tu voix un musulman c'est souvent un bon gars.
Par contre si tu vois une racaille c'est toujours une merde.
Ce ne sont que des abrutis, agressifs.

Une racaille musulmane c'est autant de la merde qu'une racaille athe, pas plus pas moins.

----------


## TallyHo

> Bref, rien de bien concret pour l'instant, juste suffisamment pour remettre un peu d'huile sur le feu, on commenait  parler un peu trop de Hollande et de Sarkozy dans les mdias, faut bien re-dtourner l'attention...


Une fois de plus, sa xnophobie lui montre que ce qu'elle veut lui montrer... Ca me fait vraiment penser  tous les atrophis du bulbe conditionns  mort que tu vois dans les confrences de Rivarol et autres extrmes-droites...

Par contre, il ne montrera pas, ou refusera de voir enferm dans sa haine, les tentatives de rapprochement des gens de bonne volont et quelque soit la communaut comme ici : http://france3-regions.francetvinfo....y-1057995.html

Le plus drle dans cette histoire... Si un jour une vraie guerre clate avec les musulmans  cause de toutes ces personnes qui alimentent la haine (des deux cts pour le coup), il sera surement le premier  dserter aprs avoir jet de l'huil sur le feu.

C'est vraiment dplorable d'avoir ce genre de mentalit... Qu'on n'aime pas, je le conois mais de stigmatiser  outrance, c'est idiot et dangereux.

----------


## Ryu2000

> on commenait  parler un peu trop de Hollande et de Sarkozy dans les mdias, faut bien re-dtourner l'attention...


Ben du coup on va voir Hollande et Sarkozy dans les mdias parler du danger de l'Islam.
Il y a "un problme avec l'islam" selon Franois Hollande
Le plan tordu de Sarkozy pour interdire le port du voile islamique dans l'espace public

Il y a des problmes plus grave que l'islam en France.
Mais l'UMPS aime bien se concentrer la dessus.

La campagne lectoral de 2017 va tourner autour de l'islam on dirait.
Les politiques se concentrent sur les consquences et ne cherchent pas les causes.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Bref, rien de bien concret pour l'instant


Un prof' tabass, c'est pas du concret ? Il te faut quoi ? Qu'il soit tu ? Avec ses lves ? L a serait assez concret pour toi ? C'est a ?  ::calim2:: 




> Il est probable que le syndicat de professeurs mente.


Et pourquoi mentirait-il ? S'il affirme a, c'est qu'un tmoin (peut-tre un des lves) le leur a report.




> Bon aprs ce n'est pas tellement un problme d'Islam


Oui, et non. En fait, l encore, ce n'est pas l'islam, qui pose problme, car comme tu le dis, les musulmans ne sont ni pires, ni mieux que les autres (comme dirait un collgue, la seule chose qui soit partage, qui n'a pas de parti politique, ni de religion, c'est la connerie). Non, le problme vient de la bienpensance, le "pas d'amalgame" rpt comme un tantra par une partie de la caste politique et des associations "solidaires". Ces gens sont responsables de cette situation, qui fait qu'il est interdit de porter un jugement sur un musulman, sans se faire traiter de raciste, et que tout acte condamnable perptr par un musulman est aussitt dfendu, justifi, et on rpte le tantra "pas d'amalgame"  "pas d'amalgame" "pas d'amalgame" "pas d'amalgame" "pas d'amalgame".

La raction de Zirak est d'ailleurs symptomatique. Il aurait t un des premiers  condamn l'acte si le prof avait t musulman et les agresseurs blancs, qu'il aurait immdiatement assimils au FN, traits de racistes.

C'est a que je dplore, le reste est un fait divers hlas trop habituel ! 




> Une racaille musulmane c'est autant de la merde qu'une racaille athe, pas plus pas moins.


a je suis tout  fait d'accord.

----------


## TallyHo

> Tu as compris partiellement ce que j'ai voulu dire.


J'ai compris mais je ne suis pas d'accord  ::): 

Pour moi, a ne servira  rien d'ajouter des couches, des concepts ou des lois  une usine  gaz juridique qui doit surement avoir tout ce qu'il faut.

Comme je le disais, le problme est ailleurs, il est dans le fait que la socit a de moins en moins  offrir et que les gens ne se reconnaissent plus en elle donc ils partent vers des extrmes. Sans compter aussi le fait qu'on a laiss faire et qu'on laisse encore faire pour des raisons lectoralistes ou conomiques.

Imagine que tout va bien, que ce soit le plein emploi, que tout le monde soit bien pay, que l'intgration se passe bien, etc... Bref le bonheur total, est ce que tu crois qu'il y aurait des drives ? On a la rponse rgulirement avec la corrlation extrme-droite et chmage : http://www.europe1.fr/economie/carte...itudes-2632335

Plus a va mal, plus les gens se referment et plus ils vont tre radicaux. La seule solution pour viter a  mon avis est la culture (voir le lien du podcast RTL que j'ai donn). Plus on connait et moins on a peur.




> Ces gens sont responsables de cette situation, qui fait qu'il est interdit de porter un jugement sur un musulman, sans se faire traiter de raciste, et que tout acte condamnable perptr par un musulman est aussitt dfendu, justifi, et on rpte le tantra "pas d'amalgame"  "pas d'amalgame" "pas d'amalgame" "pas d'amalgame" "pas d'amalgame".


Il y a une diffrence entre porter un jugement de temps en temps et porter systmatiquement un jugement ngatif comme tu l'as fait tout le long de ce fil... Et c'est dans ce dernier cas qu'on dit qu'il y a amalgame voire racisme.

Je n'invente rien... Tu viens encore de le dmontrer en postant la news et en essayant de faire passer a comme une "normalit" en la dfendant... Par contre, on ne te verra jamais mettre un lien qui prche la rconciliation comme je l'ai mis au-dessus.

Est ce qu'il y a uniquement des franais d'origine arabe qui agressent ? As tu la preuve qu'ils soient rellement musulmans ? Ca ne suffit pas de le croire parce que il est suppos avoir dit que Allah est grand. Et mme en le disant, a ne prouvera toujours pas qu'il est musulman. On a l ce qu'on appelle un dlit de sale gueule de ta part. Bien sur tu pourras me rpondre que je suis tatillon sur sa religion mais n'est ce pas vous qui nous gavez avec vos preuves ? Il serait donc bien de ne pas juger  l'emporte-pice mme ce qui peut paratre vident  tes yeux (arabe = musulman).

Bref, chacun se fera son avis pour savoir quel est le raisonnement le plus dangereux pour notre pays : la stigmatisation ou la nuance.

----------


## Zirak

> Un prof' tabass, c'est pas du concret ? Il te faut quoi ? Qu'il soit tu ? Avec ses lves ? L a serait assez concret pour toi ? C'est a ?


Non rien de concret dans le sens o l'on ne sait pas si cette phrase a vraiment t prononc, et que toute cette histoire  vraiment un lien avec l'Islam, et que ce n'est pas juste une histoire de racaille de banlieue comme le dit thierrybenji.





> Et pourquoi mentirait-il ? S'il affirme a, c'est qu'un tmoin (peut-tre un des lves) le leur a report.


Ou que le syndicat, ou l'EN, ne veut pas de la publicit d'un prof qui emploie des insultes racistes  l'encontre de certains de ses lves, ce qui pourrait lui couter sa place ?





> La raction de Zirak est d'ailleurs symptomatique. Il aurait t un des premiers  condamn l'acte si le prof avait t musulman et les agresseurs blancs, qu'il aurait immdiatement assimils au FN, traits de racistes.


Ou pas, j'aurais effectivement ragit, car dans le cas inverse, tu ne serais pas venu nous en parler, comme d'hab, donc j'aurai surtout ragit sur ton manque de raction  toi.

Maintenant, si l'article avait aussi t au conditionnel, je ne sais pas si j'aurai ragit comme tu le dis, a aurait pas mal dpendu de mon niveau d'agacement du jour...  ::ptdr:: 

En l'occurrence, je ne prends pas la dfense des agresseurs, je dis juste que l'article est un peu lger pour en conclure quoi que ce soit au niveau islam.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Non rien de concret dans le sens o l'on ne sait pas si cette phrase a vraiment t prononc, et que toute cette histoire  vraiment un lien avec l'Islam, et que ce n'est pas juste une histoire de racaille de banlieue comme le dit thierrybenji.


Les propos tenus par ces racailles, font qu'il y a un lien avec l'islam. Sauf, si effectivement, ces propos n'ont pas t tenus, mais jusqu' preuves du contraire, il n'y a pas  remettre cette information en doute.



> Ou que le syndicat, ou l'EN, ne veut pas de la publicit d'un prof qui emploie des insultes racistes  l'encontre de certains de ses lves, ce qui pourrait lui couter sa place ?


 :8O:  
Il n'a jamais t question de propos raciste du prof vis  vis de l'lve ! P***n ! Encore 2 posts et tu vas dire que ce prof a bien mrit de se faire tabasser ! D'ailleurs, il n'est pas musulman, donc a doit tre un sale raciste, facho, qui vote FN, c'est a ?  ::roll:: 
Tu m'inquites, mec !




> Ou pas, j'aurais effectivement ragit, car dans le cas inverse, tu ne serais pas venu nous en parler, comme d'hab, donc j'aurai surtout ragit sur ton manque de raction  toi.


Je n'ai pas vocation a tenir une rubrique des faits divers, et chacun est libre de ragir aux faits divers qu'il souhaite.
Ensuite, j'ai post celui-l, car il claire parfaitement mes propos.

----------


## TallyHo

Nuance... Tu as post ce fait divers car il justifie tes prjugs et tes propos orients voire racistes.

Pourquoi ne pas parler de comment vivre ensemble plutt que de sans cesse chercher ce qui nous divise ? Est ce que tous les musulmans sont comme ces deux racailles (dont on ne sait toujours pas si ils le sont ou si ce n'est pas de la provoc') ? Est ce que tous les chrtiens sont racistes ? Nous aussi on pourrait jouer  ce petit jeu l  la limite... Gnraliser ton cas  l'ensemble des chrtiens ou d'origine chrtienne on va dire.

Encore une fois, tu ne trompes plus personne sur ce sujet. Tu auras beau dire, le seul qui n'a aucune nuance, qui est braqu et qui se contente de taper sans donner un dbut de solution, c'est bien toi.

Maintenant qu'on a des personnes franaises et d'origine trangre dans le pays, tu penses faire comment pour arranger tout a ? Continuer  les stigmatiser ? Tu crois que ce genre d'attitude est positive ? Ou puisque tout est de leurs fautes selon toi, pourquoi pas enlever la nationalit  tous ceux qui ne sont pas franais de souche et leur payer un aller simple pour leur pays d'origine ? C'est comme a qu'on voit les choses dans la fine quipe de Rivarol ?

Non mais l il faut que tu nous claires parce qu'on ne voit toujours pas  quoi sert ce post  part taper sur une communaut...

----------


## Grogro

Des agressions dans les tablissements scolaires, il y en a malheureusement tous les jours. La nouveaut, c'est la revendication d'une surcouche islamiste, qui n'est qu'une surinfection d'une plaie tribaliste. Cela fournit une caisse de rsonance  une agression hlas trs banale, surtout dans un contexte scuritaire charg, et dans le contexte d'un affrontement mimtique entre islamisme et ducation occidentale. La symbolique de l'cole est trs forte donc l'impact mdiatique est dmultipli. De plus, on sait que les coles figurent en bonne place parmi les cibles de DAECH. Ce n'est pas encore le cas, mais quand on s'en prend aux enfants, on peut rendre une communaut ou un pays entier fou de rage (cf. le massacre dans une cole au Pakistan). Il faut garder  l'esprit deux chiffres issus du rapport de l'institut Montaigne : le taux d'inactivit est de 50% chez les musulmans de moins de 25 ans en France, le taux de radicalisme est aussi de 50%. Ce n'est pas une concidence. 

On a donc tendance  voir dans ce type d'agression bien plus qu'il n'y a  voir rellement.

Edit : Tenez, hier encore  Tremblay. Ce sont des faits autrement plus graves, mais comme il n'y a pas de revendication islamiste la mdiatisation est bien moindre : http://www.francetvinfo.fr/france/il...e_1877015.html

----------


## TallyHo

> le taux d'inactivit est de 50% chez les musulmans de moins de 25 ans en France, le taux de radicalisme est aussi de 50%. Ce n'est pas une concidence.


Non ce n'est pas une concidence et c'est bien pour a que je te disais que le souci est bien plus profond que de simplement modeler l'islam  la franaise, lgifrer et autres rustines du genre. Je ne dis pas qu'il n'y a rien  faire en surface mais, sans traiter les vraies causes profondes, les mesures seront des mesurettes inefficaces.

Plus on aura un pays qui sera divis et malmen, plus les gens vont se retrancher et devenir radicaux (religieux, politique, etc). Les personnes comme Jon qui tiennent des propos catgoriques et binaires sur ces sujets de socit ne se rendent mme pas compte du mal qu'ils sont en train de faire  ce pays en s'enfonant dans cette logique de division voire guerrire, du style Sarko "c'est eux ou nous"...

----------


## ManusDei

Je sais que les vidos c'est mal, mais bon, je vous demande pas de tout regarder (l'auteur n'est que moyennement drle).

Mme si je n'y vais plus beaucoup, je suis tomb sur un article de rue89 parlant de cette vido.
Il y a quelques extraits de vidos de propagande de Daesh.
Un premier  6:00 , le second  9:15.

Pour un groupe qui veut conqurir le monde, a fait pas trs srieux. Le deuxime extrait on dirait le gnrique d'un soap amricain des annes 80, mais avec un barbu  ::ptdr::

----------


## Ryu2000

Il s'agit d'un problme d'intgration.
Il existe des endroits o il y a une forte concentration en immigrs et o il n'y a pas de travail, pas de loisirs, etc.
Il y a des franais d'origine trangre qui n'aiment pas la France, qui ne sont pas fier d'tre franais. (on fait passer la France pour un pays colonisateur et collaborateur)

Le message : "l'immigration est une chance pour la France, les immigrs rapportent beaucoup plus qu'ils ne cotent" n'est peut tre pas totalement vrai.
 un moment les gros patrons comme Bouygues on vu dans l'immigration une faon de maintenir les salaires au minimum.
L'immigration massive profite aux gros patrons.
Mais au final franais d'origine et franais d'origine trangre sont les victimes du mme systme qui veut qu'on se foute sur la gueule entre nous au lieu de se battre contre les vrais problmes.

Aujourd'hui c'est encore pire, parce qu'il y a des grosses vagues de migrants (compos parait-il de 30% de syriens) qui ne veulent pas rester en France et la France les garde de force.
a va poser quelque problmes, surtout qu'il est facile pour un terroriste de se faire passer pour un migrant...

==================
Il faudrait s'arranger pour que tous les franais d'origine s'intgrent  la France et trouvent que le pays est cool. (mais bon quand t'es dans un immeuble pourri et que tu survis avec le RSA c'est pas vident)

La rpublique est trs anti catholique et anti musulmane.
Ils sont  fond dans la lacit mal comprise.
Il faudrait arrter de crer des tensions.

On a bien vu avec le Burkini...
Qu'est-ce que a peut foutre si une femme choisi de s'habiller comme a ??? Elle fait bien ce qu'elle veut, elle est libre.

----------


## Zirak

> Les propos tenus par ces racailles, font qu'il y a un lien avec l'islam. Sauf, si effectivement, ces propos n'ont pas t tenus, mais jusqu' preuves du contraire, il n'y a pas  remettre cette information en doute.


Si le mec qui crit l'article, le fait au conditionnel, ou pire, si c'est directement le propos du mec du syndicat qui tait au conditionnel, c'est qu'il y a un doute quelque part non ??  





> Il n'a jamais t question de propos raciste du prof vis  vis de l'lve ! P***n ! Encore 2 posts et tu vas dire que ce prof a bien mrit de se faire tabasser ! D'ailleurs, il n'est pas musulman, donc a doit tre un sale raciste, facho, qui vote FN, c'est a ? 
> Tu m'inquites, mec !


C'est toi qui a un problme, on dirait deuche et les autres l, c'est pas blanc ou noir.




> lui crient: "Tu lui parles pas comme a, *raciste*."


C'est juste crit dans le passage que TU cites de l'article, si ils l'ont insult de raciste, je me dis qu'il y a peut-tre une raison non ? 

Tu prends direct le parti pris qui va  l'encontre de ces mecs, en te basant sur une phrase qui a *peut-tre* t prononce, mais tu ne cherches pas plus loin sur la raison de pourquoi ils ont agress ce prof, ni la raison de pourquoi ils l'ont trait de raciste ?

C'est forcment des racailles d'origines trangres qui pensent que tous les blancs sont racistes, et qu'ils l'ont donc insult sans raison ? Au final, ce prof tait ptet en train de tenir des propos raciste  l'encontre d'un de ses lves, les mecs l'ont entendu, et sont intervenus (pas de la bonne faon, la dessus je ne contredis pas), tu n'en sais strictement rien...

Et c'est moi qui a un problme ?  ::ptdr:: 





> Je n'ai pas vocation a tenir une rubrique des faits divers, et chacun est libre de ragir aux faits divers qu'il souhaite.
> Ensuite, j'ai post celui-l, car il claire parfaitement mes propos.


C'est vrai que trier des articles, et ne citer que ceux qui vont dans son sens (et encore, sans aucune preuve de rien tellement c'est trop tt pour le dire), c'est parfaitement objectif, et cela permet de dmontrer le bien-fond de son propos...  ::aie::

----------


## virginieh

> Si le mec qui crit l'article, le fait au conditionnel, ou pire, si c'est directement le propos du mec du syndicat qui tait au conditionnel, c'est qu'il y a un doute quelque part non ??


Non, pas ncessairement, les journalistes sont OBLIGES d'utiliser le conditionnel pour CHAQUE sujet de justice, au nom de la prsomption d'innocence. 





> C'est toi qui a un problme, on dirait deuche et les autres l, c'est pas blanc ou noir.
> C'est juste crit dans le passage que TU cites de l'article, si ils l'ont insult de raciste, je me dis qu'il y a peut-tre une raison non ? 
> Tu prends direct le parti pris qui va  l'encontre de ces mecs, en te basant sur une phrase qui a *peut-tre* t prononce, mais tu ne cherches pas plus loin sur la raison de pourquoi ils ont agress ce prof, ni la raison de pourquoi ils l'ont trait de raciste ?


Pour l'instant on n'a qu'une version de l'histoire, donc on peut avoir des doutes, mais c'est aussi idiot de croire qu'on connait toute l'histoire sur un seul tmoignage, que de croire que la victime de l'agression a tort.




> C'est forcment des racailles d'origines trangres qui pensent que tous les blancs sont racistes, et qu'ils l'ont donc insult sans raison ? Au final, ce prof tait ptet en train de tenir des propos raciste  l'encontre d'un de ses lves, les mecs l'ont entendu, et sont intervenus (pas de la bonne faon, la dessus je ne contredis pas), tu n'en sais strictement rien...
> 
> Et c'est moi qui a un problme ?


Tu n'en sais pas plus que nous, donc ta raction d'accuser l'instituteur, sans savoir ce qui s'est pass, et d'excuser au moins en partie (sur l'insulte de raciste, mme si tu ne va pas a excuser les coups) prouvent que tu as au moins exactement le mme problme que tu reproches a ton interlocuteur prcdent : De prendre partie, a priori, sur un vnement dont tu ne sais rien.

----------


## Zirak

> Non, pas ncessairement, les journalistes sont OBLIGES d'utiliser le conditionnel pour CHAQUE sujet de justice, au nom de la prsomption d'innocence.


Donc on est sr de rien tant que ce n'est pas jug, c'est bien ce que je dis. Quant au "OBLIGES", j'ai d'affreux doute sur le fait que cela soit toujours respect, surtout dans certains de nos journaux plus partisans que d'autres.





> Tu n'en sais pas plus que nous, donc ta raction d'accuser l'instituteur, sans savoir ce qui s'est pass, et d'excuser au moins en partie (sur l'insulte de raciste, mme si tu ne va pas a excuser les coups) prouvent que tu as au moins exactement le mme problme que tu reproches a ton interlocuteur prcdent : De prendre partie, a priori, sur un vnement dont tu ne sais rien.


Je n'ai pas accus l'instituteur, j'ai dit que si ces personnes l'ont agress et insult, je me pose la question de la raison de pourquoi elles l'ont fait, plutt que comme Jon, de me placer directement du ct de l'instit.

Donc non, je ne cautionne pas cette agression, et non, je n'accuse l'instituteur de rien,  ce niveau la d'information, je me questionne, point, je ne prend parti pour personne...

Surtout que j'ai bien dit "ce prof *tait ptet* [...], tu n'en sais strictement rien.", ce n'est qu'une supposition, d'o le conditionnel, pas une affirmation / accusation.

Bien tent, mme joueur joue encore.


Edit: la seule chose que l'on peut affirmer pour l'instant, c'est que ces personnes, ont agress l'instit, donc on peut dnoncer a autant que l'on veut. Mais pourquoi et au nom de quoi, on n'en sait rien, donc on ne peut pas faire toutes les conclusions qui nous arrangent pour le moment, faut laisser l'enqute avoir lieu et aller  son terme.

Ou alors faites-vous embaucher par les forces de l'ordre, si vous tes capables de dterminer la culpabilit et le mobile de quelqu'un  partir d'un article de journal au conditionnel, vous vous tes tromps de voie professionnelle...

----------


## Jon Shannow

Dans ce cas, Zirak, il ne nous fait parler de rien et attendre 10/15 ans que les affaires soient juges. 
Pourtant, les faits sont l. Et s'ils sont mis au conditionnel, c'est uniquement pour respecter la prsomption d'innocence. 

a n'empche qu'un instit a t violemment agress dans la rue, devant ses lves, par 2 jeunes l'ayant trait de racistes et mettant "apparemment" leur religion en avant. Il te faut quoi de plus ? ::roll::

----------


## Zirak

> Dans ce cas, Zirak, il ne nous fait parler de rien et attendre 10/15 ans que les affaires soient juges. 
> Pourtant, les faits sont l. Et s'ils sont mis au conditionnel, c'est uniquement pour respecter la prsomption d'innocence. 
> 
> a n'empche qu'un instit a t violemment agress dans la rue, devant ses lves, par 2 jeunes l'ayant trait de racistes et mettant "apparemment" leur religion en avant. *Il te faut quoi de plus ?*


Que tu te questionnes un poil plus que le beauf devant TF1 ?

Alors pour toi, le prof passait dans la rue avec les lves, ils ont croiss 2 racailles, qui n'ayant rien  faire, ce sont dit "tiens, si on l'insultait de raciste, et qu'on lui dfonait la tronche, comme a, pour le fun au nom d'Allah." ???   ::ptdr:: 

Entre attendre 10/15 ans que cela soit jug (10/15 ans pour un truc comme a ? LOL, tu craques compltement), et attendre quelques jours que les rapports prliminaires tombent, y'a un lger "palier" hein.

----------


## TallyHo

> a n'empche qu'un instit a t violemment agress dans la rue, devant ses lves, par 2 jeunes l'ayant trait de racistes et mettant "apparemment" leur religion en avant. Il te faut quoi de plus ?


Des preuves solides ou un premier rsultat d'enqute au moins ? Pour un mec qui fait parti de la bande des "experts en dtection de complotistes", a fout quand mme mal de partir au quart de tour sur des suppositions... A moins bien entendu que tu ne puisses plus contrler ton fort sentiment de rejet  l'gard de cette communaut et que tu t'emballes pour un rien...  ::roll:: 

Et puis en plus, tu fais chier ! Oblig de mettre des +1  Zirak !  ::mrgreen::

----------


## BenoitM

Heureusement il y a les vrais Franais :
https://www.franceinter.fr/emissions...&xtnp=1&xtcr=1

----------


## ddoumeche

> *Il est probable que le syndicat de professeurs mente*.
> Mais il est galement probable que l'agresseur ait rellement dit a...
> 
> Les politiques se concentrent sur les consquences et ne cherchent pas les causes.


Magnifique cas clinique de raction de dni. Peut-tre bien que oui, peut-tre bien que non, c'est la faute du syndicat de professeurs.
Avec des comportements comme cela, on en finit comme les pdophiles de Rotherham.

Les causes, ca fait 40 ans que tout le monde les connait, et toi le premier : l'immigration de masse.





> Un prof' tabass, c'est pas du concret ? Il te faut quoi ? Qu'il soit tu ? Avec ses lves ? L a serait assez concret pour toi ? C'est a ?


S'il avait t tu, c'et t de la faute de l'ducation nationale. Rien  voir donc

----------


## Ryu2000

> Magnifique cas clinique de raction de dni.


En fait je pensais  plusieurs cas o les mdias ont tous rapport qu'un type avait dit quelque chose alors que c'tait faux.
Par exemple le gars qui a tu Jo Cox n'a jamais dit "Britain First" (enfin c'est controvers, selon les tmoins)

Mais bon l ce n'est pas la mme chose.
Il existe plein de personnes qui voient le racisme partout, c'est chiant...

J'avais un collgue d'origine maghrbine, qui pensait que tout ce qui lui arrivait de mal tait  cause du racisme, il disait "injustice !" tout le temps, qu'est-ce qu'il tait insupportable...
J'en ai pas rencontr beaucoup des comme a, heureusement.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Que tu te questionnes un poil plus que le beauf devant TF1 ?


Je ne sais pas de quoi tu parles... C'est quoi TF1 ? 
Plus srieusement, c'est avec ce genre de raction que le FN monte, mais ce n'est pas grave...




> Alors pour toi, le prof passait dans la rue avec les lves, ils ont croiss 2 racailles, qui n'ayant rien  faire, ce sont dit "tiens, si on l'insultait de raciste, et qu'on lui dfonait la tronche, comme a, pour le fun au nom d'Allah." ???


Je ne vois pas ce qu'il y a de drle. Le prof a fait son boulot, en sermonnant une lve au comportement rprhensible, il suffit que cette gamine soit musulmane pour que ces deux crtins, racistes (oui, ce sont eux les racistes anti-franais), et qui mettent leur religion au-dessus des lois de la Rpublique, dcident de "casser du franais".




> Heureusement il y a les vrais Franais :
> https://www.franceinter.fr/emissions...&xtnp=1&xtcr=1


Je ne vois pas ce qu'ils ont de plus ou de moins franais que les deux crtins au-dessus.
Les 2 premiers sont racistes anti-franais, ceux dont tu parles sont homophobes, cathos racts.
Franchement, entre un musulman intgriste ou un catholique intgriste, j'ai du mal  faire la diffrence. La connerie n'a pas de religion.

----------


## ManusDei

> Dans ce cas, Zirak, il ne nous fait parler de rien et attendre 10/15 ans que les affaires soient juges. 
> Pourtant, les faits sont l. Et s'ils sont mis au conditionnel, c'est uniquement pour respecter la prsomption d'innocence.


Ou parce que c'est pas sr. Attendre 10 ans c'est trop, je me contenterais d'attendre 2-3 jours, car si tu vois l'affaire de Sisco, au bout de 2-3 jours on avait dj trop de retours discordants pour penser que c'tait seulement une affaire d'islam (et au final a n'avait rien  voir).

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Ou parce que c'est pas sr. Attendre 10 ans c'est trop, je me contenterais d'attendre 2-3 jours, car si tu vois l'affaire de Sisco, au bout de 2-3 jours on avait dj trop de retours discordants pour penser que c'tait seulement une affaire d'islam (et au final a n'avait rien  voir).


On n'a pas la mme lecture de l'affaire de Sisco.
Je me souviens qu'au dpart c'tait carrment du racisme corse, fachos qui avaient agress une famille musulmane,  cause de femmes voiles. En pleine affaire du Burkini, a permettait aux bobos bienpensants de faire la une sur la btise des anti-burkinis.
Au final, il s'agissait de musulmans qui souhaitaient privatiss une plage, sans aucune lgitimit, qui ont agress des jeunes pour les obliger  quitter la plage, jeunes qui ont ragi. Et pour moi, cette affaire  un rapport avec l'islam, ou plutt, avec le fait qu'aujourd'hui,  force de victimisation, de nos bobos gauchistes bienpensants, les gourous du "vivre ensemble", on arrive  un point ou l'on dfend l'indfendable, juste parce que les coupables sont musulmans, les pvres...

----------


## Zirak

> Je ne vois pas ce qu'il y a de drle. Le prof a fait son boulot, en sermonnant une lve au comportement rprhensible, il suffit que cette gamine soit musulmane pour que ces deux crtins, racistes (oui, ce sont eux les racistes anti-franais), et qui mettent leur religion au-dessus des lois de la Rpublique, dcident de "casser du franais".


Tu m'as l'air super au courant de comment cela s'est pass, tu tais sur place ? Tu connais les gars et ce qu'ils pensent ???

Comment sais-tu que le prof, a juste "sermonn" comme il faut son lve et les mots qu'il a employ ? Comment sais-tu qu'il n'a effectivement pas employ des termes racistes ? Comment sais-tu que ces 2 personnes sont des racistes anti-blancs forcment en tord ?  

Tu m'as l'air super au courant des dtails pour une affaire dont tu n'as lu que quelques (voir mme un seul) articles sur le net...





> Plus srieusement, c'est avec ce genre de raction que le FN monte, mais ce n'est pas grave...


Bah voyons, c'est la faute aux gens qui se posent des questions si le FN monte, pas du tout de la tienne qui catalogue automatique les mecs comment fautifs sur la base de rien, heureusement que virginieh et toi nous avez prcis que le conditionnel de l'article, c'tait pour respecter la prsomption d'innocence...

C'est quand que tu commences  la respecter, toi, la prsomption d'innocence ? 





> Je ne vois pas ce qu'ils ont de plus ou de moins franais que les deux crtins au-dessus.
> Les 2 premiers sont racistes anti-franais, ceux dont tu parles sont homophobes, cathos racts.
> Franchement, entre un musulman intgriste ou un catholique intgriste, j'ai du mal  faire la diffrence. *La connerie n'a pas de religion.*


[humour]
La preuve, tu es athe.  ::zoubi:: 
[/humour]

Sinon tu n'arrives pas  faire la diffrence entre les musulmans intgristes et les cathos intgristes, mais cela ne t'empche pas de ne venir parler que des musulmans (intgristes ou non au final), donc tu ne fais peut-tre pas de diffrence dans le constat du problme, mais tu en fais clairement une sur le choix de ceux que tu dnonces.

----------


## ManusDei

Je vois pas en quoi le fait qu'ils soient musulmans ait un lien avec la privatisation de la plage.

----------


## Zirak

> Je vois pas en quoi le fait qu'ils soient musulmans ait un lien avec la privatisation de la plage.


Et puis surtout, le point important, ce n'est pas de savoir si ils taient musulmans ou non, le point important, c'est qu'effectivement, entre le 1er article et la "vracit" des faits, il y a un monde (Jon le dit lui-mme juste au dessus). Mais cela n'empche pas Jon de continuer  bondir ds la 1re minute. Surtout que dans les deux cas, il peut se plaindre des musulmans.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Tu m'as l'air super au courant de comment cela s'est pass, tu tais sur place ? Tu connais les gars et ce qu'ils pensent ???


Et toi ? Tu as l'air sur que ce prof a insult la gamine avec des propos racistes, et que ces deux braves et sympathiques jeunes n'ont fait que dfendre une lve maltraite par un prof.[/quote] 




> Comment sais-tu que le prof, a juste "sermonn" comme il faut son lve et les mots qu'il a employ ? Comment sais-tu qu'il n'a effectivement pas employ des termes racistes ? Comment sais-tu que ces 2 personnes sont des racistes anti-blancs forcment en tord ?


Il faut juste rflchir et analyser ce que l'on a. As-tu lu ou entendu que des que parents d'lves avaient ragi contre le prof (ce qui est pourtant  la mode). As-tu lu ou entendu que des lves s'taient plaints de leur prof ? Les parents de la gamine n'ont pas ragi contre le prof.
Dans une affaire comme celle-ci, s'il y a un doute, trs vite on a des lments qui remettent en cause la version " chaud". L, rien. Ce qui semble indiquer que la premire version, ne soit pas loin de la vrit. Je suis d'accord qu'on en sera plus avec le droulement de l'enqute.
Aprs, je ne vois pas quels lments peuvent de faire penser que ces deux agresseurs n'aient pas tord, dans tous les cas ! A moins que tabasser quelqu'un dans la rue, soit normal selon toi...



> Bah voyons, c'est la faute aux gens qui se posent des questions si le FN monte


T'appelles cela se poser des questions ? Enlves tes illres de bobos gauchistes bienpensants et poses les toi, les questions. Aprs on en reparle. OK ?

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Je vois pas en quoi le fait qu'ils soient musulmans ait un lien avec la privatisation de la plage.


Et je ne vois pas en quoi le fait qu'ils soient musulmans n'ait pas un lien avec la privatisation de la plage.

----------


## Zirak

> Et toi ? Tu as l'air sur que ce prof a insult la gamine avec des propos racistes, et que ces deux braves et sympathiques jeunes n'ont fait que dfendre une lve maltraite par un prof.


Encore une fois, *je n'accuse le prof de rien*, je dis juste que tu n'as aucune preuve de ce que tu avances, et qu'il faut attendre que l'enqute avance pour savoir effectivement ce qu'il s'est pass, plutt que de lapider les mecs 3 mn aprs avoir lu un article sur le net.

Le fait qu'ils l'ait soit-disant trait de raciste, a peut-tre une cause, cause que tu balaies compltement de la main, juste pour avoir le plaisir de dire "regardez ces vilains islamistes intgristes qui bafouent notre rpublique". Au point o tu en es, tu serais capable de foutre un innocent en prison juste pour dverser ton fiel... (et je ne dis pas qu'ils sont innocents dans le cas prsent, c'est une image).





> Il faut juste rflchir et analyser ce que l'on a. As-tu lu ou entendu que des que parents d'lves avaient ragi contre le prof (ce qui est pourtant  la mode). As-tu lu ou entendu que des lves s'taient plaints de leur prof ? Les parents de la gamine n'ont pas ragi contre le prof.


La aussi qu'est-ce que tu en sais ? Tu as t demander aux parents ?

Moi je n'ai rien lu dans l'article, qui montrait que l'on avait t interroger les parents  propos du prof, pour savoir si oui ou non, il y avait eu un antcdent. 





> Dans une affaire comme celle-ci, s'il y a un doute, trs vite on a des lments qui remettent en cause la version " chaud". L, rien. Ce qui semble indiquer que la premire version, ne soit pas loin de la vrit. Je suis d'accord qu'on en sera plus avec le droulement de l'enqute.
> *Aprs, je ne vois pas quels lments peuvent de faire penser que ces deux agresseurs n'aient pas tord, dans tous les cas ! A moins que tabasser quelqu'un dans la rue, soit normal selon toi...*


J'ai dit cela quelque part ? J'ai dj dit au moins 2 ou 3 fois, que je ne cautionnais pas l'acte. Ce que je reproche ici, ce n'est pas qu'on les arrtes pour l'agression, a c'est normal et ils doivent tre jugs, je n'ai rien  reprocher  cette affaire ou au droulement de celle-ci.

Ce que je dnonce, c'est les raccourcis que tu prends pour dire de la merde sans savoir. Tu as peut-tre raison, c'est peut-tre des racistes anti-blancs, mais pour l'instant, on n'en sait rien, et donc en dbitant des neries pareil sans savoir, c'est toi qui fait le jeu du FN mon pti pote.

Que tu dnonces un problme ou une drive quand effectivement y'en a un, trs bien, mais l, tu dnonces avant mme que quoi que ce soit ait t prouv, bah non.





> T'appelles cela se poser des questions ? Enlves tes illres de bobos gauchistes bienpensants et poses les toi, les questions. Aprs on en reparle. OK ?


Enlves tes oeillres de raciste aigri et on en reparle ? Moi aussi je peux coller des termes  la con pour dnigrer ton propos. 

C'est toi qui tire des conclusions avant la fin de l'enqute, donc oui, des questions je m'en pose surement plus que toi...

On sait qu'ils sont coupables d'agression, mais je maintiens la "prsomption d'innocence" concernant le fait que cela soit des musulmans intgristes racistes qui voulaient sciemment bafouer la Rpublique, tant qu'on n'en sait pas plus.

T'es en plein dans la "raction motionnelle" que tout le monde dnonce  tout bout de champs ici, juste car le prof s'est fait tabasser par des "musulmans"...

----------


## Grogro

> Je vois pas en quoi le fait qu'ils soient musulmans ait un lien avec la privatisation de la plage.


Ne voir que l'islam c'est effectivement voir le doigt quand on montre la lune. Comme je l'ai dit plus haut, comme l'agression du prof parce qu'il reprend une "sister", comme la tentative d'assassinat des policiers  la Grande Borne ou les agressions  Tremblay, c'est une rgression vers le tribalisme qui est loin d'tre neuve. Il en va de mme des affrontements ethniques qui se produisent parfois : les meutes nationalistes en Corse, les affrontements entres jeunes noirs et arabes, ou quand des faf ratonnent, quand les gentils "chances pour la France" s'en prennent aux roms comme s'ils taient des horribles hommes blancs htrosexuels cisgenres coupables de tous les maux de la plante pour boboland. Les "guerres" entre cits rivales qui durent depuis 35-40 ans, c'est aussi une manifestation de tribalisme. L'islamisme, qu'il soit radical ou non, n'est qu'une surinfection rcente d'une plaie ancienne.

----------


## ddoumeche

> En fait je pensais  plusieurs cas o les mdias ont tous rapport qu'un type avait dit quelque chose alors que c'tait faux.
> Par exemple le gars qui a tu Jo Cox n'a jamais dit "Britain First" (enfin c'est controvers, selon les tmoins)
> 
> Mais bon l ce n'est pas la mme chose.
> Il existe plein de personnes qui voient le racisme partout, c'est chiant...
> 
> J'avais un collgue d'origine maghrbine, qui pensait que tout ce qui lui arrivait de mal tait  cause du racisme, il disait "injustice !" tout le temps, qu'est-ce qu'il tait insupportable...
> J'en ai pas rencontr beaucoup des comme a, heureusement.


Il ne faut pas ragir  chaud, n'empche que dans le contexte actuel et vu les incidents qui se multiplient en Seine Saint Denis, c'est une version qui tient la route. 

Et attention parce qu' force de crier au racisme partout, on en vient  couvrir des groupes criminels et des agressions contre les forces de l'ordre comme on le voit avec les Black Live Matter. On y va tout droit, mais ca fait vivre des associations dont on pige trs bien quel est l'agenda.

----------


## GPPro

> Je ne sais pas de quoi tu parles... C'est quoi TF1 ? 
> Plus srieusement, c'est avec ce genre de raction que le FN monte, mais ce n'est pas grave...


Ca faisait longtemps tiens... C'est bien connu, si le FN monte c'est  cause des gens qui sont contre ses ides. Absolument pas  cause du racisme latent des beaufs dans ton genre, racisme latent qui jaillit au grand jour depuis une petite dizaine d'anne.

----------


## Grogro

> Absolument pas  cause du racisme latent des *beaufs dans ton genre*, racisme latent qui jaillit au grand jour depuis une petite dizaine d'anne.


A part a, ce n'est pas du tout du racisme de classe hein...

----------


## Zirak

> Ca faisait longtemps tiens... C'est bien connu, si le FN monte c'est  cause des gens qui sont contre ses ides. Absolument pas  cause du racisme latent des beaufs dans ton genre, racisme latent qui jaillit au grand jour depuis une petite dizaine d'anne.


Nan mais, c'est pas compliqu, tu prends ce que raconte Jon, tu prends ce que raconte Sarko dans ses discours, c'est limite du copier/coller.

Il me fait penser  ces refouls qui vont "casser de l'homo" pour se prouver qu'ils ne le sont pas eux-mmes, Jon, c'est un peu pareil, il tape sur les bobos gauchistes "bien-pensants" (bien-pensant, c'est la nouvelle expression  la mode chez Sarko en ce moment) qui font monter le FN, car il n'assume pas d'avoir les mmes ides que le parti en question, et vu que celui-ci est encore plutt mal vu, l'avis des gens  son encontre pourrait changer si il venait  dclarer ouvertement sa position.

D'ailleurs si je suis un "bien-pensant", cela fait quoi de toi Jon ? Un "mal-pensant" ? Dans ce cas, je valide ton accusation  mon encontre.  ::aie:: 


@Grogro, le beaufisme, c'est un tat d'esprit, pas une question de classe social ou de moyens, tu peux tre un beauf avec un salaire de 5k/mois comme tu peux tre un beauf avec un smic.  ::mouarf::

----------


## ManusDei

> Et je ne vois pas en quoi le fait qu'ils soient musulmans n'ait pas un lien avec la privatisation de la plage.


Tu peux admettre que t'as fait un raccourci un peu vite, plutt que de t'enfoncer en disant n'importe quoi.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Black Live Matter


La plupart des noirs amricains qui sont tus le sont par d'autres noirs amricains.
Statistiquement les noirs amricains commettent plus de crimes que d'autres groupes, parce que statistiquement ils sont plus pauvres.

Le vrai combat ce n'est pas Noir contre Blanc, c'est Pauvre / Riche.
Les riches noirs sont potes 

Par contre effectivement quelque fois il y a de l'abus du ct de la police, mais il y a des noirs dans la police, donc l'affrontement noir (afro amricain)/police ne fonctionne pas.
Le mouvement Black Live Matters crer des tensions pour rien...




> FN


1. Le FN n'est pas plus raciste que les autres partis (quand Valls tait  Evry il voulait plus de white, de blanc, de blancos, parce que les gens prsent dans la rue donnaient "une mauvaise image de la ville")
2. Sarkozy cherche  voler les votes du FN (il avait fait campagne sur un karcher  un moment "vous en avez marre des racailles, on va vous en dbarrasser") 
3. Le FN n'est responsable de rien, puisqu'il n'a jamais t au pouvoir
4. L'UMPS veut faire entrer un maximum de migrants et tre extrmement islamophobe, le FN veut filtrer l'immigration mais n'a rien contre l'islam
5. Selon comment on compte, le FN peut tre considr comme tant le premier parti de France, mais vu que le systme n'utilise pas la proportionnelle il n'y a quasiment aucun lu (aux dpartementales je crois)

Pour moi l'UMPS et le FN c'est de la merde.
C'est souvent trop manichen quand les gens parlent du FN.
J'aime pas le principe "le FN sont les mchants, donc il faut voter UMPS".
Aux USA c'est "Trump est le mchant, il faut voter Clinton".
Sauf que Clinton n'est pas vraiment sympa, quand on se renseigne un peu (elle est pote avec les banques, elle a menac de reprsailles militaire la Russie, la Chine et l'Iran, elle a plus de casseroles que Sarkozy, etc).

Si personne ne votait UMPSFN la situation serait peut tre mieux.
Ce serait cool un second tour sans UMPS ni FN <3

Le Front de Gauche ira peut tre loin en 2017 si a se trouve.

----------


## Zirak

> La plupart des noirs amricains qui sont tus le sont par d'autres noirs amricains.
> Statistiquement les noirs amricains commettent plus de crimes que d'autres groupes, parce que statistiquement ils sont plus pauvres.
> 
> Le vrai combat ce n'est pas Noir contre Blanc, c'est Pauvre / Riche.
> Les riches noirs sont potes 
> 
> Par contre effectivement quelque fois il y a de l'abus du ct de la police, mais il y a des noirs dans la police, donc l'affrontement noir (afro amricain)/police ne fonctionne pas.
> Le mouvement Black Live Matters crer des tensions pour rien...
> 
> ...



Kamoulox ! 

(spcial ddicace  Grogro)

On parle d'une agression d'un prof en France, et on en arrive encore  parler de Clinton et Trump ? Quel rapport ??

C'est bon, on a compris Clinton c'est le mal, on peut passer  autre chose ? 


Sinon accessoirement BLM, ce n'est pas que amricain (y'a mme un groupe en France), et accessoirement galement, il n'y est pas question que de noir vs police (et mme en ce qui concerne la police, il s'agit surtout des bavures policires, pas de la police en gnral). Encore un truc o tu causes sans savoir.

----------


## Ryu2000

> il s'agit surtout des bavures policires, pas de la police en gnral


Si il y a statistiquement plus de criminelles noirs il y a plus de chance que les bavures policires arrivent sur des noirs.

----------


## Zirak

> Si il y a statistiquement plus de criminelles noirs il y a plus de chance que les bavures policires arrivent sur des noirs.


Merci Captain ! Mme si je ne vois pas le rapport avec ce que je dis.

----------


## TallyHo

> Ca faisait longtemps tiens... C'est bien connu, si le FN monte c'est  cause des gens qui sont contre ses ides. Absolument pas  cause du racisme latent des beaufs dans ton genre, racisme latent qui jaillit au grand jour depuis une petite dizaine d'anne.


C'est surtout un ignare sur ce sujet, ce qui conduit au racisme... Je suis persuad que si tu avais ce mec en face de toi, tu t'apercevrais de la btise abyssale qui l'habite, a se verrait rien que dans ses yeux. Je l'ai dj dit mais a me fait vraiment penser aux runions d'extrme-droite o tu en as des gratins comme lui... Tu vois tout de suite que a ne vole pas haut au niveau de l'intelligence... 

Plus tu vas connatre un sujet, moins tu seras stigmatisant, binaire et peureux. Tout le monde le constate dans la vie de tous les jours : tu fais un sport, tu vas tudier l'quipe adverse pour assurer le match ; tu veux lutter contre un ennemi, tu l'espionnes pour ne pas attaquer  l'aveugle ; etc...

Je peux concevoir qu'une personne n'aime pas telle ou telle chose si elle a vraiment pris la peine de s'instruire sur le sujet et pas de se faire un avis sur des "on-dit" ou sur TF1. Je suis persuad qu'il n'a jamais lu un livre d'un intellectuel musulman, qu'il n'a jamais mis les pieds dans une mosque pour discuter avec eux sans arrire-pense, qu'il n'a jamais particip  des rencontres inter-culturelles, etc...

En fin de compte, il critique les musulmans en amalgamant tout a (du genre le dbile qui m'a sorti qu'il ne s'asseyait plus  ct d'un barbu bronz dans le bus...), mais il ne se rend mme pas compte qu'il est exactement dans le mme schma de haine qui profite de son inculture pour l'endoctriner. Et en plus, comme dit Zirak, il n'assume pas son idologie politique de droite-droite-droite... Ca en fait un raciste poltron, les pires...

----------


## virginieh

> Tu m'as l'air super au courant de comment cela s'est pass, tu tais sur place ? Tu connais les gars et ce qu'ils pensent ???
> 
> Comment sais-tu que le prof, a juste "sermonn" comme il faut son lve et les mots qu'il a employ ? Comment sais-tu qu'il n'a effectivement pas employ des termes racistes ? Comment sais-tu que ces 2 personnes sont des racistes anti-blancs forcment en tord ?  
> 
> Tu m'as l'air super au courant des dtails pour une affaire dont tu n'as lu que quelques (voir mme un seul) articles sur le net...
> 
> 
> Bah voyons, c'est la faute aux gens qui se posent des questions si le FN monte, pas du tout de la tienne qui catalogue automatique les mecs comment fautifs sur la base de rien, heureusement que virginieh et toi nous avez prcis que le conditionnel de l'article, c'tait pour respecter la prsomption d'innocence...


Sauf que dans mon cas, j'ai juste signal qu'il n'y avait aucune raison de tirer la moindre conclusion de l'emploi du conditionnel, pour la raison que j'avais cit.
Et que je n'ai tir aucune conclusion ni dans un sens ni dans l'autre.
J'ai aussi juste signal que dire que l'instituteur aurait peut tre pu avoir des propos racistes qui auraient pouss les 2 hommes  l'agresser tait tout aussi absurde que les conclusions de ton interlocuteur.

Tu ne t'adresses pas directement  moi dans ta phrase, mais puisque tu me cites, je veux juste viter qu'on m'associe aux ides d'un autre, mme s'il a repris un argument que j'ai avanc.

----------


## Zirak

> Tu ne t'adresses pas directement  moi dans ta phrase, mais puisque tu me cites, *je veux juste viter qu'on m'associe aux ides d'un autre*, mme s'il a repris un argument que j'ai avanc.


Ce n'tait pas le cas pour ma part.

Je t'ai effectivement cit car tu avais t la premire personne  justifier cet emploi du conditionnel, mais c'tait plus dans le sens "vous tes plusieurs  nous parler de la prsomption d'innocence", il n'y avait pas d'arrire pense dans mon propos.  ::): 

C'est bien pour cela que juste derrire, je lui demande, et  lui seulement, quand Est-ce qu'il va appliquer cette prsomption d'innocence.

----------


## ddoumeche

> La plupart des noirs amricains qui sont tus le sont par d'autres noirs amricains.
> Statistiquement les noirs amricains commettent plus de crimes que d'autres groupes, parce que statistiquement ils sont plus pauvres.
> 
> Le vrai combat ce n'est pas Noir contre Blanc, c'est Pauvre / Riche.
> Les riches noirs sont potes 
> 
> Par contre effectivement quelque fois il y a de l'abus du ct de la police, mais il y a des noirs dans la police, donc l'affrontement noir (afro amricain)/police ne fonctionne pas.
> Le mouvement Black Live Matters crer des tensions pour rien...
> 
> ...


Il y a un problme de violence policire aux USA mais les policiers commettent autant de bavures (3%) lors d'arrestation sur les blancs que sur les noirs. 
Il y a un problme de violence tout court, sur lequel joue (consciemment ou non) les associations "antiracistes" et la culture gangsta rap.
Ce qui va se passer en consquence est le dsinvestissement total des forces de l'ordre des ghettos ethniques et au dela.

La vraie fracture ce n'est pas Noir contre Blanc, c'est Globalisation / Souverainisme.
Les riches aiment l'argent et ont fait de bonnes coles, quelque soit leur couleur de peau, cela cre une solidarit de classe (aucun souci avec a).
Je prfre de loin des millionnaires investissant leur fortune dans l'activit plutt que la finance, mais vitent de faire de la politique (vux pieux), qu'un tat qui confisque tout : c'est le vieux clivage ancien/nouveau rgime.

1. Le FN est sans doute plus raciste que les autres mais il y a beaucoup de non-europens dedans bizarrement.
2. Sarkozy c'est le nouveau radicalisme de droite, dure en parole, faible en acte : 55% de dpenses publiques, guerre en Lybie, etc

En ce qui concerne le front de gauche, son modle c'est le vnzulien. Pouss  l'extrme, ca ne marche pas du tout : confiscation des avoirs privs, npotisme, dsinvestissement, march noir. Socit multi ethnique, inscurit, groupes arms par l'tat (colectivos). incurie conomique, inflation. Rpression politique, exil du personnel qualifi (pourquoi crois tu que le rgime ait fait venir 30,000 mdecins cubains ?).
Il ne peuvent mme plus accueillir de touristes faute de nourriture. Si ce n'tait l'argent chinois et les consultants des imprialistes amricains qui font tourner les pompes  ptrole, le pays serait une nouvelle somalie.

Ca, c'est une critique de fond bien sur, mme si un peu hors sujet. Sur la forme, je pourrais voter pour lui pour des raisons de realpolitik: qu'importe la couleur du chat s'il attrape des souris.

Finalement tu crois au pouvoir galitaire et confiscatoire de l'tat tout puissant (rgime dans lequel nous sommes), je crois au pouvoir du capital priv et de l'entrepreneuriat.
Pour le reste, on est peut-tre moins d'accord sur le souverainisme.

----------


## TallyHo

> En ce qui concerne le front de gauche, son modle c'est le vnzulien. Pouss  l'extrme, ca ne marche pas du tout


Comme  peu prs tous les systmes.




> Finalement tu crois au pouvoir galitaire et confiscatoire de l'tat tout puissant (rgime dans lequel nous sommes), je crois au pouvoir du capital priv et de l'entrepreneuriat.


Il y a peut-tre un juste milieu aussi, non ?  ::):

----------


## ddoumeche

> Comme  peu prs tous les systmes.


"pouss  l'extrme" tait sans doute de trop, je ne voulais froisser pas trop ses illusions, ca va le radicaliser  ::mouarf:: 
Aprs Valls le fera mettre en prison au rgime sec: massages, cours d'escrimes, adhsion gratuite au PS  <rires jaunes>




> Il y a peut-tre un juste milieu aussi, non ?


Le communisme c'est comme l'islamisme et le crime organis, il n'y a pas de juste milieu. Et oui, le chavisme c'est du communisme : une seule marque de chaque produit dans les magasins, on se croirait en RDA.
Ca ne doit pas marcher pas que ce n'est pas le communisme intgral. Enfin, rigolons un peu mme si c'est tragique

Tient, puisqu'on parle du crime organis, des franais entonnent l'hymne national devant les fiers reprsentants de l'tat :

----------


## Ryu2000

> En ce qui concerne le front de gauche, son modle c'est le vnzulien.


Il n'y a pas tellement de rapport entre le Front de Gauche et ce qu'on fait Hugo Chavez et maintenant Nicols Maduro.
Chavez c'tait un militaire, catholique et patriote.

Mlanchon c'est un socialiste, laque, mondialiste.
Le systme de Chavez est du national socialisme, c'est pas tellement l'idologie du Front de Gauche...

Il faut voir aussi que le Venezuela est un des rares pays qui rsistent  l'imprialisme US. (Iran, Syrie, Chine, Russie, etc)

En fait le bilan de Chavez est positif.
Aujourd'hui vous trouvez que c'est pourri et que la survie est difficile, mais c'tait encore pire avant Chavez.
Des choses ce sont amliores pendant qu'il tait au pouvoir.

----------


## Grogro

> En ce qui concerne le front de gauche, son modle c'est le vnzulien. Pouss  l'extrme, ca ne marche pas du tout : confiscation des avoirs privs, npotisme, dsinvestissement, march noir. Socit multi ethnique, inscurit, groupes arms par l'tat (colectivos). incurie conomique, inflation. Rpression politique, exil du personnel qualifi (pourquoi crois tu que le rgime ait fait venir 30,000 mdecins cubains ?).
> Il ne peuvent mme plus accueillir de touristes faute de nourriture. Si ce n'tait l'argent chinois et les consultants des imprialistes amricains qui font tourner les pompes  ptrole, le pays serait une nouvelle somalie.
> 
> Ca, c'est une critique de fond bien sur, mme si un peu hors sujet. Sur la forme, je pourrais voter pour lui pour des raisons de realpolitik: qu'importe la couleur du chat s'il attrape des souris.


Le chavisme a fonctionn pendant un temps, tant que Chavez tait vivant, grce  la nationalisation du ptrole et la rente qui s'en suit. Cela a permis artificiellement et transitoirement de redresser le pays et de tirer des millions de vnzuliens de la pauvret. videmment c'tait un systme hautement instable et fortement clientliste, beaucoup de corruption galement, qui reposait sur une dpendance totale du march ptrolier. C'est toujours pareil dans ce type de rgime : tant que les ventres sont pleins, peu importe fragilits structurelles. Au moindre choc extrieur toutes les difficults refont surface, et pour peu qu'en plus une puissance trangre cherche  bouger quelques pions sur le grand chiquier, a a de bonnes chances de pter. C'est le syndrome hollandais. C'est ce qui menace la plupart des pays qui dpendent des matires premires. Une structure pareille est si rigide que fondamentalement elle est "fragile" au sens de Taleb.

Le Vnzuela n'est pas le modle du front de gauche (je rappelle que le FdG est une coalition instable qui regroupe le pcf ultra bobo et le parti de gauche plus populiste), c'est un des modles de Mlenchon qui est de plus en plus isol  l'extrme gauche. Par contre, sa fascination pour Mlenchon (qui lui a valu un procs en sorcellerie de la part de la classe jacassante) mais aussi pour Robespierre, est trs rvlatrice d'un certain tat d'esprit ultra jacobin, autoritaire, caporaliste et centralisateur  l'extrme, trs rpandu parmi les oints du seigneur. Mlenchon n'est finalement qu'une radicalisation de la mentalit de la haute fonction publique franaise.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Il n'y a pas tellement de rapport entre le Front de Gauche et ce qu'on fait Hugo Chavez et maintenant Nicols Maduro.
> Chavez c'tait un militaire, catholique et patriote.
> 
> Mlanchon c'est un socialiste, laque, mondialiste.
> Le systme de Chavez est du national socialisme, c'est pas tellement l'idologie du Front de Gauche...
> 
> Il faut voir aussi que le Venezuela est un des rares pays qui rsistent  l'imprialisme US. (Iran, Syrie, Chine, Russie, etc)
> 
> En fait le bilan de Chavez est positif.
> ...


Pourtant, tu ne vas pas nier que JLMlenchon a frquemment fait l'loge de Chavez, il a mme vers une larme lors de sa mort.
S'il arrive au pouvoir un jour, il sombrera aussi dans l'autoritarisme social-nationaliste (le terme inverse a mauvaise presse). A la limite, ce n'est pas le problme.

Que Chavez sente le souffre (il a tent un coup d'tat) et que les USA de Bush aient soutenu un voir deux changements de rgimes, personne n'en doutera.
Il n'empche que c'est son principal partenaire commercial.

Et non ce n'tait pas pire avant, je connais une vnzulienne qui vit avec 9$ par mois, alors que les ufs coutent 90$ (cela a du augmenter depuis, avec une telle inflation). 
Oui, c'tait mieux sous Chavez parce que le cours du ptrole permettait n'importe quoi et que le gouvernement a dpens toutes ses recettes en programmes sociaux, sans faire de rserves pour les priodes de vaches maigres, ni mme investir dans le secteur: la production ptrolire a chut de 25%. Chavez avait tellement le coeur sur la main qu'il donnait gratuitement un cinquime de la production aux cubains (sans compter les autres).

Il y a aussi des petits soucis d'enrichissement personnel : Maduro se montre frquemment avec des montres Rolex  30,000$. A cot, Franois Fillon avec ses costards  6000 euros fait indigent.

Mais le PIB/habitant est revenu au niveau des annes 70 quand mme, et cela ne va pas s'amliorer de sitt

Cela est hors sujet et mriterait un fil  part

----------


## Ryu2000

> Pourtant, tu ne vas pas nier que JLMlenchon a frquemment fait l'loge de Chavez, il a mme vers une larme lors de sa mort.


C'est parce qu' lextrme gauche Chavez est ultra populaire.
Quand t'entends un discours de Chavez + Ahmadinejad qui parle des USA a vend du rve !
Quand t'es te gauche a te parle.

Chavez  reu Mlanchon, c'est triste...
Mlanchon n'a pas les mmes valeurs que Chavez.
Chavez est national socialiste et il parle de Jsus et du catholicisme dans ses discours. (Mlanchon est  l'oppos de a)

En politique a ce fait souvent de se revendiquer d'un homme politique populaire alors qu'on a des idaux opposs.
Combien d'homme politique se disent Gaulliste ?
C'est pas eux qui vont envoyer les navires de guerres aux USA pour refourguer des dollars et rcuprer l'or franais.




> Maduro se montre frquemment avec des montres Rolex  30,000$


Ah ouais ?
C'est triste  ::(: 

Moi j'ai de bons souvenirs de Nicolas, quand Chavez tait vivant il l'interpellait tout le temps, c'tait assez sympa.

====
Apparemment la baisse du prix du ptrole, a viendrait des USA qui ont demand aux producteurs de ptroles de faire baisser le prix pour handicaper les pays comme la Russie et l'Iran.
Mais bon au bout d'un moment l'Arabie Saoudite et le Qatar vont remonter le prix.
Faire baisser le prix du baril a a bien fait chier la Russie, l'Iran, le Venezuela, mais a n'a pas arrang l'conomie US.

----------


## ddoumeche

La gauche pour moi, c'est le tiers-tat. C'est Victor Hugo, un type qui parle de l'amour, du repentir, de la condition des enfants.
C'est la commune de Paris.
C'est l'ducation libre et gratuite pour tous, par Jules Ferry.
Ce sont les femmes musulmanes qui ne se voilent pas, mais boivent et mange du cochon comme Loubna Abidar.

Ce n'est pas le soutien  un rgime islamiste qui rabaisse les femmes, condamne  mort les homosexuel(le)s et a pill son pays. 
Mais bon, c'est a de trahir ses origines et de se faire embrigader n'est-ce-pas ?

----------


## TallyHo

> Ce sont les femmes musulmanes qui ne se voilent pas, mais boivent et mange du cochon comme Loubna Abidar.
> 
> Ce n'est pas le soutien  un rgime islamiste qui rabaisse les femmes, condamne  mort les homosexuel(le)s et a pill son pays.


Ce putain de raccourci facile... Surtout aprs avoir parl d'amour et d'Hugo...  ::?: 

Il faudrait que j'emmne plusieurs d'entre vous dans les campagnes profondes de mes origines pour vous faire constater que des vieilles cathos portent aussi des voiles. Mais bon... On ne va pas refaire un dbat sur le voile et ses diffrentes origines... On a dj vu ce que a donnait sur DVP...

----------


## Grogro

> Ce putain de raccourci facile... Surtout aprs avoir parl d'amour et d'Hugo... 
> 
> Il faudrait que j'emmne plusieurs d'entre vous dans les campagnes profondes de mes origines pour vous faire constater que des vieilles cathos portent aussi des voiles. Mais bon... On ne va pas refaire un dbat sur le voile et ses diffrentes origines... On a dj vu ce que a donnait sur DVP...


Encore une fois, a n'a strictement, mais alors strictement rien  voir. Hors propos complet.

Pour info, le voile islamiste ne faisait mme pas partie des pratiques religieuses musulmanes dans le monde arabe il y a 40 ans. Le point d'inflexion, c'est la rvolution islamique en Iran.

----------


## Ryu2000

> C'est l'ducation libre et gratuite pour tous, par Jules Ferry.


L'cole obligatoire existait avant Jules Ferry : ducation en France => Ancien rgime

Jules Ferry c'est le type qui a dclar un truc comme a :



> Il faut dire ouvertement quen effet les races suprieures ont un droit vis--vis des races infrieures. Je rpte quil y a pour les races suprieures un droit, parce quil y a un devoir pour elles. Elles ont le devoir de civiliser les races infrieures.


Moi j'aime pas trop cette gauche, mais Hollande est all sur un monument en l'honneur  Jules Ferry ds son lection.
En France la colonisation est li  la Gauche, a ne c'est pas toujours bien termin.




> Ce sont les femmes musulmanes qui ne se voilent pas


C'est quoi le problme avec le port du voile ? Si une femme veut porter un voile parce qu'elle trouve a styl, je ne vois pas le problme.
Bon par contre c'est vrai que c'est dommage de louper l'alcool et le porc, c'est une bonne drogue et une bonne viande.

J'ai vu un discours de Chavez et d'Ahmadinejad qui tait cool.
Aprs je ne suis pas un spcialiste de l'Iran...
De toute faon il me semble qu'Ahmadinejad a fait ses 2 mandats et n'a pas pu se reprsenter  une lection.
Et que quand il tait au pouvoir il y avait un chef religieux au dessus de lui, donc les lois musulmanes ne venaient pas de lui.

Chavez tait pote avec l'Iran et la Syrie.
Un pro Chavez doit respecter a.

Les pro De Gaulle doivent se mfier des USA.
Tu peux pas revendiquer tre proche de quelqu'un si tu ne partages pas ses principes...

----------


## TallyHo

> Pour info, le voile islamiste ne faisait mme pas partie des pratiques religieuses musulmanes dans le monde arabe il y a 40 ans. Le point d'inflexion, c'est la rvolution islamique en Iran.


N'importe quoi... Voire les passages du Coran que j'ai donn dans le sujet concern. Et je parle bien du voile dans le sens se couvrir la tte, pas de l'aspect islamiste que tu nous rabches  chaque fois dans tes amalgames  2 euros.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Ce putain de raccourci facile... Surtout aprs avoir parl d'amour et d'Hugo... 
> 
> Il faudrait que j'emmne plusieurs d'entre vous dans les campagnes profondes de mes origines pour vous faire constater que des vieilles cathos portent aussi des voiles. Mais bon... On ne va pas refaire un dbat sur le voile et ses diffrentes origines... On a dj vu ce que a donnait sur DVP...


Ce n'est pas exactement un raccourci, il y a un interligne. Le dcalage est violent, hein ?
Mais se prtendre de "gauche" et soutenir l'Iran (ou une monarchie arabe), c'est une contradiction complte  ::weird::  .. putain dans quel monde on vit ?

Ouais, les vieilles se voilaient dans certains coins reculs.. lequel d'ailleurs ?... on se croirait revenu 40 ans en arrire aujourd'hui :

Marwan Muhammad le skinhead du CCIF, organisation dextrme droite qui prne l'instauration de la charia en France, vient d'tre interdit de passage  la Sorbonne.
Par contre,  Science-Po on l'invite et on distribue des corans

----------


## Ryu2000

> se prtendre de "gauche" et soutenir l'Iran c'est une contradiction complte


Ben merde Chavez n'tait pas de gauche  ::?: 


Ya aussi Chavez + Kadhafi / Chavez + Fidel Castro.

Tout ce que j'ai dis c'est que les discours de Chavez tait cool, dont celui avec Mahmoud Ahmadinejad.

----------


## TallyHo

> on se croirait revenu 40 ans en arrire aujourd'hui


C'est effectivement le sentiment que j'ai quand je lis autant d'amalgames propags sur l'Islam et le comportement raciste dont certains membres ont fait preuve sur ce fil...

Mais bon... Vous savez quoi ? Il y a bien un moment o il va falloir vous y faire, il y a eu des mtissages, des gens d'origine trangre sont ns ici, ils sont franais. Que a vous plaise ou pas, le visage de La France a chang. Maintenant vous proposez quoi ? Parce que c'est bien beau de dbiter des conneries racistes (je ne parle pas pour tout le monde), mais  part a ? Elles sont o vos solutions ? Il faudrait peut-tre avoir le courage de vos opinions maintenant...

Je dis "vous" mais je ne m'adresse pas  toi spcialement, je rebondis sur ta phrase  ::):

----------


## ddoumeche

> C'est effectivement le sentiment que j'ai quand je lis autant d'amalgames propags sur l'Islam et le comportement raciste dont certains membres ont fait preuve sur ce fil...
> 
> Mais bon... Vous savez quoi ? Il y a bien un moment o il va falloir vous y faire, il y a eu des mtissages, des gens d'origine trangre sont ns ici, ils sont franais. Que a vous plaise ou pas, le visage de La France a chang. Maintenant vous proposez quoi ? Parce que c'est bien beau de dbiter des conneries racistes (je ne parle pas pour tout le monde), mais  part a ? Elles sont o vos solutions ? Il faudrait peut-tre avoir le courage de vos opinions maintenant...
> 
> Je dis "vous" mais je ne m'adresse pas  toi spcialement, je rebondis sur ta phrase


je n'ai pas de problme avec les mtis, j'ai mme des amis chinois, juifs et syriens.
J'ai juste un problme avec les islamistes, eux aussi d'ailleurs.
D'ailleurs l'islam n'est pas une race

Dis moi je rve ou tu me traites de raciste ?

EDIT: correction  caractre orthographique

----------


## TallyHo

Toi tu n'as pas lu tout le fil et surtout ma dernire phrase  ::):

----------


## Jean-Philippe Andr

Salut,

pour eviter que ca ne devienne n'importe quoi et qu'on finisse par en prendre un pour taper sur l'autre et qu'on passe pour des judge dredd sur le topic, je vous prierai de rester courtois entre vous et que malgre le fait que le sous forum politique soit sujet a frequents litiges, tachez de pas pousser le bouchon trop loin maurice.

----------


## ddoumeche

> pour viter que ca ne devienne n'importe quoi et qu'on finisse par en prendre un pour taper sur l'autre et qu'on passe pour des judge dredd sur le topic, je vous prierai de rester courtois entre vous et que malgr le fait que le sous forum politique soit sujet a frquents litiges, tachez de pas pousser le bouchon trop loin maurice.


Merci.




> L'cole obligatoire existait avant Jules Ferry : ducation en France => Ancien rgime
> 
> Jules Ferry c'est le type qui a dclar un truc comme a :
> Il faut dire ouvertement quen effet les races suprieures ont un droit vis--vis des races infrieures. Je rpte quil y a pour les races suprieures un droit, parce quil y a un devoir pour elles. Elles ont le devoir de civiliser les races infrieures.
> 
> Ben merde Chavez n'tait pas de gauche 
> 
> 
> Ya aussi Chavez + Kadhafi / Chavez + Fidel Castro.
> ...


Et avant l'ancien rgime, Charlemagne. Et avant lui les romains.

Tu oublies juste la loi Falloux (1850) chargeant le clerg de l'instruction publique, Ferry la rendant libre (dans le sens de lac). 
Finalement, Julot a peut-tre fait la encore une connerie.

Et donc, tu cautionnes Ahmadinejad et Castro ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> dans le sens de lac


Je ne suis pas un fan hardcore de la lacit.
Il parait que Jules Ferry a dclar que l'cole de la rpublique a pour but "d'enlever Dieu du cur des hommes".

En principe la lacit c'est de respecter toutes les religions.
La lacit Rpublicaine c'est se dbarrasser des religions.




> Et donc, tu cautionnes Ahmadinejad et Castro ?


Je ne suis pas leur biographe, je ne connais pas trs bien leur travail, ils ont peut tre fait des choses que je ne cautionne pas.
Mais de ce que je sais, je ne vois pas le problme avec ces gars la.

Et de toute faon ce que j'ai dis c'est que Chavez tait pote avec eux.
a n'a rien a voir avec mon opinion, c'est un fait.
Mme si je dtestais Castro a ne changerait pas le fait que lui et Chavez s'entendaient bien.

----------


## ManusDei

Tu sors. Srieusement, tu sors. Le concentr d'ignorance dans ton post est over 9000, sors, vite.

----------


## Zirak

> Tu sors. Srieusement, tu sors. Le concentr d'ignorance dans ton post est *over 9000*, sors, vite.


 ::ptdr::  ::ptdr:: 

Alors comme a, tu portes un scouter toute la journe au bureau ? Ca doit te faire un sacr look !  ::aie:: 


Hey mais c'est pas con a, maintenant avec les lunettes de ralit augmente et autres progrs en IA, on pourrait faire une appli via une de ces lunettes, qui scannerait un truc que tu lis (type OCR), irait vrifier les infos sur le net, et te dirait directement si la personne te raconte de la merde ou non  ::mrgreen::

----------


## ddoumeche

> Je ne suis pas un fan hardcore de la lacit.
> Il parait que Jules Ferry a dclar que l'cole de la rpublique a pour but "d'enlever Dieu du cur des hommes".
> 
> En principe la lacit c'est de respecter toutes les religions.
> La lacit Rpublicaine c'est se dbarrasser des religions.


Encore de la mauvaise publicit faite par les coles religieuses : c'est la science qui se charge de supprimer la religion de l'me des hommes, tu ne sais pas que les plus grands aths sont des scientistes ?
Ferry, c'est extraire l'ducation du giron de l'glise catholique et que chacun garde sa religion chez lui.
Et des cours de morale publique pour remplacer le catchisme... sauf si tu trouves qu'il est normal qu'un cur te dise comment tu doit te comporter en matire de morale ?

Mais finalement vu que les islamistes et les gyptologues sont l en force, on ne peut pas dire que la lacit rpublicaine aient vraiment russit son disant but.

----------


## Grogro

> Tu sors. Srieusement, tu sors. Le concentr d'ignorance dans ton post est over 9000, sors, vite.


Et si tu peux embarquer ton pote TallyHo avec toi, a nous fera du mnage. On a pas besoin de deux nouveaux deuche sur ce forum. Vraiment pas.

----------


## Jean-Philippe Andr

Salut,

Si vous faites partir vos contradicteurs, le debat n'aura plus lieu, si ?

----------


## TallyHo

> Et si tu peux embarquer ton pote TallyHo avec toi, a nous fera du mnage. On a pas besoin de deux nouveaux deuche sur ce forum. Vraiment pas.


Qu'est ce qui t'arrive le vieux ? Tu es perturb dans tes habitudes pantouflardes ? Tu nous fais de l'andropause ? Hilarant... Et c'est ces mecs radicaux qui viennent nous faire la morale et nous jouer les vieux sages avec de long discours faussement intellos...  ::ptdr:: 




> Si vous faites partir vos contradicteurs, le debat n'aura plus lieu, si ?


Pour certains membres, dbattre ne les intresse pas. Se conforter entre eux  montrer qu'ils savent mieux que les autres est ce qui les intresse, avoir une forme de reconnaissance qu'ils n'ont peut-tre pas  la maison ou au boulot... Et voila o on en arrive quand ils sont heurts ou contredits dans leurs petits changes rconfortants : radicalisme, insulte, etc...

----------


## Zirak

> Pour certains membres, dbattre ne les intresse pas. Se conforter entre eux  montrer qu'ils savent mieux que les autres est ce qui les intresse, avoir une forme de reconnaissance qu'ils n'ont peut-tre pas  la maison ou au boulot... Et voila o on en arrive quand ils sont heurts ou contredits dans leurs petits changes rconfortants : radicalisme, insulte, etc...


loul

Y'a jamais eu de "dbats" ici, juste des confrontations de convictions.

Tu peux reprocher tout ce que tu veux  tout le monde, mais quand on part du principe, que l'autre est forcment dans la pense unique, qu'il est conditionn par les medias, et que tout ce qui vient de l'officiel, est forcment biais et donc faux, et donc que l'on rejette tout en bloc au niveau de l'argumentation adverse car elle a forcment tord (en gros quand tu fais tout ce que tu reproche  la partie adverse avec les arguments invers), faudra m'expliquer o se trouve la volont de dbattre ?

La seule volont ici, c'est d'imposer son point de vue aux autres, point barre, a fait pas avancer le schmilblick, mais a occupe...  ::aie:: 

Arrtes de te faire passer pour le chevalier blanc / la victime / le mec qui fait tout bien, je ne sais mme pas comment le qualifier, t'es autant responsable que les autres de la qualit du "dbat".  :;):

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Arrtes de te faire passer pour le chevalier blanc / la victime / le mec qui fait tout bien, je ne sais mme pas comment le qualifier, t'es autant responsable que les autres de la qualit du "dbat".


Surtout qu'il est le seul  tre carrment injurieux.

----------


## TallyHo

> ...


A la seule diffrence que je ne tiens pas des propos racistes ou d'exclusion (ce qui est la mme chose dans le fond).

Donc tu voudrais quoi ? Qu'on arrive sur le sujet et qu'on dise "Ho oui c'est merveilleux ce que tu dis, bravo !". Excuses nous d'avoir un avis que tu juges comme bon il te semble mais c'est notre avis. Qui te dit que le tien est meilleur ? Il est meilleur parce que tout le monde dit la mme chose (ou plutt parce que tu dis la mme chose que tout le monde) ? Il est meilleur parce que c'est politiquement correct ? Expliques nous...

Par ailleurs, tu grossis le trait sur l'officiel et les mdias en disant qu'on doute de tout. Pour ma part, c'est absolument faux et je l'ai mme prcis rcemment sur un post, tu devrais t'en souvenir puisque c'est avec toi que j'en ai discut... Mais bon... Ce n'est pas comme si on n'tait pas au premier coup d'essai de gnralisation et de stigmatisation...

Continuez comme a  insulter et  exclure, vous ne faites que montrer un peu plus qui est rellement ferm...  ::): 




> Y'a jamais eu de "dbats" ici, juste des confrontations de convictions.


Bravo, tu viens de dcouvrir le sens du mot dbat... Un dbat a n'a jamais t fait pour que tout le monde tombe d'accord mais pour confronter des opinions.




> Surtout qu'il est le seul  tre carrment injurieux.


Tu te trompes de personne... Il faut s'adresser  tes potes qui ont t modrs...  ::roll:: 

Et puis bon, tu es assez mal plac pour faire la morale quand l'ensemble de tes posts sur ce sujet est une insulte envers une communaut...

----------


## Zirak

> Bravo, tu viens de dcouvrir le sens du mot dbat... Un dbat a n'a jamais t fait pour que tout le monde tombe d'accord mais pour confronter des opinions.


Confronter des opinions, dans le but de faire changer le point de vue d'une des positions, ou au pire, tir un compromis d'entre les deux.

2 parties qui s'affrontent sans jamais se remettre en cause, et qui ne bougent pas d'un poil de leur position, je n'appelle dfinitivement pas a un dbat...

Si c'est juste pour que chacun affiche ses opinions, y'a pas besoin de dialogue, tu fais 2 panneaux d'affichage. Si on essaie d'argumenter, pour prouver son point, c'est bien pour faire changer l'autre de point de vue non ? Si on fonctionnait " la raison" et non "aux sentiments" comme tu le rclames si fort, on devrait thoriquement tout se rallier  celui qui a les meilleurs arguments pour prouver ses dires, en disant "ah oui, il a *raison* !".

Mais vu qu' chaque fois, chaque camp remet systmatiquement en cause les sources de l'autres, je ne vois pas o est la "raison" dans tout a ? 

(Encore une fois, je parle bien pour tout le monde, pas spcialement d'un ct plus que l'autre, et je suis inclus dans le lot).






> A la seule diffrence que je ne tiens pas des propos racistes ou d'exclusion (ce qui est la mme chose dans le fond).


Donc toi, tu peux faire ce que tu reproches aux autres, car ton propos est plus "sympa" ? 

Vous nous refaites la mme qu'avec Poutine / les USA ? Il me semble bien pourtant que c'est toi un jour, qui nous avais dit de ne pas faire de comparaisons de cours d'cole ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> c'est la science qui se charge de supprimer la religion de l'me des hommes


Beaucoup des plus grand scientifique de l'histoire de l'humanit croyaient en Dieu.
J'ai fais une recherche dans un moteur de recherche en 2 secondes et je tombe sur "Gregor Mendel".
Je n'aime pas spcialement Einstein, mais je sais qu'il y a dit : "Dieu ne joue pas aux ds dans l'Univers".

Une liste :
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_o...teenth_century
La rligion et la science ne sont pas du tout ennemi.




> Tu sors.


Je ne comprend pourquoi cette raction.
Trie ces 3 lment dans l'ordre du meilleur au moins pire :
Ne pas aimer Jules FerryNe rien avoir contre CastroNe rien avoir contre Ahmadinejad

Apparemment il semblerait que ce qui vous gne le plus c'est Jules Ferry.
Je ne vois aucune raison pourquoi je devrais respecter ce type, il tait raciste, suprmatiste, je suis dsol mais contrairement  ce qu'il pense les africains ne sont pas une race infrieur.
C'est des types comme Jules Ferry qui ont justifi l'esclavage et la colonisation.

Vous critiquez l'Iran, mais c'est un pays qui fait chier personne.
Ce pays n'est jamais en guerre, il ne fout pas la merde.
Pendant un temps les relations commerciales entre la France et l'Iran ne fonctionnaient pas trs bien.
Heureusement c'est reparti.

Nous sommes alli avec l'Arabie Saoudite qui est un pays qui reconnait financer les terroristes.
Cet alli finance des mosques louches en France.

Nous sommes allis avec le Qatar, Isral, le Bahren, etc. Niveau respect des droits de l'homme c'est pas toujours top...

----------


## TallyHo

> 2 parties qui s'affrontent sans jamais se remettre en cause, et qui ne bougent pas d'un poil de leur position, je n'appelle dfinitivement pas a un dbat...


C'est un dbat sauf qu'il n'y a pas de compromis en conclusion. On a encore le droit de rester chacun sur nos positions, non ?




> Donc toi, tu peux faire ce que tu reproches aux autres, car ton propos est plus "sympa" ?


Ce n'est pas la question d'tre sympa, j'ai aussi t dur et je ne suis pas l pour satisfaire mon go en collectionnant du vert mais pour donner un avis, qu'il plaise ou non. C'est la question de la radicalit et de l'insulte. Ce n'est pas moi qui suit modr, ce n'est pas moi qui demande aux gens de partir et ce n'est pas moi qui demande aux modos de bannir...

----------


## ManusDei

> Je ne comprend pourquoi cette raction.


Tu nous rabches sur les merdias manipuls, mais apparemment pour toi la dfinition de la lacit est celle qu'ils donnent et non celle des lois de 1905 et 1907. Pourtant elles sont faciles  trouver, et pas compliques  lire, c'est pas comme les textes qui renvoient  un article qui renvoie  un article etc...
Ton interpretation de Jules Ferry est un anachronisme (et ignorante). Pour info si j'avais un Jules Ferry en 2016 devant moi, je ne l'aimerais pas non plus, donc c'est juste le ct anachronisme et ignorance qui me rebutte.

Sur Castro et Ahmadinejad, tu n'as rien contre deux dictateurs alors que tu pleures que la dmocratie en France est dvoye, pas respecte etc...
Ok, pour Ahmadinejad dictateur est peut-tre exagr, mais il n'a rien, mais rien d'un dmocrate.

Mais comment tu fais ?

PS : Que du bonheur l'Iran, une condamne  mort  16 ans parce qu'elle a tu un homme qu'on lui a fait pouser de force.

----------


## Zirak

> C'est un dbat sauf qu'il n'y a pas de compromis en conclusion. On a encore le droit de rester chacun sur nos positions, non ?


Si tu dbattais avec "raison" non, enfin je pense que cela doit tre super rare que les deux camps arrivent  tre aussi convaincant l'un que l'autre, sans que la balance penche d'un ct ou de l'autre. Ceux sont nos "sentiments" qui nous empchent de changer de positions, le fameux "affect" dont tu parles tout le temps.

C'est ce que je disais, Jon pourrait te dmontrer par a+b qu'il a raison sur ce fil (s'il avait raison, mwahaha), tu resterais sur tes positions car pour toi, cela te semble raciste / pas normal / pas juste / xnophobe / ce que tu veux. Cela va contre tes convictions intimes au niveau humain, et donc tu te refuses d'adhrer  ses conclusions. Tu raisonnes  l'affect aussi, bienvenue chez les tes humains.





> Ce n'est pas la question d'tre sympa, j'ai aussi t dur et je ne suis pas l pour satisfaire mon go en collectionnant du vert mais pour donner un avis, qu'il plaise ou non. C'est la question de la radicalit et de l'insulte. Ce n'est pas moi qui suit modr, ce n'est pas moi qui demande aux gens de partir et ce n'est pas moi qui demande aux modos de bannir...


Qui a demand de bannir qui ? 

Niveau modration,  part un message de BenoitM, y'a 1 jour ou 2 (car le modo s'est loup et a fait un fil  part avec juste le message de BenoitM), je n'ai pas vu tant d'intervention que cela, que cela soit d'un ct ou de l'autre.

Quant au fait de demander aux gens de partir, je pense que l'intervention de Manus dei tait plutt sur le ton de l'humour, typiquement quand quelqu'un dit une connerie et qu'on lui dit "tu sors", tu ne le fais pas vraiment sortir de la pice, et tu ne lui demande pas de ne plus jamais parler. 
C'est une expression.  ::aie::  

Au final, comme demande de dpart, il n'y aurait que le message de Grogro, bon, 1 message sur combien de centaines / milliers rpartis sur combien de fils,  en X semaines / mois pour combien de participants ? C'est vrai que tu as l'air perscut...

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Citation Envoy par TallyHo Voir le message
> A la seule diffrence que je ne tiens pas des propos racistes ou d'exclusion (ce qui est la mme chose dans le fond).


Comme je suppose que ceci m'tais adress, je voudrais juste rappeler que je n'ai tenu aucun propos racistes, xnophobes ou islamophobes. Cela  juste t la dfense du sieur Tallyho, parce qu'il n'avait rien d'autre  opposer  mes propos. 
Il a fait, ce que font toujours les personnes  bout d'arguments, il est pass aux insultes. Raisons pour laquelle, il a inaugur ma liste noire.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Tu nous rabches sur les merdias manipuls, mais apparemment pour toi la dfinition de la lacit est celle qu'ils donnent et non celle des lois de 1905 et 1907.


C'est la lacit comme elle est appliqu en France aujourd'hui.
Dans les news aujourd'hui on voit des histoires  propos de crche dans les lieux publics.
On ne devrait pas se poser de question et mettre une crche si on veut en mettre une, historiquement la France est catholique, c'est une tradition, de toute faon a ne va gner personne.
Faudrait tre trs chiant pour dire "je me sens offusqu par une crche".
Ce sont des animaux dans une grange et quelques personnages au bout d'un moment a va aller.
 la limite je comprend qu'on puisse tre choqu par des chandeliers gants au champs de Mars, mais tre choqu par une crche...




> Ton interpretation de Jules Ferry est un anachronisme


J'ai l'impression d'entendre la rponse d'un franc maon ^^ C'est marrant.
Toujours  fond dans les valeurs de la rpublique et toutes ces conneries...

Avant Jules Ferry il y avait des gens contre l'esclavage et contre la colonisation.
Dire que les races suprieurs ont le devoirs civilis les races infrieurs, c'est raciste mme  cette poque.




> rien d'un dmocrate.


Vous n'tes pas assez ouvert d'esprit.
Vous voulez forcer le monde entier  suivre le modle occidental.

Notre systme s'appelle dmocratie, mais le peuple ne sert  rien, il n'a aucun pouvoir.
On ne lui demande jamais son avis.

Le proverbe tient toujours : Un bon dictateur vaut mieux qu'une mauvaise dmocratie.
Bon aprs c'est hors sujet, vu qu'en Iran c'est une dmocratie.

Comme je l'ai dis, la France est pote avec des rgimes 1000 fois pire que l'Iran et Cuba...
Il est important pour la France d'avoir de bonnes relations avec l'Iran, car l'Iran achte des choses qui sont produites en France.
Pour certaines industries l'Iran est un gros client.

Vous n'tes pas logique du dbut  la fin.
Comme Mlanchon qui se dit fan de Chavez, alors qu'ils sont  l'oppos sur la plupart des points important.
Chavez tait ami avec Ahmadinejad, Assad, Kadhafi, perso je trouve que ce sont tous des bons gars (pour ce qu'il en reste).

Il y a 5 ans tout le monde disait "Il faut tuer Kadhafi !" aujourd'hui tout le monde regrette.
Aujourd'hui tout le monde dit "Il faut tuer Assad !" si a arrive, vous allez vite le regretter...

----------


## TallyHo

> Comme je suppose que ceci m'tais adress, je voudrais juste rappeler que je n'ai tenu aucun propos racistes, xnophobes ou islamophobes. Cela  juste t la dfense du sieur Tallyho, parce qu'il n'avait rien d'autre  opposer  mes propos.


Le hic c'est que je ne suis pas seul  te le faire remarquer... Tu auras beau profiter du vent contraire contre moi pour te ddouaner, tu ne trompes personne avec ton numro de Calimro. L'ensemble de tes posts sur ce sujet a un arrire-got de racisme, il suffit de lire.

Et juste pour information... Racisme et xnophobie ne sont pas des mots grossiers ou triviaux... Traiter qqun de con, oui... Tu saisis la nuance ?




> ...


Oui voila, ce n'est pas grave si on se fait insulter. Aprs tout ce ne sont que deux pauvres tars de complotistes  exclure, hein ? Par contre, Jon qui fait son numro de Calimro ou Benoit qui insulte et qui se prennent des pouces verts, a va... Mais  part a, tout va bien, aucun souci...  ::roll:: 

Personnellement, je m'en fous un peu des pouces, je constate juste que ce n'est pas trs cohrent... On ne peut pas dans un mme temps dplorer quelque chose et l'approuver...




> ...


Tu sembles oublier que tous les pays ne sont pas La France. Tu n'ignores pas qu'il y a des pays qui ont une culture diffrente, il y en a qui sont sur un hritage tribal par exemple. Donc tu ne peux pas juger ces pays en te rfrant  ton systme, c'est une erreur. Imagines qu'une personne qui arrive d'un pays o il y a une royaut critique la dmocratie en te disant que c'est n'importe quoi d'lire un Prsident, qu'il vaut mieux un Roi et blablabla... Qu'est ce que tu vas en penser ?

Aprs je ne dis pas a pour excuser qui que ce soit, je dis simplement que c'est une erreur qui est trs souvent commise. Et si on ne fait pas l'effort de comprendre leur systme (et je dis bien comprendre, pas cautionner parce que vous faites souvent la confusion !) alors on est obligatoirement  ct de la plaque sur ce genre de sujet. Non seulement a mais, en plus, vu qu'on est ignorant de l'autre, on va avoir tendance  le rejeter par peur de l'inconnu... Et voila comment on en arrive  des tensions, des raccourcis faciles,  prendre des faits divers pour stigmatiser x y ou z en faisant une gnralit, etc...

----------


## ManusDei

> Tu sembles oublier que tous les pays ne sont pas La France. Tu n'ignores pas qu'il y a des pays qui ont une culture diffrente, il y en a qui sont sur un hritage tribal par exemple. Donc tu ne peux pas juger ces pays en te rfrant  ton systme, c'est une erreur.


Peut-tre que tu devrais lire mes autres posts, ce n'est pas du tout ce que je cherche  faire.

Je constate juste qu'il nous fait des commentaires sur la lacit alors qu'il ne sait pas vraiment ce que c'est, et qu'il nous a fait de grands discours sur la dmocratie, le pouvoir au peuple, etc... (et pas qu'en France) pour ensuite trouver que Castro et Ahmadjinedad sont "plutt cool". Dsol d'y voir une contradiction, sans jugement aucun sur C et A.

----------


## TallyHo

Oui ok je comprends mieux, j'avais zapp le contexte... Aprs tu ne peux pas dire qu'il dit que des conneries sur la dmocratie, nos alliances, etc... Il y a quand mme un souci quand tu prtends lutter contre le terrorisme et que tu remets une mdaille  saoudien (entre autres choses). Il y a un double jeu quelque part.

Et sur la dmocratie, on a aussi un souci, il suffit de voir comment on s'est fait entuber avec Lisbonne ou la rptition du 49.3 (comme a c'est bien, les deux cts ont leur dni de dmocratie). Et puis bon... Pour moi la dmocratie, c'est pouvoir au peuple. Ce n'est pas voter une fois tous les x annes pour ensuite voir des politiques faire ce qu'ils veulent avec du grand n'importe quoi. Il faudrait instaurer des rfrendums obligatoires ou des trucs du genre. Mais bon... C'est un autre sujet.

----------


## NVCfrm

> ... je voudrais juste rappeler que je n'ai tenu aucun propos racistes, xnophobes ou islamophobes. ...


Tu ferais mieux de relire tes propos  et l, il y a du cynisme dans ton attitude.
En tout cas, tu as une hostilit manifeste et aveugle, pour tout ce qui ne colles pas avec tes rfrences personnelles. Ce que beaucoup d'autres t'ont dj fait remarquer.

J'ai lu la premire page, saute pour aller quelques 4 pages je crois, avant celle-ci, puis en fin de compte, je me dis que tu aurais mieux fait de clturer la discussion, comme tu l'avais dit en premire page.

Dans une socit, ce sont des gens comme toi qui entretiennent la stigmatisation des autres, au nom de je ne sais quelles valeurs.

C'tait plus sage, car ce fil n'apporte rien d'intressant, si ce n'est qu'il te permet de manifester ton aigreur et ta dception contre des choses qui ne te concernent pas du tout,  savoir dans le fond :

Les croyances religieuses te rvoltent :: Tu n'es pas croyant, qui es-tu pour te permettre des remarques sur les religieux ?
Les pratiques religieuses portent atteinte  tes convictions ::  Tu n'es pas croyant, donc tu ne pratique pas, en quoi es-tu concern par celles-ci ? Tu veux prescrire ton menu "laque",  tous sans exceptions? Ils t'ont pas dit de t'abstenir de manger de la viande un certain jour, ou de ne pas manger du jambon, ils disent qu'eux ils n'en mangent pas et veulent trouver ce qu'ils veulent manger. Point.
Les croyants, particulirement les musulmans, ne doivent pas avoir la possibilit d'apparatre en public par des signes en rapport avec leurs croyances :: Tu pratique, manifeste ton athisme, hobbysme, etc. librement en tous lieux, mais ton imprialisme implique le dni du droit  la diffrence d'autrui, du droit  des repres personnels qui seraient exotiques exigeant l'acculturation des autres.

Tu ferais mieux de te satisfaire de tes convictions ou pratiques personnelles, arrter de faire chier les autres parce qu'ils sont diffrents, arrter de faire du proslytisme athe, sous le faux prtexte de lacisme, tout en accusant les autres d'tre proslyte.
Pour conclure de faon systmique :
Tu n'aimes pas les trangers, par extension tout ce qui est trange  ta conception des choses est  rejeter.
C'est une raction infantile. Pas tous les enfants d'ailleurs rvlent ce problme psychologique.
Une faible proportion des tous petits; les enfants  bas ge moins de six mois je crois ont une conscience de leur environnement,, rvlent une peur de l'tranger,  des degrs variables encore.
Cette mfiance qui se traduit par un rejet de ceux qui ne font partie de son environnement habituel, s'estompe progressivement chez cette catgorie d'enfant dans la plupart des cas en grandissant
Le comportement persistant chez certains, est manifeste en fonction des alas sociaux, avec la vieillesse, il rapparat de faon accrue.

Je te conseilles de prendre rendez-vous avec un psy pour apprendre  changer de points de vues (une question d'angle, je crois te l'avoir dit quelque part il y a prs de deux ans) pour apprendre souvent qu'en fait certaines choses ne constituent pas un problme de socit dans le fond, mais sont individuels et restent surtout aggravs par des attitudes assimilables au tien.
Ciao!

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Tu ferais mieux de relire tes propos  et l, il y a du cynisme dans ton attitude.
> En tout cas, tu as une hostilit manifeste et aveugle, pour tout ce qui ne colles pas avec tes rfrences personnelles. Ce que beaucoup d'autres t'ont dj fait remarquer.


J'aimerais que l'on me cite mes propos racistes, xnophobes ou islamophobes. Visiblement, a n'est pas simple. Normal, je ne suis rien de tout a. 
Ce qui vous embte, c'est que je suis  contre courant de la pense unique, et compltement en dehors de vos cases. Tous, qui vous dites si ouverts, vous tes enferms dans vos prjugs bienpensants et regarder les autres par votre petit bout de lorgnette qui rduit le monde afin qu'il tienne dans votre petitesse d'esprit.

Exemple : 
Je critique les musulmans => islamophobeJe dis que la France a un pass catholique => racJe dclare qu'il faut se poser la question de qu'est-ce qu'tre franais => je suis raciste, facho et le peniste ou sarkoziste, j'avoue avoir du mal  faire la diffrenceJe trouve inquitant que des franais en 2016 mettent les valeurs de leur religion avant celles de la Rpublique => je suis racistes, islamophobes, ...

J'ai lu la premire page, saute pour aller quelques 4 pages je crois, avant celle-ci, puis en fin de compte, je me dis que tu aurais mieux fait de clturer la discussion, comme tu l'avais dit en premire page.

Dans une socit, ce sont des gens comme toi qui entretiennent la stigmatisation des autres, au nom de je ne sais quelles valeurs.

C'tait plus sage, car ce fil n'apporte rien d'intressant, si ce n'est qu'il te permet de manifester ton aigreur et ta dception contre des choses qui ne te concernent pas du tout,  savoir dans le fond :

Les croyances religieuses te rvoltent :: Tu n'es pas croyant, qui es-tu pour te permettre des remarques sur les religieux ?
Les pratiques religieuses portent atteinte  tes convictions ::  Tu n'es pas croyant, donc tu ne pratique pas, en quoi es-tu concern par celles-ci ? Tu veux prescrire ton menu "laque",  tous sans exceptions? Ils t'ont pas dit de t'abstenir de manger de la viande un certain jour, ou de ne pas manger du jambon, ils disent qu'eux ils n'en mangent pas et veulent trouver ce qu'ils veulent manger. Point.
Les croyants, particulirement les musulmans, ne doivent pas avoir la possibilit d'apparatre en public par des signes en rapport avec leurs croyances :: Tu pratique, manifeste ton athisme, hobbysme, etc. librement en tous lieux, mais ton imprialisme implique le dni du droit  la diffrence d'autrui, du droit  des repres personnels qui seraient exotiques exigeant l'acculturation des autres.

Tu ferais mieux de te satisfaire de tes convictions ou pratiques personnelles, arrter de faire chier les autres parce qu'ils sont diffrents, arrter de faire du proslytisme athe, sous le faux prtexte de lacisme, tout en accusant les autres d'tre proslyte.
Hlas, pour vous, je ne suis rien de tout cela. J'ai toujours vot  gauche (mme si je regrette mon dernier vote), sauf en 2007 ou j'ai vot Bayrou au 1er tour pour me rsigner  voter Royale au second. Hou ! a fait de moi un mchant lepeniste...  ::mouarf:: 
Le problme pour vous, c'est que je n'adhre pas  la pense unique du vivre ensemble  la mode bisounours. Qu'avec l'ge on prend le recul que beaucoup ici n'ont pas, et que les belles certitudes et les belles croyances, se heurtent petit  petit aux ralits du monde. 
Il faut regarder le monde en face et pas uniquement au travers des dires et des crits de philosophes ou de "penseurs universels". 
Aujourd'hui, je constate, et ce n'est pas un fantasme, ce n'est pas un dlire, c'est juste un constat qu'il suffit de se promener dans les rues pour voir, si on veut le voir, que notre socit, notre mode de vie, notre faon d'tre, est phagocyte par une religion, l'islam, et qu'il y a de plus en plus de revendications allant dans le sens de supprimer nos racines chrtiennes pour les remplacer par des valeurs qui ne sont pas les ntres, celles d'un islam, que se voudrait une religion de paix, et d'amour, mais qui ne montre gure d'ouvertures d'esprits et de tolrances au final.
Quand 50% des jeunes musulmans disent considrer les valeurs de l'islam au-dessus des valeurs de la Rpublique, je suis inquiet. On a souvent parl d'intgration, c'est un joli mot. Il faut intgrer les trangers. L'ide est sduisante. Mais, il ne faut pas oublier le proverbe : " Rome, fait comme les romains". L'intgration, ce ne doit pas tre, les franais qui s'adaptent aux trangers qui viennent vivre dans notre pays, mais ces trangers qui "devraient faire comme les franais", pour paraphraser le proverbe romain (j'explique pour certains, dures de la comprenette sur ce fil).
Alors, je ne rfute pas le fait que nos "lites" politiques est une grande part de responsabilits dans ce qui se passe. Le rejet de la France par la 2me/3me gnration d'migrs, par exemple est en partie du aux difficults conomiques qui leurs incombent (trad : les lites politiques sont responsables de la situation conomique - pour les dures de la comprenette). Mais, ces difficults touchent-elles UNIQUEMENT ces populations ? Je vous laisse rpondre. 
L'autre responsabilit de la classe politique et des mdias dans ce phnomne de radicalisation, c'est la sur-victimisation de ces populations. Dans les annes 80, le fameux "touche pas  mon pote", avec le tristement clbre Harlem Dsir, se voulait un hymne  la tolrance et  l'acceptation. C'est aujourd'hui devenu un tantra mdiatique, symbole de l'chec des politiques d'intgrations, un peu la mthode Cou de la bienpensance. A chaque fois que l'chec de cette politique de la bienpensance est mise  dfaut, on nous rebalance le tantra en boucle "pas d'amalgames", "pas d'amalgames", ... 
Mais, le constat est l ! Il demeure et le tantra ne gomme pas la ralit, qui elle est tenace. Alors, certains (comme ici) prfrent fermer les yeux, et se draper dans le linceul de leur fausse dignit et traiter de racistes, de xnophobes, d'islamophobes (nouveau mot  la mode bobo), ceux qui ne se voilent pas la face !
A bon entendeur... Salut !

----------


## TallyHo

> ...


Personne ferme les yeux, ce qui est dnonc dans ton comportement, c'est que tu parles d'une communaut qu' charge et que tu as des conclusions simplistes.

Tu donnes un sondage que tu interprtes  ta faon pour en faire une ralit et des exemples orients pour montrer que les musulmans sont des "mchants". La preuve... Tu renouvelles en disant que 50% sont ceci et cela sans prciser que c'est 50% de 5%.

D'autre part, tu tapes sur eux sans analyser plus profondment le pourquoi de la situation, c'est obligatoirement de leur faute. Malgr qu'on ait essay d'en discuter avec toi en argumentant sur les soucis d'intgration et la errance de nos jeunes aujourd'hui entre autres. Et tu ne chercheras pas  l'analyser de toute faon puisque a arrange ton raisonnement simpliste de ne pas chercher  comprendre pourquoi on en est l.

Donc oui tu n'as pas dit que tu tais raciste, je ne crois pas que tu sois encore assez idiot pour le dire ou alors tu es assez idiot pour ne pas t'en rendre compte aussi... Au choix... Mais tes ides arrtes, ta stigmatisation et ton discours uniquement  charge contre eux ne laisse aucun doute  ce sujet. C'est les mmes propos avec la mme logique qu'on entend dans les runions d'extrme-droite.

C'est les gens comme toi sans discernement, sans capacit de rflexion et enferms dans des prjugs qui sont aussi dangereux pour notre pays... Que a te plaise ou non, ils sont l et ils sont franais donc il faudra trouver une solution pour faciliter l'intgration et ce n'est certainement pas en entretenant la discorde que a va s'arranger.




> Je dclare qu'il faut se poser la question de qu'est-ce qu'tre franais


Non ce n'est absolument pas ton questionnement de dpart... Mais pour une fois, tu ne dis pas des conneries et tu poses une bonne question... Je te retourne la question, c'est quoi un franais aujourd'hui ? Il est l ton problme.




> L'autre responsabilit de la classe politique et des mdias dans ce phnomne de radicalisation, c'est la sur-victimisation de ces populations. Dans les annes 80, le fameux "touche pas  mon pote", avec le tristement clbre Harlem Dsir, se voulait un hymne  la tolrance et  l'acceptation.


SOS Racisme a t cr par le milieu socialiste (et probablement sous ordre de Mitterrand) pour s'octroyer le vote des immigrs et dvelopper une sur-victimisation comme tu dis, tout ceci pour arriver  un dgot et favoriser le vote FN qui enlve des voies  droite. Aujourd'hui ils nous font le mme coup et a fonctionne trs bien ! La preuve, il suffit de te lire... Ce qui est fou, c'est que tu admets que c'est la politique qui merde mais tu continues  taper sur les musulmans. Tu devrais analyser tes dissonances...

Donc tout a rejoint justement le padamalgam... Oui il ne faut pas s'emporter  amalgamer et stigmatiser, il faut sparer le bon grain de l'ivraie et dissocier les problmes. Autrement, si on entre dans un raisonnement simpliste comme le tien, c'est justement l o on fait le jeu des politiques "diviser pour mieux rgner" et de la discorde.

----------


## NVCfrm

> *J'aimerais que l'on me cite mes propos racistes, xnophobes ou islamophobes*. Visiblement, a n'est pas simple. Normal, je ne suis rien de tout a. 
> _Ce qui vous embte, c'est que je suis  contre courant de la pense unique, et compltement en dehors de vos cases. Tous, qui vous dites si ouverts, vous tes enferms dans vos prjugs bienpensants et regarder les autres par votre petit bout de lorgnette qui rduit le monde afin qu'il tienne dans votre petitesse d'esprit._
> 
> Exemple : 
> Je critique les musulmans => islamophobeJe dis que la France a un pass catholique => racJe dclare qu'il faut se poser la question de qu'est-ce qu'tre franais => je suis raciste, facho et le peniste ou sarkoziste, j'avoue avoir du mal  faire la diffrenceJe trouve inquitant que des franais en 2016 mettent les valeurs de leur religion avant celles de la Rpublique => je suis racistes, islamophobes, ...


Les analogies inverses  ton exemple existent aussi
Si je critiques l'homosexualit, il n'ya pas de doute que les homosexuels et les libraux me traiteront d'homophobe.
Si je dis qu'un descendant d'immigr musulman  un pass islamique derrire lui, qu'il se doit de prendre en rfrence, tu diras communautariste!
Si je te poses la question de qu'est ce qu'tre descendant d'immigr en France avec des positions tranches  l'avance comme toi, tu me traiteras probablement d'anti-social atypique si ce n'est d'anti rpublicain.Entre autres, bien que j'admettes tre naturellement anti-homosexuel, mais  la diffrence de toi, je n'ai pas une phobie sur la critique, ou le blme aveugle des homosexuels, comme toi sur les musulmans. Voil ce qu'il en est de ta critique sur les padamalgames.
_________________________________________________________________________





> Hlas, pour vous, je ne suis rien de tout cela. J'ai toujours vot  gauche (mme si je regrette mon dernier vote), sauf en 2007 ou j'ai vot Bayrou au 1er tour pour me rsigner  voter Royale au second. Hou ! a fait de moi un mchant lepeniste... 
> Le problme pour vous, c'est que je n'adhre pas  la pense unique du vivre ensemble  la mode bisounours. Qu'avec l'ge on prend le recul que beaucoup ici n'ont pas, et que les belles certitudes et les belles croyances, se heurtent petit  petit aux ralits du monde. 
> Il faut regarder le monde en face et pas uniquement au travers des dires et des crits de philosophes ou de "penseurs universels".


Ta hantise (celle de beaucoup de franais xnophobes), est le changement.
Eh oui le changement du paysage familier dans lequel on a grandi, qui se mue, en quelque chose de nouveau.
Ce phnomne n'est pas spcifique  la France qui focalise ce malaise sur les musulmans.
Les russes d'un certain ge regrettent certaines choses en voyant les comportements nouveaux qui bafouent des traditions en lesquelles ils croyaient. En Inde, au Chili, au Mali, en Hongrie etc. les mmes catgories de personnes regrettent la disparition progressive de "valeurs", par des choses nouvelles inacceptables  leurs yeux, mais encourags (ou traits avec une royale indiffrence british) ailleurs.
Les nostalgiques comme toi s'insurgent contre l'apparition de phnomnes nouveaux qui nexistaient pas auparavant, et contre l'importance progressive d'tats de faits qui taient mineurs.
_____________________________________________




> Quand 50% des jeunes musulmans disent considrer les valeurs de l'islam au-dessus des valeurs de la Rpublique, je suis inquiet. On a souvent parl d'intgration, c'est un joli mot. Il faut intgrer les trangers. L'ide est sduisante. Mais, il ne faut pas oublier le proverbe : " Rome, fait comme les romains". L'intgration, ce ne doit pas tre, les franais qui s'adaptent aux trangers qui viennent vivre dans notre pays, mais ces trangers qui "devraient faire comme les franais", pour paraphraser le proverbe romain (j'explique pour certains, dures de la comprenette sur ce fil).


Je n'aurais pas trouv mieux que la rponse donne par TallyHo, n'ayant pas le temps d'aller lire ta source, (sur laquelle on peut se poser lgitimement la question de l'intention qui se trouve derrire la publication d'une statistique aux rapports tendancieux servant  alimenter l'aigreur confuse de personnes comme toi qui dnonce avec allgresse le padalmagame de ses "bienpensants" ) >> 


> Tu donnes un sondage que tu interprtes  ta faon pour en faire une ralit et des exemples orients pour montrer que les musulmans sont des "mchants". La preuve... Tu renouvelles en disant que 50% sont ceci et cela sans prciser que c'est 50% de 5%.


_____________________________________________




> Alors, je ne rfute pas le fait que nos "lites" politiques est une grande part de responsabilits dans ce qui se passe. Le rejet de la France par la 2me/3me gnration d'migrs, par exemple est en partie du aux difficults conomiques qui leurs incombent (trad : les lites politiques sont responsables de la situation conomique - pour les dures de la comprenette). Mais, ces difficults touchent-elles UNIQUEMENT ces populations ? Je vous laisse rpondre.


Pas vraiment la faute "d'lites", mais de composants sociaux prcis, dont tu es susceptible d'en faire partie
J'ai dj abord cette question dans une discussion sur Facebook au tout dbut de la crise du burkini avec une personne.
En substance:
De faon gnrale, les descendants d'immigrants vivent et ressentent les choses que ne pouvaient pas sentir leurs parents qui ne sont pas ns France. Les contextes diffrent dans l'intgration du parent et de l'enfant, dans l'acceptation des ingalits ou injustices sociales.
En tant n en France, ces enfants grandissent en observant et en tant trs rceptifs  certaines incohrences. Leurs parents rasent les murs, sont dfavoris socialement, eux sont indexs  l'cole, s'ils arrivent  soutenir la pression sociale de l'cole pour terminer leurs tudes, ils doivent gnralement se contenter des petits boulots parce que leurs chances d'embauche est affecte par leurs origines. Quand ils sont embauchs, leurs origines est le plus souvent un facteur dfavorable dans les rapports internes au service.
A leurs yeux, c'est la culture franaise qui veut cela.
Ils n'ont pas tout  fait tort dans ce raisonnement, car le 2 poids 2 mesures est flagrant dans bien des cas, malgr ta tirade contre la "bienpensance" des lites politiques du pas d'amalgame, eux vivent dans leurs grandes majorits les amalgames au quotidien.
Et tu veux que cette descendance soit silencieuse et discrte comme leurs parents ?

_____________________________________________




> Aujourd'hui, je constate, et ce n'est pas un fantasme, ce n'est pas un dlire, c'est juste un constat qu'il suffit de se promener dans les rues pour voir, si on veut le voir, que notre socit, notre mode de vie, notre faon d'tre, est phagocyte par une religion, l'islam, et qu'il y a de plus en plus de revendications allant dans le sens de supprimer nos racines chrtiennes pour les remplacer par des valeurs qui ne sont pas les ntres, celles d'un islam, que se voudrait une religion de paix, et d'amour, mais qui ne montre gure d'ouvertures d'esprits et de tolrances au final.


Il n'ya pas encore deux sicles, C'tait bien vu d'apparatre comme un bon catho. Une femme habille comme on le fait aujourd'hui tait scandaleux. Le XVII, XVIII s. ont apport beaucoup de nouveauts qui bouleversaient les cultures de cette poque.
En remontant avant l'implantation du catholicisme, c'tait les divinits romaines Jupiter, Saturne, Judas etc. qu'il ne fallait pas offenser.
Autrement dit, la civilisation, la culture que tu rvendiques dans ce coin du monde, n'a pas toujours t celle que tu revendiques aujourd'hui.
Aujourd'hui, c'est la rpublique "laque/athe" qu'il ne faut pas gratigner.
Demain peut-tre ce sera Allah, qu'il ne faudrait pas offenser.

Sans plonger dans la thorie des ensembles en profondeur, on peut dgager ce postulat qui ne contribuera pas  apaiser tes angoisses xnophobes  ::aie:: 
_Pour tout corps en relation avec un corps tranger, toute action de l'un, aura une rtro-action induisant un cycle d'action/retro-action._
Ceci veut dire qu' un certain moment, ou les effets ne seront plus triviaux, ou ne correspondront plus aux besoin de dpart de chacun des deux corps, devenant donc en dfaveur de l'un ou l'autre, ou mme des deux. Dans ce dernier cas un chaos rsulte de l'antagonisme des changes qui peut se traduire en troubles qualifiables de conflits d'intrts.
C'est  mditer.


_____________________________________________

En un mot comme en cent, la culture que tu revendiques aujourdhui fera place  autre chose demain comme tu t'en alarmes ci-dessous.



> Mais, le constat est l ! Il demeure et le tantra ne gomme pas la ralit, qui elle est tenace. Alors, certains (comme ici) prfrent fermer les yeux, et se draper dans le linceul de leur fausse dignit et traiter de racistes, de xnophobes, d'islamophobes (nouveau mot  la mode bobo), ceux qui ne se voilent pas la face !
> A bon entendeur... Salut !


Combien de peuples ou civilisations ont prcd ?

----------


## Jon Shannow

@NVCfrm; je comprends ton laus. Aprs tout, tu ne fais que prcher pour ton glise, c'est humain. Permets-moi de dfendre mes valeurs, comme tu dfends les tiennes. 

Dans le cycle que tu dcris :


> Il n'ya pas encore deux sicles, C'tait bien vu d'apparatre comme un bon catho. Une femme habille comme on le fait aujourd'hui tait scandaleux. Le XVII, XVIII s. ont apport beaucoup de nouveauts qui bouleversaient les cultures de cette poque.
> En remontant avant l'implantation du catholicisme, c'tait les divinits romaines Jupiter, Saturne, Judas etc. qu'il ne fallait pas offenser.
> Autrement dit, la civilisation, la culture que tu rvendiques dans ce coin du monde, n'a pas toujours t celle que tu revendiques aujourd'hui.
> Aujourd'hui, c'est la rpublique "laque/athe" qu'il ne faut pas gratigner.
> Demain peut-tre ce sera Allah, qu'il ne faudrait pas offenser.


J'y vois la libralisation de l'homme vis  vis de croyances d'un autre ge. 
Mais ta dernire phrase, elle montre un retour en arrire. Et c'est a qui me gne dans cette islamisation de notre socit. 
La rvolution franaise a renvoy le catholicisme  une pratique personnelle choisie, et surtout non obligatoire. On voit avec la monte de l'islam dans notre pays, que le religieux revient au premier plan. En effet, une des ractions  la monte de l'islam, c'est une radicalisation de groupes catholiques intolrants. On l'a vu avec les manifs pour tous, rcemment. Et ce phnomne n'est pas propre  la France. Les attaques qui sont faites un peu partout contre le droit  l'avortement sont proccupantes. 
Je suis athe et rpublicain (pas le parti politique du mme nom, quelle connerie cette applation  ::roll:: ). Je reconnais  chacun le droit de pratiquer la religion de son choix, c'est un droit constitutionnel fondamental. Mais, tre franais, ce n'est pas mettre ses croyances, ses idaux religieux, au-dessus des lois de la Rpublique. 
Le catholicisme s'est adapt  la Rpublique afin d'en tre compatible. On peut attendre, sans se faire traiter de raciste, de xnophobe ou d'islamophobe, que l'islam (arriv bien plus tard dans notre pays) en face au minimum autant, non ?

Pour ce qui est du chomage, je dirais qu'il touche tout le monde. Pas que les fils et petits fils d'migrs. C'est donc un problme plus gnral que simplement celui d'un racisme gnralis. 
Quant  cette remarque :


> (ou traits avec une royale indiffrence british)


 elle m'a fait rire. Ton "indiffrence british" a conduit les britanniques  voter le brexit en grande partie  cause de l'immigration. Et, en Angleterre, le communautarisme est trs trs fort, justement. 

PS : Pas d'amalgames, c'est en trois mots pas en un seul.  ::roll::

----------


## ManusDei

> Le catholicisme s'est adapt  la Rpublique afin d'en tre compatible. On peut attendre, sans se faire traiter de raciste, de xnophobe ou d'islamophobe, que l'islam (arriv bien plus tard dans notre pays) en face au minimum autant, non ?


Bof. Si tu regardes l'histoire des lois de 1905 et 1907, le catholicisme a fait plier l'Etat et on finance l'entretien d'une grosse partie des lieux de culte catholiques. Les musulmans ont grandi en voyant a, et maintenant qu'ils ont possiblement autant de pratiquants que les catholiques ils veulent les mmes avantages (normal non ?).

On fustige galement l'Islam politique, mais on est un pays o il y a le PCD, parti dont le prsident (et l'ex-prsidente) ont tous deux dit qu'il y avait des lois au-dessus de celles de la Rpublique,  l'poque du mariage pour tous notamment. En dehors des milieux militants LGBT j'ai vu personne demander  ce qu'on les renvoie "chez eux" au Vatican.

De ce que j'en vois, aujourd'hui le statu quo (largement en faveur des catholiques) n'est pas maintenable. A voir ce qu'on fait, est-ce qu'on donne les mmes avantages aux musulmans ou est-ce qu'on fout les catho dehors de nos glises ? (ou toute autre solution intermdiaire)

L o tu vois "pourquoi on filerait des avantages aux musulmans ?" eux voient "pourquoi on aurait pas les mmes avantages que les catholiques ?"

----------


## yildiz-online

> Mais, tre franais, ce n'est pas mettre ses croyances, ses idaux religieux, au-dessus des lois de la Rpublique.


Lesquels par exemple?

Au fait, aucun franais de France de souche franaise ne place ses idaux philosophique et ses valeurs au dessus des lois de la rpublique? parce que quitte  ce que les musulmans soient bien franais comme tu dis, il faut bien un modle de rfrence...

----------


## Ryu2000

> L o tu vois "pourquoi on filerait des avantages aux musulmans ?" eux voient "pourquoi on aurait pas les mmes avantages que les catholiques ?"


La France est catholique.
Si je vais sur Wikipedia  la page "Histoire de France" ds le dbut il y a a :



> Clovis (466-511) roi des Francs Saliens scelle par son baptme  Reims lalliance de la royaut franque avec lglise catholique


C'est le rcit officiel.

Dans chaque village de France il y a une glise.
Les musulmans franais savent que la France est catholique et ils ne demandent pas de traitement spciaux.

Le catholicisme a chang, il s'est soumis avec Vatican 2. Maintenant c'est une religion de bisounours. (c'est vrai que les valeurs principales de cette religion c'est le pardon et l'oublie, mais l a va un peu trop loin)
Le systme est extrmement "laque" du coup les mdias et ceux qui nous gouvernent sont trs anti catholique et anti musulman.
Le systme aime bien faire dtruire les monuments catholique :



Les catholiques et les musulmans sont des frres et ils sont les victimes du mme systme.

----------


## ManusDei

> La France est catholique.


Non. La France a t catholique, comme elle a t paenne. 
Aujourd'hui elle n'est plus catholique, mais le catholicisme fait partie de l'Histoire de France.


Et vu qu'on dpense des milliards chaque anne pour entretenir des lieux de culte quasi vides, dire que les catholiques sont des victimes c'est carrment faux (tu vois beaucoup de discriminations  l'embauche pour les catholiques ?).

----------


## Zirak

> La France est catholique.


Non !

La France *tait* catholique ! 

Officiellement, que a vous plaise ou non, elle ne l'est plus ! Donc il n'y a pas de raison que les catholiques aient une quelconque prfrence, ou des avantages ou que sais-je encore (ce qui est pourtant dj le cas).

Si vraiment vous tenez tant  votre passif / identit / histoire catholique, bah, on dit qu'on arrte la lacit et la religion catho redevient religion d'tat.

Si on est lac, c'est pour tout le monde ou pour personne, on ne peut pas interdire le voile dans certains lieux, et venir y coller des crches, ou alors on se torche encore plus officiellement avec la devise du pays (je rappelle  certains, qu'il y a galit, et fraternit dedans, dj que niveau libert ce n'est plus trop a...).


Avant la France tait une monarchie, a fait partie d'un pan norme de notre histoire, donc aujourd'hui, on doit donner des avantages aux monarchistes ? Ou aux descendants de ces familles royales ? Ils en ont dj pas assez ?  

Vous me faites marrer tiens, vous tes les premiers  critiquer le deux poids / deux mesures des politiciens, mais vous faites exactement la mme chose  la moindre occasion...

----------


## henderson

> Non !
> 
> La France *tait* catholique ! 
> 
> Officiellement, que a vous plaise ou non, elle ne l'est plus ! Donc il n'y a pas de raison que les catholiques aient une quelconque prfrence, ou des avantages ou que sais-je encore (ce qui est pourtant dj le cas).
> 
> Si vraiment vous tenez tant  votre passif / identit / histoire catholique, bah, on dit qu'on arrte la lacit et la religion catho redevient religion d'tat.
> 
> Si on est lac, c'est pour tout le monde ou pour personne, on ne peut pas interdire le voile dans certains lieux, et venir y coller des crches, ou alors on se torche encore plus officiellement avec la devise du pays (je rappelle  certains, qu'il y a galit, et fraternit dedans, dj que niveau libert ce n'est plus trop a...).
> ...


La France ... c'est quand mme une notion rcente du point de vue de l'Histoire !
Elle n'aura t "pleinement" catholique que pendant la priode de l'inquisition et on devine pourquoi !

----------


## Grogro

> Et vu qu'on dpense des milliards chaque anne pour entretenir des lieux de culte quasi vides, dire que les catholiques sont des victimes c'est carrment faux (tu vois beaucoup de discriminations  l'embauche pour les catholiques ?).


Les discriminations  l'embauche concernent avant tout les femmes, sont aussi fondes sur l'ge, la gographie (un CV trop loin du lieu de travail sera rarement examin, et s'il y a marqu Sevran ou Grigny j'en parle mme pas), mais trs rarement sur la religion. Ce n'est presque jamais le facteur qui fonde la discrimination  l'embauche. Par contre, et a personne n'en parle, il est rglementairement trs difficile d'embaucher un tranger extra-communautaire. On pratique une forme (attnue) de prfrence nationale sans le dire.

Sinon... la France aura t catholique pendant 1400 ans avant de devenir (progressivement) agnostique et laque. Ca n'a pas t sans heurts.

----------


## Ryu2000

Oui ben elle tait catholique si vous voulez...

Mais n'empche que l'hritage catholique est l.
Dans la roman national actuel, l'historie de France dmarre au baptme de Clovis.
Il y a des glises catholique dans tous les villages de France.
Les jours fris sont des ftes catholiques :
PquesPentecteToussaintNolEtc.

La France se fait appeler "La Fille Ane de l'glise".
Un des personnages les plus important de l'histoire de France est Jeanne d'Arc. (dans Age Of Empires II, il y a la campagne de Jeanne d'Arc)
Trs souvent les gens passent  l'glise pour leur enterrement.

C'est un morceau trs important de l'histoire de France, vous ne pouvez pas le nier.
C'est ce qui a fait que la France est devenu la France.

On a ressortie une citation de De Gaulle dans les mdias qui dit que la France est de religion chrtienne.

----------


## ManusDei

> Mais n'empche que l'hritage catholique est l.


Et donc a justifie que malgr une loi et des valeurs affichant une volont de traiter toutes les religions de la mme manire le catholicisme ait un passe-droit ?

Parce que bon, concrtement l ce que tu dis c'est que la lacit ne doit pas s'appliquer  la religion catholique.

@Grogro : ce n'est pas le facteur, mais c'est un facteur.

----------


## Zirak

> Et donc a justifie que malgr une loi et des valeurs affichant une volont de traiter toutes les religions de la mme manire le catholicisme ait un passe-droit ?
> 
> Parce que bon, concrtement l ce que tu dis c'est que la lacit ne doit pas s'appliquer  la religion catholique.
> 
> @Grogro : ce n'est pas le facteur, mais c'est un facteur.


Nan mais cherches pas, je ne vois mme pas pourquoi on dbat, si y'a une campagne sur Jeanne d'Arc dans Age of Empire 2 (qui est un jeu dvelopp par les mchants amricains je le rappelle), alors tout est dit, dehors les maures et autres sarrasins !   ::aie:: 

Voil o on en est rendu dans l'argumentaire quoi...

----------


## BenoitM

> On a ressortie une citation de De Gaulle dans les mdias qui dit que la France est de religion chrtienne.


Je savais pas que De Gaulle tait la vrit...
Et quand comprendras-tu que nous ne sommes pas en 1960 mais en 2016?  ::weird::

----------


## Jon Shannow

Je pense que vous faites un amalgame entre lacit, culture, traditions, us et coutumes. 

La Rpublique Franaise est laque. Et dans sa constitution, il est clairement statu qu'elle n'intervient pas dans le choix de la religion de ses citoyens. 
a ne signifie en rien que la France doive remettre en cause ses traditions et ses coutumes hrites d'un pass marqu par le catholicisme. Cette religion est fortement enracine dans notre vie. 

Que la Rpublique ait pass un accord avec l'glise catholique en ce qui concerne l'entretien des glises, ne change rien au fait que la Rpublique est laque. Que la Rpublique considre que les glises appartiennent au patrimoine non plus. 

Les musulmans sont arrivs trs rcemment en France, et c'est un choix qu'ils ont fait. Ce n'est pas la France qui a dcid qu'il fallait des musulmans en France. Chacun tant libre de choisir et de pratiquer la religion qu'il souhaite, je ne vois pas ce qu'il y a  reprocher  la Rpublique dans le traitement des musulmans ou autres communauts. La seule rgle, qui s'applique  tous, c'est le respect des rgles de la Rpublique. 

Vous parlez de traitement diffrent entre la religion catholique et les autres, moi, je n'en vois pas.

----------


## ManusDei

> Je pense que vous faites un amalgame entre lacit, culture, traditions, us et coutumes.


Je pense de mon ct que c'est toi qui confond,  lire le reste du post.




> Que la Rpublique ait pass un accord avec l'glise catholique en ce qui concerne l'entretien des glises, ne change rien au fait que la Rpublique est laque. Que la Rpublique considre que les glises appartiennent au patrimoine non plus.


Ce n'est pas un accord, c'est la loi. La loi considre que les glises appartiennent aux communes, et que les communes doivent les maintenir en tat pour l'acceuil des fidles (donc qu'on ne peut pas tranformer une glise en bibliothque sans l'accord de l'Eglise Catholique). Alors qu'on est sens ne financer aucun culte, on finance largement le culte catholique avec nos impts en finanant leurs lieux de culte.




> Les musulmans sont arrivs trs rcemment en France, et c'est un choix qu'ils ont fait. Ce n'est pas la France qui a dcid qu'il fallait des musulmans en France. Chacun tant libre de choisir et de pratiquer la religion qu'il souhaite, je ne vois pas ce qu'il y a  reprocher  la Rpublique dans le traitement des musulmans ou autres communauts. La seule rgle, qui s'applique  tous, c'est le respect des rgles de la Rpublique. 
> 
> Vous parlez de traitement diffrent entre la religion catholique et les autres, moi, je n'en vois pas.


Les franais musulmans qui ont dbarqu en France aprs la guerre d'Algrie parce qu'ils taient contre l'indpendance n'avaient gure le choix, c'tait a ou risquer des reprsailles en restant en Algrie.

Et si on finance la religion catholique et pas les autres, il y a bien une diffrence de traitement. Si pour toi c'est juste une question d'accord, tu ne vois donc aucun problme  ce que les musulmans demandent  bnficier d'un accord (ou d'une loi) quivalent  celui des catholiques ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> Et donc a justifie que malgr une loi et des valeurs affichant une volont de traiter toutes les religions de la mme manire le catholicisme ait un passe-droit ?


Non a signifie qu'historiquement la religion catholique est importante pour la nation.
Il ne faut pas l'oublier.

Dans l'Islam Jsus et Marie ont des rles sympa, donc les catholiques et les musulmans peuvent facilement devenir pote.




> Ce n'est pas la France qui a dcid qu'il fallait des musulmans en France.


(quand les immigrs taient Portugais, Espagnoles, Italiens, ils s'intgraient encore plus facilement)
On a fait venir des immigrs  certaines poques, mais le deal, c'tait "tu viens bosser en France, t'envoies de l'argent  ta famille et plus tard tu pourras retrouver ton pays, ta famille, tes amis".
Aprs les gros patrons comme Bouygues on vu dans cette main d'oeuvre non qualifi une faon pour maintenir les salaires au minimum, en utilisant "si t'es pas content un immigr voudra bien prendre ta place".
Des lois comme le regroupement familial ont t cre.

Le PS et l'UMP font rentrer chaque anne 200 000 migrants lgalement en France.
Ils sont pro migrant, mais anti islam, alors que la majorit des migrants sont musulman.

En 2016 on voit les politiques encore plus pro migrants (de toute faon ce sont les ordres de l'UE donc on a pas le choix) et encore plus anti islam (Terrorisme, Burkini, etc).
En plus c'est compltement con de faire l'amalgame entre terrorisme et islamisme...

Pendant que les mdias et les politiques montent les franais d'origine contre les franais musulmans, les franais sont trop occup  se battre entre eux au lieu de rflchir aux vrais problmes.

Quelque part le fait qu'il y ait beaucoup de chmeurs arrange le gouvernement, comme a tout le monde se maintient au minimum.
Quand c'est le plein emploi, les salaris peuvent dire "j'ai trouv mieux ailleurs je me barre".
Quand il y a beaucoup de chmage, les patrons peuvent dire "je te fais faire des tches difficile, je ne te paie pas tes heures sup, je te paie le minimum et t'es oblig d'accepter car tu dois rembourser tes dettes".

----------


## ManusDei

> Le PS et l'UMP font rentrer chaque anne 200 000 migrants lgalement en France.


Et 170000 repartent chaque anne. Faudrait peut-tre pas oublier a, c'est loin d'tre un dtail.

----------


## behe

> Oui ben elle tait catholique si vous voulez...
> 
> Mais n'empche que l'hritage catholique est l.
> Dans la roman national actuel, l'historie de France dmarre au baptme de Clovis.
> Il y a des glises catholique dans tous les villages de France.
> Les jours fris sont des ftes catholiques :
> PquesPentecteToussaintNolEtc.
> 
> La France se fait appeler "La Fille Ane de l'glise".
> ...


Tiens tu ne parles pas de la vague anti clerg aprs la rvolution franaise (dchristianisation, merci google), a ne doit pas tre un moment important de l'histoire de France
edit : c'est juste pour montrer que l'histoire de France n'est pas uniquement base sur la pense chrtienne

----------


## Zirak

> Les musulmans sont arrivs trs rcemment en France, et c'est un choix qu'ils ont fait. Ce n'est pas la France qui a dcid qu'il fallait des musulmans en France.


C'est quoi rcemment pour toi ? 

Nan car les premires grosses vagues d'arrives d'immigres maghrbins en France, c'est les mecs enrls dans les colonies par l'arme franaise, puis aprs, les ouvriers qu'on a fait venir pour reconstruire le pays pendant les 30 glorieuses.

Donc que cela soit au niveau de l'aspect "rcent" ou au niveau du "Ce n'est pas la France qui a dcid que...", on repassera...




> Vous parlez de traitement diffrent entre la religion catholique et les autres, moi, je n'en vois pas.


Tu ne vois pas non plus de diffrence entre la majorit de musulmans qui vivent tranquillement, et la trs petite minorit qui rclame l'application de la Charia en France, donc bon...  ::aie:: 

Plus srieusement, coutume ou pas, il y a des lois, que tout le monde doit respecter. Typiquement, les crches de nol, on ne devrait en voir dans aucun lieu type mairie ou autre, car les btiments rpublicains ne sont pas senss afficher une religion plus qu'une autre. 

Aprs qu'un magasin, ou autre tablissement priv, veuille en mettre une, libre  lui, mais pas dans les btiments de l'tat. 

C'est tout con, mais rien que cela, montre bien un traitement diffrent, par exemple, j'aimerais bien voir la raction des gens si dans une mairie, on affichait des hanoukkia de partout pendant la semaine d'Hanoucca... 





> *Que la Rpublique ait pass un accord avec l'glise catholique en ce qui concerne l'entretien des glises*, ne change rien au fait que la Rpublique est laque. Que la Rpublique considre que les glises appartiennent au patrimoine non plus.


Sauf que la France n'a pas pass un accord avec l'glise, la France a t contrainte par l'glise, pour viter une guerre civile. Mais au dpart, la France ne devait plus payer pour tout cela... 

De mme que :




> Lassociation diocsaine est une association cultuelle spcifique au *catholicisme franais*. Constitue dans chaque diocse, l'association est place sous la prsidence de lvque.
> 
> Lassociation diocsaine fut institue par laccord de 1924 entre le Saint-Sige et ltat franais *pour pallier le refus des catholiques franais (qui suivirent en cela les consignes romaines) de constituer les associations cultuelles prvues au niveau communal par la loi de Sparation des glises et de ltat de 1905.*


Mais  part a, les catholiques sont traits comme tous les autres... C'tait biais ds le dpart et bien avant notre naissance  tous ici.

----------


## Grogro

> @Grogro : ce n'est pas le facteur, mais c'est un facteur.


Non pas encore, ou du moins c'est un facteur mergent car au vu du climat (pousse islamiste couple  une raction identitaire) a va rapidement devenir un facteur majeur. Surtout chez les femmes.

----------


## Grogro

> Les musulmans sont arrivs trs rcemment en France, et c'est un choix qu'ils ont fait. Ce n'est pas la France qui a dcid qu'il fallait des musulmans en France.


Mais si, c'est la France qui l'a sciemment voulu (comme une bonne partie de l'Europe occidentale). C'est une politique de droite patronale prmdite pour diviser les travailleurs. C'est la droite librale, post-gaulliste, qui a voulu le regroupement familial, et c'est le patronat qui a voulu l'immigration de masse. Et comme par hasard, ce sont les quartiers traditionnellement insoumis qui ont t le plus rapidement "ethniciss". Pas un grand remplacement, on en est de toute faon trs loin, mais simplement diviser pour mieux rgner...

Certes les franais, eux, ne l'ont pas voulu et ont t placs devant le fait accompli.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Et 170000 repartent chaque anne.


Je l'ignorais, mais a reste toujours plus petit que 200 000.

Vous connaissez Kmi Sba ?
Le gars est pour la remigration.
Le continent Africain est plein de ressources, mais souvent les richesses sont extraites et ne bnficient pas au peuple Africain.
C'est un continent qui se fait xploiter, c'est dommage. (la France gagne un peu avec le franc CFA, donc on fait un peu parti des enculs sur ce coup)
L'ide serait de retourner en Afrique pour aider le continent.




> Tiens tu ne parles pas de la vague anti clerg aprs la rvolution franaise


Faudrait que je regarde dans le dtail, mais je crois que les rvolutionnaires ont interdit la religion catholique, ils ont stopps la monarchie, mais le peuple tait majoritairement catholique et monarchiste.
a a du revenir un peu aprs, avec Napolon.
Si les rvolutionnaires avaient russi  dtruire le catholicisme, il n'y aurait pas eu la loi de 1905...

Personnellement je pense que ce qu'on nous raconte  propos des lumires, de la rvolution franaises, sont majoritairement des conneries.
Pour moi la rvolution franaise c'est le pouvoir qui passe de la noblesse  la bourgeoisie.
La monarchie protgeait les paysans plus que ce que la bourgeoisie la fait (il y a eu un hiver terrible aprs la rvolution a n'a pas aid).

Les "hros" de l'poque sont des enculs.
Entre le Voltaire qu'on nous prsente dans le roman national et la vrai Voltaire il y a plusieurs annes lumires de distance.

Les rvolutionnaires ont coup les ttes de beaucoup de personnes du peuple car ils taient monarchistes.
Les nobles ont un peu quelque  foutre du peuple.
Les bourgeois ne s'intressent qu'au profit, ils ne sont pas attach  une nation,  un peuple,  une rligion.

----------


## behe

> Personnellement je pense que ce qu'on nous raconte  propos des lumires, de la rvolution franaises, sont majoritairement des conneries.
> Pour moi la rvolution franaise c'est le pouvoir qui passe de la noblesse  la bourgeoisie.
> La monarchie protgeait les paysans plus que ce que la bourgeoisie la fait (il y a eu un hiver terrible aprs la rvolution a n'a pas aid).
> 
> Les "hros" de l'poque sont des enculs.
> Entre le Voltaire qu'on nous prsente dans le roman national et la vrai Voltaire il y a plusieurs annes lumires de distance.
> 
> Les rvolutionnaires ont coup les ttes de beaucoup de personnes du peuple car ils taient monarchistes.
> Les nobles ont un peu quelque  foutre du peuple.
> Les bourgeois ne s'intressent qu'au profit, ils ne sont pas attach  une nation,  un peuple,  une rligion.


Je ne vois pas en quoi on nous raconte des conneries: dans les cours d'histoire que j'ai eu (la vache a date), c'tait dj expliqu que les grands  provocateurs et gagnants de la rvolution taient les bourgeois.

Aprs videmment que la religion est revenue. Je montrais juste un contre exemple aux tiens.

----------


## Grogro

> Et 170000 repartent chaque anne. Faudrait peut-tre pas oublier a, c'est loin d'tre un dtail.


100000 europens immigrent en France chaque anne ainsi que 100000 "extra-communautaires". Plus 70k "rfugis" depuis peu. Il y aurait 100000 dparts selon l'INSEE. A ct de cela, 200000 personnes nes en France quittent le pays, environ 80000 franais natifs rentrent au pays. La jeunesse fuit massivement un pays sinistr et vieillissant qui a peur de son ombre.

A la grosse louche car j'ai mlang faute de mieux des chiffres de 2013 et des chiffres de 2015. On est dans le ngatif, on est pas dans une dynamique franchement optimiste (l'intgration n'existe plus et les plus diplms quittent le navire), mais ces chiffres suffisent  invalider la chimre du grand remplacement, mme en tenant compte du diffrentiel de natalit (1,6 enfants par femme pour les franais de souche, 3 pour les populations maghrbines, 4 pour les subsahariens). Pour l'instant.

Aprs en ce qui concerne les flux actuels, les motivations des syriens, irakiens, afghans, rythrens et soudanais on les connait, c'est trivial, c'est la guerre. Pour tous les autres migrants c'est pas si trivial que a. La crise climatique fait partie des moteurs.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Ce n'est pas un accord, c'est la loi. La loi considre que les glises appartiennent aux communes, et que les communes doivent les maintenir en tat pour l'acceuil des fidles (donc qu'on ne peut pas tranformer une glise en bibliothque sans l'accord de l'Eglise Catholique). Alors qu'on est sens ne financer aucun culte, on finance largement le culte catholique avec nos impts en finanant leurs lieux de culte.


La loi, qui date de 1905, est un accord, comme toutes les lois en fait. 
L'accord reconnait aux associations cultuelles le droit d'utiliser les lieux de cultes pour recevoir les fidles. 
Le financement de l'entretien des lieux de cultes fait partie de l'accord entre la Rpublique et l'glise catholique. 




> Les franais musulmans qui ont dbarqu en France aprs la guerre d'Algrie parce qu'ils taient contre l'indpendance n'avaient gure le choix, c'tait a ou risquer des reprsailles en restant en Algrie.


Oui et non. Je reconnais que c'tait le choix logique, mais des pays musulmans autres que l'Algrie, y en avaient  l'poque, il me semble...  ::mouarf:: 
Ensuite, la France ne leur a pas dit : "Ha Mais si vous venez en France, faudra tre catholique" ! La libert de culte existait dj, et est respecte, il me semble.
Mais, ces musulmans qui sont arrivs en France, n'ont pas revendiqu que la France cre des lieux de cultes pour eux, n'ont pas revendiqus des repas halal dans les cantines, ... Ils se sont intgrs. 



> Et si on finance la religion catholique et pas les autres, il y a bien une diffrence de traitement. Si pour toi c'est juste une question d'accord, tu ne vois donc aucun problme  ce que les musulmans demandent  bnficier d'un accord (ou d'une loi) quivalent  celui des catholiques ?


Je n'y vois pour ma part aucun problme. Si l'tat dcide de modifier la loi afin de lui permettre de construire des mosques, des synagogues, des temples bouddhistes, ou autres, il peut le faire. La loi date de 1905, elle peut trs bien tre r-crite. 
Il y a aussi la possibilits de taxer les produits halal (proposition de NKM, je crois), de reverser cette taxe aux organisations du culte musulman afin qu'il finance ce dont ils ont besoin. Une taxe similaire existe, me semble-t-il sur les produits casher pour financer le CRIF (je n'arrive pas  retrouver la source...).

Tu oublies aussi de prciser que si tu fais un don  une association cultuelle reconnue d'utilit publique, c'est dductible de tes impts. C'est l aussi, un financement cach des cultes par l'tat.

----------


## TallyHo

> Mais, tre franais, ce n'est pas mettre ses croyances, ses idaux religieux, au-dessus des lois de la Rpublique. 
> Le catholicisme s'est adapt  la Rpublique afin d'en tre compatible.


Ca doit tre a...  ::roll:: 




> Selon Aurlie Bretonneau, l'article 28 de la loi du 9 dcembre 1905, et plus gnralement le principe de neutralit, "n'interdit pas d'installer des crches sur le domaine public", sauf quand une "intention religieuse" prside  une telle manifestation.
> 
> http://www.francetvinfo.fr/societe/r...s_1882973.html


Reprenons la logique... Donc pendant l'Ad, des musulmans pourraient tout  fait se pointer dans un hall d'tablissement public et offrir le couscous ou des gteux traditionnels, bien sur sans intention religieuse... On parie sur les ractions voire les interdictions qui seront prononces ?




> Les musulmans sont arrivs trs rcemment en France, et c'est un choix qu'ils ont fait. Ce n'est pas la France qui a dcid qu'il fallait des musulmans en France.


Oui voila, ils sont juste venus pour nous faire chier... On n'a absolument pas t les chercher et on n'a jamais eu de pass colonial... Je ne pense pas que tu manques de culture  ce point donc je dirais que c'est de la mauvaise foi.




> Oui et non. Je reconnais que c'tait le choix logique, mais des pays musulmans autres que l'Algrie, y en avaient  l'poque, il me semble...


Pourquoi devraient ils aller dans un pays musulman si ils sont franais ? Si je reprends ta logique, les pieds-noirs catholiques algriens auraient du se barrer dans un pays catholique... Bien sur que non, religion et appartenance  un pays n'ont rien  voir. Mais bon  part a, tout va bien Messieurs Dames, pas de racisme ou d'islamophobie...  ::roll:: 

--------------------

PS : halaster08, inutile de me traquer pour mettre des pouces rouges... Si tu veux un autographe, demandes le tout simplement...  ::mrgreen::

----------


## henderson

> Ca doit tre a... 
> Oui voila, ils sont juste venus pour nous faire chier...


Curieusement... la rponse est OUI !  ::aie:: 
Il faut juste relire le contenu des Accords d'Evian faisant suite  la guerre d'Algrie !  ::mouarf:: 

Normalement les algriens ne devaient rester en France que le temps de leur formation (on est donc dans les annes 60). 
C'tait en quelque sorte histoire de faire payer  la France la manire dont les "indignes" avaient t traits et de ce point de vue l on ne peut tre que d'accord !
Sauf que je te laisse imaginer ce qu'il en est advenu !
Les p'tits gars du FLN ne sont pas venu en France rien que pour a !
Personnellement j'ai vu beaucoup de choses arriver depuis les annes 60 !!!!
Et j'ai eu aussi l'occasion de discuter avec pas mal de types du FLN ... sur diffrents chantiers  Paris, grande ceinture et province.... et je te laisse deviner de quoi il tait question  l'poque, in fine : de ce qu'il vous arrive !

Je vais encore passer pour un rac mais je vous rassure : je contemple la btise humaine parce que c'est mon rle ici_bas et de temps en temps il me prend l'envie de vous la renvoyer dans la gueule !

A plus !

----------


## henderson

Pour mmoire : https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Regroupement_familial
J'ai vu la raction de mes collgues du FLN  cette poque !!!

----------


## TallyHo

Pour mmoire, il y a des algriens franais, je sais que a vous fait chier mais c'est comme a.

Par ailleurs, est ce qu'il faut blmer les gens qui restent ou l'Etat qui ne les a pas fait partir aprs leur formation ? D'ailleurs c'est valable pour tout ce qui est immigration... On ne peut pas blmer des gens qui veulent rester dans des endroits meilleurs que leur pays, qui fuient des guerres, etc... J'aimerais bien vous y voir...

De plus, je trouve trs facile de taper sur eux quand ils ont t traits comme de la merde quand ils sont venus, quand il y a eu l'OAS qui a entretenu une haine, quand on a laiss crever sur place des algriens qui se sont rangs du ct de La France, etc... Il ne faut pas se fouetter mais il y a quand mme un moment o il faut reconnatre qu'il y a peut-tre eu un petit grain de sable dans l'intgration et que ce n'est pas que de leur fait (loin de l)...

----------


## henderson

Juste pour dmontrer que la barbarie n'est pas l'apanage des autres :
https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Attent...27Alg%C3%A9rie
Je suis d'accord avec tes arguments mais pas forcment avec la manire dont ils sont manipuls !
En 1976... la guerre d'Algrie tait termine depuis 14 ans !
Les politiciens de l'poque ont pens pouvoir importer des "consommateurs" comme on importe de simples melons ...
Erreur qu'on paye aujourd'hui !

----------


## TallyHo

Quelles manipulations ? Ce que je dis a exist... De toute faon peu importe la forme, le constat est simple : on a colonis un pays, la sparation a t difficile et aujourd'hui on paye les erreurs politiques qu'il y a eu depuis des dcennies. Comme souvent, ce n'est pas de la faute aux peuples mais  des politiciens.

C'est pour cela que je rpte que de s'attaquer aux musulmans est un raisonnement simpliste, voire crtin, si on ne sait pas le pourquoi du comment on en est l (ou si on ne s'y intresse pas). C'est du mme type que ceux qui vont critiquer les SDF sans connatre leurs vies, pourquoi ils ont atterri dans la rue, etc... Le rejet est le raisonnement des faibles d'esprit et des ignares.

----------


## halaster08

> PS : halaster08, inutile de me traquer pour mettre des pouces rouges...


Mais bien sur, comme si j'avais que a a faire ...
C'est marrant tu avais dj accus Neckara de la mme chose il y a quelques semaines.
Tu as visiblement un problme d'gocentrisme.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Envoy par TallyHo Voir le message
> PS : halaster08, inutile de me traquer pour mettre des pouces rouges...





> Mais bien sur, comme si j'avais que a a faire ...
> C'est marrant tu avais dj accus Neckara de la mme chose il y a quelques semaines.
> Tu as visiblement un problme d'gocentrisme.


Son go est tellement gros qu'il n'arrive mme pas  imaginer que les gens puissent ne pas tre d'accord avec lui. Moi, je l'ignore, c'est comme un pouce rouge permanent en fait.  ::ptdr::  
Je crois qu'en fait, le seul truc qui l'unanimit chez lui, c'est la reconnaissance de sa suffisance...  ::aie::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Pour mmoire, il y a des algriens franais


En parlant d'Algriens qui deviennent franais, a me fait penser au Dcret Crmieux.
Si j'ai bien compris, c'est une loi qui a rendu franais tout les juifs algrien en 1870.

a devait tre un peu bizarre pour les autres, parce qu'tre franais ou tre indigne ce n'tait pas exactement la mme chose.




> Juste pour dmontrer que la barbarie n'est pas l'apanage des autres


Les plus barbares sont les occidentaux.
Ce sont eux qui ont fait les guerres les plus meurtrires.

D'ailleurs c'est assez marrant, les mdias trouvent a super trash que les terroristes de Deash ou Al Nosra tranchent des ttes, alors que les rvolutionnaires en France ont dcapit un paquet de monde...

----------


## ManusDei

> Je n'y vois pour ma part aucun problme. Si l'tat dcide de modifier la loi afin de lui permettre de construire des mosques, des synagogues, des temples bouddhistes, ou autres, il peut le faire. La loi date de 1905, elle peut trs bien tre r-crite.


Ok.




> Il y a aussi la possibilits de taxer les produits halal (proposition de NKM, je crois), de reverser cette taxe aux organisations du culte musulman afin qu'il finance ce dont ils ont besoin.


Il me semble que c'est dj en place, mais au moment de l'abbatage des btes. L'argent revient  l'imam ou son association (j'ai pas les dtails), et finance donc le culte.

----------


## Zirak

> Il me semble que c'est dj en place, mais au moment de l'abbatage des btes. L'argent revient  l'imam ou son association (j'ai pas les dtails), et finance donc le culte.


Je ne pense pas, car il me semble qu'NKM a effectivement parl dans son programme, de mettre en place une sorte de taxe sur les produits hallal pour financer le culte, comme le signalait Jon (j'ai du voir a chez Ruquier), donc si y'a dj une taxe au moment de l'abattage, a fait un peu double-effet Kiss Kool (mais si c'est le cas, qu'on ne vienne pas nous dire qu'il n'y a pas de diffrence de traitement  ::D: ).

----------


## Ryu2000

> mettre en place une sorte de taxe sur les produits hallal


Tient en parlant de viande Halal a me rappelle quand la snatrice Sylvie Goy-Chaven demandait  ce qu'il y ait un tiquetage de la viande halal et cacher, du coup elle a reu des menaces de morts et elle a t trait d'antismite.

----------


## Zirak

> Tient en parlant de viande Halal a me rappelle quand la snatrice Sylvie Goy-Chaven demandait  ce qu'il y ait un tiquetage de la viande halal et cacher, du coup elle a reu des menaces de morts et elle a t trait d'antismite.


Quelle anecdote passionnante.

Ah et avant que certains montent  la charge, elle s'est faite insulter et menacer de mort par des juifs, sur un blog juif, donc "pas d'amalgame".  ::aie::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Quelle anecdote passionnante.


Je ne sais pas exactement pourquoi les ractions ont t aussi forte.
Elle avait juste demand un tiquetage, je ne vois pas le problme...

Enfin bon voil, j'ai des vieux faits divers qui me reviennent alatoirement parfois...
L a parlait de viande Halal, a a du dclencher quelque chose.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Tient en parlant de viande Halal a me rappelle quand la snatrice Sylvie Goy-Chaven demandait  ce qu'il y ait un tiquetage de la viande halal et cacher, du coup elle a reu des menaces de morts et elle a t trait d'antismite.


Tu ne peux pas empcher les cons d'exister, que veux-tu. Comme je l'ai dit la connerie est universelle.

----------


## Zirak

> Je ne sais pas exactement pourquoi les ractions ont t aussi forte.
> Elle avait juste demand un tiquetage, je ne vois pas le problme...
> 
> Enfin bon voil, j'ai des vieux faits divers qui me reviennent alatoirement parfois...
> L a parlait de viande Halal, a a du dclencher quelque chose.


Je ne vois pas le problme non plus, surtout que les produits hallal (je ne sais pas pour les produits casher) sont dj souvent tiquets et identifis, dj ne serait-ce que pour que les personnes qui se proccupent de a, sachent quoi acheter quand ils ne vont pas dans une boutique spcialise.

Aprs pourquoi certains juifs en ont fait un caca nerveux, comme je n'ai lu ni sa proposition de loi, ni ce qui lui tait reproch sur ce blog juif, je ne pourrais dire.

Mais bon, il faut relativiser, on parle d'insultes et de menaces sur un seul blog (alors non Jon, je ne minimise pas les menaces, quand je dis qu'il faut relativiser, c'est qu'il s'agit d'un seul blog, pas de l'expression de la majorit des juifs, un peu comme avec les 50% de 5% des musulmans quoi.  ::aie:: )

----------


## Ryu2000

Pour en revenir au sujet.

Certaines personnes pensent que le problme de l'islamisme en France est li  l'immigration.
Pour aider les franais musulmans  s'intgrer, il faudrait diminuer l'immigration.

En ce moment on parle beaucoup d'immigration syrienne (qui est trs loin d'tre compos d'une majorit de Syrien, mais admettons).
Les syriens fuient leur pays  cause des conflits entre les terroristes et l'arme Syrienne.
Pour que la paix reviennent en Syrie il faudrait aider le pays  se dbarrasser des terroristes.
Or la France fait exactement l'inverse puisqu'elle aide les terroristes/rebelles.

Il y un flux migratoire qui part du continent Africain et qui va en direction du continent Europen.
Certains pays Africain sont pauvre, si on voulait efficacement les aider, on pourrait aider leur nations  se dvelopper.
Mais ce n'est pas ce qui ce passe, les pays occidentaux mettent souvent en place des rgimes corrompu.
Comme en Cote d'Ivoire quand le peuple  lu Gbagbo, l'occident est venu mettre Ouattara  la place. (en tout cas c'est comme a qu'un Ivoirien m'a racont la situation)

Michle Alliot-Marie tait pote avec Ben Ali, qui apparemment n'tait pas quelqu'un de trs bien.

a doit tre le bordel en Afrique, entre les Chinois, les USA et le reste...
Les richesses africaines ne reviennent pas aux africains, ce qui est dommage vu qu'il parait que a ne manque pas de ressources...
La situation a empir aprs la mort de Kadhafi.

----------


## Grogro

> Je ne sais pas exactement pourquoi les ractions ont t aussi forte.
> Elle avait juste demand un tiquetage, je ne vois pas le problme...
> 
> Enfin bon voil, j'ai des vieux faits divers qui me reviennent alatoirement parfois...
> L a parlait de viande Halal, a a du dclencher quelque chose.


Seule une partie de la bte abattue rituellement peut tre consomme halal ou casher. Me semble que le casher est encore plus restrictif. Le reste part dans le circuit standard et le consommateur lambda peut se retrouver  acheter du halal ou du casher sans le savoir. Ca contribue  rentabiliser l'abattage rituel, mais bien entendu c'est de la tromperie  la consommation. Comme personne n'achterait ces morceaux, un tiquetage ferait grimper fortement les prix du halal et du casher.

----------


## Jon Shannow

Petit apart, pour ceux qui pensent que l'glise catholique bnficie d'avantages par rapport aux autres religions, ce qui est contraire au principe de lacit.

Qu'en est-il de labatage rituel (halal ou cacher) ? 




> Pour labattage classique, une loi de 1974 impose que les btes soient tourdies avant dtre abattues, pour viter stress et souffrance inutiles  lanimal. Mais il existe des drogations pour labattage rituel, qu'il soit halal ou casher...


Source

Donc, je dirait que notre bonne Rpublique, s'arrange avec le principe de sparation de l'glise et de l'tat pour satisfaire des groupes d'lecteurs potentiels. 
Je serais assez pour remise  plat de tout a, mais bon, c'est un vu pieu  :;):

----------


## TallyHo

> Mais bien sur, comme si j'avais que a a faire ...
> C'est marrant tu avais dj accus Neckara de la mme chose il y a quelques semaines.
> Tu as visiblement un problme d'gocentrisme.


Quand tu prends des pouces rouges sur n'importe quoi, mme quand ce n'est pas un avis, et que tu vois la mme personne se connecter sur les mmes sujets et que tu as le pouce rouge immdiatement, il y a une concidence bizarre... En attendant, quand j'ai fait la remarque aux nckariens, a s'est arrt... Bon aprs si t'as que a  foutre, je suis content de participer  ton bonheur  ::mrgreen:: 




> Comme je l'ai dit la connerie est universelle.


D'ailleurs tu nous l'a prouv avec ton avis sur ce sujet...

----------


## Jean-Philippe Andr

> D'ailleurs tu nous l'a prouv avec ton avis sur ce sujet...


J'aimerai ne pas avoir a prouver que j'ai des pouvoirs divins sur les membres du forum, donc on reste courtois et polis.

----------


## TallyHo

> J'aimerai ne pas avoir a prouver que j'ai des pouvoirs divins sur les membres du forum, donc on reste courtois et polis.





> Son go est tellement gros qu'il n'arrive mme pas  imaginer que les gens puissent ne pas tre d'accord avec lui. Moi, je l'ignore, c'est comme un pouce rouge permanent en fait.  
> Je crois qu'en fait, le seul truc qui l'unanimit chez lui, c'est la reconnaissance de sa suffisance...


Je suis bien d'accord avec toi... Quel est l'intrt de cette intervention dans un change entre moi et halaster qui ne le concerne mme pas ?

Aprs fais comme tu veux, je n'ai plus 5 ans pour avoir peur de la fesse mais n'oublies pas d'embarquer Jon avec moi  ::):

----------


## Zirak

> J'aimerai ne pas avoir a prouver que j'ai des pouvoirs divins sur les membres du forum, donc on reste courtois et polis.


Autant fermer la section politique, on gagnera tous notre temps...

Dj qu'on ne dbat pas, si en plus, on ne peut mme plus se donner des noms d'oiseaux, cela n'a plus aucun intrt !  ::mouarf:: 


 ::dehors::

----------


## ManusDei

> Qu'en est-il de labatage rituel (halal ou cacher) ? 
> 
> Donc, je dirait que notre bonne Rpublique, s'arrange avec le principe de sparation de l'glise et de l'tat pour satisfaire des groupes d'lecteurs potentiels. 
> Je serais assez pour remise  plat de tout a, mais bon, c'est un vu pieu


Si a ne dpendait que de moi a serait interdit, tout simplement.

----------


## Ryu2000

> une loi de 1974 impose que les btes soient tourdies avant dtre abattues, pour viter stress et souffrance inutiles  lanimal.


J'ai vu des images d'tourdissement et parfois ce n'est pas correctement ralis, les btes souffrent et sont trs stresss.
Il suffit d'avoir un contact Facebook vgtarien et on tombe frquemment sur des vidos de torture animalire...

De toute faon la lacit ce n'est pas a.
La lacit normalement, c'est que tout le monde est libre de pratiquer sa religion.
Si un type veut tuer une vache avec un sabre pour des raisons religieuse il a le droit. (si c'est sa vache)
Il est probable que si c'est bien fait la bte souffre moins qu'avec un abattage industriel standard.

----------


## halaster08

> Quand tu prends des pouces rouges sur n'importe quoi, mme quand ce n'est pas un avis, et que tu vois la mme personne se connecter sur les mmes sujets et que tu as le pouce rouge immdiatement, il y a une concidence bizarre...


Et bien moi j'affirme que non, je ne te traque pas, certes je te met des pouces rouges quand j'estime que tu racontes n'importe quoi et des verts quand je suis d'accord ou rien du tout des les autres cas (comme pour tout le monde), par exemple des deux messages message au dessus du mien que tu as cit ont deux pouces rouges (au moment o j'cris) dont aucun n'est de moi, je te montrerai bien des captures d'cran mais avec ta complotite ague tu vas me rpondre que j'ai crer un faux compte exprs...

----------


## TallyHo

> Si a ne dpendait que de moi a serait interdit, tout simplement.


Oui mais on te dira que chacun est libre de pratiquer sa religion et il y a un abattage rituel chez les musulmans et les juifs.




> ...


Ok si tu le dis...  ::): 




> mais avec ta complotite ague


On a dit courtois ! Et en plus, je suis guri... Je regarde TF1 sans mal de tte maintenant...

----------


## ManusDei

> Oui mais on te dira que chacun est libre de pratiquer sa religion et il y a un abattage rituel chez les musulmans et les juifs.


Possible, mais j'estime que la viande n'a pas  souffrir avant d'arriver dans mon assiette et je place a avant la libert de pratiquer sa religion.

Aprs si ils trouvent un moyen de faire sans que la bte souffre, a me va.

----------


## TallyHo

> Possible, mais j'estime que la viande n'a pas  souffrir avant d'arriver dans mon assiette et je place a avant la libert de pratiquer sa religion.


Elle souffre de toute faon, dj au niveau mental puisque les animaux sont loin d'tre btes (sans jeu de mots), ils sentent qu'ils vont mourir. Donc il faudrait devenir vgtarien si on pousse le raisonnement plus loin... Quelqu'un pourrait te rpondre que tes valeurs personnelles n'ont pas  se placer au-dessus de la libert des autres de manger de la viande.

Et puis bon, ils ne sont pas seuls  tuer les btes... Va dans une ferme et regarde comment Germaine prpare le poulet, demande  un cuisinier comment il cuit les homards, etc...

Je ne dis pas tre pour ou contre mais c'est pour montrer que c'est un dbat sans fin sur ce sujet l.

----------


## Zirak

> Possible, mais j'estime que la viande n'a pas  souffrir avant d'arriver dans mon assiette et je place a avant la libert de pratiquer sa religion.


Euh, la viande ne souffre pas, l'animal  la rigueur  ::D: 


Maintenant, en exagrant pas tant que cela, si vraiment tu te soucis de la souffrance de l'animal, arrtes la viande... Ou ne manges plus que des animaux sauvages morts de vieillesse. ^^

Surtout que la souffrance pendant l'abattage est une chose, mais qu'il soit abattu sans souffrir, alors qu'il a t lev dans des conditions pourris et/ou qu'il a peut-tre subit ces souffrances durant son levage, ce n'est pas franchement mieux. 

Pour moi, interdire l'abattage rituel, est loin d'tre suffisant, si on se place du point de vue de l'animal. Et  mon sens, vaut mieux se battre dans un premier temps pour que les animaux soient levs dans de bonnes conditions, vu que c'est ce qu'ils vont subir au quotidien pendant X semaines / mois, avant de se soucier du temps de souffrance en minutes / heures lors de l'abattage. 

T'as beau assommer ton poulet avec une dcharge lectrique avant de lui couper la tte, je pense que la dcharge, il la sens passer quand mme, et il sait ce qui lui arrive, donc il stress  mort de toutes faons. Bon aprs on est bien d'accord, que la dcharge d'une seconde, a doit tre moins dsagrable que de se vider de son sang la gorge tranche sans "anesthsie".

----------


## Invit

> Maintenant, en exagrant pas tant que cela, si vraiment tu te soucis de la souffrance de l'animal, arrtes la viande... Ou ne manges plus que des animaux sauvages morts de vieillesse. ^^


Perso, je suis de l'avis de Manus Dei. J'estime que a fait partie du respect de la bte que de s'efforcer de faire en sorte qu'elle souffre le moins possible. Je suis d'accord, certaines pratiques non-halal ne sont pas forcment meilleures. L'idal serait de faire passer ce principe non seulement au-dessus des questions religieuses, mais aussi au-dessus des questions de rentabilit.

----------


## Zirak

> Perso, je suis de l'avis de Manus Dei. J'estime que a fait partie *du respect de la bte* que de s'efforcer de faire en sorte qu'elle souffre le moins possible.


Je suis d'accord aussi, sauf que :

- vous oubliez que la partie en gras, n'est pas prsente chez tout le monde (certains ont dj du mal  respecter d'autres tres humains). 

- et en plus par dessus, vous rajoutez une couche de religion, avec des gens qui pensent que l'homme est suprieur  la femme, et autres trucs du genre, alors si vous croyez qu'ils vont se soucier des 15mn ou de 2h de souffrances de l'animal...





> L'idal serait de faire passer ce principe non seulement au-dessus des questions religieuses, mais aussi au-dessus des questions de rentabilit.


Donc faudrait russir  passer outre l'argent, la religion et la btise humaine ? Vous ne m'en voudrez pas si je vous dit que ce n'est pas gagn...  ::):

----------


## Invit

@Zirak : Mais je suis parfaitement d'accord avec tout a, mais de mme que je ne serai jamais pour encourager la btise humaine, je ne serai jamais pour les pratiques de maltraitance animales (je suis encore plus contre la maltraitance humaine, je prcise).
De mon point de vue (qui vaut ce qu'il vaut), c'est plutt ceux qui n'ont aucun respect pour l'animal qui devraient s'abstenir d'en manger...

----------


## yildiz-online

> Donc faudrait russir  passer outre l'argent, la religion et la btise humaine ? Vous ne m'en voudrez pas si je vous dit que ce n'est pas gagn...


Non, un des principe de labattage rituel est de s'efforcer  ce que l'animal ne souffre pas, ou du moins, le moins possible, c'est une des rgles.
De mme les btes de somme doivent avoir un chargement limit, entre autre, bref, dans la religion il y a bien un soucis de la condition animale et ce depuis 1400 ans.

Il y a d'ailleurs une histoire assez connue chez les musulmans d'une personne qui avait tir de l'eau d'un puits pour un chat errant assoiff, s'tait vue ouvrir les portes du paradis pour cet acte, alors qu'une autre sera refuse pour avoir oubli de nourrir son animal.

Que ce soit appliqu correctement, a reste une question humaine, pas religieuse.

----------


## Zirak

> Non, un des principe de labattage rituel est de s'efforcer  ce que l'animal ne souffre pas, ou du moins, le moins possible, c'est une des rgles.


Bah faudra m'expliquer comment ils font alors ? Si je t'ouvre la gorge pour que tu te vide de ton sang, je peux t'assurer qu' moins d'avoir t anesthsi, tu vas le sentir passer, mme si je fais trs vite, tu vas sentir la douleur.

Avec toute la bonne volont du monde, cela sera pareil peu importe qui pratique l'abattage, ce n'est pas une question de mise en pratique par l'humain.

Je te rejoins sur le fait, qu'il y en a qui font a comme des sagouins, et eux, sont les pires, mais mme bien fait, l'animal souffrira forcment.

Aprs je ne dis pas que les religieux n'ont aucun respect du tout pour l'animal tout au long de sa vie. Je dis que faire remettre en cause l'abattage religieux  des millions de croyants, qui font comme a depuis 1400 ans donc, c'est trs loin d'tre gagn.

Et surtout je ne juge pas, pour moi, l'abattage religieux, n'est pas pire que la faon dont sont traits / abattus les animaux dans certains levages industriels, au contraire, je me dis que pendant sa priode d'levage avant d'tre abattu, il a peut-tre t mieux trait, puisqu'il y a des principes pour ne pas stresser l'animal, l'lever dans des espaces ouverts avec de la place, etc etc. Mais cela n'enlve rien au fait qu'il souffre lors de sa mise  mort.

Maintenant,  part lui faire une anesthsie globale et le tuer pendant qu'il dort, je ne vois pas trop comment faire pour qu'il ne souffre pas du tout...






> @Zirak : Mais je suis parfaitement d'accord avec tout a, mais de mme que je ne serai jamais pour encourager la btise humaine, je ne serai jamais pour les pratiques de maltraitance animales (je suis encore plus contre la maltraitance humaine, je prcise).
>  De mon point de vue (qui vaut ce qu'il vaut), *c'est plutt ceux qui n'ont aucun respect pour l'animal qui devraient s'abstenir d'en manger...*


Bah oui, mais ce n'est pas logique, ceux qui n'ont pas de respect pour les animaux, se moquent qu'ils souffrent ou non, donc pourquoi ils renonceraient  manger de la viande ?

Alors que justement, si tu t'en soucis, c'est en arrtant de manger de la viande (ou du moins en tant trs slective sur tes fournisseurs), que tu vas arrter d'entretenir ces  pratiques. Aprs tout, si on fait de l'levage intensif avec des conditions plus ou moins douteuses c'est effectivement, pour essayer d'augmenter les bnfices, et surtout pour produire assez de viande pour permettre  des millions de gens qui n'en ont pas besoin, de pouvoir manger de la viande *tous les jours*. 

Perso je mange de la viande une ou deux fois par semaine, parfois plus quand c'est la fte, parfois je fais des semaines sans en manger du tout, et c'est largement suffisant. 

C'est comme tout, on veut vivre au-dessus de nos moyens, on veut manger de la viande 15 fois par semaine, etc etc, si on contentait de ce que l'on a besoin, on pourrait peut-tre produire moins mais dans de meilleurs conditions.

----------


## yildiz-online

> Bah faudra m'expliquer comment ils font alors ? Si je t'ouvre la gorge pour que tu te vide de ton sang, ...


Parce que trancher la veine jugulaire ou la carotide entrane une mort rapide, c'est d'ailleurs de cette manire que s'y prennent bon nombres de fauves.

Je ne nie pas que ce soit fait sans douleur, mais c'est fait dans l'esprit de minimiser le plus possible.

Comme tu dis la seule solution parfaite est d'viter la viande.

----------


## TallyHo

Yildiz a plutt voulu montrer que l'intention principale n'est pas de faire souffrir et de se comporter comme des brutes envers l'animal, contrairement  ce que certaines personnes voudraient nous faire croire. Mais ne citons personne... Courtois et tout a...  ::D: 

On en revient toujours  la mme conclusion, ce n'est pas l'outil qui est en cause mais ce que l'homme en fait. Si il veut abattre comme un salop, il le fera quelle que soit la religion, la technique, etc...

Sinon, du moins pour les juifs, leur souci est de ne pas provoquer de blessures sur l'animal ( part le coup final bien sur). Apparemment, les techniques d'aujourd'hui laissent des traces de brulures... Donc la solution serait de trouver une technique d'tourdissement sans trace. Aprs a existe peut tre, je ne suis pas boucher.

----------


## ManusDei

> Surtout que la souffrance pendant l'abattage est une chose, mais qu'il soit abattu sans souffrir, alors qu'il a t lev dans des conditions pourris et/ou qu'il a peut-tre subit ces souffrances durant son levage, ce n'est pas franchement mieux.


Oui, c'est pour a que je passe souvent par un boucher qui fait attention  avoir de la viande de qualit (en cas de mauvais traitements ou de stress le got de la viande change).




> T'as beau assommer ton poulet avec une dcharge lectrique avant de lui couper la tte, je pense que la dcharge, il la sens passer quand mme, et il sait ce qui lui arrive, donc il stress  mort de toutes faons. Bon aprs on est bien d'accord, que la dcharge d'une seconde, a doit tre moins dsagrable que de se vider de son sang la gorge tranche sans "anesthsie".


Justement non. Si la bte sent qu'elle va mourir, elle stresse et a modifie le got de la viande. Donc il y a tout un tas de mthodes qui ont t dveloppes pour viter a dans les abbatoirs, comme faire faire le tour aux animaux une ou deux fois avant de les abattre, etc...

Alors oui, ce que je dis n'est pas appliqu partout voire c'est trs peu appliqu pour les abattoirs. Et je suis clairement prt  payer ma viande plus cher pour que a soit le cas (et probablement manger moins de viande).

----------


## Grogro

> T'as beau assommer ton poulet avec une dcharge lectrique avant de lui couper la tte, je pense que la dcharge, il la sens passer quand mme, et il sait ce qui lui arrive, donc il stress  mort de toutes faons. Bon aprs on est bien d'accord, que la dcharge d'une seconde, a doit tre moins dsagrable que de se vider de son sang la gorge tranche sans "anesthsie".


C'est le cochon qui sait ce qui lui arrive, d'o l'expression brailler comme un cochon qu'on gorge. Faut dire que ces bestiaux l sont intelligents.

----------


## TallyHo

Donc quand on dit que tous les hommes sont des cochons, ce serait plutt un compliment ?  ::): 

Tu as bien fait de parler de a... Est ce que l'abattage rituel ne trouve pas sa source dans l'hygine aussi ? Comme le fait de ne pas manger de porc ou des animaux dj morts.

Il y a ceci  lire aussi o on voit bien que c'est encadr et qu'on est loin du clich que certains voudraient donner : http://agriculture.gouv.fr/tout-savo...battage-rituel . Aprs il y aura toujours des abattages hors-cadre comme il y aura encore des abattoirs "normaux" qui se feront attraper pour mauvais traitements... Mais l ce n'est plus une histoire de pratiques mais d'hommes qui font n'importe quoi.

----------


## atb

Pour ma part jai compris que labattage musulman prsente 3 avantages :

 1  Faire souffrir le moins possible la bte. Un coup sec en tranchant la carotide. Cela dconnecte directement le cerveau.

2- Faire vider la bte de son sang. Car le sang reprsente une source riche en toxines. Dailleurs il est interdit  la consommation 

3- Cela reprsente un sacrifice. Sous-entendu que la bte nest pas un jouet ou objet. Cela doit tre obligatoirement fait par un humain (croyant). Nous sommes autoriss de manger de la viande cacher ou dabattage chrtien  si on ne trouve pas de halal.

Le rituel quant  lui est un peu long mais globalement lanimal ne doit absolument pas savoir ni voir ce qui se passe. Ne surtout pas voir ses semblables en cours dabattage. Cela doit se faire vite avec une excellente lame. Le faire souffrir peut revenir  un pchait majeur. 

Un animal abattu doit tre consomm en totalit. Viande, organes, sabots,  mme les yeux pour certains. Sauf le sang. Aprs chacun ses gouts. En tous les cas, le gaspillage est trs mal vu voir interdit dans certaines familles. Le prophte a dailleurs un fait un bon discours  ce sujet : Nous sommes un peuple qui mangeant que quon a faim. Nous mangeons jusqu ce que cette sensation disparaisse. 

Aprs jen connais beaucoup de musulmans qui respectent cela. Mais il est vrai que dans la minorit arabe il y a des abus.

----------


## behe

Ce que je ne comprends pas, c'est pourquoi en France il est interdit dassommer avant l'abattage rituel alors que a a l'air d'tre autoris dans certains pays musulmans.



> Certains pays musulmans, comme la *Jordanie* ou la *Malaisie*, tolrent un tourdissement lors de labattage rituel,  condition quil soit rversible, cest--dire quil ne provoque pas de mort de lanimal , avance M. Falorni, qui a auditionn les reprsentants du culte.  Revenir sur cette pratique millnaire, cest une forme datteinte  notre libert de conscience , prvient Jol Mergui, prsident du Consistoire.  Un consensus sest dgag en avril entre le CFCM et les trois grandes mosques, de Paris, dEvry et de Lyon, pour refuser ltourdissement, abonde Anouar Kbibech. Il y a actuellement une lame de fond dans les pays musulmans de consommateurs souhaitant accder  des produits halal certifis et rigoureux
> En savoir plus sur http://www.lemonde.fr/biodiversite/a...KkpHh4vXKc3.99

----------


## TallyHo

> 2- Faire vider la bte de son sang. Car le sang reprsente une source riche en toxines. Dailleurs il est interdit  la consommation


Merci pour la confirmation, c'est bien ce qui me semblait  ::): 




> Ce que je ne comprends pas, c'est pourquoi en France il est interdit dassommer avant l'abattage rituel alors que a a l'air d'tre autoris dans certains pays musulmans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Certains pays musulmans, comme la Jordanie ou la Malaisie, tolrent un tourdissement lors de labattage rituel, * condition quil soit rversible, cest--dire quil ne provoque pas de mort de lanimal* , avance M. Falorni, qui a auditionn les reprsentants du culte.


Voila pourquoi en gras... Ca va un peu dans le sens de ce que je disais plus haut pour les juifs (oui car ils sont aussi concerns...), a doit tre pareil pour les musulmans, c'est le fait que a laisse des brulures ou que a le tue avant le sacrifice. Yildiz pourra surement expliquer le pourquoi du comment si il repasse par l.

----------


## Zirak

> Voila pourquoi en gras... Ca va un peu dans le sens de ce que je disais plus haut pour les juifs (oui car ils sont aussi concerns...), a doit tre pareil pour les musulmans, c'est le fait que a laisse des brulures ou que a le tue avant le sacrifice. Yildiz pourra surement expliquer le pourquoi du comment si il repasse par l.


Il me semble que c'est une histoire de toxine libre par le cerveau qui pourrait se rpandre dans la moelle pinire (pour l'assommage au pistolet tranq). 


Concernant le sang, attention, c'est comme le fait de ne pas manger de porc, cela date d'une poque o l'hygine et les moyens de conservation n'taient pas les mmes.

Aujourd'hui, du sang, on en consomme, je vous remets l'aliment concern le plus connus :




> Le boudin noir, varit de boudin, est l'une des plus anciennes charcuteries connues. Il est fabriqu  partir de *sang de porc*, de graisse de porc et de condiments, et, dans une moindre mesure, de *sang de mouton et de chvre*. Le *sang de volaille ou de cheval est galement employ*, mais plus rarement.

----------


## atb

> Concernant le sang, attention, c'est comme le fait de ne pas manger de porc, cela date d'une poque o l'hygine et les moyens de conservation n'taient pas les mmes.


 Non c'est faut. 

Je t'invite  lire ceci https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Syst%C3%A8me_lymphatique 

Le jour o tu trouveras un procd optimale et sr pour purifier le sang on pourra discuter d'une poque de moyen age.

----------


## Zirak

> Non c'est faut. 
> 
> Je t'invite  lire ceci https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Syst%C3%A8me_lymphatique 
> 
> Le jour o tu trouveras un procd optimale et sr pour purifier le sang on pourra discuter d'une poque de moyen age.



Va falloir tre plus prcis que juste balancer un lien Wikipdia...

Qu'est-ce qui est fau*x* ?


Je suis dsol mais du sang on en consomme, notamment dans le boudin, qu'il soit bien purifi ou non..., et si c'tait si dangereux, et autant source de problmes  cause des toxines, on aurait interdit le boudin depuis bien longtemps  ::aie:: 

Donc oui, il est interdit pour les musulmans d'en consommer, car c'est une source de "maladie", principe qui remonte  plusieurs sicles, o l'on avait pas les connaissances d'aujourd'hui.

Tout comme pour le porc, car  l'poque il se conservait mal (surtout dans les pays chaud), et donc rendait les gens malades, donc on l'avait considr comme impure, on disait qu'il tait sale, et pleins d'autres normits. Sauf que dans la ralit, le porc, si on ne le laisse pas patauger dans sa crasse par flemme de s'en occuper, fait parti des animaux les plus propres qui existe, et ne rend pas spcialement plus malade que les autres, si on le conserve bien.

*Contrairement aux ides reues, les cochons sont des animaux trs propres : ds lge de 5 jours, les petits font leurs besoins en dehors de leur lieu de couchage. Avant de sallonger quelque part, ils vrifient la propret de leur couche et ne sy allongent jamais si les lieux sont souills. De mme pour la nourriture : ils mangent toujours loin de leur lieu daisances. Pourtant ils  se roulent dans la fange , non ? En fait, les cochons aiment se couvrir de boue pour deux raisons : pour protger leur peau trs fragile  la fois des parasites et du soleil, et  pour se rafrachir. En effet ils ne transpirent pas ; en cas de grosse chaleur ils peuvent malgr tout faire descendre leur temprature corporelle en se baignant dans la boue. Rien de sale l-dedans !*


Oui je sais, ce n'est pas facile quand la ralit remet en cause tes croyances. Aprs libre  toi de croire ce que tu veux, tu ne manges pas de porc si tu n'en a pas envie, a m'en frle une sans toucher l'autre. mais au bout d'un moment, il va quand mme falloir admettre qu'en 1500 ou 2000 ans, on a fait des progrs scientifiques, qui permettent de dmontrer que certaines affirmations religieuses sont fausses (mais pas seulement chez les musulmans je te rassure, c'est pareil pour les chrtiens et les autres).

----------


## yildiz-online

> Merci pour la confirmation, c'est bien ce qui me semblait 
> 
> 
> 
> Voila pourquoi en gras... Ca va un peu dans le sens de ce que je disais plus haut pour les juifs (oui car ils sont aussi concerns...), a doit tre pareil pour les musulmans, c'est le fait que a laisse des brulures ou que a le tue avant le sacrifice. Yildiz pourra surement expliquer le pourquoi du comment si il repasse par l.


C'est effectivement d au risque de mort par accident, ce qui rendrait l'animal inconsommable et de ce fait serait mort pour rien.
Comme l'a trs bien dit atb, le gaspillage est trs ma vu en islam, les gaspilleurs sont compars dans le Coran aux "frres des dmons", c'est dire  quel point cela est blmable.

Il y a peut tre d'autres raisons que je ne connais pas.

A savoir galement qu'il est permis aux musulmans de consommer la viande abattue rituellement par les Chrtiens et les Juifs, tant donn que nous adorons tous le mme Dieu, limmolation est faite dans le mme but.

----------


## yildiz-online

> Tout comme pour le porc, car  l'poque il se conservait mal (surtout dans les pays chaud), et donc rendait les gens malades, donc on l'avait considr comme impure, on disait qu'il tait sale, et pleins d'autres normits. Sauf que dans la ralit, le porc, si on ne le laisse pas patauger dans sa crasse par flemme de s'en occuper, fait parti des animaux les plus propres qui existe, et ne rend pas spcialement plus malade que les autres, si on le conserve bien.


Le fait est qu'il n'y a aucune explication, ni dans le Coran, ni dans la tradition prophtique sur les raisons de l'interdiction du porc, ce qui est un cas assez particulier tant donn qu'habituellement les devoirs et interdictions sont accompagns d'explications, il est simplement indiqu qu'il est impur, une souillure, mais rien n'indique la nature de cette impurt.

Il n'y a donc aucune raison de penser qu'il est interdit par raison  d'hygine, l'explication la plus vidente n'est pas forcment la vraie.
De plus le porc est permis si on y est contraint pour raison de survie par exemple, et donc a va un peu  l'encontre de la thorie qu'il est nocif pour la sant.

----------


## henderson

> Les plus barbares sont les occidentaux.
> Ce sont eux qui ont fait les guerres les plus meurtrires.
> 
> D'ailleurs c'est assez marrant, les mdias trouvent a super trash que les terroristes de Deash ou Al Nosra tranchent des ttes, alors que les rvolutionnaires en France ont dcapit un paquet de monde...


Si tu fais allusion  la 2e guerre mondiale, les musulmans auront eux aussi particip mais pas forcment au sein de la 2e DB :
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/13e_div...n_SS_Handschar

Par contre, un truc qui va te plaire :

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Le_G%C3...-fran%C3%A7ais

Donc je me repose une dernire fois cette question :  quoi peut servir un tel sondage ?
A faire croire quoi  qui ?

----------


## TallyHo

> Donc je me repose une dernire fois cette question :  quoi peut servir un tel sondage ?


Comme tous les sondages,  rien... A part montrer ce que les gens sont supposs penser  un instant T...

En parlant de "penser", une exprience sociale intressante ci-dessous... Comme quoi qu'il y a aussi une faon de voir les choses qui joue. Soit on peut penser comme les gens dans la premire partie de la vido, soit on peut penser comme les personnes dans la 2me partie.

Et a c'est uniquement de votre fait, pas de celui des politiques, pas des cons qu'il y a des deux cts, pas des terroristes, pas de la religion... Il suffit juste de vouloir connatre les autres et engager le dialogue comme on l'a fait sur l'abattage rituel par exemple. Et pas de sauter sur des occasions pour jeter de l'huile sur le feu (ce qui ne veut pas dire nier les soucis) comme le font des tas de gens, politiciens en premire ligne...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Si tu fais allusion  la 2e guerre mondiale, les musulmans auront eux aussi particip


En gros ce que je voulais dire c'est que la cause des 2 guerres mondiales est extrieur  l'Afrique, le Moyen Orient, une partie de l'Asie.
Je crois qu'ils n'y sont pour rien.
Bon aprs il y a eu des grands massacres causs par des non occidentaux, mais en gnral on est les plus bourrin.
Pour simplifier on va dire que ce sont des anglais (c'tait majoritairement eux il me semble) qui ont gnocid les aborignes d'Australie et les natifs amricains.

Aprs ouais, Hitler et l'arme allemande de 1941 taient potes avec le grand Mufti de Jrusalem,  ce que j'ai compris.
D'aprs Ntanyahou, l'ide de tuer les juifs vient du grand mufti d'ailleurs, il a t un peu rvisionniste sur le coup Ntanyahou...
Je mets un lien pour tre safe et que vous ne croyez pas que je dlire :
Netanyahu : "Hitler ne souhaitait pas exterminer les juifs"
Je raconte mal.




> Donc je me repose une dernire fois cette question :  quoi peut servir un tel sondage ?


Si on parle du sondage qui dit que certains musulmans font passer les valeurs de l'islam avant la rpublique, a sert  crer de l'islamophobie.
Est-ce que nous sommes tous d'accord pour valider le fait qu'on essaie de crer des conflits entre franais ?

Pendant que les gens parlent d'islam ils ne parlent pas des vrais problmes.
On se concentre sur les causes au lieu de rechercher les consquences.
C'est un peu comme la mdecine, trs souvent les mdicaments servent  masquer les symptmes au lieu de rparer la cause...

----------


## atb

Faux non pas faut. Merci pour la correction.




> mais au bout d'un moment, il va quand mme falloir admettre qu'en 1500 ou 2000 ans, on a fait des progrs scientifiques, qui permettent de dmontrer que certaines affirmations religieuses sont fausses (mais pas seulement chez les musulmans je te rassure, c'est pareil pour les chrtiens et les autres).


Cest un injuste. Lhistoire de lvolution humaine regorge de scientifiques musulmans.
Contrairement  ce quon croit, mme  ce jour il y en a des brillants.   A ce juste titre je ne vais pas me justifier ni  implorer que tu maccepte comme individu civilis. Je le suis, je suis convaincu, cest suffisant pour moi pour que je vive heureux.

La science a une place importante dans lislam. Premiers mot dans le coran est  Apprends . Principe que lhumain est ignorant et  tout apprendre. 
Dailleurs entre parenthses. Une des stratgies de la colonisation en Algrie en 1830 tait fonde sur cela. Dtruire au plus vite toutes les universits ou mosques. Tout endroit qui permettra aux autochtones de se cultiver. Draciner. Pour que les descendants ne sachent pas do ils viennent et mieux les dompter et asservir.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> De toute faon la lacit ce n'est pas a.
> La lacit normalement, c'est que tout le monde est libre de pratiquer sa religion.
> Si un type veut tuer une vache avec un sabre pour des raisons religieuse il a le droit. (si c'est sa vache)
> Il est probable que si c'est bien fait la bte souffre moins qu'avec un abattage industriel standard.


En effet, il n'est pas question de lacit dans ce cas. Il est question que la loi de la Rpublique est mise en de de lois religieuses. Je ne trouve pas a normal.

Aprs, je rejoins Zirak, s'intresser au bien tre animal juste au moment de son abatage alors qu'on autorise les exploitations agricoles intensives, c'est un poil du foutage de gueule.

----------


## Zirak

> Cest un injuste. *Lhistoire de lvolution humaine regorge de scientifiques musulmans.
> Contrairement  ce quon croit, mme  ce jour il y en a des brillants.*   A ce juste titre je ne vais pas me justifier ni  implorer que tu maccepte comme individu civilis. Je le suis, je suis convaincu, cest suffisant pour moi pour que je vive heureux.


J'ai jamais dit le contraire... 

Je n'ai pas critiqu les scientifiques musulmans, je te dis juste que la science (au sens gnral, tout pays confondus et toutes religions confondues) a normment progress depuis que les livres religieux ont t crit, et qu'il y a beaucoup de chose que l'on croyait  l'poque (et encore une fois, c'est vrai pour toutes les religions), dont on a russi  montrer que c'tait faux.

Faut arrter de jouer les victimes et lire correctement, je n'ai jamais critiqu les intellectuels musulmans, ou os prtendre qu'il n'en existait pas !

----------


## atb

Juste par rapport  la politique actuelle. Si un candidat met le doigt sur les problmes lis  limmigration / intgration. Je suis prt  lui donner raison sous certaines conditions :
 -  La principale est que ces immigrs sont des tres humains. 
- La seconde est que cette personne / candidat soit plus au moins un modle dintgrit pour la rpublique. Pour la France

Donc l oui si cette personne parle jcoute avec respect.
En revanche,  partir du moment o on confond, volontairement ou pas avec la religion musulmane. Pour moi cest juste une preuve que cette personne est malhonnte et mal intentionne. Voir mme (pour beaucoup) manipule 

En ce qui concerne la souffrance animale j'ai toujours trouv cela hypocrite et faux q . Certains se soucient, gigotent dans tous les sens quand il s'agit d'abattage musulman alors que:
  -  Ils se soucient que des 10 dernires minutes de la vie de cet animal. Non pas comment il a vcu des mois / annes
  -  Ils gaspillent tellement sa viande (bah oui ils prfrent tous la bonne pice du boucher bien tendre et rouge). Donc au lieu d'abattre un seul il nous faut au moins 3 ...
  - Si on leur demande de changer un peu leurs habitudes alimentaires . Moins de viandes plus de vgtal. Ces faux Q montent sur leurs chevaux et commencent  nous sortir tout un tas de prtextes. Bien sr avec ce mode de rflexion il ne s'agit dhabitudes d'il y 1000 ans... Cette  rflexion s'applique qu'aux autres.

----------


## atb

> Faut arrter de jouer les victimes


Je me rpte :




> je ne vais pas me justifier ni  implorer que tu maccepte comme individu civilis. Je le suis, je suis convaincu, cest suffisant pour moi pour que je vive heureux.


je ne suis une victime. Ne croit pas que je suis faible. Je suis tolrent c'est tout.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Non. La France a t catholique, comme elle a t paenne. 
> Aujourd'hui elle n'est plus catholique, mais le catholicisme fait partie de l'Histoire de France.
> 
> 
> Et vu qu'on dpense des milliards chaque anne pour entretenir des lieux de culte quasi vides, dire que les catholiques sont des victimes c'est carrment faux (tu vois beaucoup de discriminations  l'embauche pour les catholiques ?).


La France est toujours catholique, elle ne le sait simplement pas. Toutes ses valeurs morales lui viennent du catholicisme ( part pour ceux qui n'en ont pas, de valeurs).
Mme le dmographe Todd parle de catholicisme zombie.

Et les soit disant milliards dpenss pour l'entretien des glises ne sont rien en regards des centaines de milliards verss  l'UE ou pour le traitement social du chmage.




> A savoir galement qu'il est permis aux musulmans de consommer la viande abattue rituellement par les Chrtiens et les Juifs, tant donn que nous adorons tous le mme Dieu, limmolation est faite dans le mme but.


Quelle normit. Ce n'est pas parce les religions abrahamiques ont des racines communes que nous adorons le mme Dieu. Va dire  un juif que Jsus tait le prophte.

----------


## Grogro

> La science a une place importante dans lislam. Premiers mot dans le coran est  Apprends . Principe que lhumain est ignorant et  tout apprendre. 
> Dailleurs entre parenthses. Une des stratgies de la colonisation en Algrie en 1830 tait fonde sur cela. Dtruire au plus vite toutes les universits ou mosques. Tout endroit qui permettra aux autochtones de se cultiver. Draciner. Pour que les descendants ne sachent pas do ils viennent et mieux les dompter et asservir.


C'est bien sur ces bases thologiques que les sunnites modernes, lacs ou non, peuvent agir pour chasser les islamistes de tout poil de leur religion (salafistes, tablighs, frres musulmans, etc.). C'est un combat intrieur et les arguments religieux existent aussi bien dans l'histoire du califat classique que dans le coran. Nous, on a aucune lgitimit pour le mener. On a juste lgitimit  dfinir ce qu'on accepte ou non sur notre sol.

----------


## yildiz-online

> Quelle normit. Ce n'est pas parce les religions abrahamiques ont des racines communes que nous adorons le mme Dieu. Va dire  un juif que Jsus tait le prophte.


Ce qui est norme c'est que tu ne soit pas capable de concevoir que la perception n'influe pas sur l'essence.

Les 5 livres saints en Islam sont 

-la torah
-les vangiles
-le coran
-le livre de David
-les feuillets d'Abraham

----------


## ManusDei

> Aprs ouais, Hitler et l'arme allemande de 1941 taient potes avec le grand Mufti de Jrusalem,  ce que j'ai compris.


Oui, mais il a t trs peu suivi. Il y a bien eu quelques combattants musulmans du ct d'Hitler mais c'tait assez anecdotique compar  ceux qui ont combattu le Reich. Les arabes taient vu par les nazis comme une race infrieure au mme titre que les juifs et pas mal de rgions arabes taient des colonies de pays envahis par le Reich (juste pour prciser que ce n'tait pas par bont d'me qu'ils ont combattu le Reich).




> En ce qui concerne la souffrance animale j'ai toujours trouv cela hypocrite et faux q . Certains se soucient, gigotent dans tous les sens quand il s'agit d'abattage musulman alors que:
>   -  Ils se soucient que des 10 dernires minutes de la vie de cet animal. Non pas comment il a vcu des mois / annes
>   -  Ils gaspillent tellement sa viande (bah oui ils prfrent tous la bonne pice du boucher bien tendre et rouge). Donc au lieu d'abattre un seul il nous faut au moins 3 ...


Pas moi. Je me soucie de ce que l'animal ai vcu correctement, sans souffrance, et je n'aime pas le gaspillage. Et je me passe dj de viande sur certains repas (par flemme principalement j'avoue).




> La France est toujours catholique, elle ne le sait simplement pas. Toutes ses valeurs morales lui viennent du catholicisme ( part pour ceux qui n'en ont pas, de valeurs).
> Mme le dmographe Todd parle de catholicisme zombie.


On peut parler de racines chrtiennes si tu veux (ou catholicisme zombie, c'est pareil). Mais aujourd'hui, mme si oui notre socit et nos valeurs hritent des valeurs chrtienne, la socit n'est plus catholique. De la mme manire mes valeurs sont biaises par l'ducation que j'ai reu de mes parents mais je ne suis pas mes parents  ::):

----------


## Ryu2000

> Les arabes taient vu par les nazis comme une race infrieure


Les latins aussi.
Hitler dtestait les franais par dessus tout.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> J'ai jamais dit le contraire... 
> 
> Je n'ai pas critiqu les scientifiques musulmans, je te dis juste que la science (au sens gnral, tout pays confondus et toutes religions confondues) a normment progress depuis que les livres religieux ont t crit, et qu'il y a beaucoup de chose que l'on croyait  l'poque (et encore une fois, c'est vrai pour toutes les religions), dont on a russi  montrer que c'tait faux.
> 
> Faut arrter de jouer les victimes et lire correctement, je n'ai jamais critiqu les intellectuels musulmans, ou os prtendre qu'il n'en existait pas !


hahahaha ! C'est chiant quand les gens refusent de voir ce que tu dis pour ne se focaliser que sur ce qu'ils aimeraient lire. 
Dans peu de temps, tu vas te retrouver sur les banc des accuser de racistes, d'islamophobes, etc...   ::ptdr::

----------


## behe

> C'est effectivement d au risque de mort par accident, ce qui rendrait l'animal inconsommable et de ce fait serait mort pour rien.
> Comme l'a trs bien dit atb, le gaspillage est trs ma vu en islam, les gaspilleurs sont compars dans le Coran aux "frres des dmons", c'est dire  quel point cela est blmable..


Cette explication, je peux la comprendre pour un pays o il y a 100% de musulmans mais pour la France ...
Les abattages rituels se font dans les mme lieux que les abattages normaux depuis quelques annes. Ne peut on pas remettre l'animal, mort  cause d'accident lors de l'tourdissement, dans le circuit de distribution "classique" ou dans celui de la bouffe pour animaux par exemple?

----------


## atb

> On a juste lgitimit  dfinir ce qu'on accepte ou non sur notre sol.


L on a fait un pas en avant et dix en derrire. Cest une phrase lourde de sens. Qui peut faire couler beaucoup dencre et de sang humain. A utiliser prudemment.
Car vois-tu un tranger frachement dbarqu en France est en mode survie. La survie ncessite discrtion. Trs important Ne pas confondre avec soumission.

Mais du coup pour les trangers (*A lchelle du temps on la tous t*). Comment et quand peut-on octroyer le droit  ces individus de dfendre leurs visions des choses ? Aussi important qui a le droit dimposer cela ?  

Il faut que tu comprennes quon ne parle pas de robots programms pas dhumain potentiellement imprvisibles.  Donc pour forcer ces individus  respecter* les valeurs auxquelles on adhre et pour lesquelles il y a eu de nombreux  combats*. Il faudrait tre juste et cohrent. 

Mais aujourdhui ce nest pas le cas. Un exemple tout con :

 La semaine dernire jai vu vite fait un reportage sur tf1. Ils ont montr un club  de vacances dans le sud entirement privatis par des chinois. On y voyait des femmes nageaient avec des combi. Et mme des vtements   Jusqu la je peux dire Ok il est o le problme. Ils font ceux quils veulent. Bah rappelez-vous ce qui sest pass pour une certaine communaut. 

Avant de me sortir des prtextes bidon. Faites un exercice simple. Par rapport  cet exemple, expliquez cette rgle  des enfants.  Le concept est louable car  ils sont encore frais non compromis par dautres penses. Quallez-vous leur dire ?

----------


## yildiz-online

> Cette explication, je peux la comprendre pour un pays o il y a 100% de musulmans mais pour la France ...
> Les abattages rituels se font dans les mme lieux que les abattages normaux depuis quelques annes. Ne peut on pas remettre l'animal, mort  cause d'accident lors de l'tourdissement, dans le circuit de distribution "classique" ou dans celui de la bouffe pour animaux par exemple?


Il y a toujours le problme si on ne constate pas suffisamment rapidement qu'il est mort et pas tourdit, ou si il meurt  la suite de l'accident un peu avant l'immolation.

----------


## atb

> hahahaha ! C'est chiant quand les gens refusent de voir ce que tu dis pour ne se focaliser que sur ce qu'ils aimeraient lire. 
> Dans peu de temps, tu vas te retrouver sur les banc des accuser de racistes, d'islamophobes, etc...


Qu'est ce qui se passe Jon ? On s'accroche aux branches dans sa chute ?

Il s'est tout simplement exprim. Il y avait dans son post plusieurs ides. J'en suis conscient . J'ai pris celle sur laquelle je voulais approfondir la discussion. Libre  lui de continuer ou pas. Cela ne veut pas dire que je le prend pour un dbile. Cela ne veut pas dire que je ne lis que ce que je veux. N'est pas la base d'une communication et un dbat.

----------


## Ryu2000

Si c'est un club prive ils font ce qu'ils veulent, si un musulman veut crer un club prive o tout le monde porte une Burka j'imagine que c'est lgal.




> Par rapport  cet exemple, expliquez cette rgle  des enfants.


C'est facile.
Je l'ai expliqu 10 fois  chaque fois je me prend 5 pouces rouge et personne ne m'explique pourquoi.

Le problme ce n'est pas que le corps soit cach.
Le problme c'est qu'on veut faire chier les musulmans et on veut que les franais d'origine deviennent islamophobe.

D'aprs les valeurs rpublicaine si une femme porte un burkini c'est parce que son mari la force.
La lacit hardcore d'aujourd'hui ne tolre pas qu'une femme puisse porter un voile, une Burka, un Burkini par choix.
Ce n'est pas elle qui choisie, c'est sa religion et son homme qui l'oblige.

Le systme prfre une Zahia, qu'une Diam's aprs conversion.



Si les juifs avaient l'quivalent du burkini a ne ferait pas de scandale.
Comme dis Valls "Les juifs de France peuvent porter avec fiert la kippa".
On est pas prs de l'entendre dire : "Les musulmanes de France peuvent porter avec fiert la burka".

----------


## atb

> On est pas prs de l'entendre dire : "Les musulmanes de France peuvent porter avec fiert la burka".


thierrybenji, permet-moi de revenir sur cela pour qu'il n y est pas de mal entendu. 

Je suis musulman et je suis contre la burka machin chose. Je trouve cela abuser d'une femme. A vrai dire ma femme ne porte pas le voile. ce n'est pas moi qui va lui imposer quoi ce soit. Au fond de moi je prfre vivre avec une personne qui a des principes et sait se faire respecter qu'une personne qui danse au rythme des paroles des gens.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Je suis musulman et je suis contre la burka


C'tait pour la rime.
Une musulmane n'est pas oblig de porter un voile ou quoi que ce soit d'autre.

C'tait juste pour montrer le 2 poids 2 mesures de Valls et de sa bande.
Il y a des signes ostentatoire qui sont plus accept que d'autre...

L'affaire du Burkini c'tait n'importe quoi, pour 2 ou 3 burkinis en France, les mdias et l'UMPS ont t a fond la dessus pendant des semaines.
La raction tait disproportionn.

Je voudrais juste que vous reconnaissiez le fait que les mdias et les politiques sont en train de crer de l'islamophobie.
Normalement il y a assez de preuves pour qu'on soit d'accord l dessus.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Qu'est ce qui se passe Jon ? On s'accroche aux branches dans sa chute ?


Je n'ai pas l'impression de chuter. Dsol. a m'a fait sourire le cot "Calimro" de Zirak. 
Pour ma part, vous n'avez rien compris. Tant pis pour vous. J'espre juste que le rveil ne se fera pas trop tardivement, ou, mieux que je me trompe, mais hlas, plusieurs choses me donnent  penser que ce n'est pas le cas... Et, ni les insultes, ni les sarcasmes, ne changeront ma faon de penser, au contraire.

----------


## atb

> Pour ma part, vous n'avez rien compris. Tant pis pour vous. J'espre juste que le rveil ne se fera pas trop tardivement, ou, mieux que je me trompe, mais hlas, plusieurs choses me donnent  penser que ce n'est pas le cas... Et, ni les insultes, ni les sarcasmes, ne changeront ma faon de penser, au contraire.


Merci Jon.

Sur ce peux-tu stp clturer le dbat /topic

----------


## Zirak

> hahahaha ! C'est chiant quand les gens refusent de voir ce que tu dis pour ne se focaliser que sur ce qu'ils aimeraient lire. 
> Dans peu de temps, tu vas te retrouver sur les banc des accuser de racistes, d'islamophobes, etc...


Nan la diffrence, c'est que lui m'invente des propos pour se victimiser, car remettre en cause ses prceptes religieux, c'est impensable pour un croyant, du coup, faut bien qu'il trouve un moyen de dtourner le sujet (et puis il est seul  avoir mal compris).

Alors que toi, tu inventes des conclusions ou tu dformes des propos, pour stigmatiser (ou alors encore une fois ,tu exprimes vraiment mal ton opinion, si personne ne comprend ce que tu veux dire).   :;): 





> Cela ne veut pas dire que je ne lis que ce que je veux.


Non c'est vrai, tu ne lis pas ce que tu veux, tu lis des trucs qui ne sont pas crits...  ::aie::

----------


## atb

> Non c'est vrai, tu ne lis pas ce que tu veux, tu lis des trucs qui ne sont pas crits...


C'est possible. A force on devient parfois paranos. En tous les cas a m'a permis de lire entre les lignes  :;):

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Nan la diffrence, c'est que lui m'invente des propos pour se victimiser, car remettre en cause ses prceptes religieux, c'est impensable pour un croyant, du coup, faut bien qu'il trouve un moyen de dtourner le sujet (et puis il est seul  avoir mal compris).


Mais, c'est exactement comme vous. Votre doctrine bienpensante est une religion, et vous tes incapables de remettre en cause ses principes. C'est la mme chose. a me rappelle que quelqu'un (FCharton je crois) avait assimil l'cologie  une religion. C'est exactement la mme chose.



> Alors que toi, tu inventes des conclusions ou tu dformes des propos, pour stigmatiser


Je n'invente rien, je constate. Et je ne cherche pas  stigmatiser, mais  faire prendre conscience. Il est impossible de trouver des solutions, si on refuse de voir les problmes.




> (ou alors encore une fois ,tu exprimes vraiment mal ton opinion, si personne ne comprend ce que tu veux dire).


Oui, c'est peut-tre a. Mais, je pense plutt que c'est votre refus de voir les choses telles qu'elles sont, qui empchent toute discussion. Le pire, c'est que le rsultat est  l'inverse de ce que vous souhaitez, mais l encore, dni de la ralit. Normal, vous vous tes les gentils, et les gentils ont toujours raison.

----------


## Zirak

> Oui, c'est peut-tre a. Mais, je pense plutt que c'est votre refus de voir les choses telles qu'elles sont, qui empchent toute discussion. Le pire, c'est que le rsultat est  l'inverse de ce que vous souhaitez, mais l encore, dni de la ralit. Normal, vous vous tes les gentils, et les gentils ont toujours raison.


Donc tu es le seul  voir la vrit, et tout les autres intervenants ici, qui comprennent l'inverse de ce que tu racontes, sont tous ligus contre toi, mme ceux qui ne peuvent pas se sentir entre eux ? 

Tu as donc russi le mme exploit que deuche et TallyHo, c'est bon, le podium est complet !  ::aie:: 


Faut tre raliste 5mn, quand plus de 90% des intervenants comprennent l'inverse de ton propos, bah faudrait ptet remettre en cause la clart du propos plutt que de dire que ceux sont tous les autres qui sont dbiles. Encore, les avis seraient mitigs, je ne dis pas, mais c'est loin d'tre le cas.   


Quand au fait que tu n'inventes rien, mais que tu "constates", quand on passe des 25% de 5% de 1000 sonds  "la majorit des musulmans veulent...", dsol, ce n'est pas un constat, mais un mensonge hont. Et ce n'est pas une question de doctrine bienpensante juste d'honntet du propos...

----------


## TallyHo

> J'espre juste que le rveil ne se fera pas trop tardivement, ou, mieux que je me trompe, mais hlas, plusieurs choses me donnent  penser que ce n'est pas le cas...


Je suis bien d'accord sur le rveil difficile... Mais pas pour les mmes raisons...  ::): 

Quand tu vois que Yildiz se prend des -1 parce qu'il explique simplement ce qu'est l'abattage rituel sans proslytisme, que j'en prend pour poster une vido de tolrance entre religions ou alors parce que je remercie un gars de son post explicatif (!), que d'autres se font sauter dessus car ils osent dire qu'il faut faire la part des choses, que d'autres se considrent encore en pays catholique, etc... On peut se poser des questions sur les ractions pidermiques de certains personnes  la simple vocation de l'Islam...

Bien sur qu'il faut lutter contre le terrorisme, la burka et autres conneries du genre. Est ce qu'il faut pour autant en rajouter systmatiquement une couche sur toute une communaut en sautant sur l'occasion pour la stigmatiser ? En plus de montrer un cruel manque d'intelligence par manque de nuance, a montre aussi une certaine lchet en frappant une personne  terre. D'ailleurs, comportement que tu reproduis systmatiquement sur ce sujet en reprenant les moindres piques lances envers ceux qui ne sont pas d'accord avec toi et en rajoutant une couche trollienne.

Avec ce raisonnement de cour d'cole, effectivement on n'est pas prt de rsoudre quoi que ce soit car des gens comme toi continueront  bien montrer aux musulmans (disons d'origine arabe carrment car l est bien la vraie cible) qu'ils ne sont pas de vrais franais, qu'ils ne sont pas accepts et le foss continuera  se creuser avec tout ce qu'on connait actuellement. Il est quand mme assez paradoxal de rejeter massivement une communaut puis de se plaindre qu'ils ne se reconnaissent plus dans les valeurs du pays. Et en continuant  adopter des raisonnements de discorde, tu ne fais qu'entretenir un peu plus le malaise dont tu te plains...

La lutte contre l'extrmisme n'empche pas de poursuivre les efforts pour vivre ensemble car, que tu veuilles ou non, La France catho blanche de peau c'est fini, a a chang. Ce n'est pas nous qui sommes hors-sujet, c'est toi qui refuse de voir que ton pays a chang.

Donc voila... Un jour, il faudra que tu apprennes  dissocier les problmes et  nuancer... Oui il y a des cons d'extrmistes qu'il faut radiquer ou des mosques litigieuses qu'il faut fermer, mais non  la discorde radicale et  l'entretien de la haine. En poursuivant cette voie, a ne peut mener qu' des conflits bien pires et, un jour, on va se rveiller avec une gueule de bois en voyant vraiment un monde en feu...

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Donc tu es le seul  voir la vrit, et tout les autres intervenants ici, qui comprennent l'inverse de ce que tu racontes, sont tous ligus contre toi, mme ceux qui ne peuvent pas se sentir entre eux ?


Dsol, mais je ne suis pas paranoaque. Et, je ne suis certainement pas le seul. Peut-tre le seul qui s'exprime sur ce forum, peut-tre. 



> Tu as donc russi le mme exploit que deuche et TallyHo, c'est bon, le podium est complet !


C'est ton dernier argument ? Tu descends de plus en plus bas, Zirak.  ::calim2:: 




> Faut tre raliste 5mn, quand plus de 90% des intervenants comprennent l'inverse de ton propos, bah faudrait ptet remettre en cause la clart du propos plutt que de dire que ceux sont tous les autres qui sont dbiles. Encore, les avis seraient mitigs, je ne dis pas, mais c'est loin d'tre le cas.


Je ne sais pas combien il y a de personne ici pour dire que la religion c'est de la merde, a n'empche pas certains de continuer de nous bassiner avec leurs ides rances, non ?
Ce n'est pas parce qu'une majorit de gens disent une connerie, que ce n'est pas une connerie pour autant. Souviens-toi qu'une trs trs grande majorit de personnes on crut pendant des sicles que la terre tait plate. Et vindicte sur ceux qui prtendaient le contraire... 




> Quand au fait que tu n'inventes rien, mais que tu "constates", quand on passe des 25% de 5% de 1000 sonds  "la majorit des musulmans veulent...", dsol, ce n'est pas un constat, mais un mensonge hont. Et ce n'est pas une question de doctrine bienpensante juste d'honntet du propos...


C'est le principe d'un tude, non ? On prend un chantillon reprsentatif, et on extrapole avec des formules statistiques approuves et prouves depuis pas mal de temps. Pourquoi cette tude serait-elle errones alors que celles qui disent que 1 franais sur 3 est obse ? On ne m'a pas consult pour cette tude. Et toi ? Donc, pourquoi une tude sur un chantillon serait valable et une autre non ? 
Parce qu'elle vous surprend et va  l'encontre de vos croyances ? C'est a ? Ben, peut-tre est-vous qui vous foutez le doigt dans l'il, non ?

----------


## Grogro

> Faut tre raliste 5mn, quand plus de 90% des intervenants comprennent l'inverse de ton propos, bah faudrait ptet remettre en cause la clart du propos plutt que de dire que ceux sont tous les autres qui sont dbiles. Encore, les avis seraient mitigs, je ne dis pas, mais c'est loin d'tre le cas.


Clairement oui, parce que moi je comprends ses propos, et j'y vois du rpublicanisme classique  la Juillard/Marianne/Charlie Hebdo/Chevnement, mais Jon Shannow n'est vraiment pas des plus clair dans la forme. Les maladresses d'argumentation font percevoir de l'islamophobie l o il n'y en a pas.

----------


## Zirak

> Clairement oui, parce que moi je comprends ses propos, et j'y vois du rpublicanisme classique  la Juillard/Marianne/Charlie Hebdo/Chevnement, mais Jon Shannow n'est vraiment pas des plus clair dans la forme. Les maladresses d'argumentation font percevoir de l'islamophobie l o il n'y en a pas.


@Jon : touch / coul...





> C'est le principe d'un tude, non ? On prend un chantillon reprsentatif, et on extrapole avec des formules statistiques approuves et prouves depuis pas mal de temps.


Non, le principe de l'tude, c'est de dire que si 75% de tes 1000 sonds disent un truc, tu peux rapporter cela  la population globale et dire qu'en effet, grosso modo, 75% de la population totale (donc une majorit) pensent a.

Sauf que dans le cas prsent, c'est 1000 sonds, dont 5% seulement taient musulmans si je me souviens bien, et sur ces 5%, y'en a 1/4 qui pensent ce que tu racontes. 1/4 de 5%, a fait 12.5 personnes pour 1000, je n'appelle pas a une majorit ! 


Je ne rponds mme pas au reste, cela n'en vaut pas la peine, rpublicanisme classique ou pas, cela suffit  montrer le manque d'honntet / objectivit du propos. Alors aprs, t'es ptet pas islamophobe, je n'en sais rien, et je ne le saurais jamais, mais ton propos (qui encore une fois, est peut-tre seulement mal exprim) l'est lui. Et je ne suis pas le seul  le penser, puisque c'est aussi le cas de ceux qui ont russi  comprendre ton propos malgr tout.

----------


## Grogro

N'oubliez pas non plus que l'tude est bancale et que la marge d'erreur est assez importante.

----------


## Zirak

> N'oubliez pas non plus que l'tude est bancale et que la marge d'erreur est assez importante.


Raison de plus...

Comment peut-il affirmer qu'une majorit de musulmans veut ceci ou cela, si le sondage qu'il dforme, est dj foireux  la base ? Sur quoi se base-t-il ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> Raison de plus...


Ce sondage a t largement diffus par les mdias.
Les mdias ont sorti les gros titres :
Sondage du JDD sur l'islam en France : l'chec de l'intgration culturelleMusulmans de France: pour 29% des sonds, la charia est plus importante que la loi de la RpubliqueMusulmans de France : le sondage qui surprend ? Non, le sondage qui fait peur !Etc

L'important ce n'est pas l'opinion d'un membre dans un forum.
Plein de gens ont entendu parler de ce sondage et parfois a a produit un effet...

----------


## Zirak

> *L'important ce n'est pas l'opinion d'un membre dans un forum.*
> Plein de gens ont entendu parler de ce sondage et parfois a a produit un effet...


Quand ce membre vient ouvrir un sujet pour y affirmer des choses, si c'est important de bien comprendre son opinion, car c'est seulement comme a qu'on pourra peut-tre essay de commencer  dbattre. 

Comment veux-tu confronter tes ides avec celles d'une autre personne, et essayer d'en tirer quelque chose, si tu ne sais pas ce que pense cette autre personne / quelles sont ses ides ? 

Aprs ce que pensent les autres personnes que je ne connais pas, et avec qui je n'ai aucun contact, effectivement, je m'en fiche. ^^


Mais on est ici pour "dbattre" entre nous, donc oui, il faut bien que chacun exprime ses opinions clairement. Tu as effectivement raison dans le sens o connaitre l'opinion de Jon, ne fera pas avancer le dbat au niveau national, mais si on est dj pas capable de dbattre  10, je ne vois pas comment vous comptez le faire  plusieurs dizaines de millions de personnes ? 

Prenez a pour une exprience sur un chantillon test de citoyens. On a ici des gens d'un peu tous les bords et les partis, nous ne sommes pas politiciens, donc nous n'avons personne  convaincre  pour se faire lire et l'on peut donc parler en toute franchise (tout en restant cordial pour faire plaisir au monsieur en vert pleins de pouvoirs ^^).

Si on n'est pas foutu de discuter calmement  10, faut pas s'tonner que le pays en soit l... 

On est  l'crit, sur un forum, y'a pas d'chance de temps pour le dbat, si un propos n'est pas bien compris par tout le monde, y'a pas de honte  se reprendre, et a essay d'tre plus clair. Mais camper sur sa position mal comprise, en accusant les autres d'tre conditionn ou autres, cela ne fait rien avancer du tout.

Le but de son sujet, c'est bien d'essayer de nous convaincre qu'il y a un "problme" et qu'il faut chercher des solutions, il faut donc que ses propos soient clairs et sans quivoque, et le plus objectif possible, car si ce n'est pas objectif, c'est qu'il n'y a peut-tre pas de problme au final.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Non, le principe de l'tude, c'est de dire que si 75% de tes 1000 sonds disent un truc, tu peux rapporter cela  la population globale et dire qu'en effet, grosso modo, 75% de la population totale (donc une majorit) pensent a.
> 
> Sauf que dans le cas prsent, c'est 1000 sonds, dont 5% seulement taient musulmans si je me souviens bien, et sur ces 5%, y'en a 1/4 qui pensent ce que tu racontes. 1/4 de 5%, a fait 12.5 personnes pour 1000, je n'appelle pas a une majorit !


Etude : 


> Ce document, rdig par Hakim El-Karoui, conseiller en stratgie et ancien collaborateur de Jean-Pierre Raffarin  Matignon, sappuie sur un gros sondage effectu par lIFOP auprs de* 1 029* personnes de confession (*874*) ou de culture (*155*, ayant un parent au moins musulman mais ne se disant pas musulman) musulmane


Donc, 874 sur 1029, a fait 5%. Rien  ajouter...
Et c'est l'IFOP qui ralise l'tude. a ne te parle peut-tre pas, mais ils ont plutt l'habitude de ce genre de choses.  ::roll::

----------


## Invit

> Donc, 874 sur 1029, a fait 5%. Rien  ajouter...


Selon ta citation, a veut dire que sur 1029 personnes interroges, 874 sont de confession musulmane, et les autres non. a ne dit pas qui pense quoi, et a ne donne pas un pourcentage de pratiquants, juste une prcision sur la constitution du panel.
Edit : Ah oui, a y est, j'ai vu la citation de Zirak, tout s'claire, dsole  ::aie::

----------


## Grogro

> Donc, 874 sur 1029, a fait 5%. Rien  ajouter...
> Et c'est l'IFOP qui ralise l'tude. a ne te parle peut-tre pas, mais ils ont plutt l'habitude de ce genre de choses.


C'est bien ce chiffre qui est un peu faible mthodologiquement. On a besoin d'en savoir plus, *bien* plus et de faire sauter une bonne fois pour toutes le tabou des statistiques ethniques. Pour contourner le problme, sur un chantillon de plus de 15000 personne (j'ai plus le chiffre en tte mais en gros ce qui en ressortait c'est qu'il y avait 6% de musulmans en France mtropolitaine), et ils ont interrog ceux qui se dclaraient musulmans. Donc le chiffre qui est solide, c'est l'islam  6% en France. Mais ensuite, l'chantillon rduit sur lequel l'tude s'est base tait un peu faible.

----------


## Zirak

> Etude : 
> Donc, 874 sur 1029, a fait 5%. Rien  ajouter...


C'est bien pour cela que j'ai crit "si je me souviens bien" ...  ::roll:: 


Toujours dans ton tude :




> Elles frappent par lampleur de ladhsion (*28 %*)  un islam daffirmation, critique de la lacit, dabord soucieux de la loi religieuse, qualifi de  fondamentaliste  et de  scessionniste  dans le rapport. *Et si la majorit des musulmans ne sy reconnaissent pas*, pas moins de la moiti des 15-25 ans, eux, se rangent dans cette catgorie.


Et ta 1re phrase de ce sujet : 




> Une tude/sondage publie par l'Institut Montaigne conclut que "Oui", tout en donnant des chiffres qui disent "Non" !


Tu n'es pas d'accord avec la conclusion de l'tude, et donc tu bidouilles les chiffres. Que cela soit 5% ou 28% des 1000 personnes, cela ne fait toujours pas une majorit... Une majorit, c'est plus de la moiti hein. 

Je n'ai mme pas t jusqu' remettre en cause l'IFOP ou l'tude elle-mme, comme le fait Grogro, pour l'instant, je remet en cause TON interprtation des chiffres, et TES conclusions. 

Tu veux te ridiculiser un peu plus ?


Edit: je peux pas faire mieux, c'est crit noir sur blanc dans l'tude que tu nous prsentes : "la MAJORITE ne s'y reconnait pas" dans cette islam radical qui place la religion avant la rpublique. Alors comment tu peux venir ici ensuite nous dire "la majorit des musulmans placent la loi religieuse avant les lois de la rpublique" ??? 

De mme comment tu peux passer de "80% *souhaiteraient* un menu hallal dans les cantines"  "80% *revendiquent* un menu hallal dans les cantines "? 

Souhaiter et revendiquer, ce ne sont pas des synonymes dans mon dictionnaire...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Quand ce membre vient ouvrir un sujet pour y affirmer des choses, si c'est important (...)


Vu de cet angle effectivement tu as raison.

Mais ce que je voulais dire c'est que vous vous trompez d'ennemi, quelque part...

(Faut prendre ce que je vais dire en blague)
Quelque part l'auteur de ce topic est une victime de la propagande du systme.
Je me rpte normment, mais  la TV,  la radio, dans les journaux, sur internet, il est souvent question des musulmans et on essaie souvent de les stigmatiser.

Le systme est un peu schizophrnique puisque d'un ct il n'aime pas les musulmans, mais de l'autre ct il faut absolument que la France accepte toute la misre du monde, parce que c'est l'humanit et que la France, aux noms des droits de l'homme, a le devoir de sauver la terre entire.
L'immigration massive actuel est une chance pour la France, c'est certains que les grands potes, romanciers et scientifiques de France sont parmi les migrants "syriens".
Vu la situation du pays, accueillir des dizaines de milliers de migrants en plus de d'habitude, a va vraiment aider l'conomie.
Ces migrants ne rvent que de la France et c'est vraiment le seul endroit au monde o ils aimeraient tre.
Il n'y aucun problme communautaire en France, tout le monde est parfaitement assimil et les nouveaux migrants ne feront pas de tord aux franais musulmans.
(la blague est fini)

Ce que je voulais dire c'est que les mdias ont plus d'impact que ce topic.
C'est tout...

Les mdias touchent plus de monde et sont plus convainquant qu'un topic dans un forum...
Vous perdrez du temps  vous disputer, a ne fait pas avancer le dbat.
Vous mettez beaucoup trop de pouce rouge ce n'est pas trs gentil.

----------


## TallyHo

> Donc, 874 sur 1029, a fait 5%. Rien  ajouter...


Dans l'article que TU as cit http://www.lemonde.fr/religions/arti...8_1653130.html : 




> Cette importante enqute (ralise par tlphone du 13 avril au 23 mai) permet dvaluer la part *des personnes se disant musulmanes  5,6 % de la population globale*
> [...]
> In fine, soutiennent les auteurs, ces catgories pourraient tre rsumes en trois groupes. Le premier, reprsentant 46 % des musulmans de foi ou de culture, regroupe les personnes nayant pas ou peu de revendications dexpression religieuse dans le quotidien et plaant la loi de la Rpublique avant la loi religieuse
> [...]
> Le second groupe, reprsentant un quart de leffectif, se trouve dans une situation intermdiaire, avec une forte pratique, souvent favorable  lexpression de la religion au travail, mais ayant intgr la lacit.
> [...]
> Le troisime groupe, ces 28 % cits auparavant, ne considre pas que la foi appartient  la sphre prive, est majoritairement favorable  lexpression de la religion au travail et conteste la lacit ... * Lislam est un moyen pour eux de saffirmer en marge de la socit* , affirme la note.


Les rsultats du sondage sont bien donns sur ces 5% de la population. Au final, on a que 28% de cet chantillon (donc 1-2% de la population totale) qui dit *contester* la lacit. Le terme est important, il n'est pas dit qu'ils refusent compltement le concept. Les mots ont une importance et comportent des nuances (oui je sais que c'est dur pour toi de comprendre mais fais un effort svp  ::): ).

Tout aussi importante, la conclusion en gras qui indique que c'est un moyen d'tre  la marge. Donc ils ne sont pas "radicaux" par idologie, c'est un moyen de revendiquer une appartenance pour s'opposer au "systme". Et c'est exactement la logique que certains membres ont eu en te rpondant, en te disant que le souci est bien avant la religion, que c'est un problme d'identification, de fail d l'intgration, de mal-tre de la jeunesse, etc...

Maintenant si on reprend tout avec des raccourcis faciles  la Jon :

- Musulman devient arabe,
- 28% de contestataires de 5% de la population devient 28% d'extrmistes religieux,
- On amalgame tout a et on a : 28% des arabes sont des religieux extrmistes.

Toutes ressemblances avec des titres de journaux ou des arguments rencontrs dans ce fil sont fortuites...  ::roll:: 

Par ailleurs, tu ne  peux pas dire que tu ne sais pas que c'est de ce pourcentage dont on te parle puisque, ds le dbut, tu as eu des remarques sur ton interprtation malhonnte du sondage, entre autres extraits de posts :




> 46% dans le 1er groupe, mais on te dit que le 2me groupe, a aussi accept la lacit, donc pourquoi tu les comptes dans les 54% contre ? 
> 
> En fait c'est 46 + 26 (un quart des effectifs) = 72% de musulmans qui acceptent la lacit, donc oui, c'est bien une majorit dont on parle.





> Et encore, sur les 5% y en a apparemment pas mal qui ne revendiquent rien, donc on parle de largement moins de 5% qui feraient ventuellement chier le monde.


Alors bon, je veux bien toutes les excuses qu'on veut... Que tu t'exprimes mal, qu'on est tous des cons qui ne comprennent pas ton message... Mais il y a un moment o il faut arrter avec la mauvaise foi aussi...

----------


## Grogro

> Les rsultats du sondage sont bien donns sur ces 5% de la population. Au final, on a que 28% de cet chantillon (donc 1-2% de la population totale) qui dit *contester* la lacit. Le terme est important, il n'est pas dit qu'ils refusent compltement le concept. Les mots ont une importance et comportent des nuances (oui je sais que c'est dur pour toi de comprendre mais fais un effort svp ).


Non.

Lis l'tude avant de raconter n'importe quoi. Tu as 28% de radicaux et une majorit paisible et intgre. Ce sont ces 28% qui, je le rpte encore une fois, sont d'une importance cruciale en raison de leur pouvoir d'entrainement de la majorit silencieuse. L'histoire est toujours le fait des minorits agissantes. Plus grave, parmi les moins de 25 ans, on monte  50% d'intgrisme. Or, je l'ai dj dit, l'inactivit est particulirement importante parmi les populations jeunes extra-communautaires pour plein de raisons. 

L'tude est un premier pas mais ce n'est absolument pas suffisant. Il faudrait au moins doubler l'chantillon final (donc interroger au moins 30000 personne pour en tirer un chantillon suffisant), et s'interroger sur les craintes qui fondent la crise identitaire, c'est  dire la dmographie.

----------


## TallyHo

Je sais bien que tu veux dfendre Jon mais il ne faudrait pas que ses dfauts dteignent sur toi...

D'une, ce n'est pas le pourcentage qu'il fallait retenir dans le message prcdent mais le fait que le sondage est mal interprt.

Ensuite, je ne lis pas la mme chose que toi, je lis qu'ils sont considrs comme fondamentalistes et pas radicaux (d'ailleurs je n'ai pas vu ce mot dans l'article en question). Oui il y a une nuance... Comme je disais les mots ont une importance sinon on tombe dans l'extension de dfinition dangereuse qui conduit aux amalgames et autres stigmatisations.

Par ailleurs tu es en train de m'expliquer qu'il y a beaucoup d'inactifs dans ces 28% et qu'il faudrait tudier les causes de la crise identitaire... C'est fort de m'opposer a car c'est ce que j'ai rpt tout le long de ce sujet et pas plus tard que mon dernier message.

J'enchaine sur le fameux rapport puisque tu en parles...

Sur ce rapport, on apprend que seulement 50% des interrogs sont franais de naissance. L'origine du pre des enquts est  90% ns hors de france, beaucoup au maghreb bien sur. Pour les mres, c'est 83%. Donc nous n'avons pas  faire  des descendants d'immigrs qui sont l depuis un moment mais  des personnes du cru si j'ose dire. Donc vous vous trompez dj de cible en parlant des algriens d'aprs-guerre ou des jeunes loulous des cits en nous sortant des faits divers bidons d'agressions qui ne sont mme pas prouves...

De plus, le titre du rapport a son importance : Un islam franais est possible. C'est une affirmation et pas une interrogation. Et pour cause ! Quand on a vraiment lu le rapport, on comprend quel est son intrt puisque la conclusion n'est pas de fustiger les musulmans mais, au contraire, de faire des propositions pour vivre ensemble en bonne intelligence. Donc c'est dj une manipulation en soi d'utiliser ce rapport pour mettre en doute l'Islam en ne retenant que les chiffres qui arrangent votre logique de rejet. Le but du rapport est bien de dire que oui c'est possible de vivre ensemble avec nos diffrences.

Donc j'invite toutes les personnes ayant un minimum d'honntet intellectuel  lire ce rapport ; si vous n'avez pas le temps, passez directement  la conclusion page 37... Et vous verrez assez rapidement qui est manipulateur sur ce sujet et/ou assez inculte pour avaler les conneries propages par Rivarol & Co...

Pour les autres, que dire ? Restez dans vos prjugs haineux, vos interprtations malhonntes et votre mdiocrit... Vous tes juste en train d'entretenir la discorde et vous faites un mal terrible  votre pays et aux futures gnrations qui vont suivre.

Un petit extrait de cette tude :




> La monte du fondamentalisme religieux est notre chec  tous, ce nest pas seulement  leur problme  eux . Ne pas entendre ce quil dit du sort rserv  la jeunesse franaise, du fonctionnement de la socit, de ses blocages, serait passer  ct dune ralit trop vidente pour ne pas dranger. Croire, enfin, que lon va rsoudre le problme par la seule dnonciation de la manifestation des signes dappartenances religieux, cest mconnatre lampleur de la rvolte qui gronde tout en la renforant : ces signes sont des marqueurs identitaires. Plus on attaque des marqueurs identitaires, plus on renforce videmment lexpression de cette identit.


Donc voila Grogro... On a trs bien compris cette tude, on a trs bien compris ce que Jon a crit et on a trs bien compris qu'il tait dans une malhonntet totale. Et en plus, il nous prend pour des demeurs en continuant  nier l'vidence et  prtexter qu'on a rien compris alors qu'il n'y a aucun doute sur son interprtation fallacieuse car on se rend bien compte que son discours est  l'oppos de ce qui est crit dans cette tude. Aprs je veux bien qu'on ne soit pas d'accord avec les conclusions de ce rapport mais ce n'est pas du tout l'esprit du premier post, ni du discours qui a suivi de la part de Jon.

----------

